# [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




An dieser Stelle möchte ich euch mein Projekt vorstellen, welches vom Umfang her deutlich komplexer geworden ist als anfänglich gedacht.  

Geplant sind vor allem eine schlichte, edle Optik, die durch den gebürsteten Edelstahl nochmals unterstrichen wird. Wie der Titel vermuten lässt, werden sämtliche Komponenten aus Edelstahl gefertigt. Zum einen, weil es gut aus sieht, sehr massiv und robust ist und zum anderen, weil ich Angst vor Kontaktkorrosion habe.  

Die Hardware wird hauptsächlich wassergekühlt, lediglich die Grafikkarte lasse ich aus Gründen der Flexibilität außen vor. 

Die Komponenten sind hauptsächlich in schwarz/rot gehalten, wobei ich auf das Farbkonzept keinen großen Wert lege. Es geht mir hauptsächlich um gute Kühlleistung und Funktionalität. 



*originaler Text* 
(Achtung: Das Konzept wurde zwischenzeitlich komplett geändert, weshalb sich die Aussagen aus dem originalen mit dem obigen Test teilweise widersprechen)​


Spoiler



Hallo Zusammen,

nachdem ich mich nun seit Längerem mit dem Thema Computer befasse und mir schon selbst einen Computer zusammengestellt habe, habe ich nun beschlossen ein schönes Gehäuse für meine Hardware zu bauen. 
Aktuell besitze ich ein Coolermaster Sileo 500. Die anderen Komponenten sind in der Signatur zu sehen. 

Warum ein neues Gehäuses?
1. Das Sileo 500 bietet, wie der Name schon sagt eine schlechte Kühlleistung, da es auf Silent-Betrieb ausgelegt ist.
2. Die Platzverhältnisse sind mehr als beengt, wodurch der Luftstrom nochmals verschlechtert wird.

Viel wichtiger ist allerdings die Frage, was das neue Gehäuse bieten soll.
1. Kühlleistung (14 Lüfter)
2. Optik
3. Der Quadradiator (s.Signatur) soll intern aufgenommen werden können.
4. Kabelmanagment

Zur Optik, ich plane das fertige Gehäuse mit einem Ferrari-Rot Hochglanzlack zu versehen. Mesh-Elemte sollen schwarz werden. In Sachen Beleuchtung bin ich auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.

Das Gehäuse wird von einem Edelstahl Rahmen aus Vierkantstäben gehalten. Die Wände werden aus 1mm Edelstahlblech gefertigt. (Ich nehme kein Aluminium, da es sich nicht schweißen lässt).

Die Masse des Gehäuses ist völlig irrelevant, da ich nicht plane, es durch die Gegend zu tragen (es kommen Rollen darunter). Es sollte aber nach Möglichkeit ein Panzer darüber fahren können, ohne dass das Gehäuse einkracht. 

Heute abend oder morgen werde ich ein Modell in Google SketchUp liefern, damit ihr es euch vorstellen könnt.




Die Hardware: 



Spoiler



AMD Phenom II X4 965BE
Asus Crosshair IV Formula
Corsair Dominator GT 1600 CL8
Zotac GeForce GTS 250 
Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W
160GB WD (System)
1TB Samsung SpinPoint F2 (Daten)
LG DVD-Brenner



Die Wasserkühlung



Spoiler



*CPU Kühler:* Aquacomputer Heatkiller 3.0 LT POM
*Radiator: *Phobya Xtreme Quad 480
*Pumpe: *Thermaltake Pumpe
*Schläuche: *Primochill 13/10 schwarz
*Temperatursensor:* Aquacomputer Inline POM
*AGB:* Magicool Plexiac 150
*Filter: *Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe





*Ohne die Sponsoren, hätte ich niemals in diesem Umfang arbeiten können. Daher ein großes Dankeschön an alle Sponsoren. *




*Ein herzliches Dankeschön an dieser Stelle an Aquatuning und insbesondere Herrn Schultze für die freundliche Unterstützung meines Projektes.*​ ​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Ebenso bedanke ich mich bei Frau Gudrun Putzig von **LC Design**, die mir ein LCD samt USB Ansteuerung hat zukommen lassen.* ​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



*Des Weiteren unterstützt **Noiseblocker** mein Projekt mit einigen Lüftern. Ein besonderer Dank geht hier an Herrn Polenz.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Zu guter Letzt geht ein herzliches Dankeschön an Herrn Lange von inox-schrauben.de, der mich freundlicherweise mit jeder Menge Edelstahlschrauben unterstützt. *
​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*
Inhaltsver**zeichnis:*

*
erste Entwürfe
der Rahmen ist fertig
noch mehr Bilder vom Rahmen
erste Wasserkühlungskomponenten
LCD
"Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik" goes "Stainless Steel in Action"
Sleeve eingetroffen
erste Ergebnisse
das Sleeving geht weiter
noch mehr Sleeve
Laufwerk eingetroffen
Entwürfe der Seitenteile
LCD Fenster und Grafikkartenabdeckung
Shoggy
Lüftergitter
Inlayfräsung für das LCD Fenster
gute Bilder vom Inlay
Laufwerk inklusive Adapter und andere Spielereien
Soundkarte
Verschlauchung
Platinen für die Frontanschlüsse
noch mehr Wasserkühlungskomponenten von Aquatuning
uC Spielereien
Boxen aufgebaut*
*Platine gelötet*
*LED Leisten
Lüfter eingetroffen*
*Kupferrohre*
*USB Kabel gelötet*
*Filterreview
Anschlüsse und Kleinkram*
*USB Sticks getoastet*
*Schrauben*
*LED Leisten*
*Stromverteiler*
*Asus Crosshair IV Formula*
*Polierpaste*
*Schrauben*
*Sata Kabel gesleevt*
*Lüfterkabel*
*Schweißnähte gereinigt*
*Acrylglas eingetroffen*
*Kabel aufgeräumt*
*Millenium-Update Bleche eingetroffen
Window montiert und Bildschirm eingetroffen* 
*weitere Metallarbeiten und Zubehör*
*weitere Metallarbeiten*
*Metallarebeiten und Inlay*
*Bleche montiert Teil 1*
 *Bleche montiert Teil 2*
*MB-Träger eingebaut*
*Frontpanel-Elektronik montiert*
*Von Lian Li, Asus Crosshair IV und Kantenschutz*
*Komponenten eingebaut Teil1*
*weitere Montagearbeiten*
*Mainboard und NT montiert*
*Montage der Hardware
Alle Kabel montiert
Finale
IR-Empfänger gelötet* 




Viel Spaß beim Lesen wünscht euch L.B.! 


P.S. Dank auch an alle Leser dieses Tagebuches, ohne euch wäre es ja ziemlich sinnlos hier zu schreiben.  ​ 


​


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Ui, Ferrari-Rot hört sich interessant an....^^ 

Du sagst es kommt auf Rollen? Wie wäre es mit einer Unterbodenbeleuchtung?


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Unterbodenbeleuchtung ist vorgemerkt. Ich denke blau würde ganz gut passen, denn auch das Board ist blau beleuchtet. Ich dachte an diese Holzrollen mit Gummiprofil, die es im Baumarkt gibt.


----------



## STER187 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

uuh ich ahne Gutes 

PS: Alu kann man auch schweißen..

mfg
STER187


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Blau hört sich nicht schlecht an...

Bin gerade am überlegen welche Farbe noch besser passen würden... *MS Paint zu mir!!!!*

Wenn du schon Ferrari-Rot nimmst, könnt das Pferdchen von Ferraria auf dem Gehäuse auch ne gute Figur machen....


Edit: Das Blau des Mobo´s ist sehr dezent gehalten.


----------



## Nekro (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Hm, du hast eine Wasserkühlung. 
Deinen Phobya Xtreme Quad 480 kann man gut als Kühler integrieren, sprich du könntest das Gehäuse nicht nur in Ferrari-Rot gestalten, sondern auch wie einen kleinen Ferrari bauen 

Aber das mit dem Eimer hab ich nicht ganz verstanden, soll der ganze Bau rund werden?


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Das Ferrari-Pferdchen würde ich an die Vorderseite montieren 

Die Unterbodenbeleuchtung würde ich mit einer Lichtorgelfunktion versehen!

Mit Blecheimer ist ein billiges Computergehäuse von Conrad für 20€ gemeint!


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Ich werde jetzt mit dem SketchUp Modell anfangen. Ich habe vorweg noch eine Frage, sollte das Netzteil Luft von unten (Gehäusebooden) oder soll es von oben ansaugen?

Edit: Hier ist das Modell. Es hat ein wenig länger gedauert, da mein Rechner eingefroren ist und mir beim Deinstallieren eines unnützen Treibers alle anderen Treiber abgestürtzt sind. Zum Glück gibt es die Systemwiederherstellung.


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Aluminium kann man zwar schweißen, es ist jedoch nur mit Schutzgas möglich und erfordert schon einen Profi im Schweißen. Aluminium ist so weich und hat so einen niedrigen Schmelzpunkt, dass beim Schweißen mit Lichtbogen vom Aluminium nicht viel übrig bleibt. 
Ich denke es wird am Wochenende losgehen. Zuerst muss ich noch meinen Nachbarn fragen, ob er mir die Edelstahlteile besorgen kann. 
Ich habe noch eine Frage, welches Gehäuse könnt ihr für den Kern empfehlen? Es sollte nicht teurer als 30€ sein, die Optik ist egal. Wichtig ist die Funktionalität des Gehäuses (evtl. Kabelmanagment, schraubenloses Befestigen der Laufwerke).
Woher bekomme ich gutes Mesh, das sich von hinten auf die Edelstahlplatten schweißen lässt?


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Das sieht schonmal gut aus. Ich würde an deiner Stelle aber an der linken Gehäusewand (Wo jetzt der Lüfter vorgesehen ist) auch Meshgitter verbauen, da du so eine bessere Kühlung erreichst.


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Für einen 120mm Lüfter über dem DrMos habe ich schon Mesh vorgesehen. Ich könnte natürlich noch eine weitere Lüfteröffnung daneben machen.


----------



## diablo2023 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*



> Ich habe vorweg noch eine Frage, sollte das Netzteil Luft von unten (Gehäusebooden) oder soll es von oben ansaugen?


Luft immer von unten ansaugen, denn die wird, wenn sie durch Case zieht, wärmer werden. Warme Luft steigt immer nach oben, daher würdest du gegen die Schwerkraft arbeiten, wenn du die Luft von oben (kalt) ansaugen würdest und danach unten (warm) rauslassen würdest.

lg, diablo


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Danke für den Tipp. Ich schrecke nur ein wenig vor dem Staub zurück. Vor allem müsste ich noch eine Öffnung in das Gehäuse machen. Die Gehäusetemperatur dürfte nicht allzu hoch werden.
Ich habe das Modell ein wenig verbessert. Jetzt kann man über dem Motherboard 3 120mm Lüfter montieren. Wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt? Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bevor es zu spät ist? Wenn es jemandem gar nicht gefällt, soll er es ruhig sagen.


----------



## diablo2023 (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*



> Wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt?


Sehr gut.

Du könntest das Staubproblem umgehen, indem du einfach einen Lüfter vorne einbaust. Würde auch ganz gut passen, wenn du eine Art Kühlergrill machst, auf dem das Scuderia Logo sitzt. 

lg, diablo


----------



## Own3r (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Das mit der neuen Lüfteranordnung an der Seite ist besser. Der Tipp von diabolo2023 mit dem Kühlergrill ist nicht schlecht, vll. lässt er sich umsetzen.


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Hier ist mal das Prinzip des Gehäuses. Es ist in drei Kammern aufgeteilt. 
Oben: Hier ist nichts drin, dient nur der Luftzirkulation
Mitte: Das ist das 20€ Gehäuse mit der Hardware
Unten: hier befinden sich das Netzteil, sowie Pumpe und AGB

Grün eingezeichnet sind alle Lüfter bzw. Mesh-Elemente. Es geht jetzt um das orange gzeichnete.

@diabolo2023 Wie du siehst würde ein Frontlüfter nicht der Kühlung des Netzteils dienen.

Edit: Entschuldigt das Format.


----------



## zcei (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Ploing von mir erstmal nen Abo xD

Ist ne gute Idee  und der Entwurf sieht richtig gut aus 

P.S.: Dachte am Anfang auch: "OMG, das wird rund? oO"

MfG zcei


----------



## L.B. (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Ich ändere mal den Ausdruck "Blecheimer" am Anfang. Damit meine ich natürlich nur ein billiges No-Name Gehäuse.
Zum Mesh: Meint ihr, das bekommt man bei OBI?


----------



## thedetonator (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Hmm die Idee gefällt mir sehr gut, vorallem auf das Rot bin ich gespannt! 
Des Schwarz muss dann natürlich auch hochglanz werden
das gehäuse brauchst du doch nur für den Mainboard-tray oder?
da könnte ich dir n Xigmatek Asgard empfehlen, des hätte auch schraubenlose Befestigungen und ist schonmal schwarz, des hilft!
Ne Kühlerfigur obendrauf wär witzig aber warscheinlich schwer zu realisieren...

Ich wünsch dir noch weiterhin viel erfolg mit deinem spannenden projekt


----------



## Nekro (26. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

HIer, so meinte ich das mit dem Kühler einbauen
(Linien etc sind grotten schief weil es mit Touchpad gemacht wurde, aber denke man kann erkennen was gemeint war.)


----------



## Blackwarhammer (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

hi
wegen den mesh einfach im Baumarkt nach Lochblech oder _Streckmetallgitter_  fragen

http://www.bruensch-streckgitter.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=2&Itemid=3〈=de


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*



L.B. schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Ich schrecke nur ein wenig vor dem Staub zurück. Vor allem müsste ich noch eine Öffnung in das Gehäuse machen. Die Gehäusetemperatur dürfte nicht allzu hoch werden.
> Ich habe das Modell ein wenig verbessert. Jetzt kann man über dem Motherboard 3 120mm Lüfter montieren. Wie gefällt es euch bis jetzt? Hat jemand noch Verbesserungsvorschläge bevor es zu spät ist? Wenn es jemandem gar nicht gefällt, soll er es ruhig sagen.


 

Also ich finde das sieht gut aus....

Edit: Wird der Innenraum lackiert?


----------



## h_tobi (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Sehr interessantes Projekt, das Konzept gefällt mir richtig gut, Ich würde an der Seite nicht zu viele Lüfter einbauen, das sorgt nur für mehr Verwirbelungen.
Wenn du das Case etwas breiter machst, würde ich zwei 120er Lüfter in die Front einbauen und als "Kühlergrill" mit Mesh Gitter nutzen oder sogar den Radi in die Front einbauen.
Alu lässt sich auch sehr gut WIG schweißen, da werden die Nähte auch sehr ordentlich.
V2A ist natürlich auch eine feine Sache, bin gespannt auf deine Umsetzungen.


----------



## Painkiller (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

@ h_tobi

Wegen den Lüftern.... Sollen die hinteren schneller drehen als die anderen? Oder ist das egal. Mal angenommen ich hab 2-3 Front, 2 oben, 2 back


----------



## h_tobi (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich würde eher zu einem Unterdrucksystem tendieren, also die hinteren Lüfter etwas schneller drehen 
lassen, so wird die warme Luft schneller abtransportiert.


----------



## L.B. (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Hallo, da bin ich wieder,

mein Vater hatte gestern eine echt gute Idee, was die Front betrifft. Ich sage nur "Carbonfolie". Zwei ca. 2cm breite Streifen schräg von unten nach oben verlaufend sehen richtig gut aus. 
Zwei Lüfter, oder Mesh in der Front lassen sich schwer realisieren, da das ganze Gehäuse vertikal in zwei Kammern getrennt ist (Paint Modell kommt gleich), sodass kein Platz für zwei Lüfter nebeneinander vorhanden ist.  
Das interne Gehäuse stellt noch ein kleines Problem dar. Ich könnte hierzu theoretisch mein Sileo nehmen, da es eigentlich sehr gut verarbeitet ist, allerdings möchte ich nicht die Hardware ausbauen und 3 Wochen herumfliegen lassen. 
Der Innenraum wird natürlich schwarz lackiert, wobei ich hier eher zu mattschwarz tendiere.
Edit: Das Modell kommt erst heute abend. Ich werde aber gleich mal zum Baumarkt fahren, um ein geeignetes Lochgitter zu besorgen.
Ein Klassenkamerad hat noch einige uralt Gehäuse, wovon er mir eines verkaufen würde. Der Vorteil dieser Gehäuse ist, dass sie im Gegensatz zum heutigen Qualitätstandard (heutzutage kann man ja nicht einmal mehr seine Zahnbürste auf dem Gehäuse ablegen, ohne dass der Rechner Schaden nimmt) enorm robust sind.


----------



## h_tobi (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ein kleiner Tipp wäre die Annahmestelle für Müll bei den Gemeinden, dort werden oft alte PCs und 
Gehäuse entsorgt, dort einfach mal anfragen, ob du dir ein paar Teile aus dem Schrottcontainer 
nehmen kannst. Teilweise werden noch richtig gute Gehäuse entsorgt, für das Innenleben auf alle 
Fälle ausreichend.


----------



## L.B. (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich zähle hier einfach mal auf, was das interne Gehäuse später (nachdem ich den Dremel darauf losgelassen habe) bieten soll:

1. mindestens zwei Löcher für Kabelmanagment
2. ein Loch im Mainboardträger um den Kühler ohne Demontage des Motherboards austauschen zu können (vergl. HAF932)
3. Löcher in Deckel und Boden, damit die Luft auch schön zirkulieren kann
4. evtl. Durchführungen für den Schlauch


----------



## Blackwarhammer (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

hi ich weiss nicht ob du es noch brauchst, aber hab da noch was gefunden

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Blende Streckgitter Aluminium 500x200mm Blende Streckgitter Aluminium 500x200mm 38144


----------



## L.B. (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Update:

Ich war gerade bei OBI und habe (wie nicht anders zu erwarten) natürlich nicht das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe. Als da wären, Schrauben (M3x30-40mm, schwarz, mit Inbus-Köpfen), Meshgitter (zu teuer). Grau getöntes Plexiglas hatten sie natürlich auch nicht.
Ich werde aber schon etwas finden.

Ich habe heute mit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen, er kann die Materialen (Vierkantstäbe und Edelstahlplatten besorgen und direkt passend zuschneiden. Dabei musste ich allerdings die Planung ein wenig über dem Haufen werfen. 3mm Blech ist nicht geeignet, da es zu schwer ist und sich nicht biegen bzw. sägen lässt. Alternativ nehme ich 1mm starkes Edelstahlblech, was immer noch so stabil ist, dass man es nicht per Hand biegen kann. Dabei werden die Seitenwände nicht eizeln aufgeschraubt, sondern ein komplettes Schnittmuster wird ausgesägt, gekanntet und aufgeschraubt bzw. geschweißt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man keine Spalten in der Front hat. Das kann man sich wie ein Würfelnetz vorstellen, nur eben in Form des Gehäuses. Ich habe auch schon ein Pappmoodell gebaut und mmuss sagen, es geht wirklich gut und wird zu einem sehr sauberen Ergebnis führen.
Außerdem meinte er, man könne Edelstahl sehr schlecht schweißen, da es sich leicht verzieht. Trotzdem wird der Rahmen geschweißt.


----------



## Gnome (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Acrylglas nur im Netz kaufen, alles andere is Bastlerglas, was schnell springt und schnell zerkratzt. Das empfehl ich dir nicht, da würde ich lieber paar Euros mehr zahlen für Qualität .

Deine Entwürfe gefallen mir schonmal gut . Weiter so und Abo [x]


----------



## h_tobi (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, Bastlerglas taugt als Fenster nichts.

Ich bin schon richtig auf das Gehäuse und den Rahmen gespannt, hatte beruflich sehr viel mit 
Edelstahl zu tun, schweißen ist auch gut machbar, ist alles nur eine Übungssache und die passenden
Geräte und Hilfsmittel sollten vorhanden sein. Wir hatten die Schweißnähte sogar in Säure gebeizt.

Du wirst dich wundern, was 1mm V2A Platten wiegen...  und denk an gute Bohrer, sonst wirst du noch ganz schön fluchen.


----------



## Pixelplanet (27. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

hab mal ne Frage zum Lack

wird es das echte Ferrari rot oder einfach nur Rot das ähnlich aussieht ?


----------



## Painkiller (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich denk mal das echte Ferrari-Rot wäre etwas zu teuer...^^


----------



## L.B. (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich denke nicht, dass man bei A.T.U. echten Ferrari Lack bekommt. Ein normales Rot sollte aber auch reichen. Morgen werde ich das innere Gehäuse erst einmal besorgen und dann bearbeiten. 
@ h_tobi: Mein Nachbar hat gesagt Edelstahl würde sich beim Schweißen und abschließenden Abkühlen verziehen. Trotzdem würde ich den Rahmen gerne schweißen. Ideal wäre natürlich eine Rundum Schweißnaht so wie beim Fahrradrahmen. Ich hoffe, dass lässt sich realisieren. Wenn man sich aus Holz eine Halterung baut, die den Rahmen im 90° Winkel hält, sollte sich das Ganze auch nicht verziehen. Bevor ich mich an den Rahmen wage, wird natürlich geübt .

Edit: Das Gehäuse, das mir mein Klassenkamerad verkaufen wollte, war nicht geeignet, da die Bohrungen des Motherboards nicht genau passten und man nur einen 80mm und einne 60mm Lüfter verbauen konnte. Ich werde mir am Wochenende wahrscheinlich bei Conrad ein günstiges Gehäuse kaufen.


----------



## h_tobi (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Üben ist nie verkehrt, ansonsten bei Schutzgas immer in Etappen schweißen, dann kann sich das Material auch nicht so stark verziehen. Also an einer Ecke erst eine Seite dünn schweißen, dann die nächste Ecke und so weiter, später dann wieder an der ersten Ecke die zweite Naht und so weiter, wenn du nicht zu viel Ampere nimmst und die Nähte nicht zu dick machst, verzieht sich eigentlich nichts.
Wichtig ist, das sich das Material langsam abkühlen kann, nicht mit Wasser o.Ä. abschrecken.
Und vor allem Edelstahldraht und passendes Gas verwenden.
Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, nimm ein WIG Gerät, da kommt so gut wie keine Wärme ins Material, ist aber am Anfang nicht so einfach zu handhaben.


----------



## Nekro (28. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

als ungeübter Schweißer lass das lieber nen Profi machen


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich frage dann doch lieber meinen Nachbarn, ob er das für mich macht. Er hat ja auch alle nötigen Werkzeuge.

Edit: Was sagt ihr zu diesem Gehäuse?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...matek-Asgard-Black-Battle-Edition::13305.html
Da sind sogar gute Lüfter dabei.


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Das Gehäuse finde ich ganz gut, erstrecht für den Preis, aber ich denke bei Conrad gibt es auch ähnlich gute Gehäuse!


----------



## h_tobi (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Schau erst bei Conrad vorbei, wobei ich fast glaube, das du für den Preis nichts gleichwertiges finden 
wirst, allein der lackierte Innenraum spart schon viel Arbeit und Geld.


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich habe jetzt mal den Rahmen berechnet, und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das Netzteil nicht unten verbaut werden kann, da das Gehäuse sonst 73,2cm hoch werden würde. Da ich aber nicht plane, darin meine Klamotten aufzuhängen, muss das Netzteil in das innere Gehäuse, so wie es vorgesehen ist. Dann wird das ganze Gehäuse nur ca.65cm hoch. 

Eine Frage, kann man jede beliebige LED (20mA, Farbe egal) für die HDD-LED nehmen? Die LEDs müssten doch mit Konstantstrom betrieben werden. Ich möchte nähmlich eine superhelle weiße LED verbauen.


----------



## h_tobi (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Wenn du den Boardanschluss meinst, da sollte es eigentlich egal sein, ansonsten such dir eine LED, 
die mit ~2 - 2,3 Volt angegeben ist, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite. Ansonsten einfach mal ein 
Meßgerät nehmen und nachmessen. Blaue 5mm LEDs brauchen ~3Volt, da wirde es wieder knapp, 
wobei blaue 3mm LEDs wieder mit ~2Volt laufen.
Habe das Theater mit einem Lüfter hinter mir. Aber wie gesagt, am Boardanschluss sollte es eigentlich
egal sein, bei meinem HAF sind blaue LEDs verbaut und die gehen auch am MB.


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Als Taster werde ich einen Vandalismus-Taster mit roter Ringbeleuchtung nehmen. Diese läuft allerdings mit 12V, sodass ich sie wohl direkt an das Netzteil anschließen muss (12V liegen ja erst nach dem Drücken an). Das müsste doch gehen?
Ich habe auch schon ein wenig lackieren geübt. Ich habe schwarzen Lack genommen (keinen Auto-Lack) und als ich mit Klarlack (Autolack) überlackiert habe, hat sich der schwarze Lack unter Gasentwicklung abgelöst.  Ich denke der Lack ist eher ungeeignet.

@all
Entschuldigt, dass alles ein wenig dauert, bevor ich anfangen kann, aber Planung ist nunmal alles. Fehler (s.oben) kann ich mir nicht erlauben.


----------



## Own3r (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Mach doch nix wenn es mal etwas dauert

Das mit dem Lack ist schon etwas merkwürdig. Ist der Lack einfach so verdampft?


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Er ist nicht verdampft, sondern hat Blasen geworfen und lag dann nur noch auf einer Schicht Klarlack. Der Klarlack hat also den Lack irgendwie gelöst.


----------



## h_tobi (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Dann hast du wohl zwei unterschiedliche Lackarten erwischt, Acryl und Kunstharz vertragen sich 
nicht, davon können sich solche Blasen bilden.


----------



## L.B. (29. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Planungsphase*

Ich habe es ja sowieso nur getestet. Auf das Gehäuse kommt natürlich richtiger Lack.


----------



## L.B. (30. April 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

*UPDATE:*

Heute habe ich Bastlerglas im Baumarkt gekauft, was fürs erste reichen sollte.
Es hat auch nur 2,79€ gekostet. Man kann ja immer noch umrüsten (auf grau getöntes, schusssicheres Panzerglas ). 
Auch die anderen Sachen habe ich heute bei Conrad gekauft. Nur das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht bestellt. Der Vandalismus-Taster wird aufgrund von Lieferproblemen blau, was aber ins Farbkonzept des Motherboards passt.


*Update:*

Das Bastlerglas habe ich zu einem anderen Zweck genutzt, was man auf dem Bild sehr gut sehen kann.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (2. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Hier nochmal eine 360 Blende dazu. Die Blenden dienen zur Befestigung des Lochgitters und sind nachher von außen nicht zu sehen.

Entschuldigt den Tripel-Post.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

sehr sauber gearbeitet, hast du gut gemacht. 

PS: Einfach mal den Edit Button benutzen.


----------



## Own3r (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Es ist wirlich sehr sauber gearbeitet worden! Sieht aus wie gekauft


----------



## L.B. (3. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Eben wurde auch noch eine solche Blende für meinen Quad-Radiator fertig gestellt. Außerdem war ich noch bei OBI, habe mir mal ein paar Sachen angeguckt und bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass Bestellen im Internet günstiger ist.

Stört es irgendjemanden, dass die Bilder nur im Anhang sind? Wenn ja, brauche ich Hilfe dabei, sie direkt ins Forum hochzuladen. Ich habe es zwar geschafft, nur lag die Auflösung bei ca. 3000x2000 Pixel.


----------



## Nekro (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Anhang ist i.O. 
Sag mal, hast du die gefräßt in ner CNC oder warum ist das so sauber geworden?


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Wen man jahrelang alles mögliche mit der Dekupiersäge sägt, bekommt man solche Ergebnisse. Außerdem habe ich es gerne ordentlich, sodass ich mir einfach etwas Zeit gelassen habe. Heute habe ich noch eine Doppel-Blende gesägt, die ebenfalls perfekt geworden ist .

Alles in allem käme das fertige Gehäuse dann auf 13 120mm Lüfter exklusive Netzteil- und Grafikkartenlüfter. Natürlich werden nicht alle Lüfterplätze belegt, aber es ist schon gut, wenn man eine Möglichkeit hat aufzurüsten. 

Demnächst werde ich die Maße des Rahmens an meinen Nachbarn weitergeben, sodass er das Material besorgen kann.


----------



## Gnome (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Was du hast so ne geniale Blende aus Bastlerglas gebaut? RESPEKT! Das sieht ja aus, wie grade eben gekauft o0 - genial


----------



## L.B. (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Weil es euch so gut gefällt, habe ich noch mal ein Bild meines gesamten Lüfterblendenparks gemacht.

Die Quadblende (die Bohrungen des Radiators auch) ist seltsamerweise nicht quadratisch, sondern eine Kante ist 2mm länger als die andere. Ich denke aber, das kommt dadurch zustande, dass die Blende aus Kompatiblitätsgründen wie zwei nebeneinanderliegende Dual-Blenden aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Own3r (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Richtig gut geworden die Teile!


----------



## thedetonator (4. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Whoo,
willst du uns nich sagen wie du die Blenden bearbeitet hast?
Des is ja genial


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Bearbeitet habe ich nicht viel. Ich habe das Polystyrol von Obi (2,80€ ) lediglich mit der Dekupiersäge ausgesägt und dann ein wenig mit Schleifpapier die Kanten geglättet. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich heute abend mal meinen Nachbarn antreffe, damit es endlich richtig losgehen kann.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Respekt, die Blenden hast du sauber hin bekommen, sieht aus wie aus dem Laden.


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Mir ist eben eingefallen, dass ich an die Blenden ja selbstgebaute Staubfilter anbringen könnte. Die Blenden müsste nur mit einem Textilgewebe bespannt werden.
Ich habe die Maße des Rahmens jetzt an meinen Nachbarn weitergegeben. Er wird ihn dann auch direkt zusammenschweißen, da er in der Firma die benötigten Werkzeuge hat.
Mein Vater hat heute von der Arbeit vier alte Rechner mitgebracht, die allerlei Hardware enthalten haben (ich habe sie ausgebaut und gereinigt). Eventuell verkaufe ich diese im Ebay, um das Projekt teilweise zu finanzieren. Unter anderem waren zwei Athlon Prozessoren, ein MSI K7 und einige ältere Mainboards und Prozessoren verbaut.


----------



## Own3r (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Leider ist das Zeugs häufig teilweise wertlos, aber ich würde es bei Ebay verkaufen, denn dort bekommst du mehr Geld fürs Ganze, als wenn du es einzeln verkaufst und du kannst dein Projekt etwas finanzieren!


----------



## L.B. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Na, ja, das ein oder andere Teil wird schon Sammlerwert haben . Ansonsten werde ich mir daraus einen Rechner zum Programmieren bauen.
Hat jemand eine Idde, wie ich die Staubfilter befestigen könnte? Kleben sollte schwer möglich sein. Haltet ihr es überhaupt für sinnvoll solche Filter einzubauen, sie würden die Kühlleistung sicherlich um einiges mindern.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Staubfilter sind nie verkehrt, Gewebe kannst du gut mit doppelseitigem Klebeband fixieren.
Nylonstrumpfhosen sollen auch prima gehen.


----------



## Own3r (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Du könntest auch ein feinmaschiges Fliegengitter verwenden und es mit den Lüftern, dem Mesh und der Pelxiglasblende anschrauben.


----------



## L.B. (7. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Gestern hat mein Nachbar schon die Edelstahlstäbe zugeschnitten und ich muss sagen, es ist einfach nur genial geworden. Das heißt als nächstes werde ich die Hülle berechnen und an ihn weitergeben. Das Ganze wird dann mit einer CNC gefräßt, sodass das Endergebnis alle zufriedenstellen sollte.
Das fertige Gehäuse (Edelstahlteil wird mich maximal 40€ kosten, da ich das Material zu Industriepreisen bekomme).


----------



## L.B. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Heute habe ich mit meinem neuen Uralt-Rechner mal den Vandalismustaster sowie die weiße HDD LED ausprobiert. Es klappt echt gut (mal davon abgesehen, dass man beim Betrachten der HDD LED eine Sonnenbrille tragen sollte ).


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

High-Power LED! Nicht das man sich die Netzhaut verbrennt


----------



## L.B. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Man sieht wenigstens, wann auf die Festplatte zugegriffen wird, auch wenn man nicht hinguckt, weil das ganze Zimmer beleuchtet wird.


----------



## Own3r (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ist genauso wie beim HAF 932! Da ist es genauso, also ein perfekter Klon!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

So ist es, nervt mich beim HAF auch ein wenig, habe die Power LED schon am Aquaero angeschlossen und auf 40 % gedimmt.


----------



## L.B. (8. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Na, ja, ich habe einen Koffer voll mit Widerständen. Da sollte sich einer finden lassen.


----------



## L.B. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Hier sind mal einige Bilder. Das erste zeigt die HDD-LED in Aktion, auf dem zweiten sieht man eine der Rollen, die später unter das Gehäuse kommen. 
Kann mir einer sagen, ob der Gegenstand im letzten Bild Sammlerwert hat? Es ist ein Intel i486 DX.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Wenn die LED original so hell wie auf dem Bild ist, würde ich noch etwas mehr dimmen.
Wegen der CPU, keine Ahnung, habe sogar noch ältere hier rum liegen. 
Evtl. in Harz gießen und auf den Schreibtisch stellen.


----------



## L.B. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

*Update:*

Heute habe ich bei Caseking das Gehäuse (Xigmatek Asgard Black Battle Edition) bestellt. Ich habe auch Acrylglas bekommen:

Caseking.de » Modding » Material » Acrylglas GS transparent, mittelgrau in 400x400mm

Leider habe ich die Trommelschrauben vergessen mitzubestellen. Außerdem muss ich noch M3 Schrauben für den Radiator besorgen. Alternativ könnte ich auch die Bohrungen im Radiator vergrößern.

Hier sind die Schrauben und der Taster. Meine Kamera hat Probleme mit Makroaufnahmen. Sie fokussiert nicht mehr ab ca. 15cm Abstand.


----------



## diablo2023 (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Die 486er CPU würd ich nicht hergeben... Wenn du die deinen Enkeln mal zeigst und ihnen versucht zu erklären, dass wir zu Beginn unser Win3.11 drauf laufen haben lassen, werden sie dich entweder voller Unverständnis anschmunzeln oder gleich wegen Senilität in ein Altersheim einliefern lassen 

lg, diablo


----------



## L.B. (9. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Der Prozessor ist wirklich cool (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, von dieser TDP träumen heutige Prozessoren). Er läuft mit sagenhaften 50MHz.

Ich überlege, wie ich das Gehäuse beleuchten könnte. Hat jemand ein Idee. Ich hatte schon an Mainboardunterbeleuchtung gedacht. Auch die Unterbodenbeleuchtung ist vorgemerkt.

Hier ist ein Modell des späteren Frontblende. Ich bin für alle Änderungsvorschläge offen.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Hmmm,
was hälst du von 2 schmalen Senkrechten Linien rechts und links von den Anschlüssen, die dann 
dezent beleuchten. Sollte gut aussehen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

ich würde auch die Variante von Tobi nehmen - sieht gut aus 

Welches rot ist denn so richtig geplant? Normales rot mit Glanzlack drüber oder mehr so Rot-Metallic in der Richtung...


----------



## Painkiller (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*



Gnome schrieb:


> ich würde auch die Variante von Tobi nehmen - sieht gut aus
> 
> Welches rot ist denn so richtig geplant? Normales rot mit Glanzlack drüber oder mehr so Rot-Metallic in der Richtung...


 

Jo, des von Tobi sieht echt klasse aus...


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich hatte noch geplant zwei Streifen Carbonfolie auf die Frontblende zu machen (genaus positioniert wie die Beleuchtung). Wobei mir die Idee mit der Beleuchtung auch ganz gut gefällt. Allerdings wird das Material an der Stelle geschwächt.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Du sollst ja keine 2cm breite Streifen machen, nur schmale 3-4mm sollten reichen, dann bleibt es auch stabil.


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Das Problem ist ja, dass der Mittelteil dann nur seitlich befestigt ist. Da ist es egal wie breit die Streifen sind. Die Idee an sich finde ich aber sehr gut, vielleicht ließe sich das noch anders umsetzen. Allerdings passt das nicht so gut zur Ferrari-Optik.


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich habe mir das so vorgestellt.


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*



So sieht es richtig gut aus!


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich hoffe h_tobi gefällt es auch. Vielleicht werde ich eine derartige Beleuchtung woanders realisieren.


----------



## Own3r (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Das denke ich wird kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Wenn du Plexi hinter die Ausschnitte machst, wird es wieder stabiler. Vorausgesetzt du hast Platz 
hinter der Blende. Das Plexi dann beleuchten. Deine Variante sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## L.B. (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich werde mal gucken, was sich machen lässt. Platz hätte ich schon jede Menge.


----------



## Gnome (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich würde da dunkles Acrylglas dahinter machen und schön mit bonzen rot von hinten beleuchten . Sowas in der Art an Plex: PLEXIGLAS® - Shop - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround) Grau 7C83 GT - PLEXIGLAS® GS (allround)


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich habe mich entschieden doch Staubfilter einzubauen. Deshalb werde ich nachher in den Baumarkt fahren und mir Fliegennetze () kaufen. 
Heute abend könnt ihr dann das Ergebnis bestaunen.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Fliegennetze sind zu grob finde ich....

Ich würde Strumpfhosen nehmen....

Mfg


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Die Fliegengitter im Cosmos S sind genauso grob wie Fliegengitter. Außerdem sind sie leicht zu bearbeiten und sehen besser aus (man sieht sie zwar nicht, aber...). Zudem kann man Fliegengitter einfacher festkleben, da es nicht gespannt werden muss.


----------



## L.B. (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Ich komme leider erst morgen dazu, dass Fliegennetz zu kaufen.

*Update:*

Gerade habe ich das Fliegennetz zurechtgeschnitten und schon fotografiert. Dazu habe ich jetzt ein Fotostudio aufgebaut .



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Das Fliegengitter ist sehr gut geworden! 

Das Mainboard ist extrem gut (RAM )!

P.S.: Die Bilder sind jetzt besser in deinem Fotostudio!


----------



## h_tobi (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Schöne Bilder, bin gespannt, wie das Gitter später aussieht, noch ist es ja lose drauf und wirft Wellen.


----------



## L.B. (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Viel sehen wird man später nicht, da das Gitter nachher zwischen Mesh und Plexiglasblende verschwindet. 
Ein Extremtest mit dem Staubfilter wurde auch schon durchgeführt. Dazu nehme man einen alten Lüfter, den Staubfilter und als Teilchenquelle den Beutel des Werkstattstaubsaugers (). Jetzt kann man testen, ob Staub effektiv vom Gitter absorbiert wird. 
Ergebnis: Große Staubpartikel und schwere Verunreinigungen werden nicht durchgelassen, der ganz feine Staub jedoch kommt durch. Allerdings ist das Gitter der optimale Kompromiss zwischen Luftdurchlässigkeit und Filtereigenschaften.


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Das nennt man dann High-End Staubflter !


----------



## Armeno (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

Erstmal, schönes Tagebuch und so... Bekommst auch nen Abo 

Nochmal zu der Front:
Könnte man nicht beides umsetzten und solche carbonfolienstreifen auf die Lichtschlitze kleben ? Ich denke das sähe gut aus...


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*

@Armeno: Ich denke nicht, dass die Folie viel Licht durchlässt.

*Update:* 

Die Staubfilter sind fertig geworden. Es war gar nicht so einfach die Löcher sauber in das Netz zu bekommen.

Hier ist erst einmal mein jetziger Rechner:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier ist das Netz für den Radiator...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und hier die anderen Lüfterblenden. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Monster musste musste meinen alten Prozessor, einen 955 BE, auf Temperatur halten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hiermit werden Taster und HDD LED an das Motherboard angeschlossen.



P.S. Das Fotostudio ist echt gut.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Die Schrauben und die Staubfilter sehen echt gut aus.

Der Boxed-Lüfter ist echt schön fotografiert worden. Was so ein Fotostudio so ausmacht


----------



## Armeno (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Armeno: Ich denke nicht, dass die Folie viel Licht durchlässt.



So meinte Ich das auch nicht ^^ Die Folie sollte dann natürlich auch dort eingeschnitten sein wo der Lichtschlitz ist


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Ach so , das ist natürlich etwas anderes. 

Ich hoffe, dass das Gehäuse bald mal kommt. Ich habe es am 09.05 mit Vorkasse bestellt und es wurde noch nicht verschickt. Wahrscheinlich habe ich wieder den Überweisungsschein falsch ausgefüllt.  ().


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Das wäre jetzt ärgerlich, denn dann verzögert sich alles


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Ich habe es aber mehrmals überprüft, eigentlich dürfte mir kein Fehler unterlaufen sein. Aber wahrscheinlich steht heute am Feiertag alles still.


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Dann wird es wohl nächse Woche


----------



## L.B. (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Ich habe mir gerade noch mal das Asgard angeguckt und bin zu dem Entschluss gelangt, hinter das Loch im Mainboardträger einen weiteren Lüfter einzubauen. (Ich weiß, dass ist , aber der Effekt ist sicher nicht schlecht und wird die CPU- und Motherboardtemperatur sicher um einige °C senken.)


----------



## Own3r (13. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Wenn du da den Lüfter einbaust kannst du ja anfangen den CPU mal zu OC'en, denn ich denke die Kühlleistung ist dann mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## L.B. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Ich übertakte lieber meinen Programmier-Rechner. Wenn der in die Luft fliegt, macht das nichts.


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Ui ein AMD Sys - gefällt mir 

Ich staune immernoch, wie perfekt du das Bastlerglas verarbeitet hast


----------



## L.B. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

@Gnome: Danke.

Die bestellten Sachen sind leider noch immer nicht da.   Allerdings habe ich mir schon einmal gedanken über den Lüfterausschnitt im Mainboardträger gemacht. Er soll 80mm, 92mm und 120mm Lüfter aufnehmen können. 
Bilder vom Rahmen wird es vorraussichtlich Ende nächster Woche geben, wenn er fertig ist.


----------



## Gnome (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Cool freu mich schon aufs Update . Tjaja...das Liefern - das kenn ich zu gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Och dann kommt das zeug eben Morgen. Oder eben am Montag. Hauptsache es kommt. Auf jeden fall bin ich mal auf das Case gespannt und auch was d damit so anstellst.


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Da bekommen wir bald aber mächtig was zu sehen !


----------



## L.B. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Caseking---


Jetzt habe ich eine Email bekommen, der Artikel (einer von den Lüftern im Gehäuse) sei nicht verfügbar. Auf der Internetseite steht, dass der Artikel erst ab dem 04.06 vefügbar sei. 

Ich bin echt sauer, jetzt kann ich nicht mal die Maße für den Laufwerksschacht und die Rückblende ausmessen.

Edit: So soll der Lüfterausschnitt aussehen. Mir fehlen allerdings die Maße für den 92mm Lüfter.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Kann dich voll verstehen, ist schon sehr nervig, wenn man nicht weiter kommt weil ständig irgendwelche Teile fehlen.


----------



## L.B. (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Na ja, ich habe es ja nicht sonderlich eilig.


----------



## Own3r (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Tolle Sache, dass die Lüfter nicht lieferbar sind


----------



## rebiirth (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Schönes Project blöd das ich es erst zu Spät gefunden habe


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

Wieso zu spät?

Es geht doch erst bald richtig los !


----------



## L.B. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 10)*

kleines Update: 

Heute habe ich die Carbonfolie gekauft. Glücklicherweise brauchte mein Vater auch etwas für sein Motorrad, sodass ich einiges an Kosten gespart habe.  Außerdem habe ich in der Auto-Lackiererei nachgefragt, wie teuer es wäre das Gehäuse lackieren zu lassen. Es soll mindestens 100€ kosten , also wird selbst lackiert.  Welchen Lack könnt ihr eher empfehlen, Kunstharz oder Acryl basierend? 

Hier ist der Lüfter (Turbine ), der evtl den CPU Sockel kühlen soll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Netze mit den Kleberingen, die ich mal eben von meiner Schwester ausgeliehen habe.  Es ist natürlich ohne Schrauben nicht gespannt, weshalb es Falten wirft.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist die Carbonfolie. Nicht ganz billig, aber extrem gut aussehend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Carbonfolie - Top! 

Ist das jetzt eine ganze Rolle? Dann köntest du ja das ganze Gehäuse damit zukleben!


----------



## L.B. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Die Abmaße betragen 67,5cm*150cm, wobei ein kleiner Teil schon das Motorrad ziert. Ich überlege wirklich, größere Flächen mit der Folie zu bekleben. Auch die Streifen außen auf dem Gehäuse werden noch einmal umgestaltet. Morgen werde ich meinem Nachbarn die Maße für die Lüftergitter geben, damit er sie schon zuschneiden und ich sie lackieren kann.  

Das sähe dann in etwa so aus. Allerdings ist auf dem Testmuster erst eine Lackschicht und auch das Foto ist miserabel. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Ja dann kannst du große Teile des Cases bekleben .

Das wird dann richtig heftig aussehen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

So eine Carbonfolie ist schon was gutes. Ich hab auch so eine für mein modbook genommen.Gut das anbringen war einiges an frimelei. Aber dafür sieht es richtig gut aus. Frei nach den Modo überall wo die Carconfolie hinkommt sieht die Moddwelt richtig gut aus


----------



## L.B. (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

So könnte die Front später aussehen.


----------



## Own3r (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Am Besten überall wo geht !

Vll. noch oben auf dem Deckel?


----------



## h_tobi (15. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Hmm, manchmal ist weniger mehr. Bin gespannt, wie es dann wirkt.
Beim Lack ist es eigentlich egal, wichtig ist, das Grundierung und Lack von der gleichen Sorte sind.
Also nicht Acryl mit Kunstharz mischen. Aber 100€ für eine Lackierung ist heftig, da ist Pulvern ja günstiger.


----------



## L.B. (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

100€ wären nur für den Lack, die Dienstleitung noch gar nicht eingerechnet. 
Sollte ich zum Lackieren den Lack aus dem Baumarkt nehmen (10€ für 400ml) oder speziellen Autolack (10€ für 150m)? Der Autolack basiert auf Acryl, der andere auf Kunstharz.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Boaahhh sind die Teuer ich hääte fürs Pulvern 50€ bezahlt und hätte umsonst in einer Autolackiererei selbst lackieren könnennur kam das Angebot erst nach meinem Kläglichen versuch xD

Nimm doch Graffitilack, z.B. der von Montana Gold für 4€ a 400ml.... die sind sehr gut


----------



## Own3r (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Tja, das Lackieren kostet schon etwas sehr viel 

Hoffentlich wird der Lack aus dem Baumarkt nicht nachher auch 100€ kosten.


----------



## Gnome (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Naja gut lackieren in ner Lackiererei sieht aber auch schicker aus . Lohnen würde sich das schon. Hast halt ne edle Optik und man siehts, dasses von nem Profi gemacht wurde. Aber der Preis muss echt nicht sein


----------



## 00p4tti7 (16. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

hmm.. also wenn du das ganze Case und einzelteile und auch von innen lackieren willst, biste mit Baumarktfarbe auch schnell bei 100€-.- . Nimm lieber Farbe von Montana


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Die ist auf jeden Fall ne Ecke günstiger, Farbe aus dem Baumarkt wird ne teure Angelegenheit,
da hat patti vollkommen Recht.


----------



## Painkiller (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*



L.B. schrieb:


> So könnte die Front später aussehen.


 

Werden die grauen Pfeilflächen beleuchtet?


----------



## L.B. (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Die grauen Flächen stellen die Carbonfolie dar.  
Ich habe gestern probeweise den Acryllack von A.T.U. ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dieser Lack ist wesentlich besser als der aus dem Baumarkt. Für eine optimale Lackierung reicht schon eine Schicht Lack bzw. Klarlack aus, außerdem bildet der Lack keine Nasen und verläuft schön gleichmäßig. Leider kostet eine Dose (150ml) 10€. Meint ihr damit komme ich hin oder benötige ich jeweils zwei Dosen?

Der Lack hält, ebenso wie der Lack aus dem Baumarkt, nicht richtig, man kan ihn mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen. Liegt das daran, dass ich keine Grundierung verwendet habe?


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Ist das dein Ernst??
Du hast doch wohl Grundierung verwendet... 
Ohne Grundierung hält so gut wie kein Lack auf dem blanken Metall.
Im Casemod Bereich gibt es einige Threads zum Lackieren, schau dir die mal an, da wirst du alles 
erfahren, was du für ein gutes Ergebnis brauchst.


----------



## L.B. (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Das war ja nur ein Test mit Lackresten, oder meint ihr, ich käme auf die Idee mein Gehäuse, das ja noch gar nicht fertig ist, zu verunstalten. 
Ich habe noch zwei Plexiglasblenden gebaut, die für die Lüftungsschlitze in der Front dienen.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Na, da bin ich aber beruhigt, hatte mich schon gewundert. Erschreck mich nicht so. 

Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg....


----------



## 00p4tti7 (17. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Hmm... also mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen ist dann aber schon ziemlich heftig.... bei mir passiert da nix, der Platzt nur ab, aber abkratzen mit dem Fingernagel geht nicht.

Also ich glaube mit Montana Gold Farbe, Grundierung und Klarlack kommste besser und billiger weg


----------



## L.B. (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Müsste ich dann F3000-Fire Red nehmen? 

Ich bekäme den Acryllack bei A.T.U., was nur wenige hundert Meter weiter weg ist, sodass der Aufwand erheblich geringer wäre. Außerdem ist das richtiger Lack und kein Graffiti.

Die Lackierung war nur probehalber und ich habe mir keine Mühe gegeben  (es ging mir nur darum, zu sehen wie sich der Lack im Gegensatz zum OBI-Lack verhält).  Ich habe das Blech nicht gereinigt (ca.50um Staub ) und keine Grundierung verwendet, deashalb hält der Lack natürlich nicht. 

Aber keine Angst, das Gehäuse wird mit absoluter Perfektion lackiert werden.


----------



## Own3r (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Ich denke Autolack wäre am Besten! Schöne Grundierung, dann Lack und danach den Klarlack um den Hochglanz zu bekommen


----------



## h_tobi (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Dem schließe ich mich an, der Autolack sollte am Besten passen.


----------



## L.B. (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Der Autolack sorgt außerdem für einen Metallic-Effekt, da im Lack metallische Pigmente enthalten sind. 

Meint ihr je 150ml Grundierung, Farbe und Klarlack werden ausreichen, um das ganze Gehäuse perfekt zu lackieren?


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Da beim Lackieren mit Pistole viel Farbe vernebelt, würde ich eher mit 1 Liter oder mehr rechnen.

Hol dir am Besten erst mal die Grundierung in ausreichender Menge, dann hast du ein ungefähres 
Maß für den Rest. Du musst ja eh mehrere dünne Schichten lackieren, sonst wird es nicht so gut.


----------



## L.B. (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Update:

ich habe eine Entkopplung für die Lüfter gebaut, dazu wurde 2mm dickes, schwarzes Moosgummi verwendet. Das Moosgummi schützt außerdem den Lack vor dem Lochgitter, welches ein wenig scharfkantig ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*

Ja, so eine Entkoppelung wird schon etwas die Geräusche eindämmen!


----------



## h_tobi (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Gute Idee und saubere Arbeit, freue mich auf´s fertige Teil.


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Mensch du arbeitest absolut sauber. Ich find das wiedermal richtig Klasse! Ordentlich das Moosgummi zugeschnitten und wie schon x mal gesagt, einfach geil die Plastikblende gemacht


----------



## L.B. (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

*Update: *

Die Plexiglasblenden sind noch nicht entgratet, was ich wohl am Wochenende machen werde. Ich habe mir überlegt, dass das Laufwerk hinter einer Blende aus Edelstahl verschwinden sollte. Ich habe das Ganze auch schon experimentell aufgebaut.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Soviel zu Billig-Netzteilen. Für alle, die es nicht sehen, die Glimmlampe im Phasenprüfer ist an. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Das is Plexiglas? Sieht aus wie Holz


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Das mit dem NT ist schon richtig gefährlich! Wobei das ist doch ein Enermax! 

Das mit der Laufwerksblende sieht richtig gut aus, wenn es jetzt nicht holz wäre


----------



## L.B. (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Ich habe ja gar nicht behauptet, es sei Plexiglas. Die Laufwerkswerkblende ist aus Sperrholz. 
Ich meinte mit "Plexiglasblenden" die Lüfterblenden, welche teilweise noch entgratet werden müssen.

@Own3r: Enermax hin oder her, das "Mistvieh" setz mir die Erdung auf Potenzial. Alle Maschinen in der Werkstatt stehen unter Netzspannung. Da helfen auch noch so viele "Hi-Pot tested OK, QC passed" Aufkleber nichts. 

Da ihr unbedingt eine Beleuchtung haben möchtet, habe ich mir überlegt, den Stealthmod zu beleuchten.


----------



## Own3r (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Na dann ist das NT aber mal richtig schrott  

Ist halt alles im Urwald produziert.


----------



## Gnome (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

@ L.B.: Achso . Hab ich wohl falsch aufgefasst


----------



## EinarN (21. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Wen du so wie so nur die kiste rot lakierst und den logo drauf klatscht, mal zur Inspiration, FERRARI CPU küler. Es ist ein Umgebauter Cooler Master RR-UV8-XBU1-GP V8-Cooler


----------



## h_tobi (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Das mit dem Netzteil ist echt übel, habe so was bisher noch nicht erlebt.
Ich würde das teil in die Tonne kloppen, wer weiß was noch passiert.


----------



## L.B. (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Der Kühler sieht echt gut aus. Aber das Gehäuse wird extra für meine Wasserkühlung optimiert werden, die ich auf gar keinen Fall hergeben würde.


----------



## Own3r (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Ja, der V8 wurde schön modifiziert


----------



## L.B. (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Update:

Ich habe jetzt angefangen die Lüfterblenden zu entgraten und Unebenheiten wegzufeilen. Das dauert ganz schön lange, sodass ich erst morgen fertig werde. Dann mache ich noch einmal Bilder.


----------



## Nekro (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*



Own3r schrieb:


> Ja, der V8 wurde schön modifiziert



schade das das ein 12 Zyl. ist


----------



## L.B. (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Hallo Leute,

heute habe ich die Blenden fertig enrgratet. Bilder habe ich keine hochgeladen, da man darauf keinen Unterschied zu vorher sehen kann.  Ich versichere euch aber, dass die Blenden nun wesentlich sauberer aussehen und keine scharfen Grate mehr haben. 
Ich hoffe, dass der Rahmen bald fertig wird, damit es endlich richtig losgehen kann.


----------



## Own3r (24. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*



L.B. schrieb:


> heute habe ich die Blenden fertig enrgratet.
> Ich versichere euch aber, dass die Blenden nun wesentlich sauberer aussehen und keine scharfen Grate mehr haben.


----------



## L.B. (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Ich habe die Bilder jetzt doch hochgeladen, ebenso wie ein Bild meiner Werkstatt und meines Computers vor der Wasserkühlung. 
Ich hoffe, dass bald die Bestellung ankommt, damit es endlich losgehen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Die Blenden sehen super aus, deine Bastelecke ist auch sehr schick da liegen ein paar schöne Werkzeuge rum.


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Ja, die Werkstatt ist schon ganz ordentlich. 

Die Blenden -  - müssen jetzt nur noch eingebaut werden...


----------



## L.B. (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Ich habe gerade an Aquatuning eine Sponsoring Anfrage geschickt und hoffe sehr, dass sie mich unterstützen. Dann wird es auch noch mehr zu sehen geben.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Dann viel Glück von meiner Seite, wird schon klappen.


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 15)*

Hehe, dann bin ich mal gespannt, was die dir antworten.


----------



## L.B. (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Ich warte immer noch und habe mir überlegt, was man noch alles machen könnte. Ich könnte zum Beispiel eine ATX Verlängerung und einige Kabel sleeven. Außerdem habe ich überlegt, was vom Asgard alles weg muss. Das macht dann mein Nachbar mit der CNC-Fräse. In Deckel und Boden werden große Löcher zur Belüftung gefräst, ebenso wie zusätzliche Löcher für das Kabelmanagment.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

sieht schonmal gut aus xD. Ich will auch nen Nachbar mit CNC Fräse xD


----------



## Own3r (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Das ist echt toll, dass der Nachbar an eine CNC-Fräse rankommt! 
Damit ist das Herausfräsen der Öffnungen des Gehäuses überhaupt kein Problem!


----------



## h_tobi (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> sieht schon mal gut aus xD. Ich will auch nen Nachbar mit CNC Fräse xD



Dito, aber ich nehme lieber gleich die Fräse.


----------



## L.B. (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Aquatuning hat leider noch immer nicht geantwortet und das Xigmatek Asgard ist immer noch nicht lieferbar.  
Es ist wirklich ganz praktisch, dass mein Nachbar die Metallarbeiten für mich übernehmen kann, da auch ein perfektes Ergebnis dabei herauskommt.


----------



## Own3r (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Naja so ist es nun mal mit dem Bestellen - kann mal etwas länger dauern...


----------



## L.B. (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Ich denke nicht, dass das mit dem Sponsoring noch etwas wird, denn Aquatuning hat nicht geantwortet. Wäre auch das erste Mal gewesen, dass ich bei so etwas Glück habe... 

Trotzdem werde ich hier schon was Schönes zusammenbasteln, freut euch schon mal.


----------



## habi12623 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

hab geduld junger padawan. die jungs bei aquatuning haben viel zu tun und antworten nicht gleich oder am naechsten tag. die antwort auf meine anfrage kam auch erst nach ca. 5 tagen, also noch besteht hoffnung


----------



## L.B. (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Aha, ich bin wohl wirklich ein wenig ungeduldig.


----------



## habi12623 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

in der zeit, wo du auf antwort wartest, kannst du ja noch eine bestellung bei aquatuning taetigen. so steigerst du sicher deine chancen auf ein sponsoring


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Das wäre ja schon soetwas wie Bestechung


----------



## ich656 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dito, aber ich nehme lieber gleich die Fräse.



Wenn´st nen Bediener brauchst kannst dich bei mir melden^^


----------



## L.B. (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Ich habe dort letztens erst für 100€ den Radiator und Zubehör gekauft. Ich denke, damit bin ich schon ein recht guter Kunde.  Vor allem war das sicher nicht meine letzte Bestellung bei Aquatuning.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Hmm dein Case ist immer noch nicht da ? hm schade... Meins ist da und wartet gemoddet zu werden. Aber wenn es kommt dann gehts hof ich mal richtig los mit den modding hofft nobody mal.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Das mit dem Sponsoring wird schon....

Das mit der Bestellung ist schon ärgerlich aber so ist es nunmal.


----------



## L.B. (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Das Gehäuse ist ab dem 04.06 lieferbar, weshalb es wahrscheinlich am 07.06 ankommen wird. Dann geht es natürlich los, wobei die Blecharbeiten ja mein Nachbar macht, sodass ich nur das Endergebnis präsentieren kann. Die Feinarbeiten werde dann natürlich ich übernehmen.  Ab dem Zeitpunkt werdet ihr "live" mit Bildern versorgt. Das gleiche gilt auch für den Rahmen, sowie die Edelstahlhülle.


----------



## Own3r (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Da bin ich mal gespannt!


----------



## h_tobi (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

Besser spät als nie, die Warterei kann aber ganz schön Nerven kosten.


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (S. 17)*

*Update:*

 Der Rahmen ist fertig!

Meine kühnsten Vorstellungen, was Qualität und Stabilität betrifft, wurden weit übertroffen. Die Genauigkeit beträgt +/- 0,5mm und ein Panzer kann locker darüber fahren, ohne, dass es zusammenbricht. 

Natürlich wurde noch nichts gereinigt oder poliert. Mein Nachbar hat mir auch gleich noch ein paar Edelstahlbohrer und einen Polieraufsatzt besorgt. 

Ich lasse mal Bilder sprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens*

Das Case sieht so schon genial aus, dann putz mal schön die Schweißnähte, freue mich auf mehr.


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens*

Ich putze den Rahmen am besten erst kurz vor dem Lackieren, oder? Meint ihr ich sollte den Rahmen vor dem Zusammenbau mit der Hülle lackieren oder das ganze fertige Gehäuse?

@h_tobi: Noch kann ich auf ein Skelett-Gehäuse umsteigen. Allerdings ist das nicht schlicht genug.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens*

Ich würde die Schweißnähte vorab reinigen. Um so einfacher geht es.
Das Lackieren bleibt dir überlassen, wobei ich die Einzelteile lackieren würde, aber erst, wenn alles fertig ist und alle Löcher usw. vorhanden sind.


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens*

Ich habe den Rahmen jetzt mit dem Schmirgel-Schwamm gereinigt und die Schlacke vom Schweißen entfernt. Jetzt sieht das Ganze gleich nochmal besser aus.


----------



## L.B. (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens*

Hier habe ich ein noch ein paar Bilder gemacht. Allerdings sieht man wegen der schlechten Lichtverhältnisse keinen zu großen Unterschied zu den vorherigen Bildern. Leider passt das Gehäuse nicht mehr in mein Fotostudio, allerdings ist es mit 35cmx55,14cmx52cm (bxhxl) noch recht handlich. Von der Masse geht es auch noch (ca.10kg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Lüftergitter werde ich warscheinlich nicht nutzen, sie sind optisch nicht 
allzu ansprechend.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Werkzeug ist echt super.  Bei OBI hätte es mich mehr gekostet als der ganze Rahmen. (OBI...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillex (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Interessantes Projekt und das Teil sieht echt massiv aus 

[x] Abo


----------



## h_tobi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

So sieht das Ganze doch schon viel freundlicher aus, nur weiter so.


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Hier sitzt die Pumpenhalterung Probe. Das Plexiglas wird später noch einseitig schwarz lackiert. Die Lochmaße muss ich noch ausmessen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich habe nachgemessen, ob das Asgard innen rein passt. Es passt, ich habe mich nicht verrechnet . So wird es später im Rahmen sitzen. Über die Befestigung muss ich mir noch Gedanken machen. Das Gehäuse soll nicht mit dem Rahmen verschraubt werden, sondern entkoppelt "aufgehängt" werden. Also am besten mit Gummipuffern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chillex (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Ein Gehäuse in einem Gehäuse, crank .


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*



> krank


Ich bezeichne es eher als Erleichterung. Anstatt die ganze Bohrungen und Halterungen, sowie den Mainboardträger zu bauen, verwende ich ein fertiges Gehäuse, das alle Bohrungen passend besitzt. 

Zum Lack: Ich werde doch den Kunstharzlack von OBI nehmen, da ich mit den kleinen Dosen von A.T.U. wahrscheinlich nicht auskommen werde.


----------



## rebiirth (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

hmm,
Besser wärs doch du würdes einfach ein MB Tray reinsetzten ?


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Das wäre natürlich auch eine Möglichkeit, allerdings bräuchte man dann den Mainboardträger, die Rückplatte (für die Steckkarten und das Netzteil) und Laufwerkschächte. Dann kann man auch gleich ein ganzes Gehäuse nehmen. Außerdem habe ich es jetzt schon bestellt.


----------



## rebiirth (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

achso, okay dann mach es so! 
oder du schlachtes des Case halt aus ist ja kein problem normal ?


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Der Rahmen ist echt toll geworden! Das sieht echt edel aus - weiter so!


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

@ Own3r: Danke 

@GodFatherDie: Warum sollte ich das Gehäuse denn ausschlachten, dadurch hätte ich ja nur mehr Arbeit und das Ergebnis würde nicht so sauber sein. 
Beim  Innengehäuse werden natürlich große Ausschnitte in Boden und Deckel gemacht (für den Luftstrom), auch der Mainboardträger wird bearbeitet.


----------



## eman84 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

hm sag mal hast du die 4kant geschenkt bekommen oder hat das einen Grund so massiv zubauen, am ende wird das ding >25kg wiegen und dann beweg den mal vom fleck xD

aber gut machte Schweißnähte zumindest das was man auf dem bild erkennt, schickst du es noch zum beizen/ passivieren oder lackierst du es dann so?


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Das Material ist wirklich fast geschenkt, da ich es ja zu Industriepreisen bekommen habe. Geschweißt habe ich nicht selber, das hat mein Nachbar gemacht. 
Es macht mir nichts, wenn das Gehäuse nachher 30kg wiegt, es steht ja auf Rollen. Der Rahmen wird später schwarz lackiert.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Nicht schlecht das Case. Vorallen während der nächsten Lan brauchst du es nicht bewachen zu lassen den das Klaut keiner weil zu schwer.


----------



## Own3r (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht das Case. Vorallen während der nächsten Lan brauchst du es nicht bewachen zu lassen den das Klaut keiner weil zu schwer.


Ja das ist ein Vorteil von so einem Case! Zudem kann dann auch ein Panzer drüberrollen.


----------



## L.B. (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Ich nehme doch meinen Rechner nicht mit auf eine LAN-Party. Da nehme ich den alten Rechner meines Vaters.


----------



## eman84 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

ich mach auch mal abo hier xD, was ich mich halt frage wie willst das andere case in dem VA Rahmen verbauen ?


----------



## Gnome (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Mensch, die Grundlage sieht ja verdammt geil aus! Sauber geschweißt, gefällt mir, absolut! Weiter so


----------



## ATi-Maniac93 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Man sieht das geil aus!
Massiv FTW

Aber ich finde das Asgard versaut dir den ganzen Panzer Look....
Kannst du nicht irgendwo ein Mainboard Tray herbekommen und ordentlich dort rein verarbeiten.....?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann könntest du hinten das Nt und deine Wakü unterbringen , und vorne sind nur schläuche und ein paar kabel zu sehen (mit Kabelmanagement versteht sich)


----------



## L.B. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

@ATi-Maniac93: Die Idee gefällt mir immer besser, allerdings wäre der Mehrauwandt enorm. Ich müsste die Teile alle einzeln befestigen, was vor allem bei den Laufwerkschächten ein Problem wäre. Kabelmanagment werde ich sowieso noch ergänzen und die Wasserkühlung kommt auch nach hinten.

Ihr müsst aber bedenken, dass man das Asgard nicht mehr als Asgard erkennen wird, wenn ich meinen Dremel darauf losgelassen habe. 

Eigentlich nutze ich davon auch nur den Mainboardträger, die Laufwerkschächte und die Rückblende, nur ist das ganze noch miteinander verbunden.

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal den Gewindeschneider ausprobiert, funktioniert super.


----------



## Own3r (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Jetzt muss man nur noch auf das Asgard warten...


----------



## L.B. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Ja, leider.... 
Ich habe gerade versucht in das  Gehäuse für den Lüfterverteiler ein Loch zu dremeln, was allerdings nicht geklappt hat. Ohne es zu merken, habe ich aufgrund der zu kleinen Schleifscheibe mit dem Bohrfutter das Gehäuse beschädigt. 
Deshalb wird der Verteiler jetzt anders realisiert. Er würde 6x 7V bieten, sowie einen regelbaren Ausgang für die Radiatorlüfter (der Teil ist schon fertig). Ich weiß nicht, ob die 6x7V gut sind, wäre es nicht besser, wenn man die Ausgänge zwischen 5, 7 und 12V zu hin und her schalten könnte? Was sagt ihr dazu? Manche Lüfter z.B. Silentwings laufen doch unter 12V relativ leise, andere aber sind höllisch laut.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Ich finde, das 7V ein guter Kompromiss ist, einige Lüfter sollen ja bei 5V mit dem Anlauf Probleme haben.


----------



## L.B. (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Die Radiatorlüfter laufen nicht bei 5V an, sie brauchen mindestens 6,9V. Ich werde mal sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## L.B. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Vielen Dank an h_tobi zur Bereitstellung der Maße für die Pumpenhalterung 
 Ich werde die Löcher höchstwahrscheinlich heute abend bohren und Gewinde schneiden.


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

Das ist besser als nachher, damit die Bohrungen genauer werden. So kann man das Gehäuse/Pumpe immer weiter aufrüsten


----------



## L.B. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Fertigstellung des Rahmens (noch mehr Bilder)*

*Update:*

So, da bin ich wieder, die Pumpenhalterung wurde gerade nach einigen Komplikationen fertiggestellt. Die Plexiglasvariante war mir zu wenig solide, weshalb ich zu 3mm Aluminiumblech gegriffen habe, was noch hier herumflog. Es soll später ja nicht ins Schwingen kommen. Ich habe alles ausgeschnitten, was wunderbar funktioniert hat, die Löcher gebohrt und nachher bemerkt, dass ein Loch falsch gesetzt war. (irgendeine Markierung übersehen) . Doch wenige Sekunden später fiel mir ein, dass ich das falsche Loch (das richtige hatte ich inzwischen gebohrt) ja für die andere Pumpe nehmen kann. Gesagt, getan (s.Bilder). Wer hätte allerdings gedacht, dass Thermaltake die Maße bei Aquacomputer abgekupfert hat?  Deshalb ist es nun möglich beide Pumpen (Thermaltake und Aquastream) in zwei Positionen zu montieren. 


Niemals beim Gewindeschneiden das Öl (hier Kettenöl) vergessen!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man den Fehler sehr deutlich.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist wieder alles gerettet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DAEF13 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Wow, das ist ja echt saubere Arbeit! 
Die Pumpenhalterung hast auch gut gerettet

Ich würde allerdings an deiner Stelle auch nochmal die Idee mit den Einzelteilen in Erwägung ziehen:

Den Mainboardtray, und den Rahmen für die Slotblende sowie die I/O Blende kann man aus einem alten Gehäuse dremeln/bohren, und ie Luafwerksschächte bestehen im Prinzip auch nur aus zwei Blechen, und ein paar (vielen) Löchern... Die Abdeckungen kann man auch irgendwo rausreißen, oder selber machen...

Aber er ist dir überlassen, und das Case wird so oder so sicher super 

Achja *[x]ABO*


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Da hat man aber noch mal Glück gehabt und die Platte noch gerettet!

So langsam kommt das Projekt richtig in Schwung


----------



## L.B. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Ich habe jetzt auch noch die Maße für die Laing DDC gefunden, sodass morgen noch einige Löcher hinzugefügt werden.

Wie ich die "Innereien" realisieren werde, weiß ich noch nicht. Ich werde erst einmal abwarten, bis das Gehäuse da ist. Das Problem wäre die Befestigung der Einzelteile. Ich möchte nämlich nicht so viele Löcher in den Rahmen bohren, da man sich am Edelstahl die Zähne bzw. den Bohrer ausbeißt.


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Jaja so ist das mit Edelstahl, da muss man eben hart dran rumbohren/arbeiten


----------



## EinarN (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

An deiner stelle wurde ich auf ein Mainboard Tray Verzichten. Das blöde blech ist nur sinloses gewicht. Da wurde ich an deiner stelle lieber alu winkel 10 x 10 x 2 mm nehmen, ein Rahmen daraus machen in MB Tray form, die notwendigen löcher mit gewinde bohren für den Messing abstandschrauben auf was das MB fixiert wird und ist gut.

Dabei sparst du einiges am gewicht, hast eine besere külung auf der rückseite des MB's weil es frei ist, ein wesentlich leichteren zugang auf der rückseite wen es heist CPU Backplatte aus zu tauschen oder abbauen bei erneuern der WLP usw.

Bei ein MB Tray must du in 90% der Fälle bei jede arbeit das MB ausbauen wegen mangel an zugang auf der rückseite was verbunden ist mit sinlose arbeit und jede menge zeitverlust.

Was der ASGARD Betrifft, wen du mir früher gesagt hättest das du ein gehäuse zum zerlegen benötigst, hätte ich dir mein Midgard gegeben.

Der wird zuerst stilgelegt u. später verkazft da die hardware was z.Z. da verbaut ist kommt wo anders hinein, in mein nächstes proekt und der case ist nicht mehr notwendig. Der midgard hat kaum 6 Monate, ist quasi wi neu, jedoch gedämmt.


----------



## L.B. (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Einen Mainboardträger hätte ich schon ganz gerne, da das MB schon überall und nicht nur am Rand fetgeschraubt werden soll. Das Asgard hat allerdings schon eine Aussparung unter dem Sockel. Die paar Gramm mehr sind uninteressant, da das Gehäuse am Ende so oder so 50kg wiegt. 

Ich habe jetzt die Löcher für die Laning DDC angekörnt und werde sie morgen bohren.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Die Pumpenplatte gefällt mir richtig gut, die hast du sehr sauber hin bekommen. 
Denk nur dran, das du den direkten Kontakt von V2A und Alu vermeidest, auf lange Sicht kann es zu 
Problemen kommen. Ich würde dir deshalb auch normale verzinkte Schrauben empfehlen.


----------



## L.B. (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Ich habe die Pumpenplatte verworfen (nicht weggeworfen ) und werde eine Platte aus Edelstahlblech einbauen, die einen zweiten Boden bildet, auf dem das Innengehäuse, sowie die Pumpe befestigt wird. Das ist einfach ordentlicher und einfacher. 
Auf diese Weise könnte ich natürlich auch die Rückwand und den Mainboardträger bauen. Mal sehen. Ende dieser Woche sollte eigentlich das Asgard kommen, sowie das Acrylglas für das Sichtfenster. 

@h_tobi: Meinst du das Aluminium könnte oxidieren, da es eine höhere Affinität [] zu Sauerstoff hat? Müsste man das Aluminium elektrisch Isolieren, um Probleme zu verhindern? Können die normalen Schrauben auch Probleme verursachen?


----------



## Own3r (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Du müsstest die Pumpe in Kunststoff eingießen, um zu verhindern, dass sie:

1. In Schwingungen gerät
2. Und so isoliert ist


----------



## L.B. (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Die Platte wird ja aus Edelstahl gefertigt, sodass es kein Problem geben sollte.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Wenn du Alu und V2A, also 2 Edelmetalle zusammenbringst, entsteht eine Art Elektrokorrosion, 
wobei sich das unedlere Metall im Laufe der Zeit zersetzt.
Verzinkte Schrauben sind wieder kein so großes Problem. Wenn du die Platte aus Edelstahl machst, 
hat sich das Problem sowieso erledigt.


----------



## eman84 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

kannst auch das Alu eloxieren dann bekommst keine Probleme mit Korrosion, und mit verzinken schrauben muss man wohlaufpassen, da auf den Kontakt stellen das V2A anfangt Lochfras zubilden ebenfalls durch Interkristallienerkorrosion


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Das heißt ich sollte, auch wenn ich nur Edelstahl mit Edelstahl verbinde, auf eloxierte Schrauben zurückgreifen? Würden normale Schrauben oxidieren?


----------



## h_tobi (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Der Idealfall wären Edelstahlschrauben, ist aber eine teure Angelegenheit.


----------



## eman84 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Eloxieren kann man nur Alu xD ist eine Beschichtung http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eloxal-Verfahren; hab mein Gehäuse selber Eloxiert, aber sollte Materialmix vermeiden, d.h. Alu auf Alu; VA auf VA; Schwarz auf Schwarz; andernfalls solltest du eine Trennschicht dazwischen bringen, und V2A Schrauben in der Größen Ordnung sind auch nicht viel teurer als aus ST


----------



## Own3r (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Ich würde alles in einem Material bauen, um solche Fehler/Risiken vorzubeugen.


----------



## affli (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

hi,

die letzten seiten sind sehr interessant. 
erst mal, dein rahmen ist echt gut gelungen, 
auch dein nachbar hat so wie ich das sehe sehr saubere arbeit geleistet.

natürlich nett den ganzen rahmen in edelstahl zu haben,
vorallem wenn es dann sichtbar bleibt und nur mit plexi verkleidet wird. 
oder verstehe ich da etwas falsch und das ganze wird lackiert oder verdeckt? 

die idee mit dem gehäuse innen drin finde ich nach längerem nachdenken echt gut. hab ich soweit noch nie gesehen. 
warum nicht, mal was anderes. wen das ding eh nur zuhause rum steht darfs ja auch die 30 kilo marke knacken. 

zum tema elektrochemische spannungsreihe: 
der rechner ist kaum äusseren einflüssen ausgesetzt daher ist der angriff des edelmetalles zu gering. 
ich finde du darfst gut "normale" günstige schrauben verwenden. gut, wen das ding 20 jahre halten soll dann ist es natürlich was anderes..

viel spass weiterhin


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Der Rahmen wird später lackiert und mit einer Edelstahlhülle versehen, die ebenfalls lackiert wird. Edlestahl habe ich nur genommen, da er schön stabil ist und ich relativ günstig daran kommen kann.  

Normalerweise müssten doch die Schrauben oxidieren, wenn ich Stahlschrauben und Edelstahl kombiniere, da der Stahl unedler als der Edelstahl ist. Edelstahlschrauben sind wirklich nicht gerade billig. 

Ich habe noch einmal nachgedacht und finde die Idee, das Innengehäuse wegzulassen gar nicht so schlecht. Da ich nur die Maße ausrechnen muss und mein Nachbar die Platten (Mainboardträger, Deckel, Boden, etc.) mit der CNC ausfräst, ist es auch nicht viel mehr Aufwand. Ich bräuchte nur eine Rüchwand, sowie Laufwerksschächte. Das Asgard will ich dafür aber nicht nutzen, es ist zu schade. 

Hat jemand eine Idee, woher ich eine Rückwand und Laufwerksschächte bekommen könnte?


----------



## PatrickB (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Ein Edelstahl Rahmen, das ist ja mal Heavy, ich bin schon gespannt wie schwer das Case am ende sein wird.
Da brauchst du eine Sackkarre dafür


----------



## L.B. (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Den Rahmen kann man locker anheben. Ich denke am Ende ereicht das Gehäuse 30-40kg. 

Edit: Ich plane gerade die Lüftersteuerung, die ich demnächst bauen werde. Ich werde vielleicht mit Microcontrollern arbeiten, sodass auch eine Temperaturerfassung dazu kommt.


----------



## L.B. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Update:

Ab heute wird dieser Arbeitsspeicher meine 8GB Pseudo DDR3-1333 Cl9 ersetzen.  Das Problem war, das der RAM nur mit 1066MHz lief, was bei dem Preis, den ich dafür gezahlt habe, ziemlich schwach ist. Nun habe ich diesen Dominator 4GB 1600 Cl8 gekauft. Leider sind die Bilder nichts geworden. 
Zwar musste ich die Werte manuell einstellen, da sie vom Mainboard auf 1333MHz eingestellt wurden, jetzt läuft es aber stabil.  Im späteren Gehäuse gibt der Speicher sicher optisch einiges her.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist eine Schande, bitte keine Kommentare.  Zu meiner Verteidigung sage ich aber, dass es unter meinem Schreibtisch sehr dunkel ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesen Einstellungen rennt der Speicher im Moment.  Man merkt zwar keinen Unterschied zum alten Speicher, es ist aber einfach schön, wenn in CPU-Z 800MHz anstatt 533MHz steht. Ein Spiel habe ich noch nicht getestet, werde es aber gleich vielleicht mal machen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Schöner RAM! Hoffentlich wird er keine Probleme machen.


----------



## L.B. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Wie gesagt, er läuft in Prime95 absolut stabil.


----------



## Own3r (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Ja dann ist ja gut! 

Viel Spaß mit dem RAM!


----------



## L.B. (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Werde ich haben!


----------



## h_tobi (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Pumpenhalterung fertig!*

Hehe, das glaube ich, schöner Ram, dann viel Spaß beim Gamen.


----------



## DAEF13 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neuer RAM*

Hast du dich jetzt eigentlich darauf festgelegt, dass das Xigmatek Case ind den Rahmen kommt, oder machst du jetzt Einzelteile?
Wieviel wiegt der Rahmen eigentlich jetzt ohne die Hardware?


----------



## L.B. (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neuer RAM*

Ich werde vermutlich das Asgard zerlegen, und davon Rückwand, sowie Laufwerksschächte nutzen. 
Der Rahmen wiegt ca. 10kg.


----------



## L.B. (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neuer RAM*

Entschuldigt, dass es hier noch nicht weiter geht, aber ich bin derzeit damit beschäftigt, die Hülle zu berechnen. Wenn es fertig ist, dürft ihr ein Bild einer 6- bis 7-seitigen Planzeichnung auf Millimeterpapier bestaunen . 
Zudem bin ich gerade mit der Entwicklung der Lüftersteuerung beschäftigt. Ein Microcontroller betreibt über ein PWM-Signal die Lüfter (natürlich mit einer Treiberstufe), ein Display soll auch noch eingebunden werden. Gesteuert wird der Microcontroller über eine analoge Spannung, entweder von einem Potentiometer oder einem Heiß bzw. Kaltleiter. Diese Spannung wird mit dem internen AD-Wandler umgesetzt und steuert den Timer, der das PWM-Signal ausgibt. Problematisch ist nur die Tatsache, dass ich erst noch lernen muss, den ADC bzw. Timer anzusprechen.  Mit dem Display komme ich schon ganz gut klar.


----------



## eman84 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

hm du hast doch das case mit sketch up o.ä.ß ,,designt"; wieso passt nicht das an die vorhanden maße an und machst dann ne cad zeichung drauß?, sparst dir jede menge zeit, per hand zu zeichnen. hm erinnert mich an mein erstes semester da musst ich auch noch per Hand Zeichnen


----------



## Own3r (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Das ist echt aufwendig auf Papier 

Aber wenns am Ende gut ist, hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt, insbesondere die Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Dann gutes Gelingen beim Planen, ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder.
Zeichnungen mit Hand sind auch was Feines, wobei mich Zeichenprogramme mittlerweile auch 
überzeugen konnten.


----------



## eman84 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

naja kommt halt drauf an, klar kann man alles per hand " skizze" machen, aber fehler erkennt man halt schneller per programm xD und man kann fehler in der fertigung/modden evtl schon beim zeichnen vorhersehen und vermeiden


----------



## L.B. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Ich bin mit der Lüftersteuerung schon ein bisschen weiter gekommen. Die Ansteurung über PWM, sowie den AD-Wandler habe ich programmiert. Allerdings habe ich es noch nicht geschafft, beides zu koppeln.

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal bei Caseking vorbeigeguckt und habe gesehen, dass das Gehäuse immer noch nicht lieferbar ist.


----------



## Own3r (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Oh man, warum kriegt Caseking es nicht hin...

Aber wenn du mit der Lüftersteuerung schon weitergekommen bist ist ja alles  !


----------



## eman84 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

lass mal ich warte schon seit 8wochen auf die Xigmatek Blackline 120mm xD waren in meinem Packet von 800€ bei, den rest hab ich mir liefernlassen und die senden sie mir immerhin kostenlos nach


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du das Case möglichst schnell bekommst,
und natürlich die Schaltung zum Laufen bekommst.


----------



## L.B. (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Ich habe jetzt ein ganz anderes Problem. Mein Rechner ist schon wieder eingefroren, der Austausch des Arbeitsspeichers hat also nichts gebracht. Ich habe dazu einen Thread aufgemacht.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...sprobleme/104261-schwerer-hardwarefehler.html


----------



## Own3r (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*



Was ist nun los??? Oh Gott, ich glaub es nicht...


----------



## h_tobi (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Das klingt ja gar ned gut, leider kann ich dir keine Tipps geben.


----------



## L.B. (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Es gibt einige gute Neuigkeiten. Erstens läuft der Rechner wieder, die Command Rate des Speichers war falsch eingestellt  und zweitens hat Caseking das Paket verschickt. Aber eines muss man sagen, langsam sind die wirklich nicht, denn die Lüfter waren erst heute verfügbar und der Kram ist schon im Paketzentrum. Es gibt also morgen wieder ein paar schöne Bilder.


----------



## Own3r (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

 ich freue mich schon!!


----------



## h_tobi (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Super freut mich für dich, hoffentlich sind sie dann morgen auch da.


----------



## Folterknecht (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Hi!

Bin erst jetzt auf den Thread aufmerksam geworden und dachte am Anfang, daß ich mit meinen Vorschlägen/Gedanken komplett zu spät komme, aber anscheinend hat Caseking sich ja etwas Zeit gelassen. Zum einen wäre da die Farbgestaltung. An nem Ferrari gibt es ja bekanntlich nur 3 Farben: rrrrrrroooooottttt, gelb und schwarz. Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit heraus genommen, zwei Deiner Skitzen schnell zu verändern (siehe Anhang).

Beim Innenraum würde das Gelb in der Rückwand prinzipell nen guten Kontrast zum Schwarzen geben. Eventuell auch noch kleinere Details gelb zu gestalten (Innenraum), würde auch was bringen. Allerdings gibt das dann vielleicht Konflikte mit ner BLAUEN Beleuchtung, also vielleicht ne andere Beleuchtungsfarbe? 

Ansonsten hinten (außen) das Gelb ... wüßte nichts was dagegen sprechen würde, außer eventuell vom Aufwand.

Ansonsten ein wirklich tolles Projekt und saubere Arbeit. Auch Dein Nachbar  ist der außer mit Werkzeug, Material und Arbeitsleistung auch so freigibig in Bezug auf eventuell vorhandene Töchter ?


Gruß

Folterknecht


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

*Update:*

Heute sind endlich die bestellten Sachen von Caseking eingetroffen.  Auch die Lochgitterblenden sind fertig, sodass eigentlich nur noch die Hülle des Gehäuses aussteht. Bei Caseking steht, dass zwei Lüfter enthalten seien, allerdings sind damit nur die optionalen Lüfter gemeint, nicht der schon verbaute.  Das heißt ich habe jetzt drei Lüfter.
Ich bin nur unschlüssig, ob ich jetzt das ganze Gehäuse nutze oder nur Teile. Ich würde am liebsten nur die Rückwand, sowie die Laufwerkskäfige übernehmen. Das Asgard ist mir aber zu schade (und zu teuer) zum Zersägen und auch der Laufwerkskäfig ist ungeeignet zum Ausbauen, da er zur Hälfte aus der Rückwand besteht. 
@Folterknecht: Gelb passt eigentlich überhaupt nicht in das Farbkonzept, auch wenn es für Ferrari typisch ist. Ich würde eigentlich auch nicht so gerne die blauen LEDs von meinem Motherboard ablöten.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Sieht echt super aus!


----------



## Gnome (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Und auf gehts - Asgard zersägen. Das Müllcase eignet sich super . Und teuer ist das nicht mit 30 Euro^^. Immerhin sparst du dann 10 Euro Farbe bei den Teilen - die brauchste nicht mehr lackieren, wenn du sauber arbeitest


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Was die Farbe GELB Betrifft, da muss ich ein wenig wiedersprechen. Wer die Ferrari Geschihte in Wikipedia Gelesen hat, ausser Sonderwünsche auf Lakierungebene des kunden, das einzige was bei Ferrari Gelb ist, Ist der logo.

Diese Lakierte teilen in Gelb, finde Ich etwas entfernt vom Ferrari und auch etwas zu..... kitschig. Da währe etwas chrom u. Karbonimitat Folie eher Angebrachter.


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

hehe freut mich, heut is auch endlich mein thorshammer angekommen nach 8Wochen warten <.<


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

@EinarN: Carbonfolie kommt sowieso auf die Außenhülle.


Das Lochblech habe ich jetzt auch noch bearbeitet. Es mussten nämlich noch Löcher für die Schrauben gebohrt werden. Sie sind auch aus Edelstahl und ich muss sagen, das ist echt ein Teufelszeug. Ich hatte enorme Schwierigkeiten mit dem Edelstahlbohrer die Löcher zu bohren.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lüftersteuerung*

Das wirst du schaffen, wenn auch mit Mühe!

So ist es halt mit dem robusten Zeugs !


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Es gibt noch eine kleine Änderung bezüglich des Seitenfensters. "Cockpit-Optik"


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Wie währe es das (die) edelstahl lochblech(e) auf hochglanz zu polieren? 
Wurde Aussehen wie Verchromt und wesentlich edler.


----------



## L.B. (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Also ich finde die schwarz-rot Optik am besten. Ich werde aber sehen, was sich machen lässt.


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Ja. Das ist Richtig. Ich finde es auch so grund warum ich auch nur mit Schwarz / Rot beim Enzo Arbeite.

Einige Verssionen haben Alus bzw. Eloxierte Felgen. 
Nun bleibt zu Überlegen ob du das Edelstahl Schwarz Lakierst, ODER Schwarz Eloxierst mit den Tippischen Metalglanz wie die Felge im Ersten posting bild oder ob du diese Auf Hochglanz Bringst. 
Währen 3 Alternativen zur Wahl, Alle Drei passend zu sämtliche Ferrari Modelle.

PS:

Haste Roten Ferrari Lack?

Wen Nicht, dann nimm HUMBROL RED 19 aus den Modelbau Bereich oder Holändisches Autolack der F.a. MOTIP Farbcode: 41640 aus den KFZ Zubehör Bereich. 
Beide Farben sind Acryl Glänzend .
Für Schwarz hab ich auch HUMBROL BLACK GLOSS 21 Genommen (auch Acryl)

Beide sind das Tippische FERRARI ROT (hab Selber Benüzt) :


----------



## eman84 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

öhhmm wenn dann nur lackieren, eloxieren kann man nur Alu


----------



## EinarN (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Man kann auch edelstahl behandeln das er eine schwarztönung Bekommt aber ich weis nicht auf deutsch wie man es nennt. 
Ist etwas wie Galwanisieren oder so.


----------



## eman84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

das ist brünieren, aber das kann man mit jedem Metall


----------



## L.B. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Ich denke lackieren ist die einfachste Variante, wobei ich Hochglanzschwarz am besten finde. Die Blenden sind jetzt endgültig bearbeitet und es steht nun fest, dass ich das Asgard zerlege. 

@EinarN: Wie teuer ist denn der Lack? Enthalten die Dosen 400ml? Welche Grundierung und welchen Klarllack nehme ich am besten?

Edit: Ich habe gerade mal die Blenden mit der Plexiblende, dem Staubfilter und den Moosgummidämpfern zusammengebaut. Das reißt den perfektesten Perfektionisten vom Hocker.  Jetzt werde ich mich mal um die Frontanschlüsse kümmern.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Mach mal Bilder davon


----------



## L.B. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*

Hier sind Bilder.

Das ist das Gehäuse ohne Frontblende mit dem Lüfter, der nirgendwo erwähnt wurde.  Material der Blende: Plastik und Blech 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Kabel für die Schalter und LEDs musste verlängert werden. Dazu habe ich ein 10-poliges Flachbandkabel genutzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das ist das Endergbnis, lässt sich sehen, oder?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Sehr gut! Perfektes Verlängerungskabel!


----------



## L.B. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Das ist natürlich nur die eine Hälfte, die Schalter und LEDs werden später angeschlossen.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Das ist klar... wie laut ist denn der Xigmatek-Lüfter der vorm Gehäuse ist?


----------



## L.B. (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Der vordere Lüfter ist bei anliegender Nennspannung etwas lauter als die Blackline Lüfter, unter 7V ist er jedoch für meine Verhältnisse relativ leise, wobei ich gegen hohe Lautstärke bezüglich des Computers unempfindlich bin. Meint ihr ein Silent-Freak würde 14 Gehäuselüfter zzgl. Netzteil und Grafikkartenlüfter einbauen?


----------



## Own3r (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*



L.B. schrieb:


> Meint ihr ein Silent-Freak würde 14 Gehäuselüfter zzgl. Netzteil und Grafikkartenlüfter einbauen?





Das sicher nicht...dafür hat er aber nicht eine so hohe Kühlleistung


----------



## h_tobi (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Klotzen statt kleckern ist die Devise....


----------



## eman84 (10. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Silent ist nur ne Frage der Persönlichen Taubheit , hab auch 5x120+2x140 auf fast 100% laufen und würde meinen als relativ leise bezeichnen


----------



## L.B. (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Die Ausführung der Lüftersteurung steht noch nicht fest. Beim Überschlagen komme ich auf 60 Watt (absolutes Maximum) Leistungsaufnahme aller Lüfter, es werden aber eher 40-50 W.


----------



## Own3r (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Das wird bestimmt ein heißes Ding ()


----------



## L.B. (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder*

Heute ich den Lack besorgt und die Edelstahlblenden grundiert. Mattschwarzer Lack wird morgen aufgetragen. Ich habe Auto K Lack von A.T.U. genommen, weil er sehr günstig war. Die Grundierung hat 3€ gekostet und der Lack 8€, beides in 500ml Sprühdosen. 
Morgen, wenn alles fertig ist, gibt es Bilder. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Lackierung perfekt geworden.  Zuerst habe ich zwar mit zu kleinem Abstand gesprüht, nacher hat aber alles funktioniert.


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen*

Dann bin ich mal aufs Ergebnis gespannt!


----------



## L.B. (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen*

Nachdem ich die Bilder mit Gimp ein wenig bearbeitet habe, entschied ich mich sie doch heute schon hochzuladen. 

Man beachte die perfekte Oberflächenkörnung des Lacks (Sprühabstand 35,27cm )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sind alle Blenden zu sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier zu sehen ist der experimentelle Aufbau der Lüftersteurung mit derzeit einem Kanal. Problematisch ist die Praxiasstauglichkeit (beachtet alleine die Größe des Glättungskondensators parallel zum Lüfter).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (12. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Super! Noch ein wenig warten, dann kann der Lack drauf!


----------



## eman84 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

hoffe mit die 35,27cm sind per abstandhalter gemacht worden  das auch alles gleich mäßig aussieht 

Quatscht sieht top aus wie vom Fachmann


----------



## EinarN (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Teile angekommen*



L.B. schrieb:


> @EinarN: Wie teuer ist denn der Lack? Enthalten die Dosen 400ml?


Der HUMBROL ist 150 ml dose und kostet 5,80 EURO je dose. Der MOTIP ist 400 ml dose und kostet etwa um die 8 EURO.

Beide sind GLOSSY - GLÄNZEND. Klarlack brauchste hier nicht bzw. ist nicht umbedingt notwendig.

Was mich betrifft, ich habe Plastik damit lakiert und überhaupt keine Grundirung mehr genommen.


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Die Blenden sehen schon super aus, freue mich auf die fertigen Teile, 
wobei mir der Sprühabstand anhand der Bilder eher nach 35,88 cm aussieht.


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Ich habe jetzt die erste Schicht Lack aufgetragen. In einer halben Stunde kommt die zweite, sodass es dann auch Bilder geben wird.


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder. Ich bin mit der Lackierung sehr zufrieden, diesmal habe ich es auch ganz alleine gemacht. Gestern hat mir mein Vater noch ein wenig Hilfestellung gegeben. Die Fäden kommen übrigens vom Reinigungstuch und werden nachher entfernt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Gerade habe ich noch eine Schicht Lack aufgetragen, da einige Stellen ein wenig dünn waren.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Top !

Das war jetzt schon eine Übung für das spätere Lackieren.


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (neue Bilder)*

Noch mehr Bilder! 


So sah es vorher aus. Die Blenden zum Herausbrechen sind wirklich unelegant, glücklicherweise hat Xigmatek schwarze Blenden dazugelegt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das Aufbohren der Nieten ging erstaunlich gut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das vorläufige Ergebnis. Die Blende ist gelöst und der Finger gebohrt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wozu sich das Gartendekor doch eignet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fertig grundiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hier noch einmal die Blende in ihrer ganzen Pracht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Autsch, das mit dem Finger ist übel...

Der Rest ist aber gut geworden!


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Für heute habe ich erst einmal genug gearbeitet. Schließlich muss ich gleich noch Fußball gucken. 

@ Own3r: Du hast den 300. Beitrag geschrieben.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

 300. Beitrag


----------



## eman84 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

schönen garten hast du da im Garten ein zerteiltes Gehäuse 

sieht gut aus


----------



## h_tobi (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Autsch, ich hoffe dem Finger geht es nicht zu schlecht. Deine Lackierarbeiten können sich wirklich sehen lassen, nur weiter so.


----------



## --> N1KK3l <-- (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

echt sauber lackiert, schaut gut aus


----------



## L.B. (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Derzeit habe ich einige Probleme bezüglich der Planung. Die Rückwand kann schlecht befestigt werden, da nur auf einer Seite ein Flansch vorhanden ist. Im Motherboardträger des Asgard befinden sich kleine Ausschnitte zur Befestigung der PCI Blenden (Steckkarten). Problematisch ist, dass ich diese nicht in den neuen Träger einbauen kann, da dort hinter dem Träger der Rahmen ist, der somit im stört.

Eine Blende habe ich noch einmal abgeschliffen, da der Lack einige Nasen gebildet hat.


----------



## Own3r (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Das hört sich nicht gut an. Kann man denn nicht das Mainboardtray des Asgard weiterverwenden und die Rückblende (PCI-Slots) damit verbinden?


----------



## L.B. (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Vom Asgard ist nicht viel übrig geblieben, ich habe es eben zerlegt. Wie die Teile später eingebaut werden, muss ich noch sehen. 
Ich bin allerdings schwer enttäuscht von der Qualität solcher Fertiggehäuse. die Bleche sind so dünn, dass sie sich total verziehen, sobald man sie herausgelöst hat.  Man bedenke, dass das Asgard nur unwesentlich weniger als der Rahmen aus Edelstahl gekostet hat. (Es wird wirklich überall gespart )

Mit der Lüftersteurung experimentiere ich immer noch. Ich bin noch unsicher, ob ich es über PWM mache oder mit analoger Spannungveränderung. PWM hätte den Vorteil, dass im Schalttransistor weniger Verlustleistung entsteht, würde allerdings den Lüftern schaden, da sie in Schwingung geraten und anfangen zu vibrieren. Ein hochkapazitiver Kondensator würde Abhilfe schaffen, allerdings ist dieser sehr groß.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Ich würde eine analoge Spannungsveränderung bevorzugen, schon mit Poti/Stecker an denen 7V/12V anliegen.

Tja das mit dem Gehäuse ist schonmal gut, das du es zerlegt hast, denn in dem Edelstahlgehäuse ist es stabieler als ohne .


----------



## L.B. (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Leider ist der Rechner gerade schon wieder abgestürtzt.  Ich werde wohl mein Motherboard umtauschen müssen.


----------



## Own3r (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Das ist aber echt zum 

Das kann ja bald nicht mehr sein, immer nur Ärger mit dem Teil


----------



## h_tobi (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Mensch, du hast aber auch ein Pech, ich hoffe, das der Fehler nach dem MB Tausch dann endlich weg ist.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung begonnen (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Trotz widriger Umstände habe ich noch ein bisschen weitergearbeitet. Dies allerdings nur in der Planung (sieben Seiten Millimeterpapier ). Damit ihr trotzdem noch etwas zum Anschauen habt, habe ich noch einmal Bilder von der fertigen Rückblende gemacht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier sieht man die Körnung des Lackes, die etwas feiner als die der standardmäßigen Pulverbeschichtung des Gehäuses ist. Mir gefällt es so besser. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## F!ghter (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung (neue Bilder)*

Einfach nur geil die idee und die umsetzung...


----------



## Own3r (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung (neue Bilder)*

Toll! Und gut, dass Aquatuning dein Project unterstützt!


----------



## L.B. (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Lackierung (neue Bilder)*

Derzeit befinde ich mich in Verhandlungen bezüglich des Sponsorings. Nebenbei zeichne ich weiter am Plan für die Außenhülle, der teilweise schon fertig ist.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Wie ihr am Startpost sehen könnt, wird mein Projekt jetzt von Aqautuning unterstützt.  Den Warenkorb lade ich später hoch.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Das finde ich echt super von Aquatuning, dass sie dich unterstützen!


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Ich finde es auch sehr großzügig. Jetzt wird mein Projekt noch ein wenig edler. 

Diese Teile werden gesponsert, wobei ich auf den CPU Kühler 15% Rabatt bekommen habe. 

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Gratulation mein Bester,  einen schönen Kühler hast du dir ausgesucht.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Ich freue mich schon darauf endlich einen optisch und Leistungsmäßig perfekten Kühler betreiben zu dürfen.  Der Thermaltake Kühler ist wirklich nicht das Wahre. Ich habe jetzt den Kühler mit POM Deckel genommen, da er 20€ günstiger als der in der Nickel Ausführung ist. Ich denke, dass ist der Kühlleistung nicht allzu abtragend.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Man kann es auch übertreiben .... der Kühler ist schon gut!


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Ich habe mal eine Frage bezüglich des Kühlers. Wird er beim Sockel AM3  in der Standard-Backplate verschraubt?


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Ist mir auch gerade mal eingefallen, das mit der Backplate. Du hast doch jetzt eine drauf, wobei die Bohrungen ja nicht unbefingt identisch mit dem des Kühlers sein müssen. 

Es gibt bei Aquatuning eine Universal-Backplate mit verschiedenen Bohrungen für alle gänigen Sockel.


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Hat sich erledigt. Ich habe herausgefunden, dass eine zusätzliche Backplate nur beim Intel Sockel nötig ist. Der Heatkiller für AMD wird in der Standard-Rückplatte verschraubt.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Ok, dann ist gut!


----------



## L.B. (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Sponsoring*

Es gibt wieder mal ein paar Bilder. 

Das sind noch einmal die Blenden, die mir immer besser gefallen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man das Plexiglas (nicht ), wobei noch die Schutzfolie drauf ist.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieser Hülle befinden sich die fertigen Zeichnungen meiner nun 
10-seitigen Planzeichnungsarmada. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

Blenden: schön! 
Plexi: Gut! (sieht man jetzt nicht so viel)
Lackiertes Lochgitter: Schön aufgetragender Lack, top 
Zeichnung: WTF!?  Echt hammer viel!


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

Na, bei so einer Vorplanung kann ja eigentlich nichts mehr schief gehen. 
Die Lackierung der Gitter hast du sehr gut hin bekommen, nur weiter so.


----------



## L.B. (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

Danke schön. Bald sollten die Teile von Aquatunig eintreffen. 

Edit (19.06): Die Teile wurden gestern verschickt, sodass sie wohl bald ankommen werden. 

Für den Festplattenkäfig habe ich mir auch noch etwas ausgedacht. Er wird aus demselben Acrylglas wie das Seitenfenster hergestellt.


----------



## L.B. (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

Ich überlege gerade, wie der neue Festplattenhalter aussehen soll. Er soll praktisch und stabil sein, sowie eine Montagemöglichkeit für einen 120mm Lüfter bieten. 
In das Heck kommt außerdem ein 140mm Lüfter anstatt des geplanten 120mm.


----------



## Alex Vanderbilt (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

Seht schick!  Kommen da unter die Frontblende auch noch Ferrari-typische Lüftungseinlässe (Auch, wenn es nur zur Schau wäre)?

AV


----------



## L.B. (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--neue Bilder (17.06)*

In die Frontblende selbst kommen keine Lüftungsschlitze. Lediglich seitlich im vorderen Bereich befinden sich länglich Lüftungsschlitze. 

Heute habe ich mit Hilfe von Own3r am Festplattenkäfig gearbeitet, es ist auch schon etwas ganz Ansehnliches dabei herumgekommen. Allerdings wird er wohl frühestens übermorgen fertig werden. Der Käfig wird mit einem ganz besonderen Feature ausgestattet. Lasst euch überraschen.  Bilder gibt es, wenn der Käfig fertig ist.

Edit: Heute habe ich die Ausschnitte für den Lüfter in den Käfig gesägt. Bilder gibt es aber erst morgen.


----------



## L.B. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig begonnen*

*Update:*

Heute ist endlich der Festplattenkäfig fertig geworden. Das Ganze hat mich ca.10 Stunden Arbeit gekostet, es hat sich meiner Meinung nach aber auch gelohnt. Oberstes Gebot war auch hier wieder die Stabilität.  Die Festplatten werden verschraubt und mit Moosgumi entkoppelt. Genutzt habe ich das 3mm Aluminiumblech, aus dem auch die Pumpenhalterung werden sollte. Mit Aluminiumwinkeln aus dem Baumarkt wurde alles vernietet. Die Schienen sind dazu da, dass der Rahmen an der Laufwerkshalterung hängend herausgezogen werden kann, um Platten ein- bzw. auszubauen. An einer Seite wird ein 120mm Lüfter  befestigt. Gerade trocknet die Grundierung auf dem Lack.

P.S. Entschuldigt, dass das Update so lieblos ist, aber ich stehe unter Zeitdruck, da es morgen für 2 Wochen in den Urlaub geht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khufu (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Nett 

Der Käfig gefällt mir sehr gut, wiedermal klasse Arbeit 

un nu 2 Wochen auf neues warten? Das wird schwer, aber nen schönen Urlaub Wünsch ich dir


----------



## L.B. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Danke. 
Die Lackierung ist auch fast fertig. Heute abend mach ich noch ein paar Bilder vom Endergebnis. 
Ich hoffe, dass morgen die Sachen von Aquatuning eintreffen, da sie ansonsten 2 Wochen daußen liegen.


----------



## Kaspar (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

hi

sehr schönen käfig haste da gebaut.
und wegen dem paket mach doch nen zettel an die türe dass das paket beim nachbar abgegeben werden soll.

Gruß Kaspar


----------



## F!ghter (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

ja zettel hilft immer...
am besten mit viel tesa fest machen.je nach nachbarschaft...


----------



## Own3r (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Der Festplattenkäfig ist extrem gut! Da haben wir (du) ordentliche Arbeit geleistet.


----------



## L.B. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Ich habe eben versucht den Lüfter anzuschrauben, was leider nicht so einfach war, da die Bohrungen nicht absolut exakt sind. Nachdem ich die Löcher des Lüfters um 1mm aufgebohrt habe, hat dann aber alles gepasst. Die Entkopplung muss auch anders realisiert werden, da das Moosgummi zu dick ist. Ich werde dafür einfach Unterlagscheiben aus Textil nutzen.

Edit: Würdet ihr das MSI 790FX-GD70, MSI 890FXA-GD70 oder Asus Crosshair IV Formula nehmen? Ich brauche nämlich definitiv ein neues Motherboard, weil die Kiste schon wieder abgestürtzt ist.Ich denke, es liegt an der Northbridge, denn bevor ich den Speicher ausgetauscht habe, lief alles, allerdings nur mit angehobener NB-Spannung.


----------



## eman84 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

hm von der Farbwahl her das Asus aber ansonsten nehmen sich MSI 890FXA-GD70 viel Asus Crosshair IV Formula, weder im preis noch OC verhalten bzw ausstattung;
MSI 790FX-GD70 würde ich aufgrund älterer HW aussen vorlassen


----------



## L.B. (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Das Asus ist für mein Ferrari-Konzept wirklich sehr passend. Leider kostet es 45€ mehr als mein MSI, das ich umtauschen muss.


----------



## eman84 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

aber 45€ zuzahlen is immer noch günstiger als 170€ neu


----------



## L.B. (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Das Board kann ich sowieso erst umtauschen, wenn das Gehäuse fertig ist, da ich dann alles umbaue. 
Ich habe gerade noch einmal die Kamera aus dem Koffer gekramt, um ein paar Bilder vom Endergebnis zu machen.
Der Lüfter bekommt noch ein schwarzes Lüftergitter.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Perfekter Festplattenkäfig! Das mit dem Absturz ist ärgerlich, am besten du probierst es mit einem neuem Board. Dann würde ich dir zum MSI 890FXA-GD70 raten!


----------



## h_tobi (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Der Käfig gefällt mir auch sehr gut, wobei ich die Auszüge auch noch lackieren würde.


----------



## L.B. (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Festplattenkäfig (riesiges Bilderupdate)*

Ich bin nun fast zu Hause, wo ich dann mit der Laufwerkshalterung beginnen werde.  Dazu verwende ich Winkelleisten aus Edelstahl oder Aluminium. 

@h_tobi: Die Leisten sind von innen gefettet,wesehalb der Lack nicht halten wird. Ich denke, dass durch die Lackierung auch die Funktion eingeschränkt wird. Ich werde es aber versuchen.

Edit: Außerdem ist mir im Urlaub die Idee gekommen eine Mittelplatte zu verbauen, unter der Netzteil, Kabel und die Lüftersteuerung Platz finden könnten.


----------



## h_tobi (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--es geht weiter*

Es sollte ja reichen, wenn du nur die oberen Teile lackierst, innen würde ich sie auch nicht lackieren.


----------



## Own3r (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--es geht weiter*

Juhu, es geht bald weiter! Dann bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## L.B. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--es geht weiter*

Die Laufwerkshalterung ist nun fast fertig, die Leisten müssen nur noch vernietet werden. Bilder gibt es, wenn die Halterung fertig ist. 

Leider muss ich mich mit dem Bau des Gehäuses beeilen, weil meinem Rechner bei 35°C Außentemperatur im Sileo 500 der Hitzetod droht.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--es geht weiter*

Sind die Sachen von Aquatuning schon da?


----------



## L.B. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--es geht weiter*

@Own3r: Die Sachen sind noch nicht da, da sie erst jetzt in den Versand gegeben werden. 

Die Laufwerkshalterung ist fertig geworden und meiner Meinung nach, lässt sich das Ergebnis sehen.  Außerdem habe ich beschlossen, einen neuen Rahmen für die Festplatten zu bauen, in den man die Platten nur einhängen muss. Die Verschraubung gefällt mir nämlich nicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Sieht Super aus. Und auf die HDD halterung bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## L.B. (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Ich habe vergessen zu sagen, dass die alte HDD-Halterung ab jetzt käuflich zu erwerben ist.  Bei Interesse bitte eine PN an mich.


----------



## Own3r (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Also ich würde den HDD Käfig behalten. Warum willst du die HDD's denn nicht verschrauben? Du kannst sie (falls es um Vibrationshemmung geht) auch mit Moosgummi entkoppeln.


----------



## L.B. (11. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

@Own3r: Ich habe ein tolles Entkopplungssystem endeckt, bei dem Gummihülsen auf Schrauben gesteckt werden und in die Platte eingedreht werden. Die Platte wird dann einfach in en Rahmen eingehängt. Dieses System übernehme ich für mein Gehäuse, da es komfortabler als Festschrauben ist. (Beim Schrauben würde ich es wahrscheinlich schaffen, die Festplatte zu zerstören )


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Also behälst du doch den HDD Käfig 

Es wäre auch zu schade gewesen, den nicht zu benutzen. Und bloß keine Schrauben zu fest anziehen !


----------



## L.B. (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Der FLux-Kompensator hat heute Ausbaustufe 1.2 erreicht.  Hier die Bilder:


V.1.1...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...V.1.2  Man beachte, dass das Laufwerk auch entkoppelt ist. Schließlich ist das Laufwerk sehr laut und verursacht enorme Vibrationen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






@Own3r: Entschuldige, dass ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber das Entkopplungssystem kann ich im alten Rahmen nicht nutzen, da man dafür eine Nut braucht, in die der Ring passt.

Solche Entkoppler meine ich: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Lamptron HDD Rubber Screws PRO - pure black


----------



## Own3r (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Own3r: Entschuldige, dass ich mich so missverständlich ausgedrückt habe, aber das Entkopplungssystem kann ich im alten Rahmen nicht nutzen, da man dafür eine Nut braucht, in die der Ring passt.
> 
> Solche Entkoppler meine ich: Caseking.de » HDD/SSD » HDD-Entkoppler » Lamptron HDD Rubber Screws PRO - pure black



Achso ok, dann ist mir das klar. Ja und soeine Laufwerksentkoppelung ist auch garnicht mal so unwichtig, denn die Teile sind schon laut


----------



## L.B. (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Laufwerkshalterung fertig*

Ich habe bis jetzt noch jede Menge an dem Festplattenkäfig gearbeitet (seit 6 Uhr morgens ), sowie einen kritischen Fehler am Laufwerkshalter beseitigt. Das mittlere, obere Befestigungsloch hätte nicht gepsst, da dahinter der Rahmen war und so ein anschrauben nicht möglich gewesen wäre. Also habe ich die obere Leiste neu gemacht. Der Festplattenkäfig hat auch schon Fortschritte gemacht. Allerdings habe ich ihn noch nicht vernietet. Das wird wohl morgen geschehen.
Die Planungsphase ist außerdem so gut wie abgeschlossen, sodass ich die Planzeichnung meinem (armen ) Nachbarn übergeben werde. 


Hier und jetzt werden letzte Ideen für das fertige Gehäuse angenommen (bevor die Planzeichnung herausgegeben ist). Also strengt euch an und teilt mir eure Wünsche mit.


----------



## Gnome (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--letze Chance für Ideen*

Man man man, L.B., das sieht echt wahnsinnig gut aus was du hier baust. Endgeil + meinen Respekt hast du . Klasse!


----------



## Own3r (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--letze Chance für Ideen*

Ich kann eigentlich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Du hast an alles gedacht und hoffe mal, dass am Ende alles am Gehäuse passt.


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--letze Chance für Ideen*

Danke. 

Es gibt eine sehr erfreuliche Nachricht. Die Teile von Aquatuning sind heute eingetroffen.   Ich denke ich brauche nicht viel dazu zu sagen, seht euch einfach die Bider an. 



Spoiler



Das Paket 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der AGB macht einen sehr soliden und qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freue mich schon darauf ihn in Aktion sehen zu können. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Durch diese Schottverschraubungen wird das Kühlmedium durch den MB-Träger zu CPU und AGB befördert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier noch die Thumbscrews



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das Beste zuletzt... der Heatkiller 3.0 LT  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier erkennt man die Düsenstruktur einigermaßen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Komponenten eingetroffen*

Welche Bilder ?


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Komponenten eingetroffen*

Hmm, was habe ich falsch gemacht? Eben waren die Bilder noch deutlich zu sehen. Jetzt sind die Anhänge verschwunden.


Edit: Im Anhang finden sich die Bilder. Ich hatte keine Lust alles noch einmal einzubinden. Muss der ganze Kram auch unbedingt abschmieren?


Häääääääääääääää....................., hat schon wieder nicht geklappt . Meine Geduld ist am Ende. Dann gibt es morgen Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Komponenten eingetroffen*

So, noch einmal in aller Ruhe. Denkt euch den Komentar aus dem oberen Kasten zu den Bildern im Anhang. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Komponenten eingetroffen*

So, die Planungsphase ist beendet, heute sind die Pläne endgültig fertig geworden. Ich habe es auf 10 Seiten Milimeterpapier gebracht.  Mein Nachbar meinte, das könne dauern, weil er auch noch Urlaub hat.


Leider ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Halterung des Heatkillers verbogen war, sodass ich ihn zurückgeschicken musste. An dieser Stelle bedanke ich mich noch einmal bei Herrn Schultze, der selbst den gesponsorten Kühler ersetzt. Außerdem bekomme ich noch Schraubanschlüsse, anstatt der Schlauchtüllen.


----------



## Own3r (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---neue Funktion im Startpost---alle Highlights auf einen Blick*

Das ist schade, dass der Heatkiller verbogen ist, aber wenn Aquatuning den umtausch ist das ja !


----------



## Ossus (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---neue Funktion im Startpost---alle Highlights auf einen Blick*

Aquatuning hat halt nen klasse Service
Schöner AGB
Die Schrauben sehen auch klasse aus


----------



## L.B. (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---neue Funktion im Startpost---alle Highlights auf einen Blick*

Hallo, 

ich melde mich mal wieder. Es gab leider einige Schwierigkeiten beim Umtaussch des Heatkillers. Es ist aber nun alles geregelt. Ich habe noch ein paar Bilder mit den in der Zwischenzeit angekommenen Anschlüssen gemacht. Aber seht selbst. Außerdem müssen die Frontanschlüsse 4xUSB jetzt selbst gelötet werden, da die Anschlüsse aus dem Asgard zu kurz sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (23. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Neuigkeiten*

Gleich gibt es noch ein paar Bilder vom Festplattenkäfig, sowie der Kaltlichtkathode und einigen Anschlüssen. Ich gebe mir diesmal auch extra viel Mühe. 

Die Frontanschlüsse werden sich ein wenig anders als geplant gestalten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Die Lüftersteuerung wird so aussehen: Modding-FAQ
Allerdings werden zwei Kanäle vorhanden sein.


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Neuigkeiten*

UPDATE:

Heute sind die Teile von Conrad Elektronik angekommen. Ich habe mich dann gleich darauf ans Basteln gemacht. Leider fehlten die Operationsverstärker und Hexfets, sodass ich die Lüftersteurung nicht fertig stellen konnte.

Zuerst noch einige Bilder der Komponenten, die letztens eingetroffen sind...

...HDD Käfig



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...CCFL Röhre



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Anschlüsse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...Makro (mehr schafft die Kamera nicht)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sieht man das Layout der Lüffisteurung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...eine halbe Stunde später ist "alles" montiert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Die Lüftersteuerung ist sehr ordentlich! Wann kommt denn der Heatkiller wieder?


----------



## L.B. (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Der HK kommt, wenn das Geld überwiesen ist. Es dürfte also nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Sieht echt schon gut und ordentlich aus die Lüffisteuerung ,aber was ist das schwarze da?? Falls ein kühlelement ist, was kühlt es denn?? Es ist ja nur so auf der leeren Platine XD


----------



## Own3r (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

An den Kühlkörper kommt der Hexfet. Da der aber noch fehlt ist erstmal nur der Kühlkörper da.


----------



## Headshot74 (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase--Bilder der Carbonfolie (S. 13)*



L.B. schrieb:


> Die grauen Flächen stellen die Carbonfolie dar.
> Ich habe gestern probeweise den Acryllack von A.T.U. ausprobiert und ich muss sagen, dieser Lack ist wesentlich besser als der aus dem Baumarkt. Für eine optimale Lackierung reicht schon eine Schicht Lack bzw. Klarlack aus, außerdem bildet der Lack keine Nasen und verläuft schön gleichmäßig. Leider kostet eine Dose (150ml) 10€. Meint ihr damit komme ich hin oder benötige ich jeweils zwei Dosen?
> 
> Der Lack hält, ebenso wie der Lack aus dem Baumarkt, nicht richtig, man kan ihn mit dem Fingernagel abkratzen. Liegt das daran, dass ich keine Grundierung verwendet habe?




Empfehlenswert ist Lack aus der Spraydose nur von MOLOTOW
Molotow Artist: MOLOTOW
HAMMERZEUG!!! Kratzfest und super zu verarbeiten. Grundierung-Farbe-Klarlack. Hält wie an nem Fahrrad oder Motorrad!!!


----------



## L.B. (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

@Headshot74: Sag nicht, du hast alles durchgelesen.  Sehr fleißig. Die schwarzen Elemte werden aber mit Auto K Lack lackiert, da dieser ungeschlagen günstig ist. Bei den roten Elementen bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.

@00p4tti7: Wie Own3r schon sagte sind die Hexfets noch nicht da. Diese werden später einfach mit Klammern an den Kühler geheftet. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Kühler ausreicht, da später alle Lüfter zusammen im Worst-Case 30-60W ziehen.

Ich habe gerade mal nachgerechnet. Der Hexfet hat einen Drain-Source Widerstand von maximal 0,06Ohm. Bei einer Belastung von 30W (ein Transistor) bei 12V fließt ein Strom von 2,5A. Gemäß dieser Werte lässt sich der Spannungsabfall im Transistor berechnen, der in diesem Fall "nur" 0,15V beträgt. Jetzt kann man aus der abfallenden Spannung und dem Source-Drain Strom die Verlustleistung berechnen. Diese wäre in diesem Fall mit 0,375W je Transistor sehr niedrig. 
Ich hoffe ich habe mich nicht verrechnet. 


Außerdem überlege ich, wann ich mein Board gegen das Asus Crosshair IV tausche. Ich könnte warten, bis alles fertig ist (keine gute Idee ) oder es jetzt sofort machen. Dann müsste ich das System aber erst offen aufbauen, bis alles fertig ist.


----------



## Own3r (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Ich würde noch ein bisschen warten, denn wenn dein fast Gehäuse fertig ist, denn dann must du ja so oder so alles umbauen!


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

 hier hat sich ja einiges getan,  die Bilder sehen sehr gut aus, schöne Teile hast du da bekommen.
Die Lüftersteuerung sieht auch sehr interessant aus, ich bin gespannt, ob am Ende auch alles funktioniert wie es soll.
Ich wünsche dir weiterhin gutes gelingen und hoffentlich keine Fails.


----------



## L.B. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Leider stehen die Metallarbeiten still, da mein Nachbar noch Urlaub hat. Deshalb habe ich jetzt Zeit genug, den ganzen Kleinkram zu erledigen. Außerdem werde ich ein LCD in das Frontpanel einbauen. Die Hardware dafür habe ich schon vor einiger Zeit gebaut, nur gab es noch keine Treiber für Windows 7. Beim LCD handelt es sich um das Low-cost LCD von Modding-FAQ. Seit wenigen Tagen gibt es auch einen Windows 7 Treiber.


----------



## L.B. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Bilderupdate (Lüftersteurung)*

Update:

Das LCD läuft unter Windows 7 x64. Dazu wird StLCD, sowie eine neu kompilierte *.dll verwendet, welche dem Programm sagt, wie es das LCD anzusteuern hat. Hiermit gab es in der vergangenheit Probleme. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich dieses LCD verwende. Man kann nämlich alle LCDs in Größen von 1x8 bis 4x40 Zeichen anschließen.

Beweisfoto: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das kleinere Übel, der Testsigning Mode muss aktiviert werden. Die Aktion schlägt mit diesem dämlichen Wasserzeichen zu Buche. Glücklicherweise gibt es Möglichkeiten, es zu entfernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---LCD läuft + Beweisfoto*

Endlich funktioniert das LCD-Display! Was kannst du denn jetzt allles anzeigen lassen?


----------



## L.B. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---LCD läuft + Beweisfoto*

Alles...

Mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand lässt sich wirklich alles anzeigen. Läuft Speedfan, kann man alle Sensoren einbinden. Schreib- und Lesegeschwindigkeiten auf Laufwerke, Uhrzeit, Uptime, Winamp (Titel, etc.). 

Um alles zu sehen, musst du dir STLCD herunterladen und dort unter "STLCD Kommandos" nachsehen. 

Es funktioniert auf jeden Fall sehr gut. Auch das Wasserzeichen habe ich entfernt.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---LCD läuft + Beweisfoto*

Das sind ja richtig gute Neuigkeiten, dann sollte ich mir die Geschichte auch mal ansehen, 
da hat man ja richtig gute Möglichkeiten zum rumspielen,... 
Ich liebe so was


----------



## L.B. (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---LCD läuft + Beweisfoto*

Das LCD zu bauen ist gar kein Problem. Du musst nur irgendwie den AtTiny programmieren, benötigst also einen Programmer. Natürlich kann man auch per ISP über die parallele Schnittstelle programmieren.

Die Anleitung:
Modding-FAQ

Die richtige *.dll 
USB-LCD Lowcost Edition



Was sagt ihr zum neuen Frontpanel?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---LCD läuft + Beweisfoto*

Nochmals vielen Dank für die Links, mal sehen, wann ich Zeit habe mich mit der Materie zu beschäftigen.


----------



## L.B. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---*

Ich habe überlegt, den Rahmen vor dem Lackieren zu Spachteln, d.h die Fugen zwischen den Streben aufzufüllen. Meint ihr, man kann dafür normale Auto Reparatur Spachtelmasse nutzen?


----------



## h_tobi (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---*

Normalerweise sollte der Spachtel dafür ausreichen, im Autobereich wird es ja ebenso gemacht.


----------



## L.B. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---*

Derzeit bin ich damit beschäftigt, eine Verlängerung für das LCD-Interface zu bauen, da die Platine vom LCD getrennt werden muss. Ansonsten gäbe es Probleme mit dem Platz hinter dem Frontpanel.


Gerade musste ich feststellen, dass die meisten Funktionen von StLCD unter Windows 7 nicht funktionieren. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob es sinnvoll ist, das Betriebssytem auseinanderzunehmen und eine CPU Last von 8% in Kauf zu nehmen, nur für eine Uhr?
Alternativ müsste ich so etwas kaufen:
http://www.lc-design.de/shop/en/ind...design.de/shop/en/xaranshop_k008004s001_1.htm


----------



## L.B. (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---*

Update:

Ich habe heute noch etwas am Frontpanel gebastelt. Nach drei Anläufen habe ich die Aluminiumblende hinbekommen. Es soll ja auch hinter der Fassade gut aussehen.  Seht euch am besten die Bilder an. Leider fehlt noch die USB 3.0 Buchse, diese wird aber nachgeliefert.

Das ist übrigens das USB Kabel, ein einfaches Flachbandkabel. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das ohne Schirmung funktioniert, müsste aber eigentlich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Sehr sauber gearbeitet!

Du musst jetzt nurnoch die USB 3.0-Buchse einbauen.

Btw: Wie willst du denn die USB 3.0 Buchse mit dem Mainboard verbinden? Hat das Crosshair IV einen USB 3.0 Header?

Und wie sieht es mit dem Heatkiller aus? Ist der schon da?


----------



## L.B. (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Der Heatkiller wurde versendet. 
Leider hat  das Asus Crosshair IV keinen Header, trotzdem schadet USB 3.0 nicht.  Man kann natürlich auch einen der beiden rückseitigen Anschlüsse nach vorne verlegen.


Edit: Würdet ihr eher ein LCD in blau-weiß oder gelb-schwarz nehmen?


----------



## Gnome (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Klasse Updates . Sehr schöne Arbeiten die du hier machst. Aber pass mit der Alu Halterung und den Lötkontakten auf. Auf den letzten Bildern siehts so aus, als wären die Lötkontakte etwas sehr nah am Alu-Winkel dran . Das gibtn Kurzen, wenn die sich berühren. Aber ansonsten sehr fein gebaut 

Mhh, da es ja ein Ferrari Look wird, würde gelb-schwarz besser passen, da das Ferrari Logo ja auch gelb ist. Gibts kein rot-schwarzes?


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*



Gnome schrieb:


> Aber pass mit der Alu Halterung und den Lötkontakten auf. Auf den letzten Bildern siehts so aus, als wären die Lötkontakte etwas sehr nah am Alu-Winkel dran . Das gibtn Kurzen, wenn die sich berühren.



Nene, dass ist so gewollt! Bei den Lötstellen handelt es sich um Masse, und die können sich alle verbinden - ist sogar besser wenn sie alle zusammen sind.

Da hat unser L.B. mal wieder eine sehr elegante Konstruktion geschaffen - top


----------



## NCphalon (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Wie wärs wenn du für USB die doppelte Anzahl Adern nimmst und dann jede 2. auf Masse legst? So werden doch auch z.B. IDE Kabel geschirmt...


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Vielen Dank. 

Hoffentlich kommen heute die restlichen Teile von Conrad. Dann werde ich die Lüftersteuerung fertig zusammenbauen (es muss nur noch der Transistor eingelötet, sowie der Op-Amp eingesteckt werden). 

@Gnome: Es gibt schon rot-schwarze LCDs, allerdings nicht in den Abmaßen, die ich brauche. 
Wie Own3r schon sagte, sind die beiden äußeren Kontakte potenzialfrei. Es ist das Gehäuse der USB Buchse. 
Die eigentliche Masse allerdings ist einer der kleinen Kontakte.      

@NCphalon: Die Idee ist nicht schlecht. Ich werde einfach ausprobieren, ob ohne Schirmung alles funktioniert, wenn nicht, habe ich hier auch noch 20 poliges Flachbandkabel herumliegen. 


Guckt euch mal diesen Shop an, dort gibt es alle möglichen LCDs. Dann kann man die Farben auch besser einschätzen.

Die LCDs sind links unter "Charakter LCD-Module" "20x4" zu sehen. Zur Auswahl stehen die beiden ersten LCDs. Unter "USB Adapter" findet man die Ansteuerplatine. 

LC Design, Display-Module im Online-Shop, Crystalfontz, USB-. serielles, paralleles Interface, TFTs, Screenkeys, Flexfolien, Adapter, Controller


----------



## h_tobi (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Sehr ordentlich gearbeitet, die Platine sieht schon sehr gut aus, ich würde beim Display auch zu schwarz/gelb tendieren.


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Ich werde das schwarz-gelbe LCD nehmen. Danke für die Entscheidungshilfe, das ist echt kompliziert. 

Leider habe ich eben bemerkt, dass die Pfostenbuchse (das Flachbandkabel) nicht auf die Stecker passt, da sie mit der Platine kollidiert. Kein Problem dachte ich mir und fing an den Stecker abzulöten. Dummerweise haben sich die Lötpads verabschiedet, was bei HP Platinen schnell passieren kann. Also muss die Platine neu gemacht werden.  (Teile sind schon bestellt)
Dann habe ich noch in die Aluminiumhalterung Ausschitte für die Schrauben gefeilt, was glücklicherweise funktioniert hat. 

Gleich kommen die fehlenden Teile für die Lüfterseuerung an, sodass diese heute fertig wird.  Bilder werden dann heute Abend kommen.

So sieht das gelb-schwarze LCD in etwa aus (nur nicht so grünlich): 
http://www.conrad.de/ce/ProductDeta...99/1800/1840/1846/184691_BB_00_FB.EPS_400.jpg


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Update:

Gerade sind die restlichen Teile für die Lüftersteurung angekommen. Die Steurung funktioniert einwandtfrei, die minimalspannung lässt sich einstellen, der Lüfter wird maximal mit beinahe voller Betriebsspannung betrieben (Low-Drop) und eine hohe Anlaufspannung sorgt dafür, dass die Lüfter immer starten.

Leider ließen sich die Haltefedern sehr schlecht montieren, sodass jetzt die Lötpads der Transistoren abgerissen sind. Das macht zwar nichts, ist aber ärgerlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

@ Own3r: thx  - hab ich gar nicht gewusst . Wieder was dazugelernt^^

@ L.B.: Ich finds spitze, was du hier lötest. Echt top . Wann gehts mitm Case an sich so weiter?


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Die Metallarbeiten werden nächste Woche losgehen, da mein Nachbar dann wieder Zeit hat. In der Zwischenzeit habe ich die Pläne noch ein wenig überarbeitet. Z.B. habe ich im Mainboardträger eine Öffnung eingeplant (optional mit Lüfter), sodass der Radiator, der dahinter sitzt genügend Luft ansaugen kann. Außerdem muss noch die Öffnung für das LCD Modul eingezeichnet werden. 

Die Lüftersteuerung dient nur übergangsmäßig, wenn ich vor den Herbstferien mein Praktikum in einem E-Technik Unternehmen mache, wird etwas Vernüftiges gebaut. (Microprozessorgesteuert, Soft-Start, erhöhte Anlaufspannung, Regelbereichseinstellung, Temperaturgesteuert oder manuell, etc. ) 
Oder ich baue demnächst die gleiche Steuerung ein wenig kompakter auf. Ich habe nämlich bemerkt, dass der Kühler schwachsinnig ist (meine Rechnung und die 0,375Watt stimmten also).

Der Heatkiller ist heute auch angekommen. Allerdings muss bei der RMA etwas nicht geklappt haben, denn es war derselbe Kühler, den ich hingeschickt hatte. Also habe ich ihn nach Absprache mit Herrn Schultze wieder zurückgeschickt. Glücklicherweise wird der Kühler ja noch nicht benötigt.


----------



## Gnome (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Kauf dir doch gleich ne Aquaero . Hast das selbe mit weniger Aufwand^^. Ich bin mal auf die nächsten Metallarbeiten gespannt


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Von den Metallarbeiten werden wir nur das Endergebnis sehen, da mein Nachbar das macht. Mein Werkzeug beißt sich am Edelstahl nämlich die Zähne aus.  Die Aluminiumteile sind kein Problem, im Gegensatz zu Edelstahl aber butter(bei 80°C)weich.

Die Aquaero ist zu teuer und passt nicht in das Gehäuse, da ich nur einen 5 1/4 Zoll Schacht habe. 
Ich habe gerade bei Reichelt eine Bestellung aufgegeben, um die Lüftersteurung neu aufzubauen. Ich werde dann 4 Kanäle haben und keinen Kühlkörper einbauen, denn da es 4 Kanäle gibt, wird jeder einzelne Kanal weniger belastet. Außerdem kommt eine vernünftige Molex-Buchse auf die Platine mit den Abmaßen von 75x100mm. Das wird zwar eine knappe Sache, aber ich habe ja auch keinen Platz zu verschenken. 
Freut euch also auf die nächste Lüftersteurung.  

Eben habe ich nochmal die Lüfter getestet (Bilder gibt es gleich auch noch) und ich bin begeistert, wie leise sie arbeiten. Mich stört die Lautstärke zwar nicht so sehr, aber ein Düsenjet will ich auch nicht haben.


>>>>Falls jemand die alte Steuerung entgeldlich haben möchte, soll er sich melden.<<<<


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Hier sind noch die Bilder vom Test der Lüfter. 

No-Noise Betrieb (man hört so wirklich gar nichts und der Luftdurchsatz ist völlig ausreichend)...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...volle Drehzahl (hier wird es schon etwas zu laut für meinen Geschmack)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Ich hab mich schon gewundert, warum du plötzlich drei von den Lüfter hast - dann ist mir eingefallen, dass du ja bei AT noch einen bestellt hattest .


----------



## L.B. (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Muss ich wohl vergessen haben zu erwähnen. 
Die Lüfter werden nachher in den Deckel eingebaut. Das sieht garantiert sehr gut aus.


----------



## Own3r (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Mir gefallen die auch sehr gut, besonders die LED Beleuchtung.


----------



## h_tobi (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

RESPEKT, mit den weißen LEDs sehen die Lüfter verdammt edel aus.


----------



## L.B. (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---USB Anschlüsse gelötet*

Die gesamte Beleuchtung wird ja weiß, also passt das ganz gut. Auch das LCD wird wahrscheinlich weiß-grau, das hängt allerdings noch davon ab, ob die LCDs nach Wunsch zusammengestellt werden können. Andernfalls werde ich auf das gelb-schwarze zürückgreifen. 
Ehe ich es vergesse, ich werde von LC Design gesponsert. Näheres ist allerdings noch nicht geklärt. 

Hier kann man alle Farben sehen:
Help Me Choose Character LCD Displays


Mini-Update:

heute habe ich bei Obi schönere Möbelrollen für das Gehäuse gekauft. Sie sind schwarz und relativ klein. Außerdem habe ich Zahnpaste gegen Superflux Nanofluid Polierpaste beim Polieren von Polymethylmethacrylat (Acrylglas) antreten lassen. Die Zahnpaste erzielte eine lupenreine, absolut transparente Schnittfläche, die undurchsichtigen Schlieren der Polierpaste hingegen waren alles andere als optimal. Hinzu kommt noch, dass dem Acrylglas nach dem Polieren mit Zahnpaste ein angenehmer Duft nach Pfefferminze anhaftet. 


Edit: Morgen müssten, die Teile von Reichelt ankommen, sodass ich mich gleich ans Löten machen werde. Ob ich morgen fertig werde, ist eine ganz andere Frage, da ich Windsurfen werde.


Gerade hat mich noch einmal das Bastelfieber gepackt. Ich habe aus Moosgummi Dämpfer für die Rollen ausgeschnitten. 
Morgen werde ich außerdem noch das Acrylglas für das Window aussägen lassen und polieren.


----------



## L.B. (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---neue Lüftersteurung*

*Update:*

Heute war ein sehr erfolgreicher Tag, nichts ist moddingtechnisch in die Hose gegangen. 

Den Tag begann ich mit einem Besuch bei meinem Lieblingsbaumarkt, OBI . Wider Erwarten sollte ich denn Laden wenigstens ein einziges mal zufrieden verlassen. Ich habe mein Polymethylmethacrylat zuschneiden lassen. Das wurde mit einer Kappsäge gemacht, auf der ein stumpfes Sägeblatt war. (stumpf, deshalb, weil das Zeug das Sägeblatt zerstört). Die Schnittkante ist absolut perfekt gerade und sauber. Gekostet hat mich der Spaß nur 1€, das ist es die Zeit und Arbeitsersparnis, sowie das bessere Ergebnis wert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vormittags kam dann das Paket von Reichelt mit den Komponenten für die Lüftersteurung, die dann nach dem kläglichen Versuch, ohne Wind zu Surfen (), gebaut wurde. 
Das Ergebnis seht ihr ja auf den Bildern.


Der erste Test ergab, dass die Steurung funktioniert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nein...das ist kein Yocto-ITX Mainboard 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Lüftersteuerung fertig*

Sehr feine Arbeit! Die Lüftersteuerung sieht wirklich ein bisschen nach einem Mainboard aus.


----------



## L.B. (1. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Lüftersteuerung fertig*

Heute habe ich nicht sonderlich viel zu tun gehabt, da die Conrad Bestellung noch nicht eingetroffen ist. Ich habe lediglich die Blende für die Frontanschlüsse lackiert und werde später noch einen Moosgummidämpfer, der dahinter montiert wird, ausschneiden.
Ich habe mich außerdem entschlossen, dass die Außenbleche von einem professionellen Lackierer gemacht werden. Das ist nicht wesentlich teuer als selbst zu lackieren.


----------



## h_tobi (2. August 2010)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Bauphase---Lüftersteuerung fertig*

Deine Steuerung sieht wirklich sehr gut aus, auch die Rückseite kann voll überzeugen, sehr sauber gelötet.


----------



## L.B. (2. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Lüftersteuerung fertig*

Danke.  Wobei ich pesönlich lieber eine Platine geätzt hätte. Leider habe ich nicht die passende Ausrüstung dafür. 

Ich  warte immer noch auf die Conrad Bestellung, damit ich endlich die Frontanschlüsse löten kann. Danach werden dann auch die Metallarbeiten beginnen. 

Heute habe ich Moosgummidämpfer für die Frontanschlüsse, sowie das Window ausgeschnitten.



Ich habe außerdem mal eine Frage zur Pumpe. Meint ihr ich solle die Thermaltake Pumpe des Einsteigersets weiterverwenden oder eine richtige kaufen? Ich bekomme bei Aquatuning ja immer noch 15% Rabatt. Wenn dann würde ich die Laing DDC+ oder die Aquastrem XT nehmen.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woher ich einen Gewindeschneider für Standard ATX Schrauben (ich denke es ist ein einfaches M3 Grobgewinde) bekomme? Diese hat mein Nachbar nämlich nicht, sodass ich entweder normale Feingewindeschrauben nehmen oder einen solchen Gewindeschneider kaufen muss. Problematisch wäre, dass ich für das Boad 6mm Abstandsbolzen und für die Seitenteile Thumbsrews mit Feingewinde bräuchte.


Edit: Der Moosgummidämpfer für das Window ist fertig. Bilder habe ich auch schon gemacht, werde sie aber erst hochladen, wenn noch mehr Bilder dazugekommen sind. Andernfalls leidet der Mini-USB Anschluss meiner Kamera zu sehr, ich kann mir nämlich keine neue leisten.


----------



## L.B. (3. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Lüftersteuerung fertig*

Heute hat wider Erwarten der Postbote geklingelt und ein Paket vorbeigebracht. 
Noch überraschter war ich, als sich im Paket das LCD befand.  
Noch einmal ein ganz großes Dankeschön an LC Design. 


Seht euch am besten die Bilder an:


Die Anzahl des Zubehörs ist auf ein beträchtliches Maß angestiegen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird später das Seitenfenster aussehen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Paket von LC Design...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Umgang mit LCDs ist auf einen ausreichenden Schutz gegenüber elektrostatischen Entladungen zu achten. Dazu dient das ESD Armband, welches die Ladung in die Erde ableitet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier das LCD von vorne...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und hier die Rückseite mit USB Adapter...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Bild im Betrieb habe ich jetzt noch nicht gemacht, weil das LCD intern angeschlossen wird.


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Yammi, da hast du wieder sehr schöne Teile bekommen, ich freue mich schon auf die nächsten 
Bilder, dann erst mal gutes Gelingen, das wird wieder was richtig Feines werden.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Das Display ist sehr schön - jetzt musst du es nurnoch ausprobieren


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Ich habe es gestern noch ausprobiert und ich war überrascht, wie leicht sich der Treiber installieren ließ (anschließen => automatische Installation). Lediglich mit LCD Smarties hatte ich anfänglich Probleme, mit Hilfe von kuki122 ist es mir dann allerdings gelungen das LCD richtig zu konfigurieren und anzusteuern. Mit einem weiteren Programm habe ich den boot screen des LCDs verändert, sodass bei jedem Start "L.B." angezeigt wird. (Bilder kommen noch). Im Normalbetrieb wird eine Uhr angezeigt, die allerdings über vier Zeilen läuft. 

So ähnlich sieht der boot screen aus, allerdings habe ich die Zeichen aus dem CG ROM genutz, sodass das Ergebnis doch ein wenig besser ausfällt als hier...

*l                           l----_
                 l                            l___  l
                 l                           l            -
                 l____ ::  l___-  ::*


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Hmmm, damit kann ich leider nichts anfangen, da warte ich lieber auf ein Bild von dir.


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Durch die Formatierung wurde mein schönes "L.B." leider zerissen, daher gibt es jetzt ein Bild: (auf dem Bild sieht die Hintergrundbeleuchtung ziemlich grün aus, dem ist aber nicht so)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nebenbei habe ich noch die Kabel für den Power- Switch, die Power-LED und die HDD-LED an die entsprechenden Bauteile gelötet und mit Schrumpfschlauch versehen. Zum Schrumpfen habe ich meinen Lötkolben genommen, auf 400°C eingestellt und durch Konvektion den Shrink geschrumpft. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

D.h. du hast den Lötkolben nur in die Nähe des Shrinks gehalten und dann ist er geschrumpft?

Das Display ist richtig gut! Mach noch mal ein paar Bilder im Betrieb mit der Uhr


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Der Schrumpfschlauch ließ sich mit dem Lötkolben sehr gut schrumpfen. Ich wollte kein Feuerzeug nehmen, da die enorme Temperatur die HDD-LED höchstwahrscheinlich zerstört hätte.

Die Uhr sieht so ähnlich aus:
LCD Smartie - A free open-source LCD program!

Es gibt allerdings einige kleine Probleme. So lässt sich zum Beispiel nicht gleichzeitig eine große Zahl und ein "°" anzeigen.


----------



## Own3r (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Die Uhr ist cool 

Gibt es also nicht die Möglichkeit das "°" Zeichen anzuzeigen, während gleichzeitig ein zB 10 angezeigt wird?


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Normalerweise kann man das "°" problemlos anzeigen, nur wenn eine große Ziffer (über mehrere Zeilen) angezeigt wird, gibt es Probleme.


----------



## h_tobi (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

So gefällt mir das schon besser, das Display sieht sehr gut aus, das mit der Anzeige bekommst du 
vlt. noch in den Griff, über deine Lötkünste brauch ich ja kein Wort mehr verlieren, einfach nur


----------



## L.B. (4. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Vielen Dank. 
Dieses LCD ist allerdings nicht selbst gebaut, es wurde von LC Design gesponsert (s.Startpost).  Der Vorteil liegt in der professionelleren Ansteuerplatine, welche mit Windows-Treibern funktioniert und beispielweise eine Steuerung des Kontrasts, sowie der Hintergrundbeleuchtung per Software erlaubt. 

Zum Löten: Übung macht dabei den Meister.


----------



## L.B. (5. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---LCD eingetroffen + Bilderupdate*

Heute habe ich nicht wirklich weiter gebaut, denn es geht in die Metallbauphase. Mein Nachbar meinte eben nebenbei, er könne die Bleche auch woanders machen lassen, wo es proffesinelleres Werkzeug gibt (hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass er doch keine CNC hat? ). Fazit, die Bleche werden preistgünstig gelasert.  Der ganze Spaß kostet mich inklusive Material (ca. 5m² 1mm Edelstahlblech) maximal 50€, wenn ich es so lasern lasse und noch weniger, wenn ich ein wenig warte, bis weitere Sachen gelasert werden und meine Bleche dann aus den Restblechen entstehen. Sprich, ich bekomme extrem genau verarbeitetes, hochwertiges Material zum selben Preis, den ich für ein Xigmatek Pappgard gezahlt habe.  

Im Moment konfiguriere ich LCD Smartie so, dass man sämtliche Systeminformationen möglichst auf einen Blick erhält.


----------



## h_tobi (5. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Das sind super Neuigkeiten, da würde ich sogar 2 Monate freiwillig warten, das werden perfekte Bleche. 
Dann viel Erfolg beim LCD Programm, so langsam bekomme ich Lust auf was Süßes.


----------



## L.B. (5. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Das einzige Problem bei den Blechen wird sein, dass ich alle Maße gleichzeitig habe muss. Einfacher wäre es gewesen, wenn ich die Bleche nacheinander bekommen hätte, sodass ich die Maße hätte anpassen können (z.B. am 5 1/4" Schacht). Ich habe es jetzt aber so gut es geht vorausberechnet. Dabei raucht einem nach fünf Minuten das Hirn und man muss ständig Süßes essen, weil so viel Glucose verheizt wird. Dagegen ist eine Mathematik-Arbeit easy .


----------



## h_tobi (5. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Das ist natürlich der HAken an der Sache, ich wollte dich nur nicht beunruhigen. 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das du keine Meß- oder Rechenfehler machst, ich drück dir auf jeden Fall 
die Daumen, das später alles perfekt passt.


----------



## L.B. (5. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Das will ich auch hoffen.  Allerdings wird das Genze ja mit CAD Software neu konstruiert und dann für den Laser kompiliert. Da fallen kleine Unregelmäßigkeiten sofort auf.

In den Rahmen muss auch noch ein Langloch geflext werden, damit die Steckkarten (das untere Ende, welches normalerweise in der Gehäuserückwand verschwindet) nicht mit dem Rahmen kollidieren. Fräsen geht hier leider nicht, da es relativ unzugänglich ist.


Heute habe ich die Pläne noch ein wenig verändert, sodass jetzt alle Schrauben sichtbar sind. Das Gehäuse wird also später von M3 Inbusschrauben verziert. Das hat optischen und praktischen Nutzen. Außerdem habe ich noch einmal bei Conrad angerufen, damit meine Bestellung endlich abgeschickt wird. Sie sollte morgen da sein.
Ich habe außerdem sämtliche Gewinde auf normal metrisch umgestellt, da es keine Gewindeschneider für Computerschrauben gibt. Bei Fertiggehäusen werden die Schrauben einfach selbstschneidend in die Bleche gedreht. (Murkserei ). Ich wollte dann noch Rändelschrauben mit metrischem Gewinde kaufen (im Werkzeugfachhandel), dabei hat mich fast der Schlag getroffen. 100 Rändelschrauben sollten 250€ kosten.  Ich habe sie natürlich nicht gekauft, weil sie bei Conrad nur 2,50€ kosten.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (6. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Sehr umfanfreiches Projekt. Ne Menge arbeit, aber das Ergebniss wird es wohl wieder wettmachen...

Aber ich frage mich, wo das Ferrari-Design sein soll...!? Außer der Farbe und dem Logo kann ich nix weiter erkennen, was sich an einem Ferrari wiederfindet...


----------



## L.B. (6. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

@LordMeuchelmord: Das stimmt, allerdings möchte ich das Ganze eher schlicht halten. Ich habe das Projekt wegen der Farbgebung so genannt. Ein wenig Ähnlichkeit mit einem Ferrari wird das spätere Gehäuse schon haben, alleine wegen der Carbonfolie und dem Logo. 
Wenn du allerdings noch Verbesserungsvorschläge hast, nur her damit.


P.S. Heute sollte eigentlich die Bestelung von Conrad eintreffen. Leider ist daraus nichts geworden, obwohl ich zweimal angerufen hatte. Das war dann meine letzte Bestellung bei Conrad.


----------



## L.B. (7. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Meint ihr, ich sollte M4 oder M3 Inbusschrauben für die Außenbleche nehmen?


----------



## Own3r (7. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Ich würde M3 nehmen, da M3 Standard beim Computer ist


----------



## h_tobi (7. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Ich würde auch zu M3 tendieren, falls dir die Schrauben nicht gefallen, kannst du noch auf die von 
Nils ausweichen, die könnten auch sehr gut passen.


----------



## L.B. (7. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Das mit den Schrauben ist so eine Sache, da es ja Zylinderkopf Inbusschrauben sind, die eigentlich sehr gut aussehen. Hier fügen sich die M4 Schrauben aufgrund ihere Größe beser in die masive Optik ein. Das einzige Problem könnte sein, dass meine Plexiglasblenden nachher wegen Verarbeitungstoleranzen nicht richtig passen. Eventuell werden sie aber auch durch Edelstahlblenden ersetzt. 
Ich habe mich deshalb für die M4 Schrauben entschieden.

@Own3r: Der Standard sind UNC Blechschrauben mit 3,2mm Durchmesser. Wie ich vorher schon einmal geschrieben habe, werden dafür gar keine Gewinde geschnitten, sondern sie werden direkt in das Blech geschraubt. (Fazit: ungeeignet für mein Projekt ) 

Ich habe mein SketchUp Modell auch schon mit Schrauben versehen und es sieht echt klasse aus. Ich werde nachher mal einen Screenshot hochladen.


----------



## L.B. (7. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Hier ist  das Scketch Up Modell. Die Maße stimmen zwar nicht, aber die Verhältnisse kommen ungefähr hin. Der einzige Nachteil besteht darin, dass man nicht weniger als 8 Inbusschrauben lösen muss, um an die Hardware zu kommen. (Das kann man in Bezug auf einen Einbruch auch als Vorteil sehen, welcher Einbrecher hat schon einen Inbusschlüssel mit und beim Wegtragen würde er sich einen Bandscheibenvorfall holen )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (8. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Yammi, das sieht richtig lecker aus, ich kann es kaum erwarten das Schätzchen in Natura (Bilder) zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (8. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Besorgt euch schon einmal einen schnelleren Internetanschluss, damit das Laden der Bilder nicht so lange dauert. 

Gleich werde ich die Pläne meinem Nachbarn geben, nachdem ich sie überarbeitet und (hoffentlich) alle Fehler behoben habe. Ich denke, das Lasern dürfte nicht länger als einen Tag dauern, wobei ich ja einen günstigen  Termin abwarten muss, damit die Kosten minimiert werden.


Mittlerweile mache ich mir Gedanken darüber, was ich noch machen werde, wenn das Gehäuse fertig ist. Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich die Kabel sleeven soll oder nicht. Eventuell baue ich noch eine Grafikkartenabdeckung aus den Resten des Acrylglases.


----------



## L.B. (11. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Heute hat sich einiges getan. Zum Einen ist der CPU-Kühler angekommen, diesmal unversehrt.  Zum anderen habe ich mein Zimmer umgebaut, sodass jetzt alles ein wenig intelligenter platziert ist. 

Dieses Konstrukt kann ich gar nicht genug loben. Es behebt ein kleines Problem am Verstärker, der bei einem bestimmten Pegel durch den Subwoofer (4Ohm) zu stark belastet wird und entsprechned reagiert. Der Billig-Verstärker gibt ein lautes Kreischen von sich, der gute Verstärker (auf dem Bild) schaltet ein Relay, das die Endstufe abschaltet. Das "Konstrukt" ist nichts anderes als ein Spannungteiler, der den Pegel der Endstufe zu einer Line-In typischen Spanung herunterteilt. Gleichzeitig bietet der Teiler noch ein kleines Feature, es kann nämlich die Trennfrequenz über den DIP-Schalter in zwei Stufen heruntergestellt werden (wenn man mal 5Hz anhören bzw. sehen möchte ).

(Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass mein Onkel die Trennfrequenz-Schaltung dimensioniert hat.) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Aufstellung des Subwoofers habe ich mich eines kleinen Tricks bedient. Durch die Schräge im Dach wird der Schall deart reflektiert und verstärkt, dass einem selbst bei halber Leistung der Kitt aus der Brille fliegt.  Nicht zu sehen sind die 4 4-Wege Lautsprecher, von denen ein Paar auch selbst gebaut ist. (Das erste, was ich selbst gebaut habe) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werde ich die Frontanschlüsse löten, denn auch hier sind die Teile angekommen.


----------



## h_tobi (11. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Ich verstehe zwar nur Bahnhof von der Materie,  aber die Platine und dein Zimmer sehen sehr gut aus.


----------



## nyso (11. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Nette Soundanlage*neidischguck*


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Der Subwoofer ist jedoch nicht optimal aufgestellt  

Deshalb ist er auch so laut...eigentlich sollte man ihn 30cm von der Wand entfernt platzieren


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

@Own3r: Was sollte denn daran schlecht sein? Dadurch erhöht sich die Effizienz des Subwoofers enorm, d.h bei gleicher akustischer Leistung muss nur ein Bruchteil der elektrischen Leistung aufgebracht werden, die vorher benötigt wurde.  

@nyso: Die Soundanlage ist schon uralt, allerdings verrichtet sie ihren Dienst immer noch ohne Einschränkungen. (mal davon abgesehen, dass intern schon ein paar Reperaturen und Modifikationen vorgenommen wurden ) 

*Update: *(Bilder gibt es später)

Gerade habe ich die Frontanschlüsse zusammengelötet, allerdings nur den USB 2.0 Teil, da die USB 3.0 Buchse noch nicht lieferbar ist. Ich konnte die Schaltung noch nicht ausprobieren, mit dem Durchgangsprüfer habe ich allerdings alle Leitungen durchgemessen und es ist alles richtig verlötet.


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

HIER findest du eine Anleitung für die optimale Position des Subwoofers. Du kannst aber deinen Subwoofer auch so lassen


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Die Frontanschlüsse befinden sich gerade im Test, der allerdings nicht ganz so verläuft wie gewünscht. Die Schirmung des Flachbandkabels ist nicht ausreichend, was sich in Datenverlust, in einem "Ding" "Ding Ding" Konzert, Abstürzen des Explorers und Windows äußert. Schließe ich jetzt statt des 80cm Flachbandkabel ein 10cm langes an, funktionieren die Anschlüsse bestens. Ich werde also ein geschirmtes Kabel besorgen müssen. 

Außerdem habe ich meinen Nachbarn heute endlich angetroffen und ihm die Pläne gegeben.


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

Ich habe gerade eine das Projekt maßgeblich beeinflussende Entscheidung gefällt. Das Gehäuse wird später nicht in Ferrari-Optik lackiert, sondern es wird gebürsteter Edelstahl verwendet. Die Begründung hierfür, das Gehäuse hält Materialbedingt einige Jahrtausende von denen ich ca. 70-80 Jahre miterleben darf (hoffe ich zumindest ). Dabei ist klar, dass man die Ferrari-Optik ganz schnell satt hat. Ein schlichtes, gebürstetes Edelstahlgehäuse hingegen stellt man sich auch in 20 Jahren noch ins Wohnzimmer. Davon abgesehen findet man wenigstens passende Schrauben.  
Der gebüstete Edelstahl wird meine Spardose um 5€/m² erleichtern + Trinkgeld für meinen Nachbarn, kostet also so gut wie gar nichts. 
Lediglich die Lüfterblenden müssen umdesignt werden und auch die ganzen lackierten Innereien müssen neu gebaut werden, diesmal allerdings aus Edelstahl. Eventuell werde ich eine Midplate einbauen, unter der dann die Festplatten, sowie das Netzteil verschwinden. 

Das ganze wird also eine high-end, high-quality, Edelmaterialschlacht.

Außerdem benötigt das Projekt einen neuen Namen. 

*Stainless Steel in Action *

Es wäre gut, wenn ihr eure Meinung dazu schreiben würdet, ob nun positiv oder negativ.


----------



## eman84 (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---Metallbauphase beginnt*

hm sehr günstig die 5€/m² was das für Edelstahl wenn man mal fragen darf? 1.4301( A2) oder wirklich nur  1.4000


----------



## L.B. (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*

Das Material wird 8mm V2A Stahl mit maschinell gebürsteter Oberfläche sein.


----------



## Own3r (12. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*

Vorteil von gebürstetem Edelstahl ist, das es zeitlos ist !

Am Ende musst du entscheiden, ob du das haben willst oder nicht. Mir gefällt die Idee!


----------



## h_tobi (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*

Auch ich finde die Idee sehr gut, das Rot kann auf Dauer wirklich nerven, vor allem sieht gebürsteter 
Edelstahl wesentlich edler aus.


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*



> Lediglich die Lüfterblenden müssen umdesignt werden und auch die ganzen lackierten Innereien müssen neu gebaut werden, diesmal allerdings aus Edelstahl.



Was musst du denn alles neu machen? Jetzt doch etwa nicht den Laufwerkshalter!? Willst du das Gehäuse von innen dann immernoch schwarz lackieren?


----------



## eman84 (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*

also für 8mm 1.4301 gebürstet sind 5€ wirklich sehr günstig, den Händler würd ich gern wissen


----------



## L.B. (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik---goes--- Stainless Steel in Action*

Es freut mich, dass euch die Idee gur gefällt. Mittlerweile kann ich mir nicht mehr vorstellen, den guten Edelstahl mit Lack zu ruinieren.  [mal davon abgesehen, dass ich ca. 100€ für die Lackierung spare]

@h_tobi: Das Rot hat mich ja jetzt schon genervt [obwohl es noch gar nicht lackiert ist ]. 

@Own3r: Der Innenraum wird natürlich auch nicht lackiert, da die Kombination aus Edelstahl und schwarzem Innenraum nicht so toll ist. Ich werde die Laufwerkshalterung, die Rückblende und eventuell den HDD Käfig anders gestalten. Mit Lasercut stehen mit ja alle Möglichkeiten offen.  Die Blenden habe ich schon verändert und ich denke, dass sie sehr gut aussehen werden. 

@eman84: Ich bekomme das Material von meinem Nachbarn, der es aus der Firma hat. Dort wird es in großen Mengen benötigt und bestellt, weshalb der günstige Preis zustande kommt. 


Update: 

Heute war ich bei Conrad und habe alles bekommen, was ich brauchte:

    8pol. Steuerleitung, geschirmt  [anstelle des Flachbandkabels]
2x Buchsenleiste [kommt an das USB Kabel]
    Shrink
    Diamanttrennscheiben [kann man immer mal brauchen]
2x LED Leiste 


Hier sieht man die Frontanschlüsse, allerdings noch ohne die USB 3.0 Buchse und mit dem Flachbandkabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In dieses Kabelende habe ich sämtliche Erfahrung und Können einfließen lassen, sodass es ziemlich gut geworden ist. [kommt leider auf dem Bild nicht so gut rüber ]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die LED Stripes, die mich auf der Bauteil-Theke bei Conrad so angelächelt haben. Da sie nur 3,50€ kosten sollten [], habe ich gleich zwei Stück gekauft. Verbaut sind 8 superhelle Osram-LEDs, sowie ein Verpolschutz und Vorwiderstände für die LEDs.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Das Kabel sieht sehr professionell aus! Die LED-Stripes sind natürlich super...


----------



## L.B. (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Danke. 

Ich muss mir nur noch überlegen, wie die Stripes nacher eingebaut werden könnten.


----------



## Own3r (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Eigentlich passen sie am besten unters Mainboard. Dafür müsstest du aber die Stripes rechtwinklig zum Mainboard montieren...


----------



## L.B. (13. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Das hatte ich auch schon überlegt, und werde es wahrscheinlich auch so machen. Das müsste eigentlich klasse aussehen, gerade weil der Abstrahlwinkel der LEDs recht klein ist und man so einzelne "Spots" sehen kann.


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Das Kabel ist dir sehr gut gelungen, nur vermisse ich irgendwie den Schirm, muss der nicht auch 
auf Masse liegen, damit er funktioniert? Bin mir da aber nicht so ganz sicher.


----------



## L.B. (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@h_tobi: Nach der USB Norm muss der Schirm auf Masse liegen, dass ist richtig. Ich habe allerdings auch einige Kabel, bei denen die Schirmung nicht auf Masse liegt und trotzdem funktionieren sie. 

Das Kabel funktioniert auch ohne Schirmung wunderbar, es ist gerade fertig geworden und hat den Test erfolgreich bestanden. 

Hier sieht man die Anschlüsse im Test. (am Rechner meines Vaters, denn er braucht einen Vorwandt einen neuen kaufen zu können, also muss ich sämtliche riskante Tests hier durchführen ) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch der extrem-Test wurde erfolgreich bestanden. 600MB von einem zum anderen Anschluss (Kamera zu USB-Stick) in 2 Minuten ist in Ordnung, wobei hier der Stick der limitierende Faktor ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*



Dann kann der PC ja ruhig abfackeln 

Aber das die Frontanschlüsse funktionieren ist klasse!


----------



## L.B. (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Den weiteren Nachmittag habe ich damit verbracht die Planzeichnung zu erweitern (langsam habe ich es zwar satt, aber ich muss nunmal alles im Voraus planen). Die Rückblende, in der die PCI Karten, sowie das Mainboard befestigt werden, wird nun auch aus Edelstahl gefertigt. Außerdem soll diese die Kartenaufnahme, die normal im MB-Träger ist, enthalten. Das erspart es mir mit der Flex den Rahmen aufzuschlitzen, was ich vorher hätte tun müssen.  Für die Frontblende habe ich mir eine ganz spezielle Lufteinstromöffnung ausgedacht, die vom restlichen Design abweichen soll.


----------



## h_tobi (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Sehr schön, das wird bestimmt super aussehen, wenn du alles aus Edelstahl machst, auf die
Frontblende bin ich schon richtig gespannt.


----------



## L.B. (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich habe mit SketchUp die Frontblende gezeichnet, wobei der Maßstab nicht ganz stimmt, in echt ist das Ganze ein wenig harmonischer.  Z.B. ist die Laufwerksblende kleiner und die unteren Ausschnitte liegen mittig. 

Auch in de rechten Seitenwand werden solche Auschnitte sitzen, damit der Radiator genug Frischluft ansaugen kann. Außerdme bekommt das Laufwerk jetzt doch einen Stealth-Mod, sodass die Front nachher eher schlicht sein wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der HDD Käfig wird vorerst nicht erneuert, da ich dafür schließlich 25€ ausgegeben habe. Ich ärgere mich allerdings, dass er schon lackiert ist.


----------



## Own3r (14. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Die Front wirkt mir so ein wenig zu schlicht 

Baust du denn nicht das Display in die Frontblende ein?


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@Own3r: Natürlich werden das LCD, sowie alle Anschlüsse und Taster oben eingebaut. Das sieht man hier nur nicht. Was würdest du denn an der Front noch verändern? 
Es sei allerdings nochmals auf den fehlerhaften Maßstab hingewiesen, denn in echt sind die Lüfterschlitze im Verhältnis zum Rest viel größer.
Unter Umständne wird hinter die Schlitze noch ein sehr Feinmaschiges Edelsathlgewebe geklebt oder geschraubt. Das Ganze könnte dann auch noch beleuchtet werden. 

Heute habe ich noch an der PCI Blende weitergearbeitet. Allerdings habe ich langsam überhaupt keine Lust mehr den ganzen Mist zu zeichnen, ich will endlich bauen.  


Ich habe noch einmal nach der USB 3.0 Buchse gesehen und sie ist erst am 09.09 lieferbar. Als ich sie bestellt habe war sie allerdings noch verfügbar.


----------



## Own3r (15. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Wie wäre es mit einem Sichtfenster in der Frontblende, wo man direkt auf den AGB schaut?


----------



## L.B. (15. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@ Own3r: Die Idee ist zwar ganz witzig, aber es besteht wieder das Problem, dass man sich an solche Features nach wenigen Wochen sattgesehen hat und dann stören sie nur. Der AGB ist ja schon durch das Seitenfenster recht gut zu sehen.

Ich habe die Maße noch ein wenig angepasst, sodass die Proportionen schon ein bisschen besser herüberkommen. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Pläne sind jetzt fast wieder fertig. Es fehlt nur noch die Rückseite und das Board muss nach unten geschoben werden. Das Netzteil wird jetzt nämlich an einer ganz anderen Stelle montiert, und zwar in der Nebenkammer, in der auch der Radiator, sowie die Pumpe sitzt. Damit das passt, muss das NT hochkant stehen. Das hat den Vorteil, dass vorne richtig viel Platz ist und keine das Kabemanagment deutlich verbessert wird, da die Kabel direkt auf der Rückseite sind und nicht erst durch den MB-Träger geführt werden müssen. 

Ich weiß immer noch nicht, ob ich die Kabel sleeven soll. Wenn ich eine ATX Verlängreung nehme, ist das mit der Garantie ja auch kein Problem mehr.

Gerade überlege ich, meine Grafikkarte auch mit Wasser zu kühlen, ich habe da etwas Nettes gefunden:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Alphacool SP-N Silver GeForce 4x EOL Alphacool SP-N Silver GeForce 4x EOL 11045

Die Investition von 5€ wird mich zwar an den Rand des Ruins bringen , aber mit ein wenig Bastelei sollte sich daraus etwas Schönes machen lassen. Natürlich müssen dann noch die RAM Bausteine, sowie die VRMs gekühlt werden.


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Mir gefällt die Front gut, wie sie ist. Schlicht und edel. 
Der Kühler für die GraKa würde auch perfekt zum Mod passen, ist wirklich eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Hi, echt schöner Casecon. Vorallem deine entscheidung vom Wechsel von Rot zu gebürstetem edelstahl find ich gut. Was mich noch interessiert ist, wieviel kostet das LCD normal (und für wieviel hast du es bekommen), und was waren die Gründe gegen die LowCost Version aus der Modding Faq? Und welche Displays kann man bei der ModdingFaq Version nehmen? Hast du da mal einen Link dazu.

Ansonsten: [X]Abo


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@ Schelmiii:  Den Link zum LCD Shop findest du im Startpost. Regulär kostet ein LCD dort zwischen 20-30€ (4x20 Character LCD). Zum Ansteuern benötigt man aber noch einen USB Konverter, welcher widerum 30€ kostet. Im ersten Moment scheinen die Preise recht astronomisch zu sein, in andernen Läden (Conrad, Reichelt) wird man allerdings schnell das Doppelte los. Ich habe es aber dank des Sponsorings umonst bekommen.  Für die Modding-FAQ Variante kann man jedes HD44780 kompatibles LCD nehmen (gibt es auch bei LC Design). 

Die Lowcost-Variante von Modding-FAQ gefiel mir aus mehreren Gründen nicht. Zum einen muss der Testsigning Mode des Betriebssystems aktiviert werden, damit der Treiber läuft und zum anderen kann man nur StLCD zum Ansteuern nehmen, welches relativ wenige Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten und Funktionen bietet. Außerdem passte die Platine nicht hinter die Blende und Versuche eine Verlängerung zu bauen sind auch Mangels Material gescheitert.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Das mit dem Sichtfenster ist natürlich nur ne Möglichkeit 

Das Display kommt also da hin, wo der Powerbutton und die HDD-LED ist?


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ok, alles klar. Preislich ist das noch voll im Rahmen wie ich finde. Und man kann sich ja auch sponsorn lassen^^


----------



## L.B. (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@Own3r: Das LCD sowie, die Frontanschlüsse, die HDD-LED und der Power Taster kommen alle auf die obere Schräge.  


Heute habe ich wieder den ganzen Tag damit verbracht, die Pläne zu verändern, das ist echt anstrengend und langweilig.  Muss aber sein, das ist eben der Preis für das perfekte Ergebnis.  Insgesamt werden die Formen ein wenig runder, das wirkt edler und hat auch sonst einige Vorzüge. So zum Beispiel sind die Lüfteröffnungen jetzt mit abgerundeten Kanten (Radius 4cm) vershen, genauso wie die Lüfterblenden. Das sieht gut aus, die Lüfter können mehr Luft ansaugen und es kommt zu keinen Verwirbelungen. Außerdem hat es mich geärgert, dass so ein Gehäuse nur sieben Karten Slots hat, also habe ich neun draus gemacht.  Sodass es jetzt XL-ATX Boards aufnehmen kann.


----------



## h_tobi (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Hehe, da plant schon einer für die Zukunft, das ist der Vorteil, wenn man alles selber baut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Hmm das Planen geht schon lange.....

Aber zum scluss wird es bestimmt supie aus sehen. Aber ob ein XL-ATX Board sein wird ? Wer weiß. Aber wenn man schon mal so etwas macht ist es bestimmt besser nach dem motto klotzen statt kleckern vor zu gehen.


----------



## Own3r (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Es ist immer besser in die Zukunft zu denken und sich danach zu orientiern! Denn wer weiß, es könnte ja sein, dass XL-ATX Boards irgendwann den "normalen" ATX Standart ablösen.


----------



## Schelmiii (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Naja, der Trend geht ja eher gegen kleinere Sachen zum Beispiel ITX. Die meisten ATX Mobos sind ja auch schon alle in der Breite abgespeckt. Nur die fetten OC Boards ham noch die normalen ATX Werte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich denke auch ATX ist eine Sinnvolle Größe. Und alles wird kleiner. Aber zuviel Platz hat man im Case nie.


----------



## L.B. (17. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Es schadet auf jeden Fall nicht, wenn man Reserven hat. Schaltungen werden zwar immer mehr integriert und auf engeren Raum gepackt, die Boards, werden allerdings immer größer, um die höher integrierten Bausteine in vollem Funktionsumfang zu unterstützen. D.h. ein Prozessor mit mit 2^12 Kernen muss mit Energie versorgt werden. Die dafür nötigen Bausteine lassen sich allerdings (noch) nicht mit integrieren. Es könnte natürlich sein, dass sich das in 5 Jahren geändert hat und man sämtliche Komponenten, die normalerweise auf dem Board sind, intergrieren kann. Das fängt ja jetzt schon mit integrierten Grafikeinheiten an. 


Wie dem auch sei, heute habe ich die Pläne noch ein wenig verändert, sie sind jetzt fast fertig, lediglich die Rückwand muss noch einmal neu designed werden. Ich habe mich jetzt gänzlich für runde Formen entschieden, weil es einfach sehr schlicht und zeitlos ist. So wird jetzt auch das Seitenfenster an den Ecken abgerundet. Ich habe es auch schon in Papier ausgeschnitten und muss sagen, es sieht klasse aus. 

Als nächstes steht eigentlich die Produktion der Bleche an. Diese könnte ca. 3-4 Wochen dauern, danach müssen die Bleche auf dem Rahmen montiert werden (Löcher bohren und Gewinde schneiden). Im Anschluss daran muss glücklicherweise nicht mehr lackiert werden , sondern das Bauen von Kleinigkeiten kann beginnen. Was genau gemacht wird, habe ich mir noch nicht überlegt.



Heute habe ich versucht weiter zu machen, leider (fast) vergenbens. Ich musste das Planen abbrechen, nachdem ich eine halbe Stunde lang an einem verdammten Maß geknobelt habe und zu keinem vernünftigen Ergebnis gekommen bin . Das ist mir übrigens schon bei einigen anderne Maßen passiert, die über 10 verschiedene Ecken berechnet werden mussten. Hinzu kommt die tollen englische Maßeinheit Inch, deren Umrechnung mir teilweise metrische Werte mit fünf Dezimalen bescherte.  Ich werde versuchen weiter zu kommen, notfalls muss ich versuchen das Ganze mit SketchUp zu machen.


----------



## L.B. (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich habe meinen Nachbarn eben noch einmal gefragt, welcher Edelstahl genau verwendet wird. Es ist der häufig verwendete V2A Stahl.  Außerdem habe ich nachgefragt, ob man den Edelstahl tiefziehen kann, also "Beulen" reinstanzen kann, was allerdings nicht möglich ist. Wenn ich allerdings darüber nachdenke, würde das die schlichte Optik auch zu sehr beeinträchtigen.


Gerada hatte ich auch noch einen netten Bluescreen , allerdings nicht den Standardfehler, es wurde nur gesagt, dass System sei heruntergefahren worden, um Beschädigungen zu vermeiden. Dann startete er problemlos neu. Das MSI Board muss auf jeden Fall ersetzt werden, denn das ist ja nicht auszuhalten.  Außerdem brauche ich USB 3.0 für die Frontanschlüsse.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

USB 3 für die Front anschlüsse ? wozu ? So wichtig ist das mm nach nicht aber ok wenn das Board getauscht wird warum nicht.

Was ich mir so überlegt habe. Wie willst du das Edelstahl Oberflächen behandeln ?

Weil da können ganz schnell Kratzer rein kommen. Kleinere gehen noch die bekommt man mit polieren raus. Aber größere....


----------



## L.B. (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das Edelstahlblech ist maschinell gebürstet. Das sieht dann so aus wie gebürstetes Aluminium, nur eben in Edelstahl. Denjenigen will ich sehen, der das ohne Probleme zerkratzen kann. 

Ich habe hier noch ein Muster herumliegen und werde mal ausprobieren, wie leicht es sich zerkratzen lässt. Ergebnisse gibt es gleich...

...mit sehr harten Gegenständen (Nagel, Messer) kann man das Material zerkratzen. Mit weniger harten Materialien ist ein Zerkratzen ohne Weiteres aber nicht möglich.


----------



## Own3r (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das es kratzfest ist ist gut! 

Ich bin das MSI auch leid gewesen, daher habe ich jetzt das CHIVF


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Wenns Kratzfest ist ist es ok. Aber ich kenn das Zeug von Aufzugstüren und da gab es immer 2 Gründe weswegen die getauscht wurden.

1. Bananen efekt = Die Türblätter der äußeren Türen wurden krum.

2. Sie wahren tierisch zerkratzt. Was durch Polieren nicht mehr weg ging. Falls es dich interesiert; Es gibt spezieles Edelstahl Putzduch. Die Säubern und entfernen auch leichte Kratzer.


----------



## L.B. (18. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Was genau ist der Bananen-Effekt?  Das habe ich nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das wird bei dir nicht zu treffen. Die Aufzugtür Blätter aus Edelstahl sind unten etwas schwerer als oben. Und da die Türplätter , die in schichten aufgebaut sind, innen trinn unterschiedlich stark befestigt sind, Wandert durch die Alltags Belastung der untere Teil meist nach ausen, sie werden grumm.Oben ist sie an dem Kämpfer fest gemacht und sitzt dort bomben Fest. Aber unten sind sie niergens fest gemacht. Da sind nur Laufschuhe drann. 
Naja und da sie Grumm werden gehen sie immer schwerer und es sieht unschön aus. Deswegen haben viele Kunden das immer nach einiger Zeit bemängelt und die Blaätter wurden getauscht.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Wieder etwas gelernt.  Aber das liegt ja nicht am Material, sondern an der Konstruktion der Türen. 

Gerade habe ich die Planung der Rückwand beendet  und kann auch ganz sicher sein, dass alles stimmt, da ich es überprüft habe und mir beim Berechnen sehr viele Gedanken gemacht habe. Die Rückwand war mit Abstand der anspruchsvollste Teil der Panung und ich bin froh, dass ich nun fertig bin. Es fehlt nur noch die Laufwerkshalterung, das ist allerdings eine Sache von 30 Minuten.  
Hier müsst ihr mich aber noch mal beraten. Würdet ihr den Ausschnitt in der Front für das  ganze Laufwerk machen oder nur einen Ausschnitt für die Schublade machen. Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden, da beides seine Vor- und Nachteile hat. Ich müsste für die zweite Variante nur ein Programm haben (selber schreiben?), das es mir ermöglich das Laufwerk ohne Knopf zu öffnen und zu schließen. Soweit ich weiß gibt es zwei Dateien, die man zum Öffnen bzw. Schließen ausführen muss.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Also njein es ist teilweise blöd konstruiert gewessen ja. aber das Edelstahl war auch teilweise mit schuld daran da nur Edelstahl Türen den Bananen efekt hatten. normale Stahltüren eben nicht.

Ich würde nur die ,, Schublade " frei lassen und dann eben einen Stelthmod machen. Das Ganze laufwerk würde ich nicht frei lassen. Sofern du natürlich es auch mal wechseln kannst ohne groß die Flex ansetzen zu müssen.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Vom Ein- bzw. Ausbau besteht kein großer Unterschied zwischen beiden Varianten. Ein Stealth-Mod wird so wie so gemacht, es geht also nur um die Optik des Ausschnittes. Ich glaube ich werde nur die Schublade frei lassen. Einziger Nachteil wäre, dass man nur noch Laufwerke einsetzen kann und keine anderen 5 1/4" Geräte.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Naja das währe schon ein gewaltiger Nachteil. Wenn du das case später weiter nutzen willst Würde ich es schon so machen das du mindestens 2 Einsetzen kannst.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich finde hier die Optik wichtiger, weshalb ich trotz des kleinen Nachteils die Variante mit der Schublade nehmen werde. Zwei Laufwerke waren nie vorgesehen, sie würden auch gar nicht passen, da der AGB direkt unter der Laufwerkshalterung hängt. Wofür braucht man aber auch zwei Laufwerke? Ich könnte mein Laufwerk auch ganz ausbauen und nur einstecken, wenn das Betriebsystem neu installiert werden muss. 
Einzig solche Spielereien wie Aquaero&Co. könnte man nicht mehr in die Front einbauen (intern schon).


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Och öhm Filme via DVDs ansehen ? Oder manche Spiele instalieren ? Oder andere dinge wie eben OS instalieren ^^

Und ein 2. Platz währe sinnvoll wenn du zb jede Menge DVDs hast und dann der Nachvollger der Blue Ray kommt. Und die dann keine DVDs mehr abspielen. 

Ja ich weiß muss nicht zutreffen aber ich zb habe keinen Fernsehen mehr sondern nur noch meine PCs wo alles drüber läuft.

Aso hast du eine Skizze der Front ?


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Hier sind beide Varianten zum Vergleich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Vom optischen her ganz klar Version 1

Vom Praktischen ausgesehen würde ich Es so machen wie ich gesagt habe da man auch eine Blende so machen kann. Aber das musst du wissen.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Mir ist in jedem Fall die Optik wichtiger, da das Laufwerk bei mir keine große Rolle spielt, ich werde also morgen noch den Ausschnitt anpassen. 
Wenn dann die Pläne bei meinem Nachbarn sind, muss ich mir Gedanken über Sleeving machen, ansonsten könnte es recht langweilig werden, da die Herstellung der Bleche schon einige Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Jetzt muss eine Farbwahl getroffen werden, glücklicherweise passt zum Edelstahl eigentlich jegliche Farbekombination. Da ich das Asus Crosshair IV nehmen werde (falls es sich mein Board nicht doch anders überlegt und wieder funktionieren möchte ), wird es wohl eine schwarz-rote Farbkombination geben, wie es auch geplant war.


----------



## h_tobi (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Mir gefällt auch die erste Variante am Besten, auf die Rückwand bin ich schon sehr gespannt.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich empfele dir auch das Crosshair IV, das Farbkonzept Rot-Schwarz habe ich auch und es sieht einfach hammer aus!


----------



## Schelmiii (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Hol dir doch so ein Slot In Laufwerk, dann musst du nur einen Schlitz machen. So ein Laufwerk ist zwar teurer, aber du hast ja gesagt, Optik hat die höchste Priorität. Hier mal ne Auswahl von Slotin laufwerken.


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

@Schelmiii: Diese Laufwerke kannte ich gar nicht. 

40€ habe ich für mein Laufwerk auch gezahlt, der Preis geht also. Das werde ich mir genauer angucken. Vor allem, weil sich dann die Sache mit dem Öffnen und Schließen erledigt hätte. 

Außerdem habe ich mich entschlossen die Kabel zu sleeven. Ich werde am Wochenende bei MDPC-X bestellen. 


Kann mir einer erklären, was das hier soll? Ein Auslesefehler? (Maximaltemperatur) Im anschließendne Test mit Prime wurde der Prozessor jedenfalls "nur" 42°C warm (der Heatkiller ist ja noch nicht in Betrieb ).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das ist ein Auslesefehler, probiere mal die neuste Version von Coretemp.

Meine CPU ist im Idel kühler


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Nicht mehr lange, der Heatkiller liegt ja schon im Schrank. 

Ich werde aber auf jeden Fall mal die neuere Version von CoreTemp testen.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Willst du alle Kabel sleeven?


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich werde eine ATX Verlängerung, sowie die modularen Kabel, die ich benötige, sleeven. Dadurch verliere ich die Garantie nicht und ich kann nicht ganz so viel beschädigen. 

P.S. Die neue Core Temp Version ist echt cool. Es gibt eine Option "Windows 7 Taskbar", die in der Taskleiste im Core Temp Symbol einen Balken mit belibigen Werten anzeigt.


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Was meinst du mit modularen Kabeln? Meinst du damit die Stromkabel für die Festplatten, Laufwerke und fürs Motherboard (P8) usw.?


----------



## L.B. (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Alle Kabel, die man an das Netzteil anstecken kann, sind damit gemeint. Es wäre ja auch relativ sinnlos das ATX Kabel zu sleeven und die anderen Kabel nicht. 


Das ist der Warenkorb, meint ihr die Menge ist ausreichend?
Warenkorb


----------



## Own3r (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Der Warenkorb ist bei mir leer !

Verlierst du denn nicht die Garantie, wenn du die Kabel sleevst?


----------



## Janny (19. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Sieht für'n Anfang doch schonmal Stark aus, viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Man verliert die Garatie nicht, da im Garantiefal ja nur das Netzteil eingeschickt werden muss.


Update: (es gibt allerdings nichts zu sehen )

Die Pläne habe ich noch ein wenig bearbeitet und da mir eine einfache Blende auf dem Laufwerk zu primitiv ist, habe ich mir hier etwas ganz exklusives ausgedacht (ich hoffe, dass funktioniert nachher auch ). Sobald das Laufwerk geöffnet wird, klappt die Blende nach unten auf und die Schublade kann ausfahren. Das könnte man mit einem mittig angebrachten Scharnier, der Blende und einer schwachen Feder realisieren. So etwas gibt es ja schon in einigen DVD Playern. Was haltet ihr davon?


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das gibt es nicht nur ein einigen DVD-Playern, sondern auch bei HTPCs. Du musst nur gucken, dass die Schublade leicht die Blende nach unten klappen lassen kann!


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich benötige nur eine sehr schwache Feder, dann ist das gar kein Problem mehr. Die Blende wird kugelgelagert aufgehängt, Lager habe ich nämlich gefunden.  Im Moment suche ich eine Möglichkeit das Laufwerk per Programm zu öffnen und zu schließen, weil man ja keinen Knopf mehr hat. Die Blende kann man natürlich im Notfall manuell öffnen, falls mal wieder sämtliche Treiber abgestürtzt sind und ich alles über die DVD des Betriebssystems regenerieren muss.


----------



## h_tobi (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Auf jeden Fall eine super Idee, vor allem die richtige Feder zu finden wird interessant werden, da der 
Edelstahl doch schon einiges mehr wiegt als das Plastik oder Alu der fertigen Lösungen.

Edit: Ein/zwei Programme habe ich schon hier, da ich wegen meiner Stealthmods auch keine Schalter mehr nutze.
Wenn du willst, kann ich sie evtl. hochladen, sollte von der Dateigröße her passen.


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

@ h_tobi: Das wäre klasse, denn davon hängt letztendlich ab, ob das Ganze realisiert werden kann oder nicht. Die Mechanik selbst stellt bis auf den Rückziehmechanismus nicht wirklich ein Problem dar. Bei den Kugellagern muss ich noch mal gucken, denn ich glaube, eines ist bereits im Eimer.  Ich werde aber sicher noch Ersatz finden. Eventuell kann man die Blende auch noch beleuchten, aber ich möchte mir nicht zu viel vornehmen, mal sehen, wie es kommt. 

Im Übrigen habe ich noch weiter an den Plänen gearbeitet (sagte ich nicht letztens "eine Sache von 30 Minuten"-von wegen, nach drei Stunden Arbeit bin ich nun immer noch nicht fertig ) 

Reichen 30 Meter Sleeve für das ganze System? (ATX Verlängerung + Kabel)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Bei den sleeves kann ich dir nicht weiter helfen. Aber bei dem Programm schon. Ich nehm das hier und es hat den Nobody Test (wütendes darufklicken) Überstanden ohne ab zuschmieren.


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das Programm kenne ich schon, weil du es mir letztens schon einmal empfohlen hattest. Es hat auch funktioniert, allerdings scheint das meinem Laufwerk nicht gut bekommen zu sein.  Danach erkannte es kein Medium mehr, egal ob DVD, CD-R oder Audio CD. Mit einem Neustart konnte ich es glücklicherweise wieder in Ordnung bringen.  Trotzdem danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*



Es gibt bestimmt noch andere Programme, musst nur suchen !


----------



## L.B. (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich habe jetzt genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe. Das Programm heißt WinEject, funktioniert einwandtfrei und bietet viele Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten. Ich kann jetzt mit Strg + 1 das Laufwerk öffnen und schließen. Man kann natürlich auch andere Tastenombinationen einstellen.


----------



## Own3r (20. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ja dann ist ja alles gut ! Jetzt kann es ja an den Stealthmod gehen .


----------



## L.B. (21. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Damit kann ich erst anfangen, wenn die Bleche fertig sind, da ich ja alles anpassen muss. Allerdings muss ich jetzt die richtige Größe für den Ausschnitt wählen. Damit nachher alles problemlos läuft, werde ich morgen mal einen Prototypen zusammenzimmern. 

Außerdem habe ich mir noch mal den Sleeve angeguckt und der graue Sleeve gefällt mir auch extrem gut. Ich könnte also auch schwarz und grau kombinieren. Das sieht sehr edel und schlicht aus und passt zu allen Farben.


----------



## h_tobi (21. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Schwarz / grauer sleeve wird bestimmt edel aussehen, eine gute Wahl. 

Ich habe dir noch ein paar kleine Programme angehängt, evtl. ist eins
davon noch besser geeignet. 
Da Programm von Nobody ist schon sehr gut, nur kann ich es mit 2 DVDs
nicht nutzen, es schmeißt mir gleich beide DVDs gleichzeitig aus, leider.


----------



## L.B. (21. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Danke für die Programme, h_tobi, ich werde sie später mal ausprobieren. Jetzt muss ich mich erst einmal um die Laufwerkshalterung und die HDD Halterung kümmern. Die HDD Halterung wird unter der Laufwerkshalterung hängen. 
Die Lian Li HAlterung werde ich verkaufen, da sie ja bis auf den Lack noch neuwertig ist.  

Außerdem habe ich jetzt 20 Meter schwarzen und 10 Meter grauen Sleeve, sowie Schrumpfschlauch und Kleinkram bestellt. Das Werkzeug habe ich mir gespart, weil es mir zu teuer war, also muss ich mir da auch etwas einfallen lassen.

Edit: Die Pläne sind soweit erst einmal fertig. Morgen müssen sie lediglich noch auf Fehler überprüft werden. Ich werde doch den alten HDD Käfig weiterverwenden, da er von der Technik einfach besser ist, als eine einfache Blechhalterung (Entkopplung, Montage, etc.)


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Heute habe ich probeweise mit dem alten Sleeve meines Sata Stromkabels einen Lüfter geseleevt. Leider schrumpft der Conrad Schrumpfschlauch nicht weit genug, soadass der Sleeve keinen Halt hat, deshalb fehlt auch die Spannung. 

Das sind alle modularen Kabel, die ich im Moment nicht eingebaut habe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbstgebauter Pinremover und ein Anschlag für das Schneiden des Shrinks. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Das Sleeve sieht gut aus! Und wie man sehen kann, funktioniert auch ein selbstgebauter Pin-Remover!


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Der Remover funktioniert einwandtfrei und das für weniger als ein Cent. (es ist übrigens eine modifizierte Sicherheitsnadel ). Schön ist der Sleeve allerdings nicht.  Es ist ja noch der alte, den ich vom Sata Kabel runtergeschnitten habe. Außerdem war es mein erster Versuch, der natürlich immer misslingt. 

Ich habe zwei extrem gute Neuigkeiten. Zum einen sind die Pläne endlich fertig geworden, ich habe sie gerade auf etwaige Fehler überprüft und bin an einer Stelle sogar fündig geworden. Da wollten sich doch glatt 0,25cm wegmogeln.  Zum anderen  hat sich ein neues (richtiges) Werkzeug meiner Werkstatt hinzugesellt, eine Kreissäge. Und zwar kein OBI Müll, sondern eine alte Montagesäge von meinem Großvater, der sie noch herumstehen hatte. Die Säge ist so gut wie nie in Gebrauch gewesen und nur ein bisschen eingestaubt. Es gibt nur zwei Probleme, ich habe Angst vor der Säge  und sie benötigt 380V Drehstrom.


----------



## h_tobi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Hrhrhr, Männer Spielzeug, dann viel Spaß mit dem Schätzchen. 

Der Schrumpfschlauch von Conrad wird nur 2:1 schrumpfen, der von Nils macht aber 3:1 deswegen 
hält der besser auf den dünnen Kabeln. Conrad sollte aber auch 3:1 im Programm haben.


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Ich habe ja auch Schrumpfschlauch bei MDPC-X bestellt, weswegen das ziemlich egal ist. Der MDPC-X Shrink hat ein Schrumpfverhältnis von 4:1, der von Conrad 3:1. 

Ich werde noch ein paar Bilder von der Kreissäge machen und heute Abend hochladen. Das Blatt ist noch nicht eingebaut und ein Kabel für die Stromversorgung muss auch erst noch gelegt werden, das macht aber besser ein richtiger Elektriker, sonst brennt nachher noch das ganze Haus ab.  Das Blatt ist für Senkrecht-Schnitte in gewachsenem Holz und für Leimholz geeignet. Für Acrylglas, etc. kann man das natürlich nicht nehmen. Bevor die Säge in Betrieb genommen werdne kann, müssen auch noch einige Sicherheitsvorkehrungen (Abdeckung für das Sägeblatt, Holzschieber, etc.) und eine Verlängerung für den Sägetisch gebaut werden.


----------



## h_tobi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Stimmt, der small schrumpft sogar 4:1, hatte nur den SATA Shrink im Kopf, da ist es 3:1 

Zur Säge:
Wenn du das richtige Ersatzblatt kaufst, kannst du auch Acryl schneiden, ich habe mir heute erst Eins 
bestellt, ist zwar für Alu, durch die HM Zähne sollte es aber auch für Acryl gehen.


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Wenn ich noch einmal Acrylglas sägen muss, kann ich das ja wieder bei OBI machen lassen. Normalerweise arbeite ich mehr mit Holz, wofür das Blatt dann geeignet wäre.


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Planung abschließen---*

Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder der Kreissäge. Mittlerweile ist auch das Blatt schon eingebaut. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Blatt sieht zwar verrostet aus, ist aber noch absolut neuwertig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Ein schönes Teil, vor allem robust.  Da würde sogar auf der rechten Seite noch eine 
Oberfräse drunter passen....


----------



## L.B. (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich die Säge behalte, da es wirklich sehr gefährlich ist.  Vorerst ist sowieso noch kein entsprechender Stromanschluss vorhanden.


----------



## Own3r (22. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

DAS ist eine Kreissäge, welche auch nicht ganz ohne ist. Allein das Sägeblatt wirkt sehr scharf...


----------



## nyso (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Alte *******, ich würde mit dem Ding wohl nicht arbeiten wollen


----------



## L.B. (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Ich habe mich jetzt entschieden meinem Großvater die Säge zurückzugeben. Zum Löten hat man mit zwei Händen so wie so schon zu wenige, da darf nicht noch eine fehlen.  Sollte ich noch einmal etwas sägen müssen, kann ich das ja im OBI machen lassen.

Desweiteren ist endlich die USB 3.0 Buchse verfügbar, sodass sie wohl bald versendet wird. Das Geld für den Sleeve ist auch überwiesen, es kann also in wenigen Tagen richtig losgehen.


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder vom Sleeve! Die Kreissäge würde ich nicht benutzen, denn das Teil ist wirklich brutal!


----------



## L.B. (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Das Gefährliche ist nicht das Blatt selbst, denn, wenn man umsichtig sägt und das Werkstück nicht freihand ohne Vorschubhilfe sägt, kann da nicht viel passieren. Extrem gefährlich wird es nur, wenn sich das Werkstück verkantet, denn dann kann alles Mögliche passieren. Das Werkstück wird zum Geschoss und in dem Moment hat man auch keine Kontrolle mehr über die Hände. Es ist demnach wohl das Beste, wenn ich die Säge nicht benutzen werde. 

Heute habe ich noch mal mit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen, da er sich nicht sicher war, ob sich die gesamte Front auf einmal kanten lässt. Glücklicherweise ist das aber doch kein Problem.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Is doch ne Süße die Säge.  

Das Blöde an den Teilen ist wirklich das sie die Werkstücke zum Fliegen bringen. Gerade mit den groben Blättern ist das ne ganz heikle angelegenheit.

Das mit der Front ist gut so. Bin mal gespannt wie es dann aussieht. Aso Weiß der Nachbar eigentlich was er da so macht ? 

Also das seine Arbeit hier im Forum zu sehen sein wird ?


----------



## L.B. (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Warum sollte ihn das denn stören? Außerdem organisiert mein Nachbar "nur" alles, das Lasern übernimmt ein anderer Betrieb. 

Es handelt sich ja auch nur um die Bleche, ich werde sie dann später selbst montieren und hoffentlich nicht alles versauen. Ich würde ja gerne selbst etwas mehr Hand anlegen aber bei Edelstahl ist das so eine Sache.  Es handelt sich schließlich nicht  um die Alufolie oder Stahlpappe , aus denen herkömmliche Gehäuse bestehen. 

Außerdem fühle ich mich immer wieder in meiner Entscheidung bestätigt, das Gehäuse nicht zu lackieren. Gerade habe ich versucht in der lackierten Rückblende ein I/O Shield zu installieren, worunter der Lack allerdings deutlich gelitten hat. 

Wie dem auch sei, als nächstes wird erst einmal das Netzteil mit Sleeve versehen. Ich werde mich dann auch bemühen ein wenig schönere Bilder zu machen, denn bisher dienten sie ja mehr der Information. Leider hat meine Kamera ja Probleme mit dem Fokussieren, sobald man sich auf 20-15cm nähert.


----------



## Own3r (23. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Die kriegst das schon hin ! Mit dem Lack hätte ich jetzt auch gelassen, nur Pulvern wäre eine Möglichkeit...aber ohne Lack und nur gebürsteter Edelstahl ist auch gut!


----------



## L.B. (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Warten auf den Sleeve*

Heute ist noch ein kleines Paket von Aquatuning eingetroffen, welches für das Sleeven allerdings von großer Bedeutung ist. An dieser Stelle noch einmal ein großes Dankeschön an Herrn Schultze von Aqautuning.  

Ich habe einige Bilder gemacht und dabei die Kamera ein bisschen anders konfiguriert. Bisher habe ich immer nur im "Auto-Modus" fotografiert. Ich habe es jetzt auch hinbekommen, dass die Kamera im Nahbereich besser fokussieren kann. 

Diese Stecker ersetzen später die standardmäßigen Stecker, da diese "geteilt" sind (20+24pol. ATX) und der Grafikkartenstecker zudem auch noch hellblau ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann mir irgendjemand erklären wozu die beiden seitlichen Haken auf der Buchsenseite dienen? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mich bei der Wärmeleitpaste für die Coolink Chilleramic entschieden, da sie einen sehr niedrigen Wärmewiderstand bietet, sich gut verteilen lässt und mit 10g für 30 Anwendungen ausreicht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Dreingabe von Aqautuning. (Das sind keine Werbebanner, die entfernt werden müssen, sondern ein rein informatives Bild) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich schon mit dem auseinanderbauen der ATX Verlängerung angefangen, was sich dank des P.P.R. (professional pin remover ) als sehr einfach gestalten sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kleine Spielerei mit der Tiefenschärfe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Kraftstoffeinfüllflasche habe ich zuletzt gefunden und mir gedacht, damit könnte man die Wasserkühlung doch sehr einfach befüllen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Zuerst gaaaanz wichtig; Soll das heißen du hast keine Gummi Bärchen bekommen ? Das wäre nicht gut ... Das ist immer das erste was ich aus den Päckchen raus nehme....

So zum Nachbarn; Ne meine nicht das es ihm stört aber vlt will er erwähn werden so ,, Vielen Dank an meinen Nachbarn der das ganze ermöglicht hat" Aber denk dran keine Werbebanner fürn Nachbarn 

Zu den Bildern; die sehen jetzt besser aus. Wenn du die Kamera noch wo auflegen könntest würden sie auch nicht verwackeln wie Bild 3 und 4

Zur Paste; da bin ich mal gespannt was die so bringt.

Die Häckchen dienen der befestigung wenn du ein anderes Kabel anschliest was das gegenstück hat. Ist also ne Sicherung damits nicht ab geht.


----------



## Own3r (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Wieso hast du denn nicht die Prolimatech Pk-1 genommen? 

Die beiden Haken sind wahrscheinlich für das Einrasten in die Buchse da!


----------



## L.B. (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@Nobody: Bild 3 und 4 wurden noch im Automatik-Modus aufgenommen. Damit dürfte dann eindeutig bewiesen sein, dass selbiger nichts taugt. Wegen der Gummibärchen bin ich jetzt natürlich sehr schwer enttäuscht.  Statt der Gummibärchen habe ich ja den gesamten Inhalt des Pakets umsonst bekommen. 
Ich denke es wäre meinem Nachbarn lieber, wenn er nicht namentlich erwähnt würde. 

@Own3r: Ich habe mich bei der Wahl der Wärmeleitpaste am WLP-Test in der letzten Ausgabe der PCGH orientiert und die Chillaramic liegt in der Gesamtwertung vor der PK-1, lediglich die Kühlleistung ist minimal schlechter. Dafür ist die Paste mit 0,70€ pro Gramm extrem günstig und lässt sich einfacher auftragen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ist das nicht die WLP die auf Keramik bassiert  Ich dachte da hätte ich mal was gelesen.

Das du das Packet umsonst bekommen hast, egal, ABER keine Gummibärchen mehr ? Das ist schlecht... Ich hatte auch schon keine mehr bekommen...... 

Wenn gehts eigentlich los mit dem Sleeven ? Und wie lange dauert es bevor das case dann da ist, zumindest die Bauteleile ?


----------



## L.B. (24. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Die Wärmeleitpaste basiert laut Verpackung auf keramischen Nano-Partikeln. 

Der Sleeve sollte Donnerstag, spätestens Freitag ankommen, wobei ich über das Wochende nicht zu Hause bin. Sodass ich wahrscheinlich Montag beginnen werde. Ich denke, dass die Produktion der Bleche nicht allzu lange dauern wird, allerdings konnte mein Nachbar keine genauen Angaben dazu machen (ich schätze mal, dass es gute 3-4 Wochen dauert, ähnlich wie der Rahmen). Morgen sollte allerdings die USB 3.0 Buchse eintreffen, sodass ich die Frontanschlüsse fertig löten kann. 
Aber keine Angst, langweilig wird es garantiert nicht, da ich noch sehr viele Kleinigkeiten zu erledigen habe.


----------



## Gnome (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Kleines aber feines Paket haste gekriegt. Kannst ja mal paar Temp-Werte reinsetzen, wie sich die Coolink WLP so macht


----------



## L.B. (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

@ Gnome: Das kann ich machen, wobei das nicht sonderlich aufschlussreich über die Kühlleistung der Paste ist, denn ich habe ja keinerlei Vergleich zu einer anderen Paste. 

Heute ist auch endlich das Paket von Conrad eingetroffen und ich wollte mich gleich ans Löten machen. Dummerweise hat die Buchse ein kleineres Rastermaß als die Platine.  D.h. ich müsste selbst eine Platine herstellen, was leider aufgrund des fehlenden Materials nicht möglich ist. Ich muss mir also irgendetwas einfallen lassen, sodass ein vernünftiges Ergebnis dabei herumkommt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich habe die MX 2 und mich würden die werde auch mal interessieren. Auch wenn man sie dierekt nicht vergleichen kann.

Wegen dein Problem. Mach mal nen Foto. Vlt gibt es ne möglichkeit....


----------



## L.B. (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich werde die Temperaturen schon hochladen, kein Problem. Ein Vergleich zwischen dem Heatkiller 3.0 und dem Thermaltake Kühler dürfte problemlos möglich sein und der Temperaturunterschied dürfte eigentlich nicht zu knapp ausfallen. 

Die Buchse passt aufgrund des Rastermaßes (dieses ist bei USB 3.0 wegen der 9 statt 4 Pins wesentlich kleiner) nicht in die Platine. Natürlich könnte man eine Reihe Pins umbiegen, aber das Tagebuch heißt ja nicht Huddel&Co. Productions. 

Mir ist allerdings etwas anderes eingefallen. Ich werde nämlich in 4 Wochen ein Praktikum bei einem Elektroingenieur machen. Ich denke, dass ich dort mal eben eine Platine ätzen kann. 

Desweiteren habe ich das 8-polige VGA Kabel schon einmal zerlegt, damit das Sleeven direkt beginnen kann, wenn das Material da ist.


----------



## L.B. (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---*

Ich habe noch einige Bilder angesammelt. 

So werden die Lüfteröffnungen und die Lüfterblenden später aussehen. Natürlich werden die Lüftergitter nur innen montiert, außen werden Bleche verwendet, die diesen ähneln: http://www.aquatuning.de/product_info.php/info/p8207_Phobya-Blende-Quad--480--Stripes-Black.html



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist der Prototyp der Laufwerksblende. Wie man sieht habe ich vernünftige Federn gefunden, sie stammen aus zwei alten Floppy Laufwerken. Diese haben eine sehr niedrige Federkonstante, sodass die Blende butterweich öffnet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Stange dient nur der Befestigung der Federn. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht, fokussiert die Kamera erstklassig, solange man nicht im Idioten-Modus fotografiert.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich konstruktionsbedingt satte 2cm Luft unter dem Board habe, kann ich dort eine CCFL Röhre montieren. Hier ist die Leuchte mittig unter dem Bord, sodass die Durchkontaktierungen zu "glühen" scheinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist die Röhre seitlich montiert, der Effekt ist im Gegensatz zu LEDs deutlich zu sehen. 
P.S. Keine Sorge, das ist nicht das Board, was später eingebaut wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Kleinkram---*

Das 5 Bild sieht geil aus. Wie das so durchleuchtet. Du musst mal testen, wie der effekt bei dem Board ist, das rein kommt, vllt hat das nicht soviele Löcher, wär dann ja schade.


----------



## h_tobi (25. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Kleinkram---*

Dein Mechanismus sieht schon richtig gut aus, vor allem sind die Bilder jetzt schön scharf. 

Das Bild vom beleuchteten Board ist ebenfalls einfach nur genial, ich hoffe, das richtige Board 
erstrahlt in ähnlichem Glanz.


----------



## L.B. (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Kleinkram---*

*Update: *

@h_tobi: Da es sich bei den leuchtenden Stellen um die Durchkontaktierungen handelt, die jedes Board besitzt, dürfte der Effekt ähnlich, wenn nicht gar besser sein.


Als ich heute nach der Schule nach Hause gekommen bin, habe ich neben der Tür ein unscheinbares Paket entdeckt. Es war das Paket von MDPC-X.  Ich habe mich dann gleich daran begeben, Bilder zu machen und zu Basteln. 

Mit der obligatorische Zeichnung,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der absolut genialen Qualität, dem schnellen Versand, den guten Preisen und einer kleinen Dreingabe (roter Small-Sleeve) gewinnt man gute Kunden.  Daran sollte sich manch anderer Geschäftsmann mal ein Beispiel nehmen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesen Sata Steckern wird später das Sata Stromkabel gebaut.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sleeve trifft auf 2*10^6 Jahre alten Baumstamm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit einem Anschlag kann man den Schrumpfschlauch sehr gleichmäßig abschneiden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist der streng selektierte Shrink zu sehen.  In der Schale sind 48 Stücke 1,5cm langen Shrinks für die ATX Verlängerung, links darunter 1,5cm Shrink für alles Mögliche und rechts unten ist der Müll.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wann lernen die Hersteller endlich, dass Papieraufkleber nichts taugen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich die Kameraeinstellungen noch ein wenig angepasst, sodass die Farbe des Sleeves jetzt sehr naturgetreu aussieht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## h_tobi (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Schönes Update und super gesleevt, ich freue mich auf die nächsten Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Bilder werden jede Menge kommen, verlass dich drauf. 

Dafür, dass es mein erster Versuch war, bin ich damit sehr zufrieden (was selten vorkommt ). Ich habe mir extrem viel Mühe gegeben und volle drei Stunden in den Lüfter investiert.  Allerdings musste das Kabel noch gekürzt werden und am Lüfter waren einige Arbeiten mit dem Dremel erforderlich.


----------



## Own3r (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Ist das ein Lüfter, der eingebaut wird? Dennich finde, dass du super gesleevt hast (3 Stunden für den Lüfter )!

Jetzt kann ich es kaum erwarten, dass du das NT sleevst. 

P.S.: Wo befindet sich eigentlich immer die Zeichnung von MDPC-X?


----------



## nyso (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Außen auf der Packung^^


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Dann hast du dir ja einiges vorgenommen. Dann las mal sehen was du mit den slevves so zauberst.

Aber wozu ist der Rote slevve ? nur für die Lüfter oder wie oder was ?


----------



## L.B. (26. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Das Stück des roten Sleeves habe ich geschenkt bekommen. Ich habe damit nur den einen Lüfter gesleevt, der Rest wird schwarz-grau.


----------



## L.B. (28. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Da ich nicht zu Hause bin, konnte ich leider keine Bilder machen. Das hat mich allerdings nicht davon abgehalten die Kabel weiter zu sleeven, sodass die ATX Verlängerung heute fertig geworden ist.  Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis äußerst zufrieden, es ist wirklich gut geworden. Das 8 polige VGA Kabel hatte ich noch am Donnerstag Abend gemacht. Bilder werde ich morgen nachliefern, wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin, damit ihr euch von der Qualität überzeugen könnt. 



Edit: Gleich kommt ein Update, im Moment bin ich in Eile, weil der Rechner halb demontiert neben mir liegt.


----------



## L.B. (29. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---*

Entschuldigt bitte den Dreifach-Post. 

Update: 

Gestern habe ich mich an die ATX Verlängerung gewagt, diese ist mir, denke ich, auch ganz gut gelungen. Lediglich die Tatsache, dass die Kabel unterschiedlich lang sind, könnte mich ein bisschen ärgern. Das hat allerdings den Vorteil, dass das Ganze ein wenig aufgelockert wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Rechner mit zum Testen eingebauten Kabeln. Der Test war ein wenig nervenaufreibend, in Erwartung einer mittelgroßen bis großen Explosion habe ich dann das Knöpfchen gedrückt.  Glücklicherweise gab es bei keiner Komponente eine schlagartige Abgabe von Elektronen. 

[Die folgenden Bilder wurden aufgrund der schlechten Beleuchtung im Idioten-Modus und mit Blitz aufgenommen.]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich merke jetzt im offenen Aufbau erst, was für eine Thermo-Box mein Gehäuse ist. Der Prozessor ist zwischen 25 und 28°C warm, die Grafikkarte ist auch 10°C kühler als vorher und der Netzteillüfter summt mit maximal 900 U/min vor sich hin. (vorher 1100 U/min)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Acid (29. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

hey bin begeistert was du hier zauberst  

auf welcher seite kann ich denn aktuelle bilder vom case sehen?

Die gleiche flasche nutze ich auch zum befüllen der wakü


----------



## L.B. (29. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Danke, Acid. 

Zum Gehäuse, daran habe ich ja noch nichts gebaut, es ging ja immer nur um die Planung. Der Rahmen steht in meiner Werkstatt und wartet auf die Bleche, die ja zurzeit gelasert werden. Da ich ja Edelstahl nehme, kann ich nicht wirklich viel selbst machen, da das Material so extrem fest und hart ist. Aluminium kann man ja einfach feilen, bohren und sägen, Edelstahl kann man bestenfalls bohren. 

Ich denke aber, dass die Bleche nicht mehr allzulange brauchen, ich muss dann nur noch einige Bohrungen machen und die Bleche auf den Rahmen anpassen. 

Die Flasche stinkt selbst nach 2 Spülmaschinendurchgängen immer noch nach Treibstoff.  Wahrscheinlich ist das Zeug in den Kunststoff diffundiert.

Ich habe gerade noch die Xigmatek Lüfter, sowie die Kaltlichtkathode gesleevt, Bilder gibt es dann beim nächsten Update.


----------



## Acid (29. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

WoW gelaserter Edelstahl...kann ja nur edel werden  bin echt extrem gespannt drauf! Ich hoffe doch auf die Front kommt ein orig Ferrari logo.. bekommt man bei ebay sicherlich....

Und btw... ich hatte in meiner flasche nitro (von den vebrenner autos...) und dieser geruch geht auch nicht mehr raus, hat meiner wakü bisher aber auch noch nicht geschadet


----------



## h_tobi (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

RESPEKT die gesleevten Kabel sehen super aus, da hast du perfekt gearbeitet. 
Ich freue mich auf die ersten Bilder der Bleche, kann es kaum erwarten die am Rahmen zu sehen.


----------



## Own3r (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Dein jetztiges Case ist wirklich eine Thermo-Box! Ich bin es garnicht mehr gewohnt ein so kleines Case zu sehen !


----------



## VJoe2max (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Das massive Gestell deiner CaseCon ist echt beeindruckend! Auch von den Dimensionen her 

Die Vorbereitungen der Einbauten gefallen mir auch außerordentlich gut :d: Insbesondere die Elektronikbasteleien machen einiges her! Gefällt mir gut, die Taktik schon mal den ganzen Kleinkram vorzubereiten bevor es mit dem eigentlichen Zusammenbau richtig los geht. 

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die gelaserten Bleche 



Zu den Clips an der ATX-Kupplung: Die sind nicht für einen Stecker mit passenden Gegenstücken etc. sondern für die sogenannte SnapIn-Montage . -> Einbau-Beipiel aus meiner CaseCon. Die Clips krallen sich an der Blechkante fest, wenn man die Ausschnitte genau nach Norm macht. 


Achso: Abo kommt natürlich gleich rein .


----------



## L.B. (30. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Erstmal vielen Dank an alle für das nette Lob.  Es freut mich, dass euch meine Arbeit gefällt. 

@Acid: Das Gehäuse wird nun doch nicht mehr in Ferrari-Optik gestaltet. Das hatte ich einige Seiten zuvor erläutert. In meiner Flasche war auch Nitromethan, welches ziemlich stark riecht. 

@h_tobi: Danke, ich persönlich bin mit den gesleevten Kabeln auch sehr zufrieden. Es ist ja immerhin das erste Mal, das ich Kabel sleeve. 

@Own3r: Jetzt im offenen Aufbau sind die Temperaturen durchschnittlich 10°C niedriger. Ich denke, die Dämmung ist schuld an den hohen Temperaturen. 

@VJoe2max: Erst einmal Danke für das Abo. 
Das Gestell ist wirklich sehr massiv, wobei die Abmaße gar nicht mal so groß sind. Viele Big-Tower sind höher und tiefer, lediglich in der Breite schlägt mein CaseCon alles Bisherige. 
Die Elektronikbastelein werden in nunmehr drei Wochen noch um einiges professioneller, wenn ich mein Praktikum mache. (Ich hoffe, ich darf die Ätzausrüstung benutzen )
Ich wusste gar nicht, dass die Klammern für eine Snap In Montage gedacht sind, dafür scheinen sie mir ziemlich labil. Auf deinem Bild sieht es allerdings sehr gut aus. 


@all:  Gerade ist mein Nachbar noch einmal gekommen, um einige Unklarheiten bezüglich der Bleche abzuklären. Ich habe nämlich für sämtliche Bohrungen M... geschrieben und wusste nicht, dass man das nur macht, wenn dort ein metrisches Gewinde hin soll.  Glücklicherweise hat derjenige, der die Bleche in der CAD-Software gezeichnet hat, mitgedacht und daraus einfache Bohrungen gemacht.  Des Weiteren musste an der Rückblende ein Maß verändert werden, da dort ansonsten kein Kanten möglich wäre. Das stellt allerdings kein Problem dar.

Ich werde jetzt noch das Sata Kabel sleeven und um ca. 9 Uhr ein paar Bilder der gesleevten Lüfter, CCFL-Röhre und des Sata Kabels nachliefern.


9 Uhr-Update: (um 8Uhr )

Hier sind noch ein paar Bilder meiner Hardware, leider sind sie ziemlich schlecht. Ich werde allerdings richtige Bilder machen, sobald ich die Komponenten ausgebaut habe und die Beleuchtung besser ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Lautsprecher... (man merkt, dass es draußen schon dunkel war und so die Beleuchtung sehr dürftig war)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und das Sata Kabel



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Schluss noch die Kaltlichtkathode...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Bei dir wird ja wirklich alles gesleeved  

Willst du eigentlich direkt in den Stahlrahmen schrauben / bzw. die Gewinde direkt da rein schneiden oder wirst du Nietmuttern verwenden? Ich frage nur, weil das Gewindeschneiden in Edelstahl schon ne ziemlich heikle Angelegenheit ist  - insbesondere wenn man es von Hand versucht . Hab da sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht!
Nietmuttern sind wesentlich einfacher im Handling und im Notfall (falls das Gewinde nicht mittig sitzt etc.) bohrt man sie halt aus und hat einen weiteren Versuch . 
Worauf du dann beim Bohren, egal ob für direkt geschnittene Gewinde oder Nietmuttern, noch achten solltest: Die Späne, die in die fast unvermeidlich in die Rohrprofile fallen, müssen auch wieder raus - sonst schepperts da auf ewig drin .
Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob und wenn ja der Rahmen offene Profilenden hat, aber je nach dem solltest du das Gestell dann beim Bohren so legen, dass die Späne nicht in eine "Sackgasse" fallen wo man nicht ran kommen kann bzw. eine Möglichkeit schaffen die Späne raus zu blasen.



			
				L.B. schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Big-Tower sind höher und tiefer, lediglich in der Breite schlägt mein CaseCon alles Bisherige.


Da kann ich mit 31x64x49,5 cm (BxHxL) fast noch mithalten


----------



## L.B. (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Die Späne habe mir auch schon Kopfzerbrechen bereitet. Das Problem wird sein, dass man durch das Gewindeschneiden eine ölige Brühe produziert, die dann unvermeidbar in das Profil fällt. Dieses ist ja durch die 45° Ecken geschlossen, sodass die Späne kein Möglichkeit habe heraus zu kommen. Ich hoffe, dass man sie mit einem Staubsauger absaugen kann. 
Nietmuttern sind mir gar nicht bekannt. Ich wollte die Gewinde eigentlich schneiden. Welche Variante würdest du mir denn empfehlen?
Das Gewinde würde mit einem Akkubohrer geschnitten werden.

Ich mache mir gerade Gedanken über die Festplattenmontage, einen Punkt, den ich bis jetzt immer verschoben habe, weil er irgendwie zu kompliziert war. Den Festplattenkäfig, den ich gekauft habe, kann ich aufgrund der Lackierung nicht weiter verwenden.  
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, die Platten in ein Schaumstoff-Sandwich zu legen. Das habe ich schon mehrfach gesehen, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass die Kühlung ausreicht. Einen Käfig aus Edelstahlblech könnte ich natürlich auch bauen (lassen), problematisch wäre hier eine fehlende Entkopplung, sowie die Montage im Gehäuse, dafür wäre die Kühlung sicher weitaus besser.
Aus Kostengründen will ich davon absehen, einen neuen Käfig zu kaufen, zumal mir diese nicht wirklich gefallen. 


Hier noch mal die Vor- bzw. Nachteile der beiden Varianten:

Schaumstoff-Sandwich:

+Entkopplung
+beliebig erweiterbar
+sieht gut aus 
-Kühlung???

Edelstahlkäfig:
+Optik
+Kühlung
-Funktionalität (Entkopplung, Erweiterbarkeit)
-ziemlich viel Arbeit, zumal keine Befestigung auf der Bodenplatte möglich ist

Was würdet ihr machen? Ich persönlich finde das Schaumstoff-Sandwich gar nicht schlecht, weiß aber nicht, wie es dort mit der Kühlung aussieht, da ja keine Luft an die Plattenunterseite kommt. (Da könnte man natürlich etwas basteln )


----------



## h_tobi (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also: Das Gewindeschneiden mit Akkuschrauber solltest du bei Edelstahl sein lassen, auf jeden Fall 
Gewindebohrer mit 3 Gängen benutzen und dann mit viel Gefühl die einzelnen Gänge rein schneiden, 
zwischendurch auf jeden Fall die Späne brechen, sonst hast du einen enormen Gewindebohrer-
verschleiß.

Ich würde für die Festplatten eine Kombination aus beiden Varianten nehmen. Also V2A Bleche 
seitlich zur Befestigung und zum Wärmeabtransport und diese Konstruktion dann mittels Sandwish 
oder Gummipuffern entkoppeln. Schwingmetalle könnten auch eine Option sein.


----------



## L.B. (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

@h_tobi: Was meinst du damit, ich solle zwischendurch die Späne brechen? Den Trick mit dem Akkuschrauber habe ich von meinem Nachbarn, der sich eigentlich auskennen müsste. Allerdings stimmt es schon, dass das Gewindeschneiden in Edelstahl mörderisch ist. In das Edelstahl Musterstück hatte ich testweise ein Gewinde geschnitten, was schon recht schwierig war. Ich kann mir vorstellen, wie ein Gewindeschnitt im 2mm dicken Rahmenmaterial abläuft. 

Wegen dem Festplattenkäfig bin ich immer noch unschlüssig. Am saubersten wäre wohl die Variante mit dem Edelstahlkäfig. Diesen könnte man ja auch noch mit Armaflex auskleiden.

Ich habe gerade noch ein Sata Datenkabel gesleevt. Leider scheint das rote Kabel ein bisschen durch (MSI hätte hier auch ruhig zu schwarzen Kabeln greifen können ). Ich werde wohl warten müssen, bis ich das Board umgetauscht habe, denn beim Asus Board sind die Kabel schwarz. Bilder gibt es beim nächsten größeren Sleeve-Update. Wobei ich noch unschlüssig bin, ob ich das HDD Kabel sleeve, da dieses nur in der hinteren Kammer verlegt wird. Zudem wird der Sleeve langsam knapp und ich muss noch die Frontanschlüsse sleeven.


----------



## h_tobi (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Späne brechen bedeutet beim Schneiden immer wieder ein wenig zurück drehen, dadurch werden 
die Späne gebrochen und auf dem Gewindebohrer wirken kleinere Kräfte, da er frei schneiden kann.
Ist schwer zu erklären, die Erfahrung kommt mit der Zeit, wenn man viele Gewinde geschnitten hat.
Ich mache es oft  so, das ich den Gewindebohrer etwas zurück drehe, wenn ich merke, das er kurz 
vor´m festsetzen ist, deswegen schneide ich V2A immer mit der Hand.
Wenn du einen neuen Gewindebohrer hast, könntest du auch mit einem Einganggewindebohrer 
klar kommen, etwas Schneidöl sollte die Schärfe auch lange genug aufrecht halten, V2A ist ein 
übles Zeug, wie gesagt, ist alles Erfahrungssache, aber mit deinem Nachbarn solltest du eine
kompetente Hilfe haben. Du schaffst das schon.


----------



## Own3r (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Du hast fast schon den ganzen Sleev verbraucht? 
Da geht ja ganz schön was drauf. 

Zu den SATA Kabeln kann ich nur sagen, dass die schwarzen beim Asus wesentlich besser aussehen und qualtiativ sogar noch besser sind .

Und das Gewindeschneiden bekommst du schon hin, nachdem was du jetzt schon alles geschafft hast !


----------



## L.B. (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

@h_tobi: Irgendwie werde ich die Bleche schon auf dem Rahmen befestigen.  Notfalls muss ich noch einmal meinen Nachbarn zu Rate ziehen. 

@Own3r: Dadurch, dass man die Adern einzeln sleevt summiert sich die Länge der Kabel. So habe ich alleine für den 8 poligen Power Stecker 4,80m Sleeve verbraucht. Wirklich knapp ist der Vorrat noch nicht, aber nach den Kleinteilen und dem Sata Stromkabel ist wahrscheinlich nichts mehr übrig. Eventuell muss ich noch 10 Meter Sleeve bestellen, was aber aufgrund der geringen Versandkosten zu verschmerzen ist.


----------



## VJoe2max (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Also ich würde das mit dem Gewinde schneiden eher lassen und auf Nietmuttern setzen. Ist einfach sauberer sicher und macht weniger Arbeit. Macht auch einen recht professionellen Eindruck .
Die Nietmuttern sehen so aus: Klick und nennen ich auch Blindnietmuttern .

Mit so einer Zange kann man sie sehr einfach setzen: Klick
Die werkzeuglose Methode aus dem Wiki-Link geht aber auch.

Die Nietmuttern gibt´s für alle gängigen Gewinde in Alu- oder Stahlausführung mit Flachkopf oder Senkkopf. Meine hab ich bei ebay gekauft.

Zur Festplattenentkopplung: Eine sehr gute Entkopplung mit guter Luftzufuhr bieten auch Halterungen die in diesem Stile aufgebaut sind: Sharkoon Vibe-Fixer
 Wenn man das selbst bauen will, bekommt man die nötigen dicken O-Ringe in diversen Materialshops .


----------



## L.B. (31. August 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

@VJoe2max: Danke für die Information. Ich habe mir mal den Artikel über diese Nietmuttern durchgelesen. Ich denke aber, dass dies eine sehr umständliche Methode ist, die in meinem Fall zu keinem sauberen Ergebnis führen würde. 
Ein Gewinde ist recht schnell geschnitten, Loch bohren, Gewinde in einem oder mehreren Schritten schneiden und fertig ist das Gewinde (zumindest in Aluminium ist das so einfach). Die Nietmuttern benötigen jedoch ein Loch und müssen dann noch genietet werden, was wie du schon sagtest eine Nietzange mit speziellem Einpresskopf erfordert, die ich nicht habe.  

Da ich auf diesem Gebiet allerdings keine wirkliche Praxiserfahrung habe, werde ich noch einmal meinen Nachbarn fragen, was er dazu meint. 

P.S. Hast du eigentlich auch ein Tagebuch zu deinem CaseCon? Er erscheint mir sehr interessant.


Des Weiteren habe ich noch einige Kleinteile, wie z.B. das Kabel des LCD und die Frontanschlüsse, gesleevt. Ich werde morgen noch das HDD Kabel sleeven und dann ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## VJoe2max (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Naja - also ehrlich gesagt ist das mit den Nieten bedeutend einfacher und nicht mit dem Risiko behaftet einen Gewindeschneider im Material abzubrechen. Einen abgebrochenen Gewindeschneider dann bei Edelstahl wieder heraus zu bekommen und womöglich sogar das angefangene Gewinde noch verwenden zu können ist nahezu unmöglich. Und bei 2mm dickem Edelstahl besteht dieses Risiko sehr stark. Auch wenn man langwierig mit einem dreistufigen Schneidsatz arbeitet . 
Da du ja schon mal ein Probe-Gewinde in Edelstahl geschnitten hast, weißt du ja, dass das nicht mit dem bequemen Arbeiten in Alu zu vergleichen ist. 
Das Loch für die Blindniermuttern ist genauso schnell gebohrt wie das Kernloch für ein Gewinde und das Setzen der Niete besteht daraus die Niete auf den Kopf zu schrauben, den Hub einzustellen, anzusetzen und zuzudrücken - eine Sache weniger Sekunden ohne weitere Späne und mit professionell wirkender Optik.

So eine Nietmutternzange ist btw durchaus eine lohnende Anschaffung - auch wenn man sie nicht jeden Tag braucht. Gutes Werkzeug ist was für´s Leben .

Mein CaseCon Langzeit-Tagebuch findest du versteckt in jedem meiner Postings  (momentan sind leider noch nicht alle Bilder wieder sichtbar, weil der Hoster down ist) - als ich damit angefangen habe war ich hier noch gar nicht registriert - deshalb habe ich es hier nicht extra noch mal kopiert. Kostet auch einfach zu viel Zeit einen solchen Thread an mehren Stellen zu pflegen.


----------



## L.B. (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

Ich habe gerade noch die Pumpe gesleevt, nachher werde ich dann noch das HDD Kabel bearbeiten und sleeven.  

@VJoe2max: Bezüglich der Gewinde werde ich noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen. Er müsste ja genügend Erfahrung mit dem Gewindeschneiden in Edelstahl haben. 

Dein CaseCon sieht aber auch sehr interessant und professionell aus.


----------



## Schelmiii (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

@VJoe2max: Echt schöner Casecon 
@ euch beide: dank euch hab ich jetzt auch irgendwie Lust, einen Casecon zu machen. Das nötige Werkzeug ist eigentlich da, bzw mit improvisieren sollte das schon klappen. Das handwerkliche Geschick ist glaub ich auch mal vorhanden, Zeit hab ich, bzw kann ich mir machen^^ nur Geld, das fehlt mir. Ich stehe zwischen ungefähr 150€ Gehäuse kaufen und dann nochmal 50€ in Lack und so investieren, oder halt nen Casecon. Jetzt meine frage an euch, ich würde hauptsächlich Profile und Platten brauchen, die dann vernieten. Es soll auch nur ein recht einfaches gehäuse werden. Wieviel kosten denn solche profile und Platten? Ich weis noch nicht, ob ich Alu oder Stahl nehmen soll, haupsache stabil und preiswert. Und die Dicke weis ich auch nicht, je nach dem was man da halt nimmt.


----------



## L.B. (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Sleeving---Update mit neuen Bildern*

@Schelmiii: Eine CaseCon ist schon was Feines.  Das Material selbst ist meist nicht der Hauptkostenfaktor. Die meisten Kosten verursachen die ganzen Kleinteile, die man "mal eben schnell" im Baumarkt, etc. holt.  


*Sleeving-Update: *

Da es nicht wirklich viel zu sagen gibt, lasse ich einfach ein paar Bilder sprechen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lötarbeiten am Pumpenkabel... (Ich merke gerade, dass ich mich gar nicht vergewissert habe, ob die Pumpe läuft. Glücklicherweise scheint alles funktioniert zu haben, denn die CPU friert sich bei 25°C den Cache ab )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vor dem Sleeven habe ich immer erst alle Sleeves auf die richtige Länge geschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich denke, das Endergebnis ist ganz in Ordnung, wobei der lange Sleeve einen halben Zentimeter hätte länger sein können. Allerdings sieht man das Kabel sowieso nicht, hier ging es mir nur darum, dass auch die Nebenkammer des Gehäuses später aufgeräumt aussieht. (Immerhin arbeiten hier Netzteil, Radiator und Pumpe auf engstem Raum.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine Kamera hat bei entsprechenden Einstellungen eine erstaunliche Farbechtheit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Ich habe mal ne Frage:

Wie lässt du den Shrink schrumpfen, dass der so ordentlich wird? 

Super gesleevt, das ist ja echt viel Arbeit!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Ich würde das schrumpfen mit ner Heißluft Pistole machen. Dann wird es bei Schrumpfschlauch auch immer gut. Und was anderes ist das ja auch nicht.

Zum Casecon. Also Die Kosten sehen so aus; 45 % Material, 20% kleinteile,10 % Bestechung, 10 % Fails, 15% Auslaeihgebühr und ähnliches. So mal eben Aufgeschlüsselt. Und rein Rechnerisch wenn du was solides machen willst was nach was aussieht wirst du so mit 250 € dabei sein. Zumindest wenn du nichts vergünstigt bekommst open end versteht sich noch.

Aber die sleeves sehen nicht schlecht aus. Aber am meisten bin ich auf das Case gespant. Mal sehen wie es aussieht wenn es da ist.


----------



## L.B. (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

@Own3r: Die Shrinks habe ich mangels eines Heißluftföns mit "einem" Feuerzeug geschrumpft. Um genau zu sein habe ich vier Feuerzeuge verheizt.  Beim Schrumpfen muss man dann nur darauf achten, dass der Shrink nicht anfängt zu brennen und dass man ihn von allen Seiten gleichmäßig erhitzt. 

@Nobody 2.0: Wenn die Bleche da sind, kann ich ja noch nicht direkt alles auf den Rahmen montieren, da noch einige Löcher, wie zum Beispiel die der Rückblende, manuell gebohrt werden müssen, um Passungenauigkeiten vorzubeugen. Gespannt bin ich aber auch, die gelaserten Bleche müssten die mangelhafte Qualität, die man von einigen fertigen Gehäusen gewohnt ist, um Längen schlagen.  


Ich habe gerade noch die LED Stripes zu Ende gesleevt. Danach bin ich mit dem Sleeven vorerst fertig [wobei man ja nie fertig wird ]. Es fehlen nur noch das Sata Strom-, sowie Datenkabel und die Frontanschlüsse, die aber vorher durch die entsprechende Öffnung im Blech geführt werden müssen. (Hatte ich schon erwähnt, dass ich diese wieder auseinander nehmen musste, weil ich nicht bedacht hatte, dass sie durch das Blech müssen? )

Außerdem habe ich gerade mal die subjektive Lautstärke meines Rechners analysiert. Der größte dB-Sünder ist die Grafikkarte, die unter Last einem hochfahrenden Strahltriebwerk gleicht.  Die ausgestoßene Luft ähnelt diesem übrigens auch, ich schätze mal die Luft ist kurz vor der Ionisierung.  Allerdings lohnt sich eine Wasserkühlung aufgrund des hohen Alters der Karte nicht wirklich. 
Der Prozessor wird unter Last (DiRT2 Demo) lediglich 37°C warm, was sich mit dem Einsatz des Heatkillers wohl noch deutlich verbessern wird.


----------



## Own3r (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

4 Feuerzeuge ! Aber dafür hat es sich gelohnt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Ich nehme für schrumpfschläuche immer ne Heißluftpistole. Geht besser als mit nem feuerzeug zumal das mit dem Feuerzeug auch blöd ist wenn man nicht Raucher ist.....

Also die normalen Gehäuse auf dem Markt werden Gestanzt. Mit der Zeit werden aber die Werkzeuge stumpf und ungenau was man dann eben am Case Merkt. Beim Lasern passiert das nicht. Da muss man nur ne ungenauigkeit von 2/100 einrechnen. Also ja nen unterschied wirds geben.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Echt schön gesleeved, ich würds aber auch mit der Heißluftpistole machen, mim Feuerzeug wirds bei mir schwarz und es riecht komisch^^
Arbeitest du eigenltich auf Boden, alle Bilder und so sind aufm Teppich gemacht. Ich stell mir dich grad so im Schneidersitz aufm Boden vor, der gerade was lötet^^



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Zum Casecon. Also Die Kosten sehen so aus; 45 % Material, 20% kleinteile,10 % Bestechung, 10 % Fails, 15% Auslaeihgebühr und ähnliches. So mal eben Aufgeschlüsselt. Und rein Rechnerisch wenn du was solides machen willst was nach was aussieht wirst du so mit 250 € dabei sein. Zumindest wenn du nichts vergünstigt bekommst open end versteht sich noch.



Nummer 1, was heißt Open End? Meinst du damit, die 250€ sind der Grundpreis und für sonderausstattung muss man extra Blechen?
Nummer 2, von den Kosten her: Bestehcung können wir mal weglassen, fails lassen wir auch mal weg, bzw aus der Rechnung (vermeidbar sind sie nicht, die macht jeder, sie machen aber die Gesamtsumme so häßlich.) Ausleihgebühr brauch ich auch nicht, ich müsste eigenltihc alles haben und eine Abkantbank werde ich wohl noch improvisiert bekommen, bzw falls nicht, wofür brauche ich geknickte Bleche. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, jede Fläche einzel zuzuschneiden und dann mithilfe von Winkeln zu befestigen. Die Lücke zwischen den Blechen könnte man dann zuspachteln, bzw eine andere Lösung finden. Sleeve und Lack würde ich jetzt auch mal aus der Rechnung nehmen, diese Kosten entstehen auch beim normalen CaseMod. Alles in allem bleibt jetzt noch Material wie Winkel, Profile und Bleche sowie Kleinkram wie Schrauben, Nieten, Nietzange, Plexi und POM (mehr will mir gerade nicht einfallen). Mein Projekt hängt aktuell hauptsächlich von den grundkosten ab. Um meine frage mal zu konkretisieren und auf den Punkt zu bringen, wieviel Kostet der m² Stahl /Alu in einer stabilen Dicke und wieviel der Meter Profile? Ich hoffe, du jnimmst mir nicht über, dass ich diese Fragen hier in dein Casecon TB schreibe, wenn es dir was ausmacht, dann mache ich nen neuen Thread auf (oder schreib in Nobodys TB, ne scherz)
Ich sag mal schon im Vorraus Danke für die Antwort


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

@Schelmiii: Man muss das Feuerzeug so an den Shrink halten, dass er direkt im blauen Teil der Flamme ist. Dort entsteht nämlich kein Ruß und der Shrink bleibt sauber. 
Gesleevt habe ich auf dem Boden, weil man dort Hände und Füße gleichzeitg benutzen kann. (Mit dem Fuß wird der Sleeve gehalten, der mit der einen Hand auf Spannung gehalten wird und mit der anderen Hand schrumpft man den Shrink) 

Heute habe ich lediglich einen Lüfter gesleevt und versucht einen weiteren auszubauen, was aber nicht funktioniert hat, da die Grafikkarte auf dem Lüfterstecker liegt. 

Außerdem habe ich dank Qualitativ minderwertiger, nicht selbstgebauter Produkte () einen Fehler in den Plänen gemacht, der mir eben erst aufgefallen ist. D.h. ich muss die Pläne korrigieren, was glücklicherweise noch möglich ist. Es geht um die Abmaße der Lüfterausschnitte, die ich an meinem Radiator abgemessen habe. Allerdings weist dieser bei den Lochmaßen Toleranzen von +-2mm auf, sodass ich mich natürlich total vermessen (wer misst, misst Mist )  und verplant habe. 

Zudem habe ich meinen Nachbarn nach den Nietmuttern gefragt, er meinte, das sei nicht nötig, weil die Gewinde ganz einfach zu bohren seien. Das liegt natürlich am Werkzeug, denn die Gewindeschneider, von denen ich ja auch einige habe, sind wirklich extrem hochwertig.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Ich denke wir sollten das wirklich an einer anderen Stelle weiterführen. hier stört es nur und es sieht dann so aus wie bei mir. (Obligatorischer hinweis das ist keine Werbung, sollte es jemanden stören einfach bei mir melden.)
Aber bestechungsgeld ist das gemeint wie ein Päckchen Kaffe oder so. Und Fehler wird es bei so einer Aktion immer geben. Ohne ist das nur sehr selten möglich. Und ja 250 € ist so der Roh Preis. Wenn du noch etwas ausgefallener wirst dann kommst du auf mal eben 300 €. Und so weiter.
Für ein Edelstahlblech V2A was 500 x 250 misst und 3 mm dick ist zahlst du zz (02.09.2010) 23 €. Als Privat Kunde Versteht sich.

@ L.B. Du hast doch Edelstahl als Werkstoff. Die im Betrieb werden Edelstahlbohrer und Gewinde schneider nehmen. Pass auf das du auch solche hast. Die normalen sind aus normalen Stahl gemacht und etwas gehärtet. Die halten aber nicht so viele Löcher aus. Wenn sie für eben Edelstahl genutzt werden. Meist geben die nach so 5 Löchern auf. Deshalb nimm auch sollche Edelstahl Bohrer und Gewinde schneider. Vor allem bei den Bohrern ist das so.
Und noch etwas. Wenn du irgendwo normalen Stahl nimmst. Also als schraube oder Mutter. Pass auf das die Oberflächen bschichtet sind. Die dürfen keinen Kontakt mit dem edelstahl haben. Warum ? Ganz einfach. Wenn 2 Metalle zusammentreffen korrodiet mit der Zeit das unedlere Material.


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

@Nobody 2.0: Mich stört es nicht, wenn hier eine kleine Unterhaltung über einen CaseCon im Allgemeinen geführt wird. 

Die Gewindeschneider habe ich von meinem Nachbarn bekommen, der sie aus der Firma mitgebracht hatte. Mit ihnen müsste man die Gewinde sauber und leicht schneiden können (ich will gar nicht wissen, wie teuer die Teile für den Privatkunden wären ).

Zur Korrosion, ich werde alle Bauteile sofern möglich aus Edelstahl fertigen lassen und auch Edelstahlschrauben nehmen. Allerdings gibt es zwei Probleme, zum Einen gibt es keine Slotblenden aus Edelstahl und zum anderen muss ich Abstandshalter aus Edelstahl besorgen, auf denen später das Board montiert wird.


----------



## Own3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Musst du nicht den Radi isolieren, denn ich denke der besteht nicht aus Edelstahl . D.h. wenn du den Radi an die Edelstahlbleche schraubst, kann es zu der speziellen Korrosion kommen .


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Zu Korrosion kommt es immer, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Metalle Kontakt haben. Elektronen wandern vom unedleren Metall zum edleren Metall (gemäß der Fällungreihe der Metalle). Dies bezeichnet man als Redoxreaktion, da Oxidation (Elektronenabgabe) und Reduktion (Elektronenaufnahme) gleichzeitig stattfinden. Es entstehen Ionen, die Ionenbindungen (Salze) bilden. Diese Salze kennt man dann in Form von Rost & Co.  

Entschuldige die Klugsch***erei. 


Ich werde den Radiator einfach mit Edelstahlschrauben befestigen. In diesem Falle dürften aber aufgrund der Materialen (Messing, Kupfer) und Lackierung keine großen Probleme, bezüglich Korrosion, auftreten. 

Eigentlich ist die Korrosion bei einem PC-Gehäuse auch nicht wirklich wichtig, denn es wird ja kein Spaceshuttle oder Atomreaktor gebaut.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Richtig erklärt. Aber der Radie ist meist lackiert also gibt es da keine Probleme. 

Ich möchte aber noch sagen; bei mir hatte ich so eine Stelle. Ich an der AGB Halterung nähmlich. Dort wo ich sie mit dem Case verschraubt habe kamm es zu Roststellen. Nach ner kleinen Lackierung ging es dann. Das war nicht groß und man sah es nicht. Aber es zu wissen und nichts dagegen zu machen hat mir nicht gefallen. Aber wenn man es sieht ist es noch schlechter. (Obligatorischer hinweis das ist keine Werbung, sollte es jemanden stören einfach bei mir melden.)

Willst du das Edelstahl irgendwie behandeln ? Weil das Zeug wird recht schnell Unsauber


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

@Nobody 2.0: Inwiefern wird der Edelstahl unsauber und wie sollte man ihn behandeln?

Der Radiator berührt das Edlestahlblech nicht direkt, denn dort werde ich eine Moosgummimatte unterlegen. So findet nur über die Schrauben eine minimale Korrosion statt.

Ich kann natürlich auch noch eine Opferanode einbauen, die dann alle 10 Jahre ausgetauscht werden muss. Ich bräuchte nur ein unedles Metall, welches ich über eine Leitung mit dem Gehäuse verbinde. Das Ganze wird dann am besten extern ausgeführt und in ein eigenes Gehäuse verfrachtet. Cool wäre hier eine eigene Buchse am Gehäuse, welche direkt mit dem Gehäuse verbunden ist, sodass man die Opferandode an- und abstecken kann.

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen, welches Metall sich hierzu eignen würde? Ich denke, ein Metall, das in der Fällungsreihe knapp vor dem unedelsten Metall im System steht, würde sich eignen, bin mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Greif Ran und du siehst es deutlich  Bei gebürsteten ist das nicht ganz so schlimm wie bei blanken. Aber nun ja gerade bei der Frontblende wird man schon was sehen. 

Und behandeln kann man in dem man zb nano Spray aufträgt so das zumindest die Reinigung besser geht. 

Oder man putzt halt immer wenn nötig mit Edelstahl Reiniger. Das zeug ist nicht schlecht und pflegt auch noch etwas. 

Solche reinigungsschwäme die es da immer gibt sind nicht so das wahre.


----------



## Own3r (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Dann darf L.B. sein Gehäuse nicht anfassen ! Aber so ein Nanospray (oder Reinigungsschaum) sollte für die gute Reinigung reichen.

Die Idee mit der Opferanode ist gut, aber ich denke das das ein bisschen übertrieben ist. Falls diese Korrosion stattfinden sollte, kann man ja nachträglich immernoch so eine Opferanode einbauen.


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Wenn ich das Musterstück mit meinen Fettfingern berühre, wird gar nichts dreckig.  Ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu anderen Metallen bzw. Lackierungen, nur sind keine Fingerabdrücke sichtbar.

Hat jemand ein Idee, wie die Opferanode dimensioniert werden muss?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Also ne Opfer Anode halte ich stark übertrieben. Wenn du alles sauber behandelst wird nichts koorodieren. Und wenn du schrauben verwenden willst dann nimm eiinfach unterlegscheiben aus Gummi. Und schon ist kein Problem mehr da. 

Und glaub mir das wirst du sehen. Du glaubst nicht was man an einer Aufzugskabine so alles Putzen kann selbst wenn sie Wände aus gebürsteten Edelstahl hat.


----------



## VJoe2max (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es zwei Probleme, zum Einen gibt es keine Slotblenden aus Edelstahl und zum anderen muss ich Abstandshalter aus Edelstahl besorgen, auf denen später das Board montiert wird.



Bei den Slotblenden würden verchromte helfen. Zwischen Edelstahl und verchromten Teilen sollte es nicht zu Kontaktkorrosion kommen, weil beides durch die gleiche Chromoxidschicht passiviert. 

Die Edelstahl-Abstandshalter für´s Board sind keine Problem. Hab erst grad vor paar Tagen für den gleichen Zweck welche bestellt . Gibt´s bei diversen Schraubenhändlern im Netz. 

Allgemein finde ich, dass das Thema Kontaktkorrosion hier etwas zu sehr aufgebauscht wird. 
Du siehst das schon richtig - es geht hier ja nicht um Raumfahrttechnik o. Ä..
Habe selbst mit einer Alu-Konstruktion, welche ausschließlich mit Edelstahlschrauben verchraubt ist, keinerlei störende Probleme mit Kontaktkorrosion. Das Thema Korrosion ist im Wakü-Kreislauf bei weitem wichtiger, da dort allgegenwärtig Elektrolyt vorliegt der alle Flächen verbindet und großflächig Korrosion stattfinden kann.


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Eine Opferanode finde ich jetzt einfach interessant. Ich habe schon eine gute Buchse für das Gehäuse gefunden. Es ist eine BNC-Buchse mit Schraubanschluss. Das würde sich an der Rückseite des Gehäuses doch ganz gut machen. Wenn ich eine Opferanode nutzen würde, müsste ich ja an keiner Stelle mehr auf verschiedene Metalle achten. So könnte ich ganz gefahrlos sämtliche Komponenten einbauen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Solange alles mit der opfer Anode verbunden ist und die Opfer Anote das unedelste Material ist ja.

Aber nochmal. DU BRAUCHST KEINE OPFERANOTE DA DAS STARK ÜBERTRIEBEN IST: Wenn du sauber Arbeitest geht alles ohne korosion über der Bühne.


----------



## L.B. (2. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Übertrieben ist es, das stimmt.  

Ich habe mich noch ein wenig über Korrosion informiert. Damit die Korrosion großflächig stattfinden kann, benötigt man einen Elektrolyt. (Das sagte VJoe2max ja schon). Da das Gehäuse allerdings in einem trockenen Raum steht, ist, bis auf die geringe Luftfeuchtigkeit, kein Elektrolyt vorhanden, in dem die Ionen gelöst werden könnten. Es kann also nur zu Kontaktkorosion zwischen Radiator und Edelstahlblech kommen, wobei hier der unedlere Radiator oxidiert würde. (Damit kann ich leben )


----------



## h_tobi (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Genau so ist es, ich glaube nicht, das du den Rechner draußen im Regen stehen lässt.


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Ich werde also keine Opferanode bauen, zumal ich nicht weiß, woher ich ein Stück unedlen Metals (z.B. Magnesium) bekommen könnte. Die BNC- bzw. TNC-Buchsen sehen zwar sehr schick aus , aber eine externe Konstruktion wäre auch wieder sehr unhandlich. 

Ich werde also nur noch eine Lösung für die Slotblenden finden müssen. Am liebsten wären mir hier natürlich welche aus Edelstahl. Weiß jemand zufälligerweise, woher ich diese bekommen könnte? Caseking und Aquatuning haben jedenfalls keine aus Edelstahl.


Edit: Was haltet ihr davon, eine solche TNC-Buchse einzubauen? Man muss sie ja nicht unbedingt für eine Opferanode nutzen, sondern kann sie beispielsweise auch für den Anschluss eines ESD-Armbands gebrauchen. 
So sehen die Buchsen aus:
TNC-EINBAUBUCHSE 50OHM 3,2MM im Conrad Online Shop



Ich habe gerade versucht den Lüfter auszubauen. Dazu musste die Grafikarte demontiert werde, damit ich an den Stecker kommen konnte. Dank des Fehlkonzipierten Sileo 500 lässt sich der Lüfter aber nur austauschen, wenn man den Festplattenkäfig demontiert.  Dazu muss man allerdings das Gehäuse drehen, weil der Käfig im Boden verschraubt ist. Da aber noch alle Komponenten eingebaut sind, wird daraus wohl nichts, sodass der Lüfter immer noch festhängt. 
Was mir ebenfalls ziemlich auf den Wecker geht, ist dieses dämliche "Tool-less"-Zeug, was nicht richtig hält und nur hinderlich ist. Wer kein Werkzeug hat, soll doch bitteschön zum Elektroladen gehen und sich eine Fertigkiste kaufen. 

Wie dem auch sei, ich werde jetzt auf der Rückseite die TNC-Buchse montieren, da eine Erdungsmöglichkeit nie schadet und man vielleicht irgendwann ein Opferanode anschließen möchte. Allerdings sieht die Buchse auch einfach nur gut aus.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Also für die Blenden hätte ich ne Lösung. Und die ist so simpel. Die hast du selber schon mehrmals gennant. Der Nachbar, Mal doch einfach die Blenden auf und lass sie Lasern. Und dann noch abkanten und fertig. Das währe Nr 1. Nr 2 währe noch ein Gitter zu machen und so die bessere Luft Zirkulation mit zu nehmen.

Und nochmals. Wenn du über all sauber Arbeitest dann brauchst du keine Opfer anode der so etwas. Auserdem ist das Case bereits über das Nezteil geerdet. Also kannst du dir so etwas auch sparen. 

Und ich wüsste auch nicht wo man das Teil sinvol hinpapen sollte ohne das es stört und denoch nützlich ist.

Und ja solche storys kenne ich. Aber dazu baut man sich je sein Case um.


----------



## Own3r (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Die TNC-Buchse ist dann eine ext. Verbindung, falls du mal den PC auf dem Mond erden willst !


----------



## L.B. (3. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

@Nobody: Daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht, es wäre halt nur ein bisschen Mehraufwand. Allerdings könnte ich dann natürlich auch spezielle Blenden anfertigen, die es so nicht gibt. 
Ich werde gleich mal so eine Blende ausmessen.

Die TNC Buchse ist einfach witzig, eine Option für den Anschluss eines ESD-Armbands bietet bis jetzt kein Gehäuse. (Ich lasse es gleich patentieren )


Edit: Ich habe jetzt die Blenden gezeichnet (Standardmaße, allerdings halb mit Lüftungsschlitzen durchsetzt), sowie die Befestigung für dieselben, die sich normalerweise direkt im MB-Träger befindet, bei mir aber aufgrund der Rahmenkonstruktion nach vorne gezoghen wird. Dadurch ergibt sich unter dem Motherboard ja auch die endlose Weite von 2 Zentimetern.  Diese Halterung wird direkt mit dem Flansch der Rückblende verschraubt.

[Wahrscheinlich könnt ihr mir jetzt nicht ganz folgen, weil ihr die Pläne nicht vor Augen habt, aber ihr werdet das Ganze ja später sehen ]


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Sleeving-Update---*

Auch wenn es nicht wirklich viel zu sehen gibt, gibt es noch ein paar Bilder, damit ihr auf dem Laufenden bleibt.  
Ich war heute bei Conrad und habe mir Acrylglas für die LCD Blende, sowie die TNC-Stecker gekauft. Außerdem habe ich mein Geburstagsgeschenk klargemacht.  Der Klang ist absolut überzeugend und schlägt mein Stereo 8-Wege System um Welten. 
BEHRINGER: B2031P


Zuerst gibt es ein Bild von der misslungenen Lüfterdemontage. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein DVD Brenner, nachdem die Staubkruste entfernt wurde. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarten eine Zotac GeForce GTS250, sie ist zwar nicht mehr ganz aktuell, dennoch kann ich Spiele wie DiRT2 und NFS Shift problemlos auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen. (Allerdings habe ich in den 5 Monaten, die mein Projekt nun schon in Anspruch genommen hat, nur ca. 1 Stunde gespielt, weil ich die ganze Zeit baue und plane )

Außerdem habe ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt eine Plexiglasblende für die Karte zu bauen, ihn allerdings aufgrund fehlender Montagemöglichkeiten wieder verworfen.

Der Staub wurde mittlerweile entfernt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich ein wenig mit dem ISO Wert herumgespielt, resultierend in gut geglätteten Kanten und geringem Rauschen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein 1:1 Lüfterblenden-Modell dem 800U/min Lüfter zum Opfer gefallen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man unschwer erkennen kann, habe ich die Blende für das LCD vorbereitet, d.h. ausgeschnitten und gebohrt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, wie schlecht meine Standbohrmaschine eigentlich ist, denn der Rundlauf ist miserabel, das Bohrfutter hat mindestens +-1mm Spiel.  Deshalb sollte ich damit auch nicht an die Edelstahlbleche gehen, sonst kann ich sie gleich verschrotten. 
Dennoch passt die Blende wie angegossen.  (Glück gehabt! )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit polierten Kanten und ohne Schutzfolie unter meiner LED Schreibtischlampe. Die Spiegelung ist keine Supernova auf meinem Schreibtisch, sondern der LED Kühler. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (4. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LCD Blende---*

Sieht alles sehr gut aus bei dir! 

Jetzt können die Edelstahlbleche kommen .


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LCD Blende---*

Bevor die Bleche gelasert werden können, muss ich die Pläne ja noch einmal ein wenig überarbeiten müssen. D.h. die fehlerhaften Lüfterausschnitte korrigieren, die TNC-Buchse hinzufügen und unter Umständen auch schon den HDD-Käfig.
Danach kann es aber endgültig losgehen. Die Pläne wurden auch schon in der CAD Software gezeichnet, müssen aber natürlich auch noch einmal korrigiert werden.


----------



## Own3r (4. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LCD Blende---*

Ok, dann kann es ja noch ein bisschen dauern.

Ps: Du hast 1.000 Beiträge!


----------



## L.B. (4. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LCD Blende---*

Heute hatte ich mal Lust darauf ein wenig zu Übertakten. Da ich nicht vorhabe, meinen Prozessor zu grillen, sind es harmlose 3,6GHz mit starkem Undervolting geworden. 
Die Kernspannung beträgt nur noch 1,23V unter Last (Prime95) bzw. 0,85V im Idle, das bei 3,6GHz. Standardmäßig wird der Prozessor mit unverständlich hohen 1,35V, respektive 0,95V, versorgt und das bei nur 3,4Ghz. 
Glücklicherweise läuft das auch stabil und wer hat schon max. 36°C unter Prime95.  Neue persönliche Superpi-Rekorde habe ich auch schon aufgestellt. (1M: 19,406s / 2M: 46,613s [um 4 Sekunden verbessert])


----------



## h_tobi (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Wow, das sind ja Traumwerte, Glückwunsch von meiner Seite, da hast du ja nen richtig guten Prozzi erwischt.


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Man muss ja auch mal Glück haben. (Pech hatte ich schon genug mit allen anderen Komponenten ) Ich habe noch gar nicht versucht, die Spannung weiter abzusenken bzw. den Takt weiter zu erhöhen.  
Auf jeden Fall läuft die Konfigration sehr stabil. Lediglich DiRT2 hat eben Probleme gemacht, es ist mit einem schrecklichen Geräusch und einem Blitz abgestürtzt. Danach war mein Betriebsystem stark angeschlagen, sämtliche Programme sind mit Grafikfehlern abgestürtzt. Nach einem Neustart lief alles fehlerfrei und eine Untersuchung sämtlicher Windows-Fehlerberichterstattungsinstanzen ergab, dass ein Appcrash vorgelegen hätte. Nicht einmal die Demos taugen heute noch etwas.


----------



## Own3r (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Wie lange hast du denn Prime95 laufen gelassen? Auf dem Screen läuft es gerade mal ein paar Sekunden. Du solltest Prime95 min. eine halbe Stunde laufen lassen. Aber sonst sind die Spannungen gut für den Takt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Jo lass mal Prime länger laufen. Und schau nach was passiert. Und wenn das stabil ist lass mal Prime + Furmar laufen als whorst case. Danach weist du wie stabil alles ist. Aber mindestens 1. Stunsde. Bei meinen Taktungen ist erst stabil wenn Prime und furmark laufen ohne das so ein Blauer bildschirm kommt.


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Prime lief ca. 5 Minuten.  Wobei ich auch noch Memetest habe laufen lassen, welches den Prozessor auch recht stark auslastet. Furmark wird meine Grafikkarte nicht überleben, da sie schon im Spielebetrieb 75°C warm wird (und dabei einem Triebwerk gleicht). 

Außer dem Übertakten habe ich heute damit begonnen den HDD-Käfig zu entwickeln (wie immer auf Papier, SketchUp und Taschenrechner im Hirn, sowie eine Sammlung sämtlicher Maße des Projekts ). Der Käfig wird auf einem Sockelblech über der unteren Luftöffnung befestigt und bietet dabei das Schienensystem des Sileo 500 (mittlerweile das einzige, was mir an dem Kasten noch gefällt). 
Des Weiteren werde ich gleich ein Slot-In Laufwerk bestellen und mein altes verkaufen. Ich finde es einfach genial, wenn in der Front nur ein 2mm breiter Schlitz ist, in dem das Medium verschwindet.  Außerdem ist mir die Konstruktion der aufklappbaren Blende zu riskant, denn wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte, habe ich so eine hässliche Öffnung in der Front. 


Ist dieses in Ordnung? 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php?products_id=581584&pid=geizhals

Kann man die Slot-In Laufwerke auch per Tool oder Betreibssystem auswerfen?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Naja bestimmt wird man es auch mit einem Tool auswerfen können da es immer noch ein Laufwerk ist.


----------



## L.B. (5. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Ich überlege gerade, wo ich mein Laufwerk verkaufen soll. Im E-Bay verkaufe ich nichts mehr, da es nämlich eine absolute Verbrecherbande ist.  Bei meinem letzten Verkauf wurde mein Geld, ohne, dass ich davon wusste teilweise zum Käufer zurücküberwiesen, weil angeblich irgendetwas nicht stimmte. 

Falls irgendjemand daran interessiert ist, soll er sich bitte melden. 
Es handelt sich um ein LG GH22NS50, was ich vor gut einem halben Jahr für teure 40€ gekauft habe.

Edit: Ich habe jetzt das Slot-In Laufwerk bestellt.

Edit2: Das Laufwerk ist gerade 5€ teurer geworden.  Manchmal muss man eben auch Glück haben.


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Heute habe ich recht viel geschafft, wobei man nichts sehen kann, weil wieder alles nur auf dem Papier gemacht wurde. Dazu musste ich erst einmal den HDD-Käfig ausbauen, um die Maße zu bekommen. Momentan stecken die Festplatten in der Lian Li Halterung und die Kühlung übernimmt ein hochtouriger 40mm Lüfter. Dabei bemerke ich, dass die Lautstärke doch nicht so unwichtig ist. Bei den 50-60db, die der Rechner jetzt laut ist, kann man sich sehr schlecht konzentrieren. (Weshalb ich auch so einen Quark schreibe ) Das muss ich jetzt sofort ändern.


Edit: Nach einer riskanten Austauschaktion des Lüfters im laufenden Betrieb, ist nun wieder Ruhe.  Ich habe den alten Lüfter demontiert und musste den neuen (Yate Loon Turboprop bei 5V) einbauen, dazu habe ich mit Lüsterklemmen etwas zusammengestrickt, immer mit Blick auf die Temperaturanzeige im HW-Monitor, die langsam in aber unaufhörlich stieg.  Als dann noch das Kabel zu kurz war, ich den Karton des Netzteils aufzumachen versuchte und das neue Kabel montieren musste, waren die Platten schon wesentlich wärmer als am Anfang.  

Arbeiten an laufenden Servern, etc. wären nichts für mich (zumindest wenn es meine wären ). 

Wie schon gesagt, habe ich heute wieder mal geplant und gerechnet. Für die Festplatten habe ich mir jetzt etwas Besonderes einfallen lassen, und zwar werden sie von hinten, also aus der Nebenkammer, montiert. Der Käfig ist aber von vorne geschlossen, sodass die Festplatten nachher nicht mehr sichtbar in einem schlichten, von Lüftungsschlitzen durchsetzten Kasten stecken.


----------



## h_tobi (6. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Das klingt schon wieder sehr interessant, ich kann es kaum erwarten die ersten Arbeiten am Case 
und den anderen Teilen zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (6. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Ich persönlich möchte auch bald fertig werden. Allerdings soll es ja perfekt werden, also müssen die Pläne noch einmal zurück beordert werden. 

Ich muss folgende Änderungen durchführen:
-Laufwerk anpassen (Halterung und Öffnung)
-Front USB (ich nehme jetzt 2x USB 3.0, welches ja abwärtskompatibel ist)
-HDD Halterung einpassen (Bohrlöcher im Boden; Ausparung in der Rückwand)
-TNC-Buchse einpassen
-Lüftergitter, sowie Öffnungen korrigieren

==> Dauer ca. 2 bis 3 Tage 

 Dabei muss wieder jede Menge gearbeitet werden.


----------



## L.B. (7. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Übertaktungsversuche---*

Heute wurde der Festplattenkäfig zuende geplant. Leider gibt es  wieder nichts zu sehen, was das Problem bei der intensiven Planung ist.  Meine Projektentwicklung unterscheidet sich doch ziemlich von anderen  Projekten hier im Forum, wo man jeden Arbeitsschritt sehr gut verfolgen  kann (Ich mag diese persönlich auch lieber ). Allerdings bin ich kein  großer Freund vom Drauflosbasteln, da das meistens in einer Katastrophe  (oder Problemen) endet. Bei meinem Subwoofer zum Beispiel musste ich die  gesamte Front neumachen, weil mir die Bassreflexöffnung absolut nicht  gefallen hat. Damit ich nicht andauernd meine Rübe gegen die Wand schlagen muss [-->  <--], weil ich wieder irgendetwas versaut habe, plane ich lieber erst einmal alles bis ins kleinste Detail.


----------



## h_tobi (8. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Abwarten---*

Eine gute Planung ist die halbe Arbeit, lass dir Zeit, um so besser wird das Ergebnis.


----------



## L.B. (8. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Abwarten---*

@h_tobi: Bei mir ist die Planung sogar die ganze Arbeit.  Die Änderungen, die ich noch zu machen habe, sind zum Glück nicht wirklich aufwendig. 

Heute werde ich noch das Sata Stromkabel sleeven, sodass ich euch heute abend mit ein paar neuen Bildern versorgen kann, sofern es bis dahin fertig ist. 

Es gibt noch eine weitere gute Nachricht, und zwar wurde das Laufwerk vor exakt 20 Minuten versendet, sodass es vermutlich morgen oder übermorgen ankommt. 



Update:

Das Sata Kabel ist fertig und auch ganz gut geworden. Dem geübten Beobachter könnte auffallen, dass ich oben keinen Shrink benutzt habe. Der Abstand ist nur ca. 2,5cm groß und hier mit 2x 1,5cm Shrink zu arbeiten, ist weder aus ästhetischer, noch aus praktischer Sicht sinnvoll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Fehlkonstruierte Festplattenbefestigung im Sileo 500...
...das Gehäuse muss um mindestens 80° gekippt werden, damit man an die Schrauben kommt. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So werden später die inneren Bodenplatten montiert. Das Modell lässt Gutes erahnen.  [mal davon abgesehen, dass das Papier seitlich 1mm übersteht, weil es falsch zugeschnitten ist]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## VJoe2max (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Bilderupdate---*

Hast du die Kabel bei den SATA-Stromkabeln samt dem Sleeve eingepresst oder sind die schon noch getrennt?

Das Modell der Zwischenplatte lässt schon mal schön erahnen wie das Ganze später wirken kann .


----------



## h_tobi (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Bilderupdate---*

Der Sleeve sitzt nur auf Länge geschnitten dazwischen, optisch macht es einen sehr guten Eindruck, 
Shrink wäre wirklich nicht gut gewesen.


----------



## L.B. (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neues Bilderupdate---*

Wie h_tobi schon sagte, sitzt der Shrink nur zwischen den Steckern.


Heute ist auch das Laufwerk angekommen, allerdings ist es nicht so, wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe. Beim Öffnen viel mir erst einmal ein abgebrochenes Kunstoffteil entgegen (ich weiß nicht, welche Funktion es hat und ob es die Funktion beeinträchtigt). Von der Quallität wollen wir gar nicht erst reden, wobei mich das nicht unbedingt stört. 

Das größte Problem besteht eher darin, dass das Laufwerk einen Sata 150 Anschluss hat. Das war mir auch bekannt, allerdings dachte ich immer, die Anschlüsse seien mechanisch kompatibel. Das Datenkabel passt auch, das Stromkabel hingegen ist nur sehr schmal, sodass der Stecker nicht passt. 

Ich habe jetzt diesen Adapter gefunden. Soweit ich das verstehe, übernimmt er Daten- und Stromverorgung auf einmal über das Sata Datenkabel. Könnt ihr mir sagen, ob ich das richtig verstanden habe?
DeLOCK SATA Slimline 7+6pin zu SATA 7pin - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook &


Ich habe übrigens heausgefunden, woher das Kunstsoffteil kam, und zwar stammte es von der Blende. Beim Demontieren derselben ist mir dann auch gleich ein weiterer dieser Kunsttoffbolzen entgegengekommen.  Wenn ich mir vorstelle, dass dieses sche*** Teil genauso teuer war, wie der ganze Edelstahlrahmen. 
Dafür stimmt wenigstens die Funktionalität und Optik.


----------



## h_tobi (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Problem---*

So wie ich das sehe, trennt der Adapter den kompakten Slimanschluss in einen SATA und einen Stromanschluss auf.
Der weiße Anschluß ist für Strom, der kleine schwarze für den normalen SATA, der schmale längliche Anschluss kommt
dann an das Laufwerk.


----------



## L.B. (9. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Problem---*

Ich werde den Adapter einfach mitbestellen, wenn ich das Teil umtausche, schließlich ist ja die Frontblende defekt.  Dadurch spare ich dann die Versandkosten.  


Ich habe mir jetzt eine andere Position für das Laufwerk überlegt, es wird senkrecht in der Nebenkammer montiert werden, sodass ich im vorderen Bereich richtig viel Platz habe. So kann zum Beispiel der AGB direkt vor das Fenster.


Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder: 


Das ist der Anschluss des Laufwerks, ein, wie h_tobi schon sagte, SlimLine Sata Anschluss. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die abgebrochenen Kunststoffteile. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Laufwerk ohne Blende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier noch mal als Ganzes, schlecht sieht es auf jeden Fall nicht aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem habe ich noch dne Radiator entstaubt und danach die Lüfter samt Blende etwas anders verschraubt, sodass die Blende jetzt vor und nicht mehr hinter den Lüftern liegt. (Aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse ist das Bild nicht ganz so schön geworden. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Ich habe gerade mal ein Experiment gestartet und alle Lüfter auf dem Radiator auf volle Drehzahl eingestellt. Interessanterweise ändert sich die Idle-Temperatur gar nicht (oder nur sehr geringfügig). Im Kühlungssystem muss also ein anderer Faktor limitieren. Dies ist höchstwahrscheinlich der CPU-Kühler. Momentan schätze ich die Temperatur Delta Luft-CPU auf max. 8°C.
Der Geräuschpegel ist allerdings immens, ebenso wie die Förderleistung.  Wie man auf dem Bild oben sehen kann, habe ich ziemlich kräftige Lüfter eingebaut. (Förderleistung>100m³/h*4Lüfter )


----------



## L.B. (10. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---*

Update:

Heute habe ich mir die Pläne von meinem Nachbarn geholt, um die nötigen Verbesserungen durchzuführen. Glücklicherweise ist der Aufwand doch erheblich geringer als anfänglich gedacht. Ich habe schon die Lüfteröffnungen, samt zugehörigen Maßen, die USB Anschlüsse und den MB Träger angepasst.  

Ich benötige allerdinghs noch eure Meinung zum Laufwerk:
*Würdet ihr das Laufwerk waagerecht (an der normalen Position) oder senkrecht (weiter seitlich in der Nebenkammer) montieren?*
Teilt mir bitte eure Meinung mit, damit mich entscheiden kann. (Das liegt mir nämlich irgendwie nicht. )


----------



## nyso (10. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Umfrage: Position des Laufwerks?---*

Waagerecht kann jeder

Senkrecht, noch mit Stealthmod, wo keiner es auch nur erahnen kann, und plötzlich kommt das Laufwerk raus, so ists am coolsten

Hab ich die eigentlich schon gesagt, wie toll ich das Projekt finde? Eines der ganz wenigen, die ich aktuell verfolge


----------



## L.B. (10. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Umfrage: Position des Laufwerks?---*

@Nyso: Vielen Dank, ich fühle mich geehrt. 

Nur vom Design gefällt mir die senkrechte Variante auch am besten, allerdings wird dadurch ein wird dadurch die Struktur der Front ein wenig zerstört, denn die Lüftungsschlitze verlaufen waagerecht. 
Dadurch, dass ich ein Slimline-Laufwerk habe, könnte man dieses natürlich auch in den Lüftungsschächten einbauen.  Ich denke, ich werde diesbezüglich aber noch ein wenig herumprobieren. 

Des Weiteren ist die Halterung für die Frontanschlüsse nun auch fertig. Ich bin gerade so gut eingearbeitet und werde noch ein wenig weitermachen.


----------



## L.B. (11. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Umfrage: Position des Laufwerks?---*

Update: 

Gestern habe ich noch eine Spätschicht eingelegt und zeichne seit heute  morgen gegen 8Uhr. Deswegen sind die Pläne wieder so gut wie fertig,  sodass mein Nachbar sie Montag wieder mitnehmen und das CAD Programm  anpassen kann, damit die Bleche schnellstmöglich fertig werden. 
Das Laufwerk wird jetzt waagerecht montiert, da die Frontstruktur so  erhalten bleibt. Das Ganze hat auch praktische Gründe, denn man kann das  Laufwerk in der waagerechten position wesentlich besser erreichen.

Außerdem habe ich mal die Seitenwände, sowie Lüftergitter gescant, damit ihr euch vorstellen könnt, wie es nachher aussieht. 

(alles Copyright by L.B.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nyso (11. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Umfrage: Position des Laufwerks?---*

Bau das LW doch senkrecht ins Seitenteil ein
Da in einen dieser Schlitze

In der Front passt es aber natürlich waagerecht besser, muss ich dir recht geben


----------



## L.B. (11. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Umfrage: Position des Laufwerks?---*

Das Laufwerk in eines der Seitenteile zu bauen, hatte ich auch schon überlegt. Nun ist aber bereits alles fertig, sodass es sich nun waagerecht in der Front befindet. Das sieht auch am besten aus (zumindest in SketchUp). Die Montage in einem der Schlitze könnte Probleme im späteren Betrieb verursachen, weil es die rechte und somit rückseitig gelegene Seite ist. (Um eine DVD einzulegen müsste ich dann immer erst unter den Schreibtisch kriechen, den Rechner drehen und die Disc einstecken ).   

Die Pläne sind nach rund 8 Stunden Arbeit endlich ganz fertig und weitgehend auf eventuelle Fehler überprüft.


----------



## h_tobi (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schöne Entwürfe, vor allem die Ovalen Blenden finde ich sehr schick,  ich kann es kaum
erwarten das du uns die ersten Bilder vom Zusammenbau zeigst.


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute bin ich an die Grenzen der Planung gestoßen, denn die Maße für die Bohrlöcher des HDD-Käfigs zu berechnen ist mir nicht möglich, denn dazu müsste ich wissen, wie sich die Maße beim Kanten verändern. Des Weiteren ist der HDD-Käfig an zwei verschiedenen Blechen montiert, sodass es hier auch zu Ungenauigkeiten kommen könnte. 
Deswegen werden diese Bohrungen (ebenso wie die an der Rückseite) manuell gebohrt, wenn alles zusammengebaut ist. So sollte man eigentlich die beste Genauigkeit erreichen.

Ich muss meinen Nachbarn gleich noch einmal fragen, ob er mir günstiges Edelstahlgewebe besorgen kann. (edelstahlgewebe - Google Produktsuche) Dieses könnte man dann hinter die großen Schlitze in der Front bzw. dem Seitenteil schrauben. 

@h_tobi: Die ovalen Blenden werden innen an Boden bzw. Deckel geschraubt und verblenden so die Lüfter auch von unten. (wenn schon, denn schon )


P.S. Die Planzeichnung beläuft sich auf nunmehr 20 Seiten.


----------



## M@rs (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

also Berechnen wie sich das Blech beim Abkanten Verändert, geht schon, aber ganz erlich.

Spar es dir und bohr es von Hand ist das Einfachste und schnellste.


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe die Bohrungen jetzt nicht eingezeichnet und bohre sie dann später per Hand. Es geht hier nicht nur darum, dass es einfacher ist, sondern auch um die Genauigkeit, die wesentlich höher ist, wenn man den Käfig direkt einpasst. 

Ich habe jetzt die Pläne zu meinem Nachbarn gebracht, sodass ich nicht in Versuchung gerate noch irgendetwas zu ändern.  Er kann leider kein solches Edelstahlgewebe besorgen, sodass ich aufgrund der horrenden Preise wohl ohne auskommen muss. 

Im Wesentlichen hat sich Folgendes geändert:

-HDD-Käfig und -Sockel hinzugefügt
-neue Laufwerkshalterung
-Löcher im MB-Träger für den HDD-Käfig, sowie die Laufwerkskabel
-Lüfteröffnungen, -blenden korrigiert
-USB Anschlüsse auf 2xUSB (3.0) umgestellt

Die TNC Buchse habe ich nicht eingeplant, weil es sich wirklich um störende Spielerei handelt, welche man nicht braucht.  Notfalls könnte man sie allerdings noch in eine Slotblende einbauen. 

Jetzt müssen nur noch die Zeichnungen in der CAD-Software angepasst und die Bleche gelasert werden. Das dürfte nicht allzu lange dauern. 



Als nächstes stehen einige Kleinigkeiten auf dem Programm und in zwei Wochen mein Praktikum, wo ich hoffentlich die Möglichkeit haben werde, einige Platinen zu designen und zu ätzen. (Lüfterverteiler, Frontanschlüsse)


Des Weiteren muss ich mich noch für eine gute Soundkarte entscheiden, die ich mir zum Geburtstag wünschen kann. Ich hoffe, ihr seid mir dabei behilflich.


----------



## M@rs (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@L.B. auf was für eine schule gehst du den?

bei und an Der Realschule hatten wir alles da um Platinen zu ätzen, sind nur aus Zeitgründen nicht oft dazu gekommen.... (Lehrere war Krank, dann Prüfungen...)


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also ich kann dir die Asus Xonar D1 nur empfehlen. Wenn du sparsam sein möchtest, nehm die DS, aber die D1/DX kosten nicht viel mehr her, machen aber optisch und klanglich noch mehr her^^

Bin mit der D1 sehr zufrieden, nur die Treibereinstellungen sind mir als Spielkind zu gering


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich gehe in die 10.Klasse des Gymnasiums. Allerdings habe ich noch nie danach gefragt, ob es eine Ausrüstung zum Ätzen gibt.

@nyso: An der Soundkarte möchte ich nicht sparen, da ich mit dem Computer hauptsächlich Musik höre.

Was haltet ihr hiervon?
http://www2.hardwareversand.de/arti...5A7009EE1F14E2.www2?aid=29784&agid=768&ref=27


----------



## Schelmiii (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

In der letzten PCGH war gleub ich en Test über Soundkarten, die wo du ausgewählt hast war glaub ich vorne mit dabei, wenn du willst kann ich nochmal nachschauen. Darf man fragen, was für ein Soundsystem du hast, dass du keine sehr gute MittelklasseSoka willst, sondern eine Highend?


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke für das Angebot Schelmii, aber ich kann auch selbst  nachschauen, ich habe die Print hier liegen.  
Ich wollte nur mal hören, was ihr dazu sagt, eventuell ist ja auch jemand im Besitz dieser Karte.

Das Soundsystem besteht im Wesentlichen aus einem Kenwood KA-5020 (ziemlich alt, aber von Klang und Leistung her recht gut), welcher in gut einem Monat zwei Behringer B2031P befeuern wird, sowie den selbstgebauten Subwoofer. 
An der Soundkarte wollte ich deshalb nicht sparen, da diese kaum veraltet (im Gegensatzt zu Grafikkarten) und ich sie wahrscheinlich noch in 10 Jahren gebrauchen kann. Außerdem höre ich mit dem Rechner sehr viel Musik bzw. fast immer, wenn er an ist. 



Außerdem brauche ich dringend Beratung bezüglich des Projekts, heute wollte mir einfach nichts mehr einfallen, was zusäztlich noch gebaut werden könnte. Eine Abdeckung für die Grafikkarte fällt leider aufgrund fehlender Befestigungsmöglichkeiten aus. Einfaches Drauflegen ist nicht mein Fall und Löcher wollte ich auch nicht unbedingt in das PCB bohren.


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da hilft Tesa

Gibt doch diese doppelseitigen Klebedinger für die Wand. Schneid die in kleine Rechtecke, klebe die auf die Schrauben des Kühlers, und pack dann die Backplate drauf. Hält bombensicher^^

Und die D2 ist sicher ein Hammer, war mir halt zu teuer. Sie kostet immerhin fast doppelt so viel wie meine D1
Mit dem Argument der Haltbbarkeit hast du sicher recht, weswegen es mir ehrlich gesagt mehr Spaß gemacht hat die ~330€ für das Soundsystem zu investieren, als in Hardware.
Es hält einfach wesentlich länger. Mit der Soundkarte und dem Verstärker kann ich jahrzehntelang Spaß haben, lediglich die Boxen werden mal gegen 3000€-8000€ Boxen getauscht, wenn endlich wieder Geld da ist.

Aber das ist frühestens in 2-3 Jahren so, bis dahin werde ich mit der 330€ Investition viel Spaß haben.


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wegen der Grafikkartenabdeckung werde ich mir noch etwas einfallen lassen. Es gibt bei Conrad selbstklebende Platinenabstandshalter, die dafür ganz gut geeignet wären. Diese werde ich auch für die Lüftersteurung nutzen, für die ich aus Funktionsgründen keine Bohrungen eingeplant habe. Ich werde in Kürze sowieso eine Bestellung (Kleinkram, USB 3.0 Buchsen und die Boxen) bei Conrad aufgeben.

Ich habe jetzt diese Soundkarte ins Auge gefasst:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z)


----------



## nyso (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Grad den Test in der Print nochmal gelesen, hört sich doch verdammt gut an. Auch das sie etwas mehr Bass hat soll dich sicher nicht stören


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auf den Bass alleine kommt es mir nicht an, wichtig sind mir vor allem eine klare und saubere Wiedergabe, wobei der Bass natürlich auf keinen Fall zu schwach ausfallen darf.  

Des Weiteren gefallen mir an der Karte die Zusatz-Features, die andere Karten so nicht bieten. Zum Beispiel die Beleuchtung der Anschlüsse, das edle EMI-Shield, usw. Wobei das eigentlich beim Kauf eine eher untergeordnete Rolle spielen sollte. 

Ich finde es einfach sinnvoller eine gute Soundanlage zu kaufen, anstatt sein Geld in teure SSDs zu investieren, die in wenigen Monaten schon durch eine neuere Generation ersetzt werden.


----------



## Own3r (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich finde es einfach sinnvoller eine gute Soundanlage zu kaufen, anstatt sein Geld in teure SSDs zu investieren, die in wenigen Monaten schon durch eine neuere Generation ersetzt werden.



 Also Soundkarten altern auch, da es immer neue Funktionen gibt, welche dann eine neue Soundkarte (die diese dann unterstützen) benötigen. 

Daher kann man sagen, dass jede Art von Hardware veraltert - seien es SSDs oder Soundkarten


----------



## L.B. (12. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Alles altert, allerdings mit unterschiedlicher Geschwindigkeit.  Es ist nur die Frage, was neue Funktionen noch bringen sollen, wenn der Klang ohnehin schon sehr realistisch ist. 
Da limitiert eher mein Gehör.  

SSDs hingegen altern deutlich schneller, wobei man auch hier überlegen muss, ob man die Funktionen neuerer Entwicklungen wirklich benötigt. (Diese braucht man meiner Meinung nach auch nicht unbedingt. )


----------



## Nekro (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe die ASUS Xonar D1 und kann sie nur empfehlen!
Eine Top Soundqualität und viele Möglichkeiten diese noch zu verbessern 
Und ist 50€ billiger als die angepeilte D2!


----------



## VJoe2max (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also ich finde die Xonar D1 jetzt nicht so überragend. Im direkten Vergleich zu einer Soundblaster XFi hört sich die Xonar D1 einfach nicht so brillant an - auch wenn man alle Register zieht was an Soundverbesserungs-Features drin steckt. Ob die Xonar D2 wesentlich besser ist weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## h_tobi (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich besitze auch eine XFI und bin mit der sehr zufrieden, das Entscheidende ist auch, was für 
Lautsprecher an die Karte kommen. Was nützt die TOP Karte mit 30€ Lautsprechern.

Ich behaupte mal, das du nie eine Einigung finden wirst, da jeder den Sound anders war nimmt.
Laut Testberichten machst du mit der Xonar bestimmt nichts falsch. Achte auf die Features,
die du benötigst und entscheide dann.


----------



## L.B. (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich werde mir gleich ml die Grafikkarenabdeckung vornehmen, sodass es heute abend wiederetwa szu sehen geben wird. 


@h_tobi: Ich werde die Behringer b2031p anschließen, die eine sehr hohe Neutralität aufweisen, sodass man hier eine schlechte Soundkarte sofort identifizieren kann.


----------



## L.B. (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update:


Heute habe ich mal wieder ein bisschen gabastelt und es ist auch etwas ganz Ansehnliches dabei herausgekommen. (Kein größeren Fehler und Probleme [beim Bauen ])

Zuerst habe ich das Fenster für das LCD, das ich schon aus klarem Acrylglas gebaut hatte, in grau getöntem Glas erneut ausgesägt und bearbeitet. Das sieht einfach edler aus und die Ablesbarkeit reicht völlig aus. 


Zum Aussägen habe ich eine Stichsäge genommen, das Ergebnis ist überzeugend. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes Stand die Grafikkartenabdeckung auf dem Plan. Zuerst war ich unsicher, aber es ist doch ziemlich edel.  (Mal von dem kleinen Problem abgesehen, dass ich die Karte nicht mehr einbauen konnte, weil sie nicht mehr in den oberen Slot passte, sodass die Abdeckung jetzt im Regal liegt.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Edelstahlschrauben habe ich von meinem Nachbarn bekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Befestigt wird das Ganze über selbstgebaute Klebefüße.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bierseppi (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

schaut nicht schlecht aus  super arbeit


----------



## h_tobi (13. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

Das Plexi sieht richtig edel aus, schade, das die Blende an der Graka nicht passt, evtl. kannst du es ja noch anpassen.


----------



## affli (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

ich bin begeisterter leser deines worklog's.
finde es absolut hammer was du so alles machst und zeigst!

nur damit du das weisst! 

sound:
die xonar karten sind auf alle fälle super, 
war sogar überrascht als ich tatsächlich einen unterschied zur xfi feststellen konnte. (verbesserung der soundqualität) 

plexi:
sehen sehr schik aus deine blenden.
hast du diese echt ohne anschlag also von auge/hand so schön rechtwinklig ausgesägt?


----------



## L.B. (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

Erst einmal Danke für das ganze Lob, so etwas motiviert. 

@h_tobi: Die Grafikkarte passt nur aktuell nicht, weil ich sie nicht in den oberen Slot einbauen kann. Ich habe zwar noch drei weitere zur Verfügung, diese sind allerdings total zugebaut (WaKü-Schläuche, Kabel). Sodass ich die Blende erst auf dem Crosshair IV im neuen Gehäuse einbauen werde, wo der obere Slot wesentlich tiefer liegt als beim MSI Board.


@affli: Auf den ersten Bildern ist ungefähr zu erkennen, wie ich die Blende gesägt habe. Dazu habe ich einen Anschschlag aus MDF-Platten mit Schraubzwingen ausgerichtet und daran entlang mit der Stichsäge gesägt. Das ging bei der ersten Blende sehr gut, bei der zweiten auf der längeren Seite gibt es aber eine Abweichung von einem halben Millimeter (das ist aber mit bloßem Auge nicht ekennbar). Dafür sind die Schnitte genauso gerade wie mit der Kreissäge. Wobei das Window, das ich bei OBI habe zuschneiden lassen eine noch größere Abweichung aufweist. Da die Acrylglasteile aber nur hinter das Blech geschraubt werden, interessiert nur die gelaserte Kante. 



Außerdem habe ich gestern noch ein bisschen an der CPU-Spannung gedreht, konnte aber nicht mehr herausholen, bei 1,25V (real 1,24V) und 3,6GHz ist Schluss. 
Im Windows-Betrieb lief der Rechner mit 1,2V und 3,6GHz fehlerfrei, 10 Sekunden Prime sorgten aber für einen Neustart. Im zweiten Schritt habe ich 1,23V getestet, wobei es hier in Prime zu einem netten blauen Bildchen mit anschließendem Neustart gekommen ist.  
Deshalb läuft der Rechner jetzt wieder mit 1,25V und 3,6Ghz. Eventuell kann ich auf dem Crosshair IV noch "mehr" (weniger) herausholen, da es sich zum Übertakten noch besser eignen soll als mein Board. 


Ich werde heute auf jeden Fall noch eine Bestellung bei Conrad aufgeben, damit es wieder etwas zu basteln gibt.  Ich habe mir wegen der Illumination () des Gehäuses noch so gut wie keine Geadanken gemacht, ich werde aber ein paar LEDs mitbestellen. 

Ich sage euch dann nachher, was ich genau bestellt habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

Mit Stock Spanung 3,6 Ghz ist normal. mehr ist da nicht zu holen. Erst mit etwas hochsetzen der Voltage bekommst du mehr. Mit1,35 Ghz kommst du auf  gerade so 3,8 Ghz. Wenn deine CPU ähnlich meiner ist. vlt auch noch etwas mehr.

Die Bilder sind auch gut. Aber vlt sähe es noch etwas besser aus wenn du seitlich noch was machen würdest.


----------



## L.B. (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

An hörerer Taktrate bin ich gar nicht interesiert, mir reichen die 3,6GHz. Allerdings möchte ich dabei einen Undervolting-Rekord aufstellen. 

Man könnte natürlich auch noch seitliche Blenden machen, so wie du das gemacht hast. Aber ich persönlich bevorzuge meine Variante, die auch für die Kühlung nötig ist, denn wenn der Chip bei 75°C arbeitet wird auch die Rückseite sehr stark aufgeheizt, sodass hier der Spalt von 5mm Luft bzw. der Luftzug unter der Blende erforderlich ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

Ich denke einen Luftzug wird man auch so haben da ja zum Rechner raus alles frei ist. Und so eine Platte wird so und so die Temps etwas anheben da ja Warme Luft nach oben Steigt.

Im endefekt wird es nur eine Frage des optischen sein.


----------



## L.B. (14. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Riesen-Update+Bilder---*

Das ist eben Geschmackssache. Allerdings kommt die Blende auch nicht ganz so gut rüber, weil ich mit Blitz fotografiert habe. Es war schließlich schon sehr dunkel.

Ich habe jetzt mal gezählt, wie viele Schrauben ich für das Gehäuse (ohne Komponenten) benötige. Insgesamt werden 190 Schrauben benötigt, von denen ca. 170 von außen sichtbar sind. Exakt 84 Schrauben werden in den Rahmen geschraubt. (MTBF [mean time between failiures] Gewindeschneider ??? ).  Der Großteil der Schrauben wird allerdings für die Lüfterblenden benutzt. Ich hoffe, ich bekomme die Schrauben günstig, sonst kann ich finaziell einpacken. Im Werkzeugfachhandel kosten 100 Edelstahlschrauben 100-200€.  

Anfänglich waren ja Zylinderkopfschrauben geplant. Mir gefallen aber die Linsenkopfschrauben wesentlich besser. Die Zylinderkopfschrauben waren wegen der bulligen Optik eingeplant, allerdings passt das zum geplanten Aussehen (runde Formen, ein wenig filigraner [50kg Edelstahl ]) nicht mehr so gut. Was sagt ihr dazu?


P.S. Das hier ist der 666. Post.


----------



## L.B. (15. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Welche Schrauben?---*

Wenn ihr das nächste Update sehen wollt, müsst ihr mir Ideen liefern, die ich umsetzen kann. Mir fällt nämlich nicht wirklich etwas ein. (Das ist schlimmer als der schlimmste Fail ) Ansonsten muss ich nämlich warten bis die Bleche fertig sind, denn dann kann es richtig losgehen. 

Ich werde auch noch mit der Conrad Betselung abwarten, bis ich ganz sicher weiß, was ich brauche. (LEDs, Kleinkram, etc.)



Heute war ich noch bei OBI und habe mir das Material für ein Shoggy-Sandwich gekauft. Das dazugehötige Update gibt es morgen, wenn ich gute Bilder gemacht habe.


----------



## L.B. (16. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Welche Schrauben?---*

Triple-Post []

*Update: *

Gestern habe ich euch das Bilder-Update zur Pumpenentkopplung versprochen, hier ist es. 

Erst einmal musste das Grundmaterial für das legendäre Shoggy-Sandwich beschafft werden, welches glücklicherweise von OBI her bezogen werden konnte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das orange Zeug gefällt mir am besten, ist mit 5€ (!) allerdings nicht gerade billig. Allerdings ist das fertige Sandwich immer noch günstiger als ein gekauftes und meinen Vorstellungen entsprechend. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauigkeit +/- 0,1mm.  (gemurkst wird später )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wurden schon die Löcher gestanzt und die Deckel mit Klebeband versehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zusammen sieht das schon richtig lecker aus...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und hier noch einmal mit den Edlestahlschrauben. Zusammengeklebt wird das Ganze allerdings erst im finalen Einbau, weil ich zuerst die Schrauben [auf der Rückseite] eindrehen muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Außerdem habe ich heute ein richtiges Schmuckstück aus unserer Physikabteilung bekommen. Ein Rechner, Baujahr 1980, inklusive Adapter zum Ausgeben bzw. Einlesen von anologen Spannungen und schalten mithilfe eines Relays über Software. Der Rechner selbst ist nicht unbedingt als Leistungsstark zu bezeichnen, bietet aber einige interessante Features. Man kann zum Beispiel den Prozessor per Knopfdruck auf über 400% übertakten. (Allerdings liegt der Grundtakt bei 8MHz ) Interessant ist auch die Tatsache, dass man im Bios verschiede Hintergrundfarben einstellen kann. 
Das Betriebssystem ist MS DOS, welches allerdings nicht startet, weil es eine bootfähigen Diskette benötigt. Kann mir jemand erklären, wie das geht?


----------



## h_tobi (16. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Das Shoggy hast du prima hin bekommen.

Was die Diskette angeht: So weit ich weiß, gibt es eine freie DOS Variante, die MS DOS
kompatibel sein soll. Nennt sich DR- DOS.

Oder eine Diskette formatieren und Boot / oder Systemdiskette anwählen dann werden einige 
Dateien drauf kopiert, damit der Rechner mit der Diskette startet.
Mangels Diskettenlaufwerk kann ich dir aber nicht so genau sagen, welche Einstellung beim
Formatieren gewählt werden muss, ist aber eigentlich selbsterklärend.


----------



## L.B. (16. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ich hoffe, es gibt noch Disketten zu kaufen. Das Ausgabegerät für Spannungen ist für einfache Regelaufgaben äußerst brauchbar. Ich glaube allerdings, dass die Steckkarte einen ISA Bus hat, sodass ich sie in einen richtigen Rechner einbauen kann, den ich mit einem Pentium III und 256MB RAM bestücken kann, auf dem auch Windows läuft. 


Das Shoggy hat mir einiges an Ärger gebracht, weil sich der Schaumstoff nur unzureichend ordentlich zuschneiden ließ. Nach einigen Anläufen und mit viel Ruhe ist es aber doch noch ganz gut geworden.


----------



## M@rs (16. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

VERBATIM 3,5" DISKETTEN 1,44MB 10ER PACK im Conrad Online Shop

da gibts noch disketten zu kaufen 

bei mindfactory gibts auch noch


----------



## L.B. (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Heute gibt es in Ermagelung von Ideen leider kein Update.  Das ist das Dumme, wenn man alles im Voraus plant, man kann schlecht improvisieren und sich angucken, was man noch benötigt bzw. was ganz gut aussehen würde. Das kann ich erst machen, wenn die Metallarbeiten abgeschlossen sind. 
Allerdings war ich eben noch einmal bei meinem Nachbarn, um einen kleinen Fehler mit gravierender Auswirkung in den Plänen zu beseitigen, indem ich ihm einen Korrekturzettel gegeben habe. Beim Einbau der Festplatten hätte ich nämlich ziemlich dusselig ausgesehen, weil vor dem HDD-Einschub das eingekantete Stück Seitenwand ist, welches einen Einbau verhindert hätte. Ein Verschieben des Kastens um 2,5cm behebt dieses Problem allerdings, weshalb nur ein einziges Maß korrigiert werden musste. 


Morgen werde ich noch einmal zu OBI fahren und vernünftiges Fliegengitter für die Staubfilter besorgen. Mich stört nämlich die Möchtegern-Qualität meiner anfänglichen Arbeit. (Man muss sich ja auch erst einmal einarbeiten ) Außerdem habe ich herausgefunden, dass es Fliegengitter aus Kunststoff gibt, die nicht so sehr ausfransen, wie das Textilgewebe, das ich benutzt habe. Zu guter Letzt passen die Filter auch gar nicht mehr, da ich ja die Maße für die Lüfterblenden geändert habe. 


Des Weiteren habe ich die Conad Bestellung auch nocht nicht abgeschickt, weil ich auf *die* Idee hoffe, die unbedingt noch umgesetzt werden muss.  Mir persönlich sagt ja eine RGB Beleuchtung zu, wenn dann allerdings aus Kostengründen nur selbstgebaut (Steurung mit Microcontrollern, gekaufte RGB Stripes). Das ist natürlich nicht ganz einfach, aufgrund meines Praktikums in einer Woche aber mit Hilfe eines Fachmanns durchaus machbar. (Auf dem Gebiet der Programmierung von Micocontrollern bin ich noch nicht so versiert, weshalb ich dort Unterstützung nötig hätte) Mal sehen, wie es sich entwickelt.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

RGB hört sich fett an. Bei ebay gibts 3 m stripes + steuerung und fernbedinung für knapp 90 € wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Kannst du das unterbieten? Wenn du es deutlich kannst, also sagen wir 50€, dann musst du auf jedenfall ein Howto schreiben. Und die Fernbedinung ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, die kannste weglassen.


----------



## L.B. (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Wenn ich das Ganze selbst baue, sollte ich ohne Stripes unter 20€ bleiben. An sich würden ja 2x30cm lange Stripes zum Ausleuchten ausreichen. 

Die Steureung könnte ein Microcontroller übernehmen, dessen Anologausgänge jeweils R, G oder B mit einer Spannung versorgen (natürlich über einen MOSFET-Treiber). Das wäre dann schon einmal der eigentliche Regler. Nun muss der Controller natürlich noch Informationen über die Ausgabe der Spannungen erhalten (es soll ja nicht irgendwie leuchten ), d.h. man müsste ihn über eine Schnittstelle anbinden, vornehmlich USB. Hardwaretechnisch ist das Ganze kein Problem für mich, die Programmierung schon eher, denn ich bin wie gesagt noch blutiger Anfänger in Sachen Programmierung. Des Weiteren bräuchte man einen Treiber, was wahrscheinlich das größte Problem sein wird.


Edit: Mir ist gerade eingefallen, dass man das nur über eine Fernbedienung machen könnte, dann würde man sich den Ärger mit dem Treiber und der Software ersparen.


Man könnte sich das Ganze natürlich auch sponsern lassen und dann ein Review oder How-To schreiben.


----------



## Schelmiii (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Man könnte sich das Ganze natürlich auch sponsern lassen und dann ein Review oder How-To schreiben.



Jop, die Entwicklung eines LowCost RGB Controllers wäre echt was feines. Und da dabei ja nur die Entwicklung das teuere wär (sonst wärs ja kein LowCost^^) wäre ein Sponsoring echt fett.


Edit: Ich seh grad, bei ebay gibts ein Angebot, 2m RGB Stripes + Trafo + FB. Das Angebot muss man erst einmal toppen.


----------



## L.B. (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Könntest du mir mal den Link schreiben? Das wäre nett. Zuviel wollte ich allerdings nicht für die Beleuchtung auslegen.


----------



## h_tobi (17. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ich hätte da evtl. noch was für dich, ich überlege auch schon, ob ich mir die Teile kaufen soll. 

Controller: Klick
RGB Leiste 1m: Klick
RGB Leiste 5m: Klick leider etwas teuer.

Die Leisten sollten sich wie gewohnt kürzen lassen.


----------



## L.B. (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

@h_tobi: Der Controller sieht ganz nett aus. Vor allem habe ich hier noch einen Gutschein von Pollin liegen. Die Stripes sind mir allerdings etwas zu teuer.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ich merk grad, ich hab vergessen einen Preis zu dem Angebot zu schreiben ^^
Also man kann da alles so konfigurieren, wie man es haben will und in der Konstellation wie ich es oben stehen hab kostet es glaub ich 55€.
Hier der Link: Drück mich fester!


----------



## h_tobi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Evtl. arbeitet der Controller auch mit anderen RGB Stripes, da bin ich mir aber nicht sicher.


----------



## L.B. (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Heute habe ich die Staubfilter erneuert. Dazu habe ich diesmal Fliegengitter aus Kunstoffgewebe genommen, welches sich wesentlich enfacher, genauer und sauberer verarbeiten lässt. Leider ist das Zuschneiden eine ziemlich aufwendige und eintönige Angelegenheit. Für diese drei primitiven Filter habe ich 3 Stunden gebraucht.  Allerdings habe ich mir überlegt, dass es unsinnig ist, die Filter dort zu montieren, wo die Lüfter nach außen blasen, denn dort kommt ja kein Staub rein. 

[Die Bilder sind schlecht ]



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen der RGB Beleuchtung werde ich noch ein bisschen überlegen, denn wieder 50€ auszugeben, ist doch schon etwas zu viel.  Zumal man solche Kleinigkeiten später immer noch aufrüsten kann. 
Ich denke aber, ich werde mich während meines Praktikums etwas damit beschäftigen.


----------



## Schelmiii (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ich denke kaum, dass du Geld sparst, wenn du den Controller selbst baust. Denn die Stripes kosten beim billigsten Anbieter 22 Euro ink der Meter. Wählst du bei meinem geposteten Link 100 cm Stripes aus, kommst du auf 42 ink, also die 22€ von den Stripes abgezogen ergibt 20€ für Controller, Fernbedinung und Trafo (der aber unnötig is, schließlich liefert ja das NT schon 12V Gleichstrom).


----------



## h_tobi (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Du hast die Gitter aber sehr ordentlich ausgeschnitten, das wäre ehrlich gesagt keine Arbeit für mich.


----------



## L.B. (18. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

@h_tobi: Meine Arbeit ist das auch nciht, dieses Sch*** Zeug ist zu anfällig für Fehler. Am Vierfachfilter bin ich völlig verzweifelt (das dritte verschnittene Exemplar liegt jetzt oben in der Werkstatt ). Den Dreifachfilter habe ich auch noch neu gemacht, da ich an einer Stelle mit dem Cutter ausgerutsch bin.  Wenigstens sind die drei Filter, die ich jetzt habe, sehr ordentlich. 


@Schelmiii: Es stimmt schon, dass man wahrscheinlich nicht viel günstiger wegkommt, aber man könnte das Ganze auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen und spezielle Features einbauen. 



Edit: 19.09

Den Quad-Filter werde ich jetzt nicht einbauen können, da ich eben das letzte Stück Fliegengitter versaut habe (mittlerweile der 5. Versuch). Dort ist aber aufgrund der ausblasenden Lüfter auch kein Filter nötig.  Lediglich der Frontlüfter brauchte noch einen Filter, der seltsamerweise problemlos gefertigt werden konnte. (Scheint so, dass nur der Quad-Filter etwas gegen mich hat. )


----------



## L.B. (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Die RGB Beleuchtung werde ich vorläufig nicht kaufen bzw. bauen. Ich werde aber versuchen mir die Sachen sponsern zu lassen und dann ein Review / HowTo darüber schreiben. Ich denke, das sollte problemlos möglich sein.  Aus zeitlichen Gründen warte ich damit aber bis zur Fertigstellung der Metallarbeiten, was in ca. einem Monat der Fall sein müsste. 


Ich habe jetzt die Bestellung bei Conrad Elektronik abgeschickt. Bestellt wurden USB 3.0 Buchse, Abstandshalter zum Aufkleben, Kantenschutz für die Aussparungen, Crimpkontakte, sowie Lüfterbuchsen und schließlich noch die Behringer B2031P, die ich mir zum Geburtstag wünsche. ()


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ah, die Sponsoring Variante gibt es ja auch noch^^
Naja, ich schau auch erstmal.


----------



## L.B. (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*

Ich habe gerade das Problem, dass ich keinen passenden Shop finde, der entsprechende Produkte bietet.   Hat jemand eine Idee? Am liebsten wäre mir ein softwaregesteuerter Controller, da man hierüber erstens ein gutes HowTo schreiben könnte (Einrichtung, Funktionsumfang, etc.) und dieser wesentlich komfortabler ist als eine Fernbedienung, die immer irgendwo rumliegt, wo man sie gerade nicht finden kann. 

Morgen muss ich auch noch einmal wegen des Laufwerks bei Mindfactory nachfragen, da ich immer noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten habe. 

Und auch wegen der Soundkarte bin ich noch unsicher. Es wäre mit Sicherheit sinvoll, sie dann zu bestellen, wenn das Board umgetauscht wird, denn dann hat man ein kleines Druckmittel, falls man den Umtausch verweigert.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Also softwaregesteuerter Microcontroller fänd ich auch viel besser als ne FB. Wenn du das Gesamtpaket mit dem Kontroller gleichteuer wie das von mir gepostete Angebot mit der FB hinbekommst, bin ich der erste, der dir das Teil nachbaut. Im Moment hab ich leider keine Zeit, sonst würd ich dir auf deiner Suche helfen.


----------



## Acid (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update: Shoggy-Sandwich---*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> RGB hört sich fett an. Bei ebay gibts 3 m stripes + steuerung und fernbedinung für knapp 90 € wenn ich es richtig in Erinnerung habe. Kannst du das unterbieten? Wenn du es deutlich kannst, also sagen wir 50€, dann musst du auf jedenfall ein Howto schreiben. Und die Fernbedinung ist eigentlich nicht so wichtig, die kannste weglassen.




bei ebay bekommt man controller, fernbedienung, und 5 meter rgb led leiste schon für unter 45Euro, einfach mal die Auktionen etwas verfolgen, diese ist z.b. eben ausgelaufen: 5M LED SMD Streifen Strip 5050&RGB wasserd.&Controller bei eBay.de: LED - Leuchten (endet 19.09.10 22:40:20 MESZ)

Doch da laufen täglich mehrere aus!

Jedoch denke ich nicht, das es sich um sonderlich hochwertige ware handelt.


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Heiße sache, dass werde ich beobachten. Bis ich das aber brauche, dauert es noch lang. Jetzt hat eigneltich erstmal Abi vorrang. Und ob bis nach dem Abi L.B. nicht schon seine softwareControled Variante rausgebracht hat?


----------



## Acid (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

in meinem tb gibt es diese schon


----------



## Schelmiii (19. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Jep, aber nochnicht für den kleinen geldbeutel. Die wahre Summe hast du ja noch nicht genannt, aber man munkelt ja mit so 250€. Oder verbreite ich hier gerade ein gerücht?


----------



## Acid (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

bisschen mehr.... ja deshalb sagte ich z.b. die leisten von ebay verwenden (wobei ich auch da vorsichtig wäre, nicht das sie noch anfangen zu brennen ), und dazu eben einen ordentlichen controller kaufen. 
Wenn er selbst einen baut natürlich umso genialer


----------



## Schelmiii (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Ich hab mich jetzt mal ein wenig eingelesen in den Stoff, hört sich extrem spannend an. Eigenltich sogar so spannen, dass ich sagen würde, sowas in die richtung will ich studieren. Wenn ich nicht so wenig Zeit hätte bzw. alles auf einmal machen zu wollen, würde ich mich näher mit dem Stoff beschäftigen. Also wenn du L.B. dich wirklich dazu entscheidest, da was zu bauen, dann lass es mich wissen, damit, fallst du willst, ich dir helfen könnte. Weil so ein spannendes Thema, ich wiederhole es gerne^^ Vorallem wenn man mal sieht, wieviel unbegrenzete Möglichkeiten man da hat und das, obwohl die Bauteile selbst extrem billig sind.
Aber solange du noch sagt, RGB zunächst mal nicht, würd ich sagen, ab jetzt wieder zu den "mechanischen" Dingen bei deinem Casecon. Sonst wird es hier zu offtopic.


----------



## VJoe2max (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Einen softwaregesteuerten RGB-Controller findest du z.B. hier: Chromoflex 50 . Gibt´s auch für Power-LEDs.

Hier findest du ein Projekt wo die RGB-Beleuchtung mit diesem Modul über ein Winamp-Plugin gesteuert wird: Klick .


----------



## Own3r (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Dann bin ich mal gespannt, ob du ein passenden Sponsor für die RBG Beleuchtung findest


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Das Selberbauen würde mich schon reizen, allerdings gibt es hier keine Möglickeit zur Softwaresteuerung, da ein passender Treiber fehlt. Ich könnte natürlich die Informatik-AG meiner Schule beauftragen, einen Treiber zu programmieren, das würde allerdings den Rahmen sprengen, was den Aufwand betrifft.  
Die ferngesteuerte Variante hingegen sollte machbar sein.  

Ich werde aber nächste Woche, wenn ich mein Praktikum mache, mit einem Fachmann auf dem Gebiet der Microcontrollerprogramierung sprechen. Vielleicht gibt es ja doch eine Möglichkeit zur Steuerung per Software, indem man einen vorhandenen Treiber nutzt. 


Außerdem habe ich mich heute noch einmal über de Verbleib meines Laufwerks erkundigt. Man sagte mir, dass es gutgeschrieben worden sei, davon habe ich allerdings nichts mitbekommen.  Jetzt muss ich den Differenzbetrag zwischen Laufwerk und Adapter zahlen, dann sollte das Laufwerk auch bald da sein. Dummerweise muss per Vorkasse bezahlt werden, also musste ich wieder zur Post fahren,um den Schein abzugeben. Da die Penne...äh...Postbeamten allerdings zwei Stunden Mittagspause machen, konnte ich den Schein leider nicht abgeben. 



Edit: Per PN hat Acid mir lumitronix als pasenden Shop für LEDs und Zubehör empfohlen, woraufhin ich dort gleich wegen eines Testberichts über ein RGB System angefragt habe. Wenn alles gut läuft, werde ich bald ein schönes Review darüber schreiben können.  
Außerdem wurde heute die Conrad Bestellung versendet, sodass diese morgen da sein sollte.


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---RGB ???---*

Update:



Gerade habe ich meine Leidenschaft für das Fräsen entdeckt.  Ich habe zwar keine "richtige" Fräse, dafür aber eine Standbohrmaschine, sowie einen Fräser. Dazu noch ein Anschlag aus Holz und fertig ist das Profiwerkzeug.  (Jeder muss mal klein Anfangen, aber die CNC wird kommen )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die ersten Ergebnisse beseitigten jegliche Zweifel... Es ist physikalisch absolut unmöglich krumm zu fräsen, da man ja immer nur in einer Sekante zum runden Fräser arbeitet, d.h. man kann den Anschlag so fahrlässig einstellen, wie man will, es wird auf jeden Fall perfekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beweis: Auch auf 30cm langer Strecke ist alles absolut gerade.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wird das Window für das LCD (Version 3.0 ). Wieder per Stichsäge ausgesägt, da man bei OBI kein Acrylglas mehr zuschneiden lassen kann. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch ein "besseres" Foto.  (Es war schon sehr dunkel )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

Hehe, das sieht super aus, bevor ich den Kreuztisch gekauft habe, habe ich genau so gefräst. 
Pass nur mit den Fingern auf, so ein Fräser kann sehr gemein sein.


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

@h_tobi: Rate mal, wer mich auf die Idee gebracht hat so zu fräsen. 
Aber es funktioniert echt gut. 



Von lumitronix habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Rückmeldung erhalten, allerdings habe ich ja auch erst eben die Anfrage losgeschickt.


----------



## Acid (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

sieht wirklich genial aus! Ich muss mir glaube auch ne standbohrmaschine zulegen


----------



## Gnome (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

Boah, sieht das geil aus  - echt toll - jetzt kannst du Inlay's selber machen


----------



## L.B. (20. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

@Acid: Danke.  Standbohrmaschinen bekommt man im Baumarkt für relativ kleines Geld. 

@Gnome: Ebenfalls Dankeschön.  Probleme werde ich allerdings beim großen Window bekommen, denn dort muss ein Mittelsteg gefräst werden, was aber mit der Standbohrmaschine nicht geht. Allerdings hat mein Opa eine Oberfräse, mit der das eigentlich gehen müsste. 


Morgen werde ich das Window noch auf Maß fräsen, es muss nämlich an allen Seiten noch ein Stück weggefräst werden. Danach muss ich noch einmal eine Stufe tiefer fräsen, sodass ich 1mm tief komme und das Inlay sauber mit dem Blech abschließt.


----------



## Gnome (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

Bin ich mal gespannt, wie du das umsetzt. Wenn das so gut ausschaut wie bei dem Test-Inlay, dann wird das verdammt gut . Wann gehts mit metallischen Arbeiten eigentlich weiter?


----------



## h_tobi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

So wie ich die bisherigen Arbeiten beurteilen kann, wird das neue Inlay genau so genial werden.


----------



## L.B. (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Fräsen ist so schön, Fräääsen ist so schön, schööön*

Update:

Ihr habt recht, das neue Inlay ist extrem gut geworden. (Ich will ja nicht angeben, aber...)


Außerdem habe ich mich heute an der Deutschen Post gerächt, denn mein Paket von Conrad ist angekommen und es ist nicht leicht gewesen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kantenschutz, Klebesockel, Crimpkontakte und Gehäuse und USB 3.0 Buchsen (Hier erkennt man ungefähr die fünf Zusatzkontakte)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das Inlay. Es wurde noch weiter nach innen und wesentlich tiefer gefräst. Das einzige, was noch fehlt sind die abgerundeten Ecken im Radius von 1mm. Hat jemand eine Idee, wie man das realisieren könnte?

P.S. Die Schutzfolie ist noch aufgeklebt, die Fräskante ist gerade. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Die Blende ist wirklich TOP geworden, habe es ja gesagt. 
Radien sind das Problem bei der manuellen Frästechnik, ich habe für die Aquaeroblende eine kleine 
Schlüsselfeile benutzt, du musst dich langsam und vorsichtig an den Radius ran tasten.
Mit viel Geduld und immer wieder anhalten wirst du das schon schaffen.
Ansonsten hast du hoffentlich genug Material da.  Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## L.B. (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Ich habe zwar noch Material, aber keine Lust alles neu zu machen. Die Blende wurde in ca. 50 Fräsvorgängen hergestellt, vom lästigen Ausschneiden mit der Stichsäge ganz zu schweigen. Mit einer Feile kann man aber nicht viel kaputt machen. Da der Radius aber auch nur 1mm beträgt, fallen kleinere Ungenauigkeiten auch nicht auf.  (hoffe ich zumindest )

Lumitronix hat übrigens immer noch nichts von sich hören lassen.


----------



## h_tobi (21. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Du kennst mich nicht, wenn ich eine Feile in der Hand habe.  Darum habe ich das Acryl gleich Kiloweise bestellt. 

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es mit Lumitronix hin haut.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Das mit dem Inlay ist wirklich ne feine Sache - aber besorg dir mal einen vernünftigen Fräser für sowas . 
Diese Baumarktfräser kann man vllt. zum Raspeln mit´m Dremel benutzen aber zum Fräsen sind die nix. Der den du verwendet hast ist jedenfalls weder scharf noch geeignet, um Kunststoff zu fräsen . 

Ist dennoch ein schönes Stück geworden und da man von den Frässpuren ja später nichts mehr sehen wird, ist das ja auch egal.


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Warum sollte der Fräser nicht scharf sein? Frässpuren hat man doch auch bei einem guten Fräser.  

Ob ich für das Window auch ein Inlay mache, weiß ich noch nicht, denn dafür ist die Bohrmaschine ungeeignet. Funktioniert das auch mit einer Oberfräse? Oder ist das zu ungenau? 


Gerade habe ich mal bei Hardwareversand angerufen, um zu fragen, ob ich mein Board umtauschen könne oder nicht. Wie immer, konnte man mir keine genaue Auskunft geben, wobei es sich verdächtig nach einer Rücksendung zum Hersteller anhörte. Da ich aber keine Lust habe, dass das Board monatelang in Asien herumgondelt, werde ich es wohl verkaufen müssen.


----------



## Own3r (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Meins gondelt immernoch in Asien, ich habe HWversand schon angeschrieben wo meins bleibt. Das Motherboard ist schon 6 Wochen weg !


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Ich habe meinen Nachbarn eben noch einmal auf die Bleche angesprochen. Zurzeit wird noch die Planzeichnung in der CAD Software gezeichnet und wenn das erledigt ist, muss ein günstiger Termin zum Lasern abgewartet werden, damit der Preis ihm Rahmen bleibt. 
Ich vermute, dass das spätestens Ende Oktober fertig ist.  

Bis dahin bleibt also noch Zeit für Kleinkram und Spielereien, die nachher eingebaut werden können. 


Edit: Ich werde gleich noch die Soundkarte bestellen, warte aber noch, da der Preis heute abend höchstwahrscheinlich um 3-4€ fällt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Och lass dir Zeit. Was gutes braucht seine Zeit. 
Und wenns Gelasert wird ist es dann wirklich genau.


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

@Nobody: Genau wird es schon sein, darauf kannst du dich verlassen. Oder gibt es bereits genauere Verfahren zur Werkstoffbearbeitung? 


Das Laufwerk mitsamt dem Adapter wurde gerade versendet, sodass es im Idealfall morgen, spätestens aber übermorgen da sein wird.  Dann kann ich auch sofort ausprobieren, ob es per Software ausgeworfen werden kann. 

Außerdem wird die Soundkarte jetzt sofort bestellt, da der Preis sich überhaupt nicht geändert hat, allerdings gibt es zwei verschieden Seiten, wo derselbe Artikel zu unterschiedlichen Preise angeboten wird.  

Weil ich so nett bin, verrate ich euch die günstige Adresse:  
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z)

hier die "normale", teure Adresse:
hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - ASUS Xonar D2X, PCIe x1 (90-YAA055-1UAN00Z)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Lasern hat eine Ungenauigkeit von einem 100ertstel mm Normal. Wenn die Maschiene Falsch eingestellt ist geht das bis open end. Jedes Verfahren ist relativ genau wenn man es richtig einrichtet. Naja auser Plasmaschneiden.... 

Aber im Endefekt sollte man immer so genau wie nötig arbeiten nicht so genau wie möglich.


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

10um hört sich gut an.  Auch wenn man nachher nicht sieht, ob das Blech 35cm oder 35,00001cm lang ist. Wobei mir gerade auffällt, dass ich hinten an der Rückblende auf 1um genau berechnet habe.  (Das entspricht der Strukturgröße des Intel i486)


Ich habe jetzt die Soundkarte bestellt, natürlich zu den günstigen Konditionen der ersten Adresse.


----------



## h_tobi (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Ich habe noch ein kleines Proggi gefunden, nennt sich *nircmd* es wird mit Parametern 
aufgerufen und kann wunderbar auf Sondertasten gelegt werden.

Hier der Link. Den Download findest du dann ganz unten auf der Seite.


----------



## L.B. (22. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Super, tobi, genau so etwas brauche ich.  Ich werde mich gleich mal ans Experimentieren begeben.

"WindowsCDliegtschonbereit"


----------



## VJoe2max (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Fräser nicht scharf sein? Frässpuren hat man doch auch bei einem guten Fräser.


Weil ich die gleichen Fräser am Anfang auch verwendet habe . Wenn du mal einen scharfen Fräser in der Hand hattest, weißt du was ich meine  (aber Vorsicht, daran kann man sich wirklich leicht schneiden). 
Mit nem guten Fräser und er richtigen Drehzahl kann man Frässpuren fast vollständig vermeiden . Angesichts dessen, dass die Standbohrmaschine aber nicht steif genug ist, lässt sich das hier nicht ganz vermeiden. Selbst mit einer kleinen Hobbyfräse ohne HSC-Spindel und Kühlung ist das nicht völlig zu vermeiden.  
Mit einem scharfen Fräser, der einen richtigen Schaftfräsergeomterie hat und nicht nur einfach "gezackt" ist wie diese Proxxon-"Fräser", bekommst du aber auch auf der Standbohrmaschine ein deutlich saubereres Fräsbild. 



L.B. schrieb:


> Ob ich für das Window auch ein Inlay mache, weiß ich noch nicht, denn dafür ist die Bohrmaschine ungeeignet. Funktioniert das auch mit einer Oberfräse? Oder ist das zu ungenau?


Wenn die Oberfäse gut eingespannt ist geht das damit sogar deutlich besser. Die Lagerung der Maschine ist einfach besser dafür geeignet. Ein Problem könnten mit dem Billig-Fräser allerdings die hohen Drehzahlen sein. Für Oberfräsen gibt´s aber deutlich schärfere Werkzeuge auch im Baumarkt . Sehr praktisch für wäre da natürlich ein Frästisch mit Anschlag für die Oberfräse: Klick
Lohnt sich aber wegen einem Fenster nicht. 



L.B. schrieb:


> @Nobody: Genau wird es schon sein, darauf kannst du dich verlassen. Oder  gibt es bereits genauere Verfahren zur Werkstoffbearbeitung?


Klar gibt´s die, aber lasern reicht für den Fall völlig, wenn die Leut sich nicht ganz dämlich anstellen. Das einzige was bei gelaserten Teilen manchmal nervt sind die Grate die am Start- und Endpunkt des Schnitts meist stehen bleiben. Die muss man dann u.U. von Hand wegfeilen. Bei gefrsäten Teilen ist das nicht so. Bei so großen Teilen wie Seitenwänden ist das aber i. d. R. teurer (es werden entsprechend große Portal CNC-Fräsen benötigt). Die Genauigkeit wäre aber ähnlich wie beim lasern .

Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die fertigen Bleche - das sieht bestimmt klasse aus . Auch auf Bilder des eingebauten Display-Inlays freue ich mich schon. Ich denke der Aufwand hat sich jetzt schon gelohnt - Fräser hin oder her.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

@VJoe2max: Danke für die Informationen.  Ich denke, dann werde ich das Window auch noch fräsen, wenn ich das nächste Mal bei meinem Opa bin, der eine Oberfräse hat. (Das wird in zweieinhalb Wochen der Fall sein)
Ohne Inlay geht nämlich gar nicht, das kann ja jeder und sieht auch nichts aus.  
Die Frässpuren sind ja eigentlich uninteressant, da diese später nicht sichtbar sind. Wichtiger ist die Fräskante und die ist sehr sauber und exakt. 
An den Blechen muss ich teilweise sowieso selbst feilen, um sie exakt an den Rahmen anzupassen.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Im Moment habe ich nichts mehr zum Basteln. 

Vielleicht werde ich gleich das Eagle Modell der Frontanschlüsse designen. Problematisch ist nur, dass es keine USB 3.0 Buchsen dafür gibt.  Dann kann ich Montag beim Praktikum direkt meine Ätzkünste beweisen.  


Außerdem überlege ich, ob ich mir nicht eine neue Pumpe anschaffen soll, da die alte (Thermaltake ) seit eben Geräusche macht. Zudem bekomme ich bei Aquatuning ja immer noch Rabatt (vielleicht lässt sich sogar noch etwas mehr aushandeln). Wenn, dann wird es die Aquastream XT Standard. Was sagt ihr dazu? Ich persönlich finde diese Anschaffung jedenfllas sinnvoller als eine RGB Beleuchtung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Ich habe mir auch schon überlegt eine Aquastream zu kaufen. Aber es gibt andere Pumpen die ebenso viel Leistung bringen und günstiger sind. Aber sinnvoller als eine Beleuchtung ist eine Pumpe alle mal.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Da lumitronix sich noch immer nicht gemeldet hat, fällt der Testbericht wohl ins Wasser. Ich könnte natürlich noch einmal anrufen. 

Aber Die  eine Pumpe ist wirklich sinnvoller. Die Aquastream gefällt mir aufgrund der zahlreichen Funktionen. Ich werde aber wohl doch zur Advanced-Version greifen, denn dann habe ich auch noch einen Wassertemperatursensor. Allerdings müsste ich noch einmal bei Aqautuning nachfragen, ob ich nicht einen größeren Rabatt bekomme. (Sonst wird es zu teuer )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Naja gut sicher hat die Gute Funktionen aber die ist ziemlich teuer aber das hast du ja auch schon bemerkt. Naja du machst das schon. Aber bei AT wirst du wohl zz kein Erfolg haben. Warum ? Wassermann ist im Urlaub.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Es eilt ja nicht. 

Ich habe große Probleme, die Frontanschlüsse zu zeichnen, weil mir einige Maße fehlen.  Ich muss mir demnächst eine Kopie der Pläne holen. 

Langsam gehen mir die Ideen aus, ich werde warten müssen, bis die Metallarbeiten endlich abgeschlossen sind. Es ist nämlich sehr schwierig, alles im Voraus zu planen und zu bauen, ohne, dass man das Ergebnis vor sich sieht bzw. etwas hat, um sich Anregungen zu holen. 
Allerdings muss ich einfach basteln, sonst werde ich bekloppt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

HEhe das Frontanschluss Problem kenn ich. Aber ich hab ne Lösung gefunden wie man sich die sache vereinfachen kann. Da gibts von Scyte so en 3,5 " Teil. Das hat 4x USB Firewire und eben die Micro anschlüsse und so. Sowie 2 Lüftersteuerungen. Das nehm ich für meine Frontblende. Damit kommst du denk ich am besten weg.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Das bringt mir aber gar nichts, weil ich im Gehäuse Ausschnitte für zwei USB Buchsen eingeplant habe. (egal ob USB 3.0 oder 2.0) Andere Schnittstellen brauche ich nicht. In der Anfangszeit werden die USB 3.0 Anschlüsse auch noch auf USB 2.0 liegen, weil es keine Board mit entsprechendne Headern gibt. (Allerdings sind die Entwicklungsingenieure schneller als ich, vielleicht gibt es ja bis Ende des CaseCons schon das Crosshair V )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Soweit ich weis gibt es schon Boards mit Front USB 3. Ich glaube das Asrock Deluxe 4 ist so eins.


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Ich würde aber schon gerne das Asus Crosshair IV nehmen. Das es keine USB 3.0 Header hat, ist kein Grund es nicht zu kaufen. Man könnte auch die rückseitigen Anschlüsse nach vorne legen. Allerdings benötige ich (noch) kein USB 3.0, weil ich gar keine entsprechendes Gerät habe. Irgendwann wird sich der neue Standard aber etabliert haben, sodass ich dann nicht mehr rumlöten muss, sondern nur das Kabel auf den USB 3.0 Header stecken muss. Hier ist mir gerade etwas eingefallen. Ich werde einen geteilten Steckeer bauen, sodasss man ihn auf den USB 2.0 Header ebenso wie auf den 3.0 Header stecken kann.  (Wird alles in den nächsten beiden Wochen gebaut )


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Wow! Geil geworden dein Inlay . Mit der Feile den Rest noch abrunden und perfeeeeekt


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Danke, Gnome. 

Abrunden kann ich die Ecken erst, wenn ich das Blech habe. Dann passe ich das Inlay final ein. Ich habe aber an einem Probestück ausprobiert, ob das machbar ist und es ist absolut kein Problem.


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Das is doch ne super Nachricht, dass es klappt . Bin gespannt, wie es ausschaut, wenns fertig ist. Wirst auf alle Fälle harter Konkurrent für Martma


----------



## L.B. (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

So weit bin ich noch lange nicht. Das war ja mein erster Versuch.  Allerdings hat sich der Einsatz von 3€ für den Fräser gelohnt, auch wenn er qualitativ minderwertig ist. Jetzt kann ich nur hoffen, dass es nachher auch passt. Notfalls muss ich noch ein paar nm wegfräsen.  Die Bohrlöcher werden auch nachträglich im eingebauten Zustand gebohrt, damit es hier keine Passungenauigkeiten gibt.  

P.S. Das Laufwerk müsste morgen ankommen. Ich habe übrigens herausgefunden, dass der Stecker für die Stromversorgung des Laufwerkadapters ein Floppy-Stecker ist. Die Soundkarte benötigt auch einen solchen Stromanschluss. D.h. ich muss auch noch ein paar Meter Sleeve bestellen.


----------



## Gnome (23. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Na dann bin ich ja schonmal gespannt wie das ganze dann ausschaut, wenn das Inlay sitzt . Wann gehts eigentlich mit dem Case an sich weiter? Sprich metallische Arbeiten ?


----------



## h_tobi (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*



L.B. schrieb:


> P.S. Das Laufwerk müsste morgen ankommen. Ich habe übrigens herausgefunden, dass der Stecker für die Stromversorgung des Laufwerkadapters ein Floppy-Stecker ist. Die Soundkarte benötigt auch einen solchen Stromanschluss. D.h. ich muss auch noch ein paar Meter Sleeve bestellen.



Na siehst du, da hast du doch wieder was zum Basteln gefunden.


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Das Laufwerk ist gerade angekommen. 

Es war zwar wieder halb demontiert, aber diesmal ist nichts abgebrochen.  Der Adapter ist auch mitgeliefert worden, und bietet, wie bereits vermutet einen Floppy-Stromstecker. 
Das Laufwerk lässt sich problemslos per Software auswerfen (natürlich nicht schließen, denn der Datenträger muss ja manuell eingelegt werden)
Jemand äußerte zuletzt den Verdacht, dass das Laufwerk sich anhören könnte, wie eine Kraftwerksturbine. Das ist allerdings absoluter Schwachsinn, ich kann das Laufwerk nicht hören (nein, ich bin nicht taub ). Schnell ist das Teil auch noch, es kann locker mit dem alten mithalten. Lediglich die Verarbeitung der Blende lässt zu wünschen übrig.  

Bilder werde ich später hochladen, da ich jetzt keine Zeit habe.


----------



## h_tobi (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Das sind gute Neuigkeiten, dann viel Spaß mit dem Teil und vergiss nicht vor Freude die Bilder zu knipsen.


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Bilder habe ich schon, ich lade sie gleich hoch. Im Moment bin ich sehr mit meiner Rechnerzentrale beschäftigt, die ich versuche in Gang zu setzen (Bilder gibt es auch). Der Windows XP Rechner läuft schon (ich schreibe gerade von hier), ich habe ihn über das Internet aktiviert, obwohl es schon auf einem anderen  Rechner läuft. 
Den uralt-Rechner muss ich noch per Boot-Diskette reanimieren.


----------



## homer the pc noob (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

*Bildersehenwill*


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Update---Inlay fertiggestellt---*

Immer mit der Ruhe, hier sind die Bilder.  Es hat heute ein bisschen länger gedauert, weil ich die Rechner"zentrale" noch umgebaut habe. 


Das Laufwerk ohne Adapter, damit kann man noch nichts anfangen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier der Adapter, auf der Rückseite ist der Slimline Sata Stecker und vorne sind Floppy Stecker und Sata Datenkabel. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beides montiert, ich muss sagen das System ist durchdacht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es wurde sofort erkannt und installiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Meine "Zentrale"  (Bis eben noch nicht in Betrieb), rechts ist der neuere Rechner mit Windows XP zu sehen, unter dem Bildschirm befindet sich einer der ersten PCs (nicht Rechner) überhaupt. Er läuft gerade bei sagenhaften 33GH...MHz. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier ist ein selbstgebauter USB-ISP Microcontroller-Programmer, mit I²C LCD Schnittstelle. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gnome (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Woah fett  - Geiler Rechner die alte Gurke . Das Slim Laufwerk find ich cool


----------



## h_tobi (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Der Adapter gefällt mir sehr gut, klein und fein und passt perfekt an´s Laufwerk. 
Dein Programmer ist auch nicht von schlechten Eltern, sieht prima aus.


----------



## L.B. (24. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

@Gnome: Die "Gurke" leistet aber hervorragende Arbeit, wenn es um riskante Hardwarespielereien geht. Ich habe in der Ecke noch sechs Mainboards liegen, sollte mal etwas abrauchen, ist das nicht weiter tragisch.  Bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts passiert. Auch Programmieren geht hiermit besser als mit einem Windows 7 Rechner (Treibersignatur )

@h_tobi: Danke für das Lob.  Der Programmer hat jede Menge Ärger bereitet, gerade die Platine, die erst nach dem dritten Anlauf gelungen ist. 


Jetzt brauche ich noch einmal eure Hilfe, und zwar muss ich Schlauch für die Wasserkühlung bestellen. Ich habe zwar 3 Meter transparenten Schlauch, allerdings möchte doch farbigen Schlauch verwenden und außerdem passt der Schlauch nicht wirklich auf die Tüllen. Ich muss beim Montieren rohe Gewalt aufwenden und die Demontage ist nur durch Zerschneiden des Schlauches möglich.  Der neue Schlauch soll aber einfacher zu montieren sein. Ich habe 13/10 Schraubschellen:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 13/10mm (10x1,5mm) Anschraubtülle G1/4 - kompakt - black nickel 62141

Könnt ihr mir da etwas empfehlen?


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Hm, von der Qualität und der Optik her ist Primochill aktuell wohl unschlagbar. Einfach gigantisch das Zeug!

Aber für die Montage muss man die Enden erwärmen, sonst passt mein 16/10er nicht auf die 16/10er Schraubis. Und für die Demontage muss man sie angeblich zerschneiden.


Übrigens grandios was du hier ablieferst
So viel Elektrotechnik, da werd ich glatt neidisch


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Ich habe bei mir auch den Primochill 13/10 in schwarz eingebaut. Der Schlauch geht stramm über 
die Anschlüsse und lässt sich mit ein wenig Gewalt auch wieder entfernen, je nach Fitting vermute ich.
Der einzige Nachteil ist, das der Schlauch recht weich ist und sehr enge Radien ohne Knickschutz 
nicht möglich sind.


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Ja gut, da kann ich halt nur für den 16/10er sprechen, welcher natürlich sehr gut ist.
Aber 13/10er lässt sich halt generell schlechter verlegen.

Aber wer holt sich schon diese dünnen 13mm Würste


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Ich,  meine Verschlauchung würde mit 16/10 nicht gehen, wäre oben am Ausgang zum Mora zu eng.


----------



## VJoe2max (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Der Programmer ist ein echtes Sahnestückchen geworden . Hast du schon mal das Display dran angeschlossen?
Für solche Sachen ist es manchmal doch gar nicht übel auch noch die passenden Rechnern mit allen alten Schnittstellen zur Verfügung zu haben. Ist das ein 386er oder ein 486er? Ein 286er kann´s mit 33MHz nicht mehr sein, da war der schnellste bei 25MHz. - Schon lustig: Der Rechner dürfte nur unwesentlich schneller sein als so mancher Microcontreoller, den man jetzt daran programmieren kann  

@SATA-Slim Adapter: Einfacher und günstiger wäre ein solches Kabel gewesen, aber der Adpater geht natürlich auch: SATA Slimline Kombikabel . 
Beim Silverstone SST-S0D01 Slimline-Slotinlaufwerk ist sogar direkt eins dabei  (nur wegen des Kabels lohnt sich der Aufpreis aber nicht)

@Schlauchgröße:
Es kommt immer aufs Durchmesser/Wandstärke-Verhältnis an. Daher würde ich grundsätzlich nur 11/8er, 14/10er oder 16/10er empfehlen. 13/10er knickt imho wirklich zu leicht. 
14/10er ist ein guter Kompromiss und nicht ganz so fettleibig wie 16/10er, aber nicht alle 13/10er Schraubis sind damit kompatibel (14/10er Schraubis gibt´s nicht). Bei AT-Compact und Koolance Anschlüssen passen 14/10er aber . Deren Biegeradieus ist gleich gut wie bei 11/8ern und nur unwesentlich größer als bei 16/10ern. 
11/8er hat neben der verhältnismäßig guten Knickstabilität den Vorteil, dass er bei wenig Platz nicht so die Sicht versperrt wie 16/10er und auch gut versteckt verlegt werden kann.  13/10er haben eine deutlich größeren Biegeradien und knicken wirklich sehr leicht -> kann man eigentlich nur nehmen, wenn sehr wenige Kompoanten gekühlt werden und große gerade Stecken zu überwinden sind.


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Erst einmal Danke für die Hilfe.  

Größere Schraubanschlüsse als 13/10 kann ich nicht verwenden, da diese nicht auf den Heatkiller passen. Dann müsste ich Tüllen nehmen und die sind meiner Meinung nach hässlich und lassen sich noch schwerer montieren bzw. demontieren als Schraubanschlüsse. Außerdem habe ich jetzt schon jede Menge 13/10 Schraubanschlüsse und Neukaufen ist zu teuer. (~3€ pro Stück ) 

Die Biegeradien sind für mich kaum ein Thema, da ich das Board ja nicht mit Wasser kühle und so die Komponenten weit auseinander liegen. Eventuell kommt später noch die Grafikkarte dazu, aber das würde auch nicht viel ändern. Lediglich der Abstand zwischen AGB und den dazugehörigen Schotts von ca. 9-10cm könnte recht eng sein. 

Ich müsste gleich mal ausrechnen, wie viel Schlauch ich benötige. Ich denke 2-3m müssten reichen.

@VJoe2max: Im uralt Rechner sitzt ein 386er mit 33MHz. Der USB Konverter des Programmers läuft mit 12MHz und der eigentliche Microcontroller (der untere) wird mit 4MHz getaktet.  

Die Anleitung für den Konverter gibt es übrigens hier: 
Elektronik, Mikroelektronik, Computer - UlrichRadig.de (AVR--> USB AVR Prog)
Die untere Platine ist selbst "layoutet" und entspricht der Standardbeschaltung des AtMega8 mit Stromversorgung (hier extern, damit beim Experimentieren nicht der USB Controller abfackelt), Quarzoszillator und ISP Schnittstelle. (dummerweise habe ich die Eagle Datei beim Umtausch meiner Festplatte nicht gesichert )


----------



## nyso (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Klar, ich krieg die 16/10er ja auch auf meinen HK

Einfach 45° Winkel auf den HK, und da kommen dann die 16/10er Schraubis ran. 

Und mecker mal nicht über 3€ pro Stück
Ich hab 180€ für meine Anschlüsse gezahlt:gly:


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

45° Winkel gehen natürlich, aber das sieht nicht aus. 
Ich finde den 13/10 Schlauch von der Optik her eigentlich ganz gut. 

Das Geld würde ich lieber in eine richtige Pumpe investieren, die Thermaltake hört sich nicht mehr gesund an.  Ich habe keine Lust, immer befürchten zu müssen, dass die Pumpe plötzlich den Geist aufgibt.


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Heute habe ich leider nichs gebaut, weil ich ohne die Bleche nicht viel machen kann. (Warten heißt die Devise ) 


Dafür habe ich allerdings mal meine "neue" Physiksoftware ausprobiert, die ich von meinem Physiklehrer bekommen habe. 

Ihr sollt natürlich auch etwas davon haben, also gibt es die Ergebnisse. 

 ,der darf sich das Ganze angucken, auch wenn es ein bisschen Off-Topic ist. 


Zuerst wurde das Programm zum Mach`schen Kegel ausprobiert. Es wird ein Körper simuliert, welcher sich mit einer Geschwindigkeit v bewegt. und eine Schallquelle darstellt. 

Auf diesem Bild ist das Objekt langsamer als der sich ausbreitende Schall. Bis auf den Doopler-Effekt gibt es nichts zu sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier wird es interessanter, das Objekt bewgt sich exakt mit Schallgeschwindigkeit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier knackt er die Schallmauer.  (Objekt ist schneller als der Schall)
In diesem Stadium sieht man an Flugzeugen dann ein "Schild" aus Kondenswasser und es kracht ordentlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt aber noch mehr. Hier die Zerfallskurve eines radio-aktiven Stoffes (XYZ)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt noch ein bisschen Quantenmechanik. Tunneleffekt an einem Gitter. (Potential-Barriere) 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind nur drei von rund 30 Programmen gewesen. 




----------------------------------------------------

Ich habe mal eine Liste erstellt, was alles noch gemacht werden muss:

-Elektronik (Lüfterverteiler, Frontanschlüsse)
-einige Kabel sleeven
-WaKü Komponenten bestellen (Schlauch, evtl. Pumpe???)
-Metallarbeiten abschließen (Bleche bearbeiten und montieren)
-neues Board bestellen / altes verkaufen (bei Interesse bitte melden) 
-Endmontage (Rollen, Kantenschutz, Lüfter + Blenden + Filter, Kantenschutz, Elektronik + Beleuchtung, Hardware + WaKü)


----------



## h_tobi (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Solange du kapierst, was du da zeigst, bin ich beruhigt. 
Ich bin eher praktisch veranlagt, wenn es stärker kribbelt, ist Strom am Bauteil....


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Wer braucht schon ein Multimeter oder einen Potentialprüfer? Zunge ran und wenn es dunkel wird, war Saft drauf. 

Ein bisschen Theorie kann nie Schaden.


----------



## fadade (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Bilderupdate---Laufwerk*

Woohaaa.... nicht schlecht deine Lötarbeiten 
und der 33 GH...MHz-PC is auch der hamma  sowas wünschen sich Programmierer zu Weihnachten oder?  

@ OT:
Bei der Zerfallskurve fehlt die Achsenbeschriftung   
aber ich denk mal y-Achse = n und x-Achse = t o.ä.

Vom Tunneleffekt am Gitter hab ich noch nie was gehört ?!?!
Das mit der Potential-Barriere bekommt man schon früh eingtrichtert, aber am Gitter müsste das ja auch interessant sein


----------



## L.B. (25. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Wie man die Beschriftung an den Plottern einstellt habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, dafür waren es zu viele neue Programme. Auf der y-Achse wird die Intensität der radioaktiven Strahlung dargestellt und auf der x-Achse die Zeit.

Der Tunneleffekt am Gitter verdeutlicht Wellencharakteristiken, da er nur Teile der ankommenden Energie passieren lässt. In der Simulation wird dann der ankommende "Wellenberg" an den Gitterteilen gebrochen und passiert dann die Spalten dazwischen. 
So genau habe ich mir das aber auch noch nicht angeguckt.  



Des Weiteren werde ich bald noch einige Teile für die Wasserkühlung bestellen müssen. Darunter der Primochill Schlauch und einige Kleinteile:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Weiß jemand, ob man den Temperatursensor an den Sensoreingang des Asus Crosshair IV anschließen kann und ob das dann auch zuverlässig funktioniert?



Edit: Ich habe mir jetzt mit Eagle selbst die USB 3.0 Buchse erstellt, passt wie angegossen.  Sollte jemand die Datei brauchen, soll er sich melden. Dann brauche ich allerdings eine Anleitung, wie ich Datein in einen Zip-Ordner packe.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Die Zerfallskurve ist falsch

Ohne Scheiß jetzt^^ grenz|wissenschaft-aktuell: Forscher finden weiteren Hinweis auf Ortsabhängigkeit der Naturgesetze


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Die Zerfallskurve ist falsch

Ohne Scheiß jetzt^^ grenz|wissenschaft-aktuell: Forscher finden weiteren Hinweis auf Ortsabhängigkeit der Naturgesetze

Ähm, keine Ahnung wie ich diesen Doppelpost geschafft hab Sorry dafür^^


----------



## L.B. (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Den Doppelpost will ich dir mal verzeihen. 

Aber was ist an der Zerfallskurve falsch? Die Zerfallskonstante, die nach deinem Link ortsabhängig variabel ist? Die kann man im Programm auch einstellen. 



Gleich werde ich die Platine für die Frontanschlüsse fertig machen, nachdem ich gestern die USB Buchse gezeichnet habe.


----------



## nyso (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Inzwischen ist sogar bekannt, das die Konstante nicht nur ortsabhängig ist, sondern auch direkt von der Aktivität der Sonne beeinflusst wird^^ Dachte steht in dem Link auch drin, hab das dann aber wohl in einem anderen Artikel gelesen.


----------



## L.B. (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Physik bis zum Abwinken---*

Da es sich aber nur um eine x-beliebigen Zerfallskonstante handelt, ist die Variablität ja egal. 



Wie dem auch sei, ich habe mal wieder ein Problem, das es zu lösen gilt. Die Boxen passen nicht wirklich auf den Schreibtisch, weil das Teil zu klein ist.  Zumindest nach ersten Schätzungen. Ich kann sie aber auch nicht irgendwo hinstellen, dass wäre ja ein Frevel bei solch einer Soundanlage. (Bei meinen jeztigen Boxen macht das nichts, die sind überal schlecht)



Edit: Ich untersuche immer noch die Werkstoffeigenschaften des Edelstahl und bin am Korrosionstest angelangt. Gestern habe ich den Edelstahl zusammen mit einem Stück Aluminium in einer gesättigten Natriumhydroxidlösung (PH-Wert 14) versenkt und habe gerade das Ergebnis untersucht. Das Zeug hat erst einmal geschäumt wie Hulle.  Es entsteht also auch ein Gas. Des Weiteren hat sich auf dem Aluminium ein schwarzer Schmier abgelagert, Aluminiumoxid. Der Edelstahl ist unverändert. 
In Stufe zwei muss ich versuchen den Edelstahl zu oxidieren, dazu brauche ich aber ein edleres Material. Was kann man da nehmen?


----------



## VJoe2max (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Korrosionstest---*

Den Einfluss der Sonnenaktivität kann man btw nahezu vollständig abschirmen . 
Im Wesentlichen ändert sie dadurch aber auch nichts am prinzipiellen Verlauf der Kurve. Diese bleibt nur nicht so glatt sondern bekommt eine leicht wellige Überlagerung im 11-Jahres Rhythmus 
Mit der Zerfallskonstante an sich hat dieser überlagerte Effekt aber eigentlich nichts zu tun. Man muss ihn lediglich bei der Radiocarbon-Methode und anderen isotopenbasierten Altersbestimmungen berücksichtigen.

Die Ortsabhängigkeit dürfte vor allem mit der ungleichmäßigen Verteilung der kosmischen Hintergrundstrahlung und der Massenverteilung aktiv strahlender Massen (spricht Sternen, schwarzen Löchern, Neutronensternen etc.) im Universum zu tun haben. Beides lässt sich messen.

Edit: Die Wassertemp-Sensoren sind eingehauste 10kOhm NTC Foliensensoren und damit wie alle anderen 10kOhm Foliensensoren zu behandeln. Die sollten daher auch am Board einwandfrei funktionieren. Kalibrieren müsste man sie dennoch (wie auch an jedem anderen Auslesegerät), wenn zuverlässige Werte (+-1°C) gemessen werden sollen.


----------



## L.B. (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Korrosionstest---*

@VJoe2max: Wie kalibiriere ich denn einen solchen Sensor? Im Bios? 


Heute habe ich Herrn Schultze noch einmal wegen einiger Kleinteile angeschrieben. Mittlerweile finde ich mich schon ein bisschen unverschämt, aber das ist alles so teuer und als Schüler hat man ja kein Geld. (zumindest, wenn man so vielbeschäftigt ist wie ich )
Des Weiteren habe ich bei Hardwareversand wegen des Asus Crosshair IV angefragt. Ich hoffe, dass ich da etwas erreichen kann.



Morgen werde ich für die Boxen Ständer bauen, weil auf dem Schreibtisch kein Platz ist. Das werden jeweils zwei Schichtholzbretter, die mit vier Rundstäben verbunden werden.


----------



## L.B. (26. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Platine für die Frontanschlüsse ist fertig. Jetzt kann ich nur noch hoffen, dass ich die Folie nicht wieder falsch herum auf die Platine lege.  Da morgen mein Praktikum anfängt , kann ich die Platinen wahrscheinlich auch direkt ätzen.  

Der Anschluss wird nicht über Pfostenbuchsen, sondern über weitere USB Buchsen realisiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

Da heute mein erster Praktikumstag war, hatte ich leider nicht viel Zeit. Die Platinen sind auch nicht fertig geworden, weil das Layout nicht gut ist. Ich habe es aber bereits verbessert. Das wird dann morgen nachgeholt. 

Des Weiteren wurde gerade die Soundkarte verschickt und sie ist auch schon im Paketzentrum, sodass sie morgen ankommen wird.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

@ OT Schokolade schmekt gut. 



Naja ich hatte keine Lust mir gedanken über Quantenphysik zu machen. Die Zeiten sind Vorbei 

@ T

Wo willst du eigentlich mal die ganzen Platinen unter bringen. Und wie ? Wird man die mal sehen ? Oder versteckst du die.

Ach und schon mal nachgedacht dir dein eigenes Board zu Löten


----------



## h_tobi (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

Ich vermute mal, das die Bahnen der äußeren USB Kontakte zu dicht an den inneren USB Kontakten laufen.
Ansonsten sieht die Platine aber sehr gut aus.


----------



## L.B. (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

@h_tobi: Das Layout sieht zwar gut aus, allerdings ist das nur hingepfuscht. Lasst euch überraschen, das neue sieht um einiges profesioneller aus. 

@Nobody:

Es gibt insgesamt fünf Platinen (von der eigentliche PC Hardware einmal abgesehen):

-LCD                          => in die Frontschräge schrauben
-Front USB 3.0             =>* von innen an die Frontschräge kleben*
-2 polige Lüfterplatine   => direkte Befestigung an den Lüfterpaketen
-4polige Lüfterplatine    =>                 "
-Lüftersteurung            => Befestigung mit selbstklebenden Abstandshaltern


Welchen Kleber verwendet man am besten? Für das Einstecken eines USB Stick muss man 35 Newton Kraft (also 3,56 Kg) aufwenden. 
Ich habe keine Lust, dass mir beim Einstecken der Kamera, etc. plötzlich die Anschlüsse ins Gehäuse fallen.  Wenn ich mir alleridnsg die Plastiknoppen im Asgard angucke, würde auch Tesa-Film reichen. 


Welche Leistungsdaten soll denn das neue Board haben? Mal sehen, was sich machen lässt. Wir sehen uns dann in 20 Jahren, wenn ich das Layout für das 20-lagige PCB berechnet habe.


----------



## h_tobi (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

Ich würde mit Epoxi kleben, das Problem ist dann nur, wenn du die Platinen wieder raus haben willst. 
Ich würde wenn möglich alle Platinen mit Schrauben oder Klett befestigen, man weiß ja nie.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

Also das board sollte schonmal AM 5 haben. Dann DDR 5 ebenfalls unterstützen. Und Ja sata 6 sowie PCIe 4.0 sollte auch drinn sein. Naja USB kannste dir Schenken setz lieber auf Light Peak 2.0. 

Also willst du die Verstecken ok.

Jaa der Kleber. Eigentlich bleibt dir bei der belastung nur der Griff zu den Hartem Stoff. Und zwar 2 K Kleber mindestens. Aber um ganz sicher zu gehen solltest du das ganz große geschütz auf Fahren und dir Schraubenkleber besorgen. Wir hatten auf Mongtage so blauen. Naja der hat gehalten wie sonst etwas. Wir hatten den Probehalber mal auf einer Mutter drauf gepapt und die Verschraubt. Naja auf ging sie nur noch mit ner Flex....

edite; naja Klett ist nicht so das wahre weil es dann zu Locker währe. 
Epoxid naja könnte gehen 
Schrauben könnte Blöd sein wegen den sehen dieser. Wenn dann müsste man halterungen ins Case Kleben und darauf verschrauben.


----------



## L.B. (27. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

@h_tobi:
Die Platine selbst wird geschraubt, die Halterung wollte ich kleben, also Edelstahl auf Edelstahl. 
Die Halterung ist eigentlich nur ein Winkelprofil mit entsprechenden Ausschnitten für die Buchsen. Ich kann sie natürlich auch schrauben, allerdings habe ich dann in der Front noch mehr Schrauben und das würde die Optik beeinträchtigen.

@Nobody: 
Es sollte schon halten, also warum nicht ganz schweres Geschützt aufwahren? Wie heißt der Kleber genau? Eventuell interessiert euch noch die zu verklebende Fläche. Diese ist 7,7x1,5 cm groß und natürlich noch mit zwei Ausschnitten durchsetzt. 


Soll ich den Prozessor gleich mit bauen? Wie viele Kerne, wie hoch getaktet, welcher Speicher, welches lithographische Verfahren, welches Grundmaterial?


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

EPOXYD HARZ + HÄRTER 5 MIN. 100 G
Conrad Art. Nr. 886604 - 62
Hier der Link: Klick mich

Dies könnte wegen dem Edelstahl noch interessant sein.
EPOXYDFARBPASTE SILBERGRAU(RAL1018) 50G
Conrad Art. Nr. 886561 - 62
Hier der Link: Klick mich.

Das sollte dann die Platte ewig halten.


----------



## L.B. (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Layout fertig---*

Heute ist die Soundkarte endlich angekommen.  Der erste Eindruck ist ganz überzeugend, di eKarte ist optisch ein echter Hingucker, auch der Berg an Zubehör weiß zu überzeugen. Die umfangreiche Softwaresammlung scheint mir auch sehr brauchbar. 

Leider war das Licht wieder zum , weshalb die Bilder auch nicht sonderlich gut sind. 


Wer ganz genau hinsieht, wird merken, dass Hardwareversand eine falsche Beschreibung auf der Seite hat.  EAX 2.0, und was steht in der Beschreibung EAX 5.0. Mir kann es aber egal sein, weil das nur auf Spiele Auswirkungen hat. 

Ich werde jetzt aber nochmal wegen des Sponsorings nachfragen. 


Leider kann ich di eKarte so gar nicht einbauen, weil im Sileo-Kasten nicht genug Platz ist und auch noch die Schlüuche im Weg sind. Ich müsste also die gesamte Wasserkühlung abbauen und dann die Hardware ausbauen. Kann man das Board eigentlich direkt auf eine Unterlage legen und dann laufen lassen oder benötigt man Abstandshalter? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pikus (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Sieht echt klasse aus, das gerät 
Aber was ich mich bei dem Teil schon lange frage: ist das ein Radiallüfter? 
das sieht echt so aus, ich halte es aber für unwahrscheinlich 
Aber du als besitzter kannst es mir doch bestimmt sagen


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Na das ist doch ne Feine Karte. Naja und wenns dich doch stört dann kannst dus ja retour schicken da die beschreibung falsch war.

Der Kleber den wir verwendet haben hieß Schraubenkraft. Aber so richtig kann ich nichts zu den finden. 

Wenn willst du Fragen wegen sponsern ?


----------



## Gnome (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Wow! Geile Soundkarte . Die Alu-Abdeckung gefällt mir! Nur der Schriftzug "PCB Made in China" hätten die ruhig überdecken können


----------



## L.B. (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

@all: hier ist ja richtig was los.  Hat man den Rechner für 30 Minuten abgeschaltet wird man hier von Fragen überhäuft. 


Ich habe gerade die Schläuche der Wasserkühlung umgelegt, da ich diese ja durch die Slotblendne nach außen geführt hatte. Deshalb konnte ich ja auch die Grafikkarte nicht richtig einbauenb und auch mit der Soundkarte wäre es eng geworden. Jetzt liegen die Schläuche einfach außen. 
Außerdem habe ich eine gute Möglichkeit gefunden di eKühlflüssigkeit abzulassen. Man löst einen Schlauch, hält an das eine Ende ein Gefäß und pustet kräftig in die andere Öffnung (vorher Zähne putzen ). 


@Davin`s Theorie: Das ist kein Lüfter, sondern dient nur der Optik. Der Orange Teil ist außerdem beleuchtet. 

@Nobody: Wegen des Klebers frage ich am besten meinen Nachbarn. Dass die Karte "nur" EAX 2.0 hat (eine OnBoard hat wahrscheinlich gar nichts) macht mir nichts, da das nur für Spiele relevant ist, die ich nicht habe und nicht spielen würde. Mir geht es nur um Musik. 
Ich wollte mir von Hardwareversand das Asus Crosshair IV sponsern lassen. Allerdings haben die bis jetzt noch nicht geantwortet, sodass ich mal anrufen werde. *(Ich wette eine Packung Kekse, dass ich das Board kriege )*

@Gnome: Auch ich hege einige Vorurteile gegen "China Schrott" , aber diue Karte ist qualitativ sehr hochwertig. Der EMI Shield ist aus gebürstetem Aluminium, die Slotblenden sind vergoldet (Kontaktkorrosion ) und das PCB ist schwarz. Optisch ist die Karte eine Speicheldrüsenanregung. 


Testen kann ich die Karte aber noch nicht, weil es ja mein Geburtstagsgeschenk ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*



> *(Ich wette eine Packung Kekse, dass ich das Board kriege *


Gut ich halte dagegen. Eine Packung kekse von dir und ich sage du bekommst es nicht. Wenn du es doch bekommst dann bekommst du von mir 2 Adressen die auch was wert sein sollten. 

Soll ich dir schon mal die Packet adresse sagen ?


----------



## L.B. (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Ich rufe dort morgen einmal an. Dann werdet ihr es zuerst erfahren, ob ich 180€ gespart habe oder nicht. 


Edit: Ich habe in der ganzen Hektik vergessen vom aktuellen Projektfortschritt zu erzählen.  Und zwar habe ich heute die Platinen verbessert und gleich den ersten Schritt zum eigenen Prozessor gemacht, indem ich eine extrem kleine LED Leiste mit Konstantstromquelle auf SMD Basis gezeichnet habe. Die Leiterbahnen sind so fein, dass man sie nur unter der Lupe richtig erkennen kann, trotzdem hat das Ätzen (fast) funktioniert. Morgen werde ich an dieser Stelle weitermachen und dann Bilder vom Endergebnis liefern.  SMD-Löten habe ich nämlich auch geübt und muss sagen, dass das völlig harmlos ist.


----------



## Own3r (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Ich denke auch, dass du das Board nicht bekommst, da HWversand doch auch Geld machen will. Naja versuchen kannst du es mal, wenn es klappt, wärest du der Erste !

Und die Soundkarte finde ich , aber den leuchtenen Ring der Karte wirst du sowieso nicht sehen, da die Karte andersherum eingebaut wird .


----------



## L.B. (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

@Own3r: Das mit der Beleuchtung stimmt, allerdings sind ja auch noch die Klinkenstecker beleuchtet.  
Darauf kommt es aber gar nicht an, der Klang muss stimmen, dann ich bin zufrieden.


----------



## Own3r (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Ja finde ich auch. Es könnte auch eine schlecht aussehende Karte sein, wenn der Klang gut ist, erfüllt sie ihren Zweck. Ich freue mich schon auf den "Hörtest".


----------



## h_tobi (28. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

Was nicht schick ist, wird dann eben schick gemacht, da wird der gute L.B. keine Probleme mit haben.


----------



## L.B. (29. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte angekommen---*

@h_tobi: Bei der Soundkarte besteht dieses Problem zum Glück nicht.

Guten Appetit! Hardwareversand kann mich mal...


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wer allerdings denkt, ich würde das Board jetzt kaufen, kennt mich schlecht. Es gibt ja noch genügend andere Oline-Shops.  Ich habe jetzt mal bei Mindfactory angerufen und angefragt. Es wurde mir gesagt, ich solle eine Email schreiben.



Edit: Die Platinen sind leider nicht fertig geworden, da der Chef heute in der Mittagspause vergessen hat, das Layout zu drucken. Vor Ende meines Praktikums wird es aber noch fertig. 

Außerdem muss ich mir langsam noch mal Gedanken über die Beleuchtung machen. Ich habe zwar schon eine Kaltlichtikathode und die LED Stripes, allerdings wäre es ziemlich unprofessionell, die Leuchtmittel einafch nur in das Gehäuse zu klatschen. Ich brauche noch das gewisse Etwas.  Die Front beispielsweise ist noch völlig unbeleuchtet, weshalb ich hier Möglichkeiten für eine elegante Beleuchtung hätte. Denkbar wäre zum Beispiel ein beleuchteter Laufwerksslot oder eien Beleuchtung im Lüfterausschnitt. Was sagt ihr dazu?

Bis zum 8.10 geht mein Praktikum noch, weshalb ich bis auf die elektrischen Spielereien nicht wirklich weiter bauen kann, wobei die Bleche ja sowie so noch nicht fertig sind. 

Der nächste Schritt wird die Beschaffung des Motherboards sein. Mal sehen, was Mindfactory mir antwortet.


----------



## h_tobi (29. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Beleuchtung des Slot In?---*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das es bei MF klappt.


----------



## L.B. (30. September 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Beleuchtung des Slot In?---*

Die Platinen sind mal wieder nicht fertig geworden.  Diesmal lag es allerdings an technischen Schwierigkeiten, denn die Leiterbahnen sind stark unterätzt. Ich hoffe aber, dass es morgen funktioniert. 
Wenn es irgendwann noch einmal fertig wird, gibt s auf jeden Fall ein Update.  

Bis dahin kann es etwas langweilig werden, da es nichts zu tun gibt.


----------



## L.B. (1. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute habe ich die Platinen schon vorbereitet, also das Platinenmaterial ausgeschnitten.  Montag wird dann geätzt und bestückt. 
Ich habe meinen Nachbarn noch einmal nach den Blechen gefragt und er meinte, es könne noch etwas dauern. 
Des Weiteren habe ich jetzt bei Conrad wegen des Asus Crosshair IV nachgefragt, da auch Mindfictory nicht geantwortet hat.

Mein "Korrosionstest" ist auch fortgeschritten. Das Aluminium ist beinahe komplett in Lösung gegangen. 


Edit: (02.10)

Heute hatte ich mal wieder nichts zu tun, denn ohne die Bleche läuft gar nichts.  Hätte ich Aluminium genommen, könnte ich wenigstens selbst daran arbeiten, allerdings ist Aluminium "Müll", wie mein kleines Experiment eindrucksvoll bewiesen hat.


----------



## maGic (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hallo

tolle Tagebücher die ich gelesen hat.

Lüftersteuerung: Ich habe PWM mit PIC16F84 programmiert, die funzt gut, einzige Manko: bei Betrieb mit Delta FFB1212EHE, beginnt Transistor als Heizung zu arbeiten 

Oszilloskop: Ich sehe bei Anfang von Tagebuch, dass du(sorry dass ich "du" sage) Russische Oszi C-94 besitzt. Ich sehe dass du begeisterte Elektrobastler bist.

Edelstahl: Die ist übelhart. Als ich Labornetzteil selbstbaue, ich bin gezwungen für Boden (wegen Gewicht von Trafo) Alu ausweichen. Das Auswahl kommt dabei nur auf 2mm dicke V4A Stahl:staun:
Für 8 Löcher habe ich 4 HSS Bohrer zerstören, weil Ausbildungstelle keine anständige Bohrer hat. 

Mach aber so weiter.

PS: welcher Entwickler und Ätzmittel benutzt man bei dir in Praktium?


----------



## L.B. (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@maGic: Schön, dass dir mein Tagebuch gefällt. 

Welchen Transistor nutzt du denn für deine Steuerung? Eventuell schafft ein FET Abhilfe, denn diese besitzen meist einen sehr viel niedrigeren Kanal-Widerstand als ein normale Transistoren auf der Kollektor-Emitter-Strecke, sodass die Verlustleistung bei einem FET niedriger ist. (Bei meiner Schaltung würde der Transistor 0,5Watt Verlustleistung abgeben, wenn er mit 30 Watt belastet würde.)

Das Ozsilloskop funktioniert super, es besitzt zwar keine Sonderfunktionen (Frequenzanzeige, automatischer Trigger, etc.) Dafür lernt man natürlich damit umzugehen, z.B. die Frequenz "von Hand" abzulesen. 

Wegen des Edelstahls mache ich mir keine großen Sorgen, denn meine Nachbar hat in der Firma passendes Werkzeug, da sie dort ja nur mit diesem Material arbeiten. 

Welchen Entwickler wir genutzt haben, weiß ich nicht, da es eine Fertigmischung von Reichelt oder Conrad ist. Es müsste aber Kalium- oder Natriumhydroxidlösung sein. Als Ätzmittel wird folgende Mischung genutzt:
50ml Wasser
10ml Wasserstoffperoxid (30%)
20ml Salzsäure (mit dem Volumenanteil nicht kleckern  => das Stärkste, was man bekommen kann)

Mehr Salzsäure oder Wasserstoffperoxid wirken kontrproduktiv, sodass die Ätzzeit steigt, was widerum die Gefahr von Unterätzungen erhöht. 
Mit dem angegebenen Mischungsverhältnis dauert der Ätzvorgang zwischen zwei und drei Minuten. 




Ich überlege gerade, ob ich mir nicht noch dieses Schmuckstück zulegen soll. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende G1/4 Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe, Absperrhähnen und Einbaublende G1/4 32180
Oben auf dem Deckel würde sich das ganz gut machen. Allerdings müsste ich in den Plänen wieder etwas ändern, was natürlich wieder Mehraufwand bedeutet. *denk, denk, überleg, was soll ich tun? * Finanziell liegt die Anschaffung ja noch im Rahmen, vor allem, weil ich heute noch einige Grafikkarten verkauft habe. 
Was meint ihr? Brauche ich überhaupt einen Filter? Mein Kühlwasser war auf jeden Fall glasklar, als ich die Schläuche umgelegt habe. (IP Konzentrat + dest. Wasser/ Raditor nicht gespült)


----------



## maGic (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wald-, Wiesen-Trasnsistor BD135, später durch BD647 (hab vergessen, Darlington-Typ) ersetzen, die ist schon besser. FET muß ich halt bestellen, oder aus TV rauslöten 

zu Oszi: ich besitze auch eine Oszi, eine Philips PM3335, Highttech-Oszi aus Ende 80er.
Die wurde von Ausbildungstelle an mir geschenkt. Hab vorher Russe, die besitzt instabile Tiggerung 

zu Ätzmittel: Benutze grad Natriumpersufalt, die ist in Geschwindigkeit(ca halbe Stunde) eine echte Krücke, dafür gestochene scharfe Leiterbahnen.

Ätznatron(natriumhyroxid): üble Chemiezeug, hab aus Versehen mit Ätzmittel gemischt.
Dann erzeugt der schei?e Gerüche, davon wird ich schlecht. Seitdem passe ich auf, dass 2 Teufel nicht trreffen wird.



Zu Wakü: es schade nicht dass Filter eingebaut wird, da wird Durchfluss bissel gebremst.
Auch wenn Wasser glasklar scheint, stimmt nicht ganz.
Einige User berichten dass es trotz klare Wasser, Dreck an Filter abgefiltert wird.

grüsse
Matt


----------



## L.B. (2. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich glaube, ich werde den Filter einplanen. Dazu werde ich morgen allerdings erst einmal meinen Nachbarn fragen, ob das nicht zu viel Arbeit macht. Schließlich muss das wieder mit eingezeichent werden. 

Je schneller der Ätzvorgang, umso besser ist auch das Ergebnis, da keine Unterätzungen stattfinden. Wenn man Entwickler und Ätzmittel zusammengibt, müssten sie sich neutralisieren (basische und saure Lösung). 
Beim Ätzen mit Salzsäure wird allerdings jede Menge Chlorgas frei, was der Gesundheit nicht gerade zuträglich ist.


----------



## L.B. (3. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich werde den Filter jetzt einbauen. Einen entsprechenden "Ergänzungszettel" habe ich auch schon angefertigt. 
Außerdem muss ich mich bei Aquatuning ja auch mal für das Sponsoring erkenntlich zeigen. 

Es ist mir nämlich wesentlich lieber die 4 Schrauben des Filters zu lösen, anstatt den kompletten Rechner inklusive Heatkiller zu zerlegen. Dann kann ich die WaKü reinigen und muss nicht einmal das Gehäuse öffnen. 


Edit: Als ich meinem Nachbarn die Zusatzzeichnung gebracht habe, war er sich nicht sicher, ob die Pläne nicht schon dort sind, wo die Bleche gelasert werden. D.h. so lange kann das auch nicht mehr dauern, da das Lasern selbst wohl kaum länger als einen Tag daueren wird.


Edit: Der Filter ist jetzt komplett eingepasst. Ich habe nämlich übersehen, dass zwischen Filter und Nebenkammer ja noch ein Blech ist, durch dass noch Schotts geführt werden müssen. 
Mittlerweile steige ich allerdings selbst kaum noch durch den ganzen Komplex durch.  Ich hege zudem langsam Zweifel, ob die Rollen das Monstrum tragen werden. 



Edit: Die Platine ist heute schon wieder nichts geworden und das in einstündiger Arbeit zurechtgesägte Stück Platine ist auch im Eimer.  Morgen dürfte ich aber erste Erfolge vorzeigen können. 

Es gibt aber noch eine weitere Neugkeit, und zwar sind die Bleche schon bei der Firma, wo sie ausgelasert werden. Das Dumme ist nur, dass ich ja noch die Änderungen für den Filter eingeplant habe und mir zudem noch ein grober Fehler aufgefallen ist. Wenn die Bleche also nicht mehr geändert werden können, kann ich mich hier schon mal verabschieden.  
Wenn es noch geht, dürften es sich die Bleche in gut drei Wochen auf dem Rahmen bequem gemacht haben.  

Des Weiteren habe ich gestern noch überlegt, wie ich die Schläuche am besten verlege. Es wird auf jeden Fall ziemlich kompliziert.


----------



## L.B. (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---letzte Änderungen und dann ab zum Lasern*

Triple Post. 

Es gibt eine weitere gute Nachricht, und zwar habe ich noch einige Teile für die Wasserkühlung von Aquatuning gesponsert bekommen. 
Darunter einige Anschlüsse, ein Temperatursensor, der Schlauch und noch einiges an Zubehör. 
Ich kann es kaum noch erwarten, die Sachen endlich einzubauen, dann würde es sich auch wieder lohnen, jede Menge Bilder zu machen.


----------



## maGic (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---letzte Änderungen und dann ab zum Lasern*

mann du hat viel glück gehabt.


Außerdem ist Nachbarn genervt?


----------



## L.B. (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---letzte Änderungen und dann ab zum Lasern*

Ich denke, dass mein Nachbar nicht zu viel Arbeit damit hat, er muss das Ganze ja "nur" koodinieren. In CAD gezeichnet hat jemand anderes und ausgelasert werden die Bleche von einer ganz anderen Firma.

Ich werde mich aber schon irgendwie erkenntlich zeigen, aber das ist ja für das Projekt uninteressant. Ich hoffe nur, dass die Änderungen an den Blechen noch möglich sind, ansonsten habe ich ein Problem. (Man kann halt so viel planen wie man will, irgendetwas fehlt immer )   


Außerdem werde ich wahrscheinlich doch irgendeine Spielerei programmieren können. Ich habe jetzt nämlich den Dreh in C raus.  Heute habe ich ganz ohne Hilfe den ADC im ATMega16 angesprochen und damit ein Voltmeter programmiert. (Genauigkeit: ~100uV / 10 Bit). Demnächst muss ich mich noch mit Interrupts befassen, dann kann die RGB Steuerung kommen. 



Ich habe jetzt mal das Chao...äh...Schema aufgezeichnet.  Vielleicht habt ihr ja noch Verbesserungsvorschläge. 
(P.S. Die Proportionen stimmen nicht ganz.)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---letzte Änderungen und dann ab zum Lasern*

Die Verschlauchung sieht gut aus, normalerweise sollte das so passen.
Ich drück dir die Daumen, das die Bleche bald kommen werden, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten 
die ersten Bilder vom Zusammenbau zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---letzte Änderungen und dann ab zum Lasern*

_*Update:*_

Heute sind die Platinen endlich soweit fertig geworden.  Ich lasse einfach mal Bilder sprechen.

Die perfekte Platine...häää...da muss ich wohl die falsche erwischt haben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Richtig, das darf sich "perfekt" nennen. (Wobei die Kanten noch nicht entgratet sind, was ich aber nach dem Fotografieren noch gemacht habe.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Lüfteradapter, die allerdings noch ausgesägt werden müssen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Morgen werde ich die Platinen noch vom Fotolack befreien, bohren und bestücken.  

Es gibt aber noch eine zweite gute Nachricht, und zwar können die Änderungen für den Filter und der Fehler bei den Schotts noch übernommen bzw. behoben werden.  

Dann habe ich noch eine Email von Conrad erhalten, allerdings mit einer Absage. Es gibt aber ja noch mehr Läden, die das Board verkaufen.  
Irgendwann werde ich das Teil schon noch bekommen. 

Mit Sponsoring haben es die meisten Shops anscheinend nicht so, stattdessen bekommt man von denen dauernd Pop-Up Fenster(, die gegen meinen Werbeblocker aber keine Chance habe ). 
Aquatuning ist hier wohl die einzige positive Ausnahme.


----------



## Gnome (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Sag mal wie machstn du das eigentlich mit den Platinen? Also wie bedruckst du die ?


----------



## L.B. (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Die Platinen werden nicht gedruckt, sondern besitzen einen Fotofilm. Dieser wird durch eine Folie, auf der das Layout ist, mit ultravioletter Strahlung belichtet. 
In einer stark basischen Lösung (Kalium-, Natriumhydroxidlösung) wird der Lack, der belichtet wurde (also, das, was nicht durch das Layout verdeckt wurde) entfernt. Das nennt man "Entwickeln". 
Im anschließenden Ätzen wird dann das Kupfer, auf dem sich kein Lack mehr befindet oxidiert (ionisiert) und geht in Lösung. 
Fazit: Nur dort, wo das Layout die Belichting verhindert hat, sodass der Lack beim Entwickeln nicht entfernt wurde, ist Kupfer auf der Platine geblieben. 


 Jetzt habe ich esgenau falsch herum erklärt. Der belichtete Lack wird beim Entwickeln entfernt. 
Es gibt aber auch Platinen die fotopositiv beschichtet sind, das wäre dann das, was ich oben erklärt habe.


----------



## affli (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

alter schwede, die platinen sehen aber lecker aus..! 
°ich auch machen wollen können°

einfach top dein projekt!


----------



## Gnome (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

krass! Und das machst du selber? Respekt! Echt verdammt tolle Arbeit - weiter so


----------



## L.B. (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

@affli: Danke.  Ich werde dafür sorgen, dass das Projekt auch weiterhin mit diesen enormen Qualitätsanforderungen durchgezogen wird. (sagte ich schon, dass die Industriequalität nicht meinen Anforderungen gerecht wird? ) Es gibt zum Beispiel keine industriell gefertigte Platine, deren Kanten entgratet und geschliffen sind, stattdessen hat man nur eine Bruchkante. 


Zum weiteren Verlauf des Projekts: Diese Woche werde ich noch die Platinen fertig machen und die Bauteile auflöten. Außerdem sollten noch die Teile von Aquatuning ankommen. 
Danach sind erst einmal Herbstferien und es geht eine Woche an die See.  
Nach dem Urlaub werde ich dann meine Gebursttagsüberraschungen (was bekommen ich wohl geschenkt??? ) aufbauen und in Betrieb nehmen. Ich hoffe mal, dass die Soundkarte genauso gut funktioniert wie sie aussieht. 

Ich denke, dass auch die Bleche nach den Ferien fertig sein sollten, da sie ja schon beim Lasern sind (bzw. in einigen Tagen, wenn die Änderungen übernommen sind) und das Lasern an sich nicht länger als ein paar Tage dauern kann. D.h. dann kommen die nervenaufreibenden Metallarbeiten, in ständiger Angst an der falschen Stelle in den Rahmen zu bohren.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Die Platinen gefallen mir richtig gut, ich freue mich schon auf die fertigen Teile.


----------



## Own3r (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Super Platinen! Das wird bestimmt eine super (funktionierende  ) Schaltung!


----------



## L.B. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Wie sollen 9 parallel zueinander verlegte Leitungen falsch verknüpft werden können, ohne, dass die Leitungen kreuz und quer verlaufen? 


*Update:*

Heute habe ich die Platine noch gebohrt und mit Lötlack versehen, welcher allerdings nach 7 Stunden immer noch nicht ganz getrocknet ist. 


Außerdem habe ich auf dem Küchentisch heute etwas gefunden.   



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der schwarze Schlauch von Primochill. Er ist sehr flexibel, die Biegeradien sind absolut in Ordnung und für meinen Aufbau unkritisch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann habe ich im Paket noch dieses qualitativ hochwertige Schmuckstück gefunden. (Made in Germany ) Jetzt brauche ich nur noch das Asus Crosshair IV, um den Sensor anzuschließen oder ich baue mithilfe eines Mikrocontrollers ein Messgerät.  Es müsste sich bei dem Sensor ja um einen NTC handeln.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier mit eingedrehtem Nippel, so kann ich den Sensor direkt auf den Radiatoreingang schrauben, wo die höchste Temperatur herrschen sollte. (auch wenn es nur 0,5°C mehr sind als dahinter). Beim Einschrauben habe ich die Anschlüsse übrigens mit destiliertem Wasser benetzt, damit die Dichtringe nicht beschädigt werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch den silberenen Verschlussstopfen gegen einen schwarz vernickelten ersetzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Schön, das du auch auf Kleinigkeiten wie den Stopfen achtest. 
Mit dem Schlauch wirst du auch zufrieden sein, nur bei engeren Radien wird es heikel.


----------



## L.B. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Ich wäre ja schön blöd, wenn ich nicht auf die Kleinigkeiten achten würde. Was nützen einem die High-End Komponenten, wenn man sie nicht verbinden kann? 


Ich habe eben noch die kleinen Paltinen ausgesägt und mit der Feile nachbearbeitet. Diesmal musste ich etwas mehr feilen, weil ich aufgrund der geringen Größe der Platine nicht mit der Stichsäge sägen konnte. Ich habe die Dekupiersäge benutzt und ein Sägeblatt verheizt.
FR-4 steht Edelstahl als Teufelszeug nämlich in nichts nach.  Das Sägen einer sagenhaften Strecke von 5cm hat sämtliche Zähne auf dem Sägeblatt abgeschliffen, sodass ich mich am Ende durch die Platine gebrannt habe.  Das Endergebnis ist aber durchaus zufriedenstellend.


----------



## maGic (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

genauso wird du auch mit HSS Bohrer bemerken 

Wegen FR-4 habe ich unzählige Bügelsägeblätter und Bohrer geschrotten.

Schleifen von Kanten: man schleift am besten mit Sandpapier(größer als P160) auf ebene Fläche


----------



## L.B. (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Ich habe die Löcher mit einem 0,8 mm Hartmetallbohrer gebohrt. Die halten einiges mehr aus, brechen nur sehr schnell ab, was mir aberzum Glück nicht passiert ist.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Ich bohre solche Sachen sehr gerne mit einem Dremel, da hat man mehr Gefühl bei den kleinen Durchmessern.


----------



## L.B. (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---sabber,sabber=> die Platinen sind echt gut---*

Mit der riesigen Bohrmaschine, deren Rundlauf deutlich schlechter war als bei meiner, war das Bohren schon eine Herausforderung. Aber mit einem Dremel und freihand ist es noch schwieriger. 


Dann muss ich mich verabschieden, denn morgen geht es in den Urlaub. (ohne Computer  ) 

Nach dem Urlaub geht es dannn natürlich weiter, allerdings werden die Bleche noch bis nach den Ferien brauchen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Urlaub klingt immer gut, dann erhol dich erst mal gut, danach geht es ja in die Vollen.


----------



## L.B. (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe mal wieder ein Problem festgestellt, welches die nachgereichten Korrekturen betrifft. Und zwar geht es um die Maße des Filters, die ich mit 53,2mm deklariert habe, im Datenblatt des Filters stehen aber 53mm.  Die 53,2mm sind per Präzisionsschieblehre nachgemessen und nun bin ich nicht sicher, welches Maß stimmt. Hier wurde der Filter vermessen:
http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=767008


P.S. Wahrscheinlich mache ich mir mal wieder zu viele Sorgen, schließlich will ich ja kein Messinstrument für die Quantenphysik bauen. 0,2mm sind kaum mit bloßem Auge wahrzunehmen, aber dennoch weiß ich nicht, ob die Schrauben dann sauber passen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da wirst du einfach mal abwarten müssen, Fertigungstoleranzen sind völlig normal......

.....außer bei deinen Blechen.


----------



## L.B. (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da ich gar nicht erst anfangen möchte ungenaue, minerqualitative Arbeit abzuliefern, bin ich gerade noch mal bei meinem Nachbarn gewesen und habe ihm die Maße aus dem Datenblatt mittgeteilt. (53mm Bohrlochabstand) Das is glücklicherweis egar kein Problem. 

P.S. Eventuell will ich ja doch irgendwann einmal einen Quantenlaser in das Gehuse einbauen, man kann ja nie wisen. 
Wobei mein Onkel eher meinte, ich solle daraus ein Moped bauen.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann aber mit nem V8 drin, bei dem Gewicht sehr sinnvoll.


----------



## L.B. (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich dachte eher an ein Strahltriebwerk, ein V8 würde aber auch gerade noch reichen. 


Ich wollte euch noch zeigen, mit was ich die letzten zwei Wochen befasst habe. 

Auf den Bildern ist der USB zu ISP Konverter an das Modul angeschlossen, welches auf einem AtMega16 ein Akkulader-Programm ausführt. Die Lochrasterplatine enthält die Endstufe, über die der Akku letztendlich geladen wird. Im Grunde genommen entspricht das neue Modul, der unteren Platine meines Selbstbaus, nur das meine LCD Plattform über I²C angebunden ist. Das neue Modul wird von der Software erkannt und funktioniert einwandfrei.
Mein Programm hingegen funktioniert noch nicht wirklich.  Ich habe nämlich ein Problem mit dem Innenwiderstand des AD-Wandlers, welcher mit 83KOhm viel zu niedrig ist, und so die Signalquelle zu stark belastet, was zu Verfälschungen der Messwerte führt. 
Gemessen wird die Spannung über dem Akku, die Spannung über einem Shunt-Widerstand und der daraus berechnete Strom, die Ladezeit, sowie das Produkt aus Ladezeit und Strom, die geladene Kapazität in mAh. (Alles klar?) 
Das Ladegerät selbst verfügt über drei Modi, und zwar "Laden", "beendet" und "Entladen", welche per Taster eingestellt werden können. 
Bis auf die falschen Spannungen über dem Akku funktioniert soweit alles. Wenn ich den Messwiderstand überbrücke, funktioniert alles, allerdings ist das ja unprofessionell. 

Allerdings habe ich Spezial-Programmierer natürlich vergessen, den Quellcode mitzunehmen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Ich hatte mal wieder eine neue Idee, was die Wasserkühlung betrifft. Was haltet ihr davon, Leitungen, die sowieso nie geändert werden (Filter zu Schott, etc.) aus festen Edelstahl- oder Kupferrohren zu machen? Großartig biegen müsste man da nicht, weil die Verbindung relativ gerade ist.


----------



## L.B. (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da ich im Urlaub ein Netbook zur Verfügung habe, kann ich mal etwas schreiben, allerdings gibt es nichts Neues zu berichten.  Nach dem Urlaub geht es dann natürlich wieder los. Bis Samstag müsst ihr euch noch gedulden.


----------



## L.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---jetzt mit Inhaltsverzeichnis---*

Update:

(Ich fasse mich mal kurz, da mich 6 Stunden Stau, diverse Treiberprobleme, etc. an meinem Geburtstag einige Nerven gekostet haben) 


Die Soundkarte habe ich bereits eingebaut und nach größeren Treiberproblemen als bei meinem selbstgebauten LCD läuft sie nun auch endlich.  
Was soll ich sagen? Ihr dürft mir eine neue Tastatur empfehlen, weil ich meine alte kaputt gesabbert habe. 

Die Boxen werde ich aber erst morgen aufbauen, dann mache ich auch Bilder.



*Edit: *
Nachdem die Nerven nun wieder züruckgekommen sind, kann ich etwas ausführlicher beschreiben. 

Im Gegensatz zum On-Board Sound (Verbrechen an den Ohren!) ist der Klangeindruck der Karte wesentlich präziser, klarer, detaillierter, voluminöser, feiner abgestuft, räumlicher, neutraler... (immer noch mit den selbstgestrickten Gammel-Boxen )
Der Treiber bietet sehr viele Funktionen, die erst einmal erforscht werden müssen.  Vorausgesetzt er wurde erfolgreich installiert, was allerdings eine wissenschaftliche Angelegenheit ist.  Ich habe es letzten Endes mit der mitgelieferten Treiber CD und einem Ersatztlaufwerk bewältigt. 

Ich freue mich schon auf den Klang, wenn die Behringer installiert sind.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Also ich habe deine TB jetzt mal überfolgen, für mehr hatte ich gerade keine Lust, aber was ich so gesehen habe, gefällt mir echt gut, vorallem was du alles selbst machst, mit den Frontanschlüssen, dass Display, andere nehmen da einfach komplett fertiges Zeug, so wie ich es auch machen würde und verbauen das und du machst da wirklich viel selbst.

Ich denke ich werde es ab jetzt dann mal verfolgen.


----------



## L.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

@Black_PC: Es freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.  War das Inhaltsverzeichnis denn hilfreich?


Demnächst werde ich noch einige Bestellungen tätigen, darunter eine Conrad Bestellung mit USB 3.0 Buchsen und diversem Kleinkram, sowie eine Bestellung bei Aquatuning. Schließlich brauche ich jetzt noch einen Filter für die Öffnung im Gehäuse.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Happy B-Day , wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe


----------



## Gnome (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*



00p4tti7 schrieb:


> Happy B-Day , wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe



Von mir auch


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Super Projekt gefällt mir!

Happy B-Day!!!!

[X] Abo!

Bei deiner Akku Lade bastelei:
Hast du ach die möglichkeit die Sofrware so anzupassen das du ach 2s - 3s LiPos Laden kanst? Wie genau geht das Ladegerät (Von der Spannungsmessung). Eine weitere Idee währe einen 2s2p Lipo so zu laden das die 2p auch einzeln ausgelesen werden und auch angeglichen werden, sonst werden die von den normalen eher nur geschätzt und das is blöd da eine Zelle immer früher einbricht...


----------



## L.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Danke, Danke. 

Ich werde gleich die Bestellung bei Aquatuning herausgeben. 
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

@Tamiya_Fan: Wenn ich den Quellcode habe, kann ich ihn beliebig anpassen, sodass auch deine Funktionen unterstützt würden. Allerdings werden LiPo Akkus auf andere Art und Weise geladen bzw. haben eine andere Ladecharakterristik, weshalb man hier Anpassungen machen müsste. 
Das Auslesen der Spannungen bzw. des Stroms geschieht über den internen Analog zu Digital Wandler des Mikrocontrollers. Die Spannung (Akkuspannung bzw. Spannungsabfall über Widerstand zur Ermittlung des Ladestroms) wird in einen digitalen Wert zwischen 0 und 1023 umgewandelt. Dieser wird so umgerechnet, dass letzen Endes eine Spannung auf dem LCD ausgegeben wird.



Wenn jemand eine gute Idee hat, was ich programmieren könnte, nur her damit.  Eventuell werde ich doch noch irgendetwas für die Beleuchtung realisieren.


----------



## Black_PC (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Black_PC: Es freut mich, dass es dir gefällt.  War das Inhaltsverzeichnis denn hilfreich?



War ziehmlich hilfreich, wobei doch einige Updates nicht mit drin sind, aber einen groben überblickt bekommt man schon mal.

PS: Natürlich wünsch auch ich dir noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, hab ich eben iwie verpeilt 

Hab jetzt gar net gelesen, hast du inzwischen nen Sponsor für das Board gefunden ?


----------



## L.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Ich werde das Inhaltsverzeichnis bei Zeit und Lust noch ein wenig feiner aufsetzten, sodas alle Updates enthalten sind. Das ist allerdings zweitrangig.

Mit dem Sponsoring ist das doch nicht so einfach wie gedacht. Bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts gehört, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es noch etwas wird. Aber es gibt ja noch deutlich mehr Shops, an die ich mich wenden kann. 


Ich habe etwas ganz Wichtiges vergessen.  Ich habe mir von meinem Opa, der ebenfalls begeisterter Hobbybastler ist, eine Oberfräse mit zugehörigem Satz Hartmetallfräsern ausgeliehen. Damit werde ich mich an die Inlayfräsung des Window wagen. Problematisch sind hier vor allem die abgerundeten Ecken, aber ich werde das schon irgendwie hinbekommen. 

Des Weiteren habe ich dne Warenkorb angepasst: 
http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/5ee30bf7c70ed1ebe943d6ae6ecf07e3
Ich denke, ich werde im oberen Gehäuseteil Kupferrohre mit Armaflexhülle verwenden. Über Sinn oder Unsinn lässt sich hier natürlich streiten, aber ich finde, es ist ein witziges Feature. Vor allem haben mich die Kupferrohre bei OBI so angelächelt.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Jaaa Nobody sagt auch alles gute zum B Day.

Schade das niemand dich unterstützen will. Aber vlt habe ich da noch was für dich. 

Jedenfalls das Radiator Dichtband kannst du weg lassen oder brauchst du das wo für anderes ?

Willst du durch die Oberen CU Rohre auch Wasser fliesen lassen ? Wenn ja achte auf meine PN. 

Aso du hast 1200Beiträge


----------



## L.B. (15. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Danke auch dir, Nobody. 

Ich habe jetzt noch mal größere Geschütze aufgefahren und jeweils an Caseking, HoH und Alternate eine Email geschickt. Wenn das nichts nützt, weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter. 

Das Radiatordichtband könnte man zur Entkopplung des Radiators zur Seitenwand benutzen.


1200 Beiträge (Ein Jubiläum nach dem anderen )


----------



## Tamiya_Fan (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

LiPos werden in der regel so geladen das mit 1C Ladestrom auf eine Zellenspannung von 4.2V geladen wird. Ist diese Spannung erreicht wird der Strom schritweise bis auf 0.1A reguliert so das aber die Spannung immer auf die 4.2V konstant bleibt. Ist bei 0.1A die Spannung von 4.2v erreicht ist der Ladevorgang beendet.

z.b.: ein 2s LiPo hat dan eine Ladeschlussspannung von 8.4V

zur Erklärung:

das "s" bedeutet seriell => 2s ist dan ein Akku mit zwei einzelzellen mit jeweils einer Nennspannung von 3.7V das ganze mal zwei ist eine Nennspannung von 7.4V. Das ganze ist dan beliebig erweiterbar bis zum Tesla Roadstar mit einer Nennspannung von 370V (100s)


----------



## L.B. (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Update: 


Heute habe ich die Boxen angeschlossen. Bis auf ein bisschen Ärger mit den Gummifüßen, für die ich fünf verschiedene Läden aufsuchen und letztendlich 7€ ( Schwerverbrecher!!!) zahlen musste, hat alles funktioniert. 

Den Klang zu beschreiben ist eine echte Herrausforderung, man könnte aber auch einfach sagen:>> Hammmer Geil!!!<< 

Vom Aufbau habe ich auch ein paar Bilder gemacht. 

Die teuren Gummifüße, die es fast nirgendwo gibt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist etwas eng, den Klang ist es aber Wert.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gleich werde ich mal ein bisschen mit der Oberfräse herumprobieren.  Außerdem war ich heute morgen bei OBI und habe noch einmal nach den Rohren geguckt. Es würde 10€ kosten, allerdings ist mir eingefallen, dass wir einen Bekannten haben, der Klempner ist. Also werde ich ihn mal fragen, ob er nicht eben mal zwei 90° Winkel biegen kann. Das würde Aufwand und Kosten minimieren.


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Monsterteile ! Die Boxen sind ja größer als der Monitor !

Dafür ist dann aber der Klang gut


----------



## L.B. (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

So groß sind die Boxen gar nicht. Man bedenke, dass es sich um einen 19" Bildschirm handelt. Deshalb laufen ja auch alle Spiele flüssig auf den höchsten Einstellungen.


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Ok, das stimmt ! Du hättest vll. besser nur drei Gummifüße anbringen sollen, da die Boxen so nicht wackeln können. Ist aber auch nicht so wichtig...hauptsache sie rocken!


----------



## L.B. (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Soundkarte eingebaut---*

Da wackelt gar nichts.  Die Gumminoppen dämpfen ganz gut, da sie noch eine Schaumstoffschicht besitzen. 


Gerade habe ich mal die Fräse angeworfen. Das ist schon etwas anderes als die Bohrmaschine, leider auch deutlich lauter.  Mit Wollmütze und Kapuze wird es aber gehen.


----------



## Black_PC (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Die Boxen sind schick, aber eng ist was anderes, nämlich wie bei mir wo, man weder Lautsprecher noch Monitor noch iwas verschieben kann.

Aber die Klingen bestimmt geil, aber dein monitor sit sogar größer als meiner (17 Zoll)


----------



## L.B. (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

@Tamyia_Fan: (habe dich eben vergessen )

Um Akkus auf diese Art und Weise zu laden, muss natürlich die Ladeschaltung verändert werden. In meinem Fall wird der Akku über einen primitiven Widerstand an 12V gelegt. Das taugt in der Realität natürlich nichts. (Ich habe ja auch nur den Werkstattmüll receycelt ) Für LiPos bräuchte man dann eine Konstantstromquelle. Das ist aber gar kein Problem. Auch das Programm müsste verändert werden, allerdings bleiben die Grundfunktionen gleich (Abschaltung bei erreichtem Wert, Steuerung des Lademechanismus, etc). 

Es gibt sogar fertige mikrocontrollergesteuerte Ladegeräte im Modellbau. Die müsstest du aber kennen. Natürlich ist ein Eigenbau deutlich günstiger und zudem kann man ihn auf die eigenen Bedürfnisse anpassen. 




Die ersten Fräsergebnisse stehen. Die Fräse "schwimmt" quasi durch das Holz und das Ergebnis ist sehr sauber.  Mal sehen, wie es sich beim Acrylglas verhält.


----------



## Own3r (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Gut zu hören, dass die Fräse gut ist. Dann bin ich mal auf die Ergebnisse gespannt !


----------



## h_tobi (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Als erstes noch mal alles Gute Nachträglich, schön, das du wieder gesund und munter zurück bist. 
Die Boxen sehen schon richtig fett aus, dann lass sie mal ordentlich brummen. 

Für´s Plexi fräsen drück ich dir beide Daumen, die Oberfräse sollte im mittleren Drehzahlbereich 
arbeiten, dort sollte das Plexi am wenigsten schmieren oder schmelzen. Die Radien sind wirklich 
ein Problem, ich hoffe, du bekommst sie sauber umgesetzt, gerade bei einem Inlay muss es sehr 
sauber gemacht werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Ob nun solche großen Lautsprecher noch sein müssen sei dahin gestellt. Aber schlecht sehen die nicht aus.

Hattest du schon erfolg aufgrund unseren kleinen Gesprächs gestern ?


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ob nun solche großen Lautsprecher noch sein müssen sei dahin gestellt. Aber schlecht sehen die nicht aus.



Erstens, sind die noch lange nicht groß
Zweitens, klar muss das sein

Alles gute auch von mir, und bisher weiterhin alles top


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*



nyso schrieb:


> Erstens, sind die noch lange nicht groß
> Zweitens, klar muss das sein
> 
> Alles gute auch von mir, und bisher weiterhin alles top



Nun für mich sind die Groß. Ich hatte auch solche mit Holz Gehäuse und was weiß ich nicht alles. Die hab ich aber eingemodet und mir kleine 15 cm hohe boxen geholt. Der Sound ist da auch nicht schlechter. Eher gleich gut. Aber sie sind kleiner und fallen nicht so auf. Aber wenn ich voll aufdrehe brauch ich auf der Tarasse kein Radio mehr.

Aber egal. Jeder hat so seine Meinung, das hatten wir ja schon.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

*nachmess* 
Also meine sind 96cm hoch, pro Stück^^ Und kleiner, neeeee

Muss ja auch ein viel größeres Zimmer befeuern, etwa 35-40m² Wohnzimmer mit Küche. Da hätten so kleine Boxen keine Chance^^

Wobei der Subwoofer natürlich echt fett ist


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Gerade habe ich noch mal mit der Oberfräse experimentiert. Das Acrylglas wird in jedem Drehzahlbereich sehr sauber weggefräst, wobei es bei mittlerer Drehzahl am schnellsten geht. 
Die Rundungen werde ich freihand, oder mit einer Führung machen, das entscheide ich aber, wenn es so weit ist. Das Inlay wird nämlich nach den Metallarbeiten gemacht, damit ich es genau einpassen kann. 


Im Gegensatz zu meinen 4 4-Wege Boxen sind die neuen echt klein, wobei der Klang natürlich deutlich besser ist.

Dem Subwoofer muss ich allerdings irgendwann ein neues Gehäuse spendieren, da ich einige Anfängerfehler gemacht habe. So zum Beispiel sollte man von Bassreflexöffnungen die Finger lassen und das Gehäuse sehr massiv und verwindungssteif bauen. Nur so kann man auch wirklich tiefe Frequenzen wiedergeben, was mein Subwoofer so nicht kann. (tiefer als 30Hz kommt der nämlich nicht ) 
Da mich das Holz "nur" 35€ gekostet hat, ist der finanzielle Aufwand natürlich zu verschmerzen. (insgesamt hat das Teil lediglich 200€, sowie einige Nerven gekostet) 


Erst einmal wird aber das Gehäuse für den Rechner gebaut. 


@Nobody: Im Update auf der vorherigen Seite steht etwas zu den Kupferrohren.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Ja das hab ich erst jetzt gelesen unter den Bildern hab ich nicht mehr gelesen. Ja ich gehe gleich in die ecke und schäme mich.

Aber zuvor muss ich noch auf etwas hinweisen. Pass auf das das Acrylglass nicht zu stark erwärmt wird. Und bevor du es verklebstoder dergleichen lege es bei 70 ° in offen denn sonst komt es zu spanungsrisen wenn du es in einer Staren Verbindung verarbeitest.

Und wichtiger als die Drehzal ist der Vorschub. So ist es bei Metall wichtig das man eine Schnelle Drehzahl hat und einen Langsammen Vorschub um eine Saubere Oberfläche zu bekommen. Natürlich noch mit einer geringen schnittiefe.

Aber bei acrylglass ist das nicht ganz so extrem. Aber denk dafür an das Backen oder in Fachsprache Tempern.

So jetzt gehe ich mich schämen


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

@Nobody:

Danke für die Tipps.  In diesem Projekt werde ich zwar kein Acrylglas kleben, aber vielleicht später. 

Das Fräsen stellt eigentlich auch kein großes Problem, weil das Acrylglas nicht schmilzt. Ich denke, dass es an den Fräsern liegt, die wirklich sehr hochwertig sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

So ich bin wieder aus meiner Ecke da 

Ja also Schmelzen wird es definitiv nicht. Aber es wird sich erwärmen wodurch sich die Struktur des Materials ändert. Das macht man eben durch das Tempern wieder Rückgänig. 

Beim kleben jedenfalls ist das der Fall das dann rise entstehen. Wie das beim Verschrauben aussieht weiß ich nicht. Beim Verschweißen aber drehten keine Riße auf. Aber ob das hier gut aussehen mag wag ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Also muss das Acrylglas auch nach dem Fräsen erwärmt werden?

Ich habe schon mit dem groben Umriss des Inlays begonnen, wobei mir leider ein Fehler unterlaufen ist. Am Ende der Fräsung fehlt nämlich die Führung in der Höhe, weshalb ich die letzen 2cm viel zu tief gefräst habe.  Hätte ich jetzt eine Kreissäge, wäre das gar kein Problem, weil ich dann einfach die Fräsung absägen könnte (ich habe nämlich mit 2cm Überstand je Seite einen großen Spielraum). Dummerweise habe ich keine Kreissäge, sodass ich wieder zu OBI rennen darf, wo ich dann erfahre, dass sie kein Acrylglas mehr zuschneiden. (Saftladen) 

D.h. ich habe jetzt ein Problem. Ich könnte natürlich den Fehler ignorieren, aber das wäre ja unprofessionell.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Einfach mit dem Dremel weg damit^^ Oder ne Stichsäge.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Dremel könnte sofern vorhanden gehen. Aber stichsäge ? 
Da müsste man erstmal alles abkleben wegen Kratzer und dann ein Feinses Blatt nehmen und eine schnelle geschwindigkeit. Nur so könnte es evtl gehen. Ja man könnte auch einen anderen Fräser nehmen und das Materal so kürzen.


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Also meine 35€ Black&Decker mit Plexisägeblatt macht absolut saubere Schnitte, und da kann ich die Geschwindigkeit nichtmal wirklich regulieren.


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Die Schnittkante muss ja absolut gerade sein, damit die Fräskante auch gerade ist. 
Auf die Idee, die Kante mit dem Fräser zu entfernen, bin ich auch gekommen, allerdings habe ich mir quasi selbst den Boden unter den Füßen weggefräst , weil die Kante für den Anschlag fehlt, sodass wieder die letzten Zentimeter Probleme machen. (Hier liegt aber klar ein Konstruktionsfehler der Fräse vor )

Ich denke, ich werde das Window ganz zum Schluss machen, eventuell auch mit 8mm starkem Acrylglas. Außerdem muss ich dann mal ein bisschen überlegen, bevor ich anfange. 



Edit: Gerade habe ich die USB 3.0 Buchsen auf die Platine gelötet. Das Ergebnis ist vergleichbar mit einer "wavegesolderten" Platine.  (Wellenlöten ? Wikipedia)  Bilder habe ich auch gemacht, allerdings hat die Kamera ihren Dienst quittiert, weil ich zu faul war, sie aufzuladen.  

Jetzt muss ich nur noch zwei Buchsen bei Conrad bestellen, dann ist die Platine fertig. Ob ich zuerst USB 2.0 über den interen Header oder direkt USB 3.0 über durchschleifen des hinteren Anschlusses realisiere, weiß ich noch nicht. Bei den Preisen für USb 3.0 Kabel werde ich aber wahrscheinlich zuerst nur USB 2.0 anschließen.


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Boxen---*

Nachdem ich die Kamera getankt habe, gibt es jetzt die Bilder. 

Zuerst wird die Platine bestückt... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und dann werden die Bauteile verlötet...  (Man beachte die perfekten Hohlkehlen an den mechanischen Befestigungen )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Glänzende auf der Oberseite ist Lötlack, ohne den das Löten beinahe unmöglich ist. Er ist leider auf die Oberseite gelaufen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bleibt zu hoffen, dass alles funktioniert. Wobei man sich schon absolut bescheuert anstellen müsste, um in eine solche Schaltung einen Fehler einzubauen.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Also soweit ich das beurteilen kann, sieht das gut aus, wenn es jetzt nicht funktioniert ist es peinlich.


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

In der Tat.  Schlimmstenfalls gibt es Probleme mit der Abschirmung, wobei der ungeschirmte Signalweg keinen ganzen Zentimeter lang ist. 

Ich habe jetzt eine Email an Herrn Schultze geschrieben, mit der Bestellung des Filters.  Außerdem kommen noch einige Kleinteile für die Verrohrung dazu. 

Außerdem habe ich meinen Nachbarn gerade noch mal nach dem Verbleib der Bleche gefragt. Es könne noch etwas dauern, da derjenige, der für die Bleche zuständig ist gerade Urlaub hat.

Von den Anfragen auf das Motherboard habe ich bis jetzt noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Sauber gelötet! So soll es sein


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Gerade wollte ich mal einen Soundtest in DiRT2 machen, allerdings hat sich die Demo verabschiedet.  Das Spiel ist nicht gestartet und hat danach das ganze System durcheinander gebracht. Selbst der Task-Manager lies sich nicht mehr starten. 

Diese Spiele sind echt miserabel programmiert, nichts als Bugs, Probleme, usw.  (Ich gebe allerdings zu, dass ich nur die Demo benutze.)


Bezüglich des Projekts heißt es immer noch warten.


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Bei mir läuft Dirt 2 ohne Probleme und habe seltenst Abstürze. Du musst mal Shift als Soundtest benutzen !


----------



## nyso (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Bei mir wollte die Dirt2 Demo auch nicht laufen^^ Echt miserabel....


----------



## Own3r (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Demo halt !

Ich hätte noch einen Tip zur Klangverbesserung (eine Kleinigkeit ): Der Verstärker sollte nicht auf dem Subwooferstehen, da so die Vibrationen den Verstärker stören...


----------



## L.B. (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

@Own3r: Was sollte denn da stören? Es ist immerhin kein Röhrenverstärker, wo plötzlich die Glühdrähte abfallen, wenn man mal aufdreht.  Bei einem integrieten Verstärker kann gar nichts passieren. Es könnte sein, dass der CD Player springt, was er gerne schon, mal macht, wenn es richtig kracht. 



Hier sind übrigens die Sachen, die ich noch für meine WaKü benötige:
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter


Ich denke, dass ich dann alles habe, was ich brauche. Zur Übersicht liste ich alle Komponeneten noch einmal auf:

*CPU Kühler:* Aquacomputer Heatkiller 3.0 LT POM
*Radiator: *Phobya Xtreme Quad 480
*Pumpe: *Thermaltake Pumpe (angeblich 500l/h [wenn der Kreislauf aus einem DFM besteht ])
*Schläuche: *Primochill 13/10 schwarz
*Temperatursensor:* Aquacomputer Inline POM
*AGB:* Magicool Plexiac 150
*Filter: *Aquacomputer Filter mit Edelstahlgewebe

An dieser Stelle muss ich noch einmal betonen, dass die meisten Komponenten und vor allem die Kleinteile, die richtig ins Geld gehen, von Aquatuning stammen. Ohne die Unterstützung und als Schüler hätte ich sonst dumm dagestanden.


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

Ich denke jetzt hast du eine gute Wasserkühlung !

Zum Verstärker: Bei Verstärkern wird gern auf eine vibrationshemmende Konstruktion Wert gelegt. In wie fern sich Vibartionen auf die Klangqualität auswirken, weiß ich nicht. Das einzigste was mir einfällt ist das Lautstärkeregler-Poti, welches sich selbstständig machen könnte .


----------



## L.B. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*

@Own3r: So stark schwingt der Subwoofer auch nicht und das Poti ist relativ schwergängig. 


Es gibt eine gute Neuigkeit bezüglich des Projektes, und zwar werde ich jetzt von der Firma Noiseblocker mit 6 Blacknoise Silent Pro PL1 120mm unterstützt. 

Ich habe zwar Lüfter, diese sind allerdings bis auf die 3 Xigmatek Lüfter alles andere als leise. Ich sagte zwar am Anfang, dass mir die Lautstärke relativ egal sei, allerdings geht mir das laute Röhren meines Rechners, gerade wo er offen ist ziemlich auf den Wecker.  Wenn ich dann noch dreimal so viele Lüfter eingebat habe, könnte das meiner Gesundheit schaden. 



In Bezug auf das Asus Crosshair IV beiße ich allerdings auf Granit. Keiner der fünf Shops, die ich bis jetzt gefragt habe, sieht sich bereit, mich zu unterstützen. Aber ich gebe nicht auf.  Wobei mein Rechner schon seit gut drei Monaten nicht mehr abgestürtzt ist.


----------



## Own3r (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Platine gelötet---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Own3r: So stark schwingt der Subwoofer auch nicht und das Poti ist relativ schwergängig.



Das war auch nicht ernst gemeint !

Schön, dass dich NB unterstützt. 6 Lüfter ist schon was ! Bald hast du einen Sturm im Case .


----------



## L.B. (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neuer Sponsor---*

Diese Woche werde ich noch mal zu OBI fahren, um das Acrylglas, das ich so professionell bearbeitet habe, zu retten.  Wenn ich je Seite 1cm absägen lasse, habe ich mit 1cm Überstand immer noch genügend Reserven und eine zweite Chance beim Fräsen.  

Zudem habe ich mal alle Schrauben und Befestigungsmaterialien aufgelistet. Denn diese besorgt auch mein Nachbar, da er sie günstiger bekommt. Schrauben können nämlich ganz schön teuer sein, vor allem, wenn sie aus Edelstahl sind. 

Im Wesentlichen sind das Linsenkopfschrauben für die Außenbleche und Lüfter. Für die Rollen werde ich Zylinderschrauben nehmen. Dann werden noch einige Abstandshalter für das LCD und das Motherboard benötigt. Das Motherbord wird dann mit Zylinderschrauben befestigt. (ich darf gar nicht daran denken, wie das später aussehen wird, sonst brauche ich bald wirklich eine neue Tastatur  )


----------



## h_tobi (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---neuer Sponsor---*

Ich drück dir die Daumen, das du das Plexi noch retten kannst, Edelstahlschrauben sind wirklich eine 
recht teure Angelegenheit, du wirst es aber nicht bereuen.


----------



## L.B. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Etwas anderes als Edelstahl dürfte ich aus korrosionstechnischen Gründen gar nicht verbauen. Aber Edelstahl ist auch aus optischen Gründen ein wahrer "Leckerbissen".  Verzinkte, vernickelte oder verchromte Schrauben können da nicht mithalten. 

Ich habe gerade mal geprobt, die Bleche zu montieren. Dazu habe ich mein Edelstahlmuster auf ein Profil aus 2mm dickem Aluminium geschraubt, welches dem Rahmen sehr ähnlich ist. 
Die erste Erkenntnis, die ich gewonnen habe ist, dass sich die Späne leicht mit dem Staubsauger durch das Bohrloch entfernen lassen, d.h mit "Kinderrassel" ist nachher nichts.  Außerdem habe ich die Stabilität des Gewindes geprüft, die selbst im Aluminium recht gut war. Mit dem Blech konnte man die Schraube schon kräftig anziehen, ohne Blech und mit ein bisschen Gewalt, kann man das Gewinde allerdings zerstören. (Im Edelstahl sollte dies aber nicht mehr möglich sein.)

Jetzt können die Bleche kommen. 

Gleich werde ich noch ein bisschen Programmieren. Ergebnisse gibt es dann heute abend.


----------



## L.B. (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe doch nichts programmiert, dafür aber die Bestellung bei Conrad abgeschickt. Darunter die restlichen USB 3.0 Buchsen, einige Steckverbinder, LEDs und Transistoren. 

Außerdem wird der Filter mit den Kleinteilen versendet, sobald das Geld auf dem Konto ist. Aquatuning übernimmt freundlicherweise die Kleinteile. 

Wenn die Teile da sind werde ich noch die Platinen fertig bestücken und löten. Mal sehen, wann ich zu OBI fahre, um das Acrylglas zu retten.  Ich habe auch schon ausprobiert, ob man Kreisbögen fräsen kann, mit dem Ergebnis, dass es äußerst kompliziert ist und nicht wirklich funktioniert hat.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das iszt leider das große Problem, mit einer Oberfräse vernünftige Radien hin zu bekommen gestaltet sich äußerst schwierig, 
das Problem wird auch auf mich noch zukommen, wenn ich das Seitenteil für mein HAF bekomme, die Ecken sind wohl auch abgerundet.
Evtl. könnte eine dünne ALU Platte in der Ecke hilfreich sein, dort setzt du vorher einen Zentrierpunkt, an dem du den 
Radienaufsatz der Oberfräse ansetzt, dann könnte ein Radius funktionieren. Auf jeden Fall wäre dann eine Hilfe angebracht, die
den Dorn dann am Mittelpunkt auf dem Blech fixiert, während du den Radius fräst.

So in der Art werde ich es wohl versuchen, oder etwas für den Oberfräsentisch bauen, wenn alle
Stricke reißen, haben wir immer noch den guten Martma in der Hinterhand.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie versprochen war ich heute im OBI, um das Acrylglas zu schneiden, mit dem Resultat, dass das Material jetzt reif für die Mülltonne ist.  Denn der Mitarbeiter in der Sägeabteilung hat mehr Fehler gemacht als ich in den letzten vier Monaten.  
Zum Einen war das Sägeblatt viel zu grob, sodass die Schnittkante aussieht wie abgebrochen und teilweise geschmolzen ist. Zum Anderen wurde das Teil auf das falsche Maß zugeschnitten, leider zu klein. 

Was lernen wir daraus? Alles muss man selber machen!!!  


Nun brauche ich endgültig neues Acrylglas, vom Inlay werde ich aber erst einmal absehen. Das kann man später ja immer noch machen.
Wegen des Acryglases habe ich eine Email an Plexiglasshop geschrieben. Mal sehen, was sich ergibt. 



Es gibt aber auch noch einige gute Nachrichten, und zwar werden morgen die Lüfter von Noiseblocker eintreffen. Außerdem wurde die Conrad-Bestellung abgeschickt, sodass diese auch übermorgen da sein sollte. 

Ich werde die Lüfter auf jeden Fall ausgiebig testen, was Lautstärke, Leistung und Regelung mit meiner Lüftersterung betrifft. Eventuell schreibe ich dann ein kleines Review. (Falls ich wieder Langeweile habe)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Naja mal wieder die fähigen Obi leute....

Naja so schlimm ist das nicht es hätte schlimmer kommen können. Aber enigstens kommen morgen die Lüfter an.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Wenigstens hat es diesmal nichts gekostet.  Eigentlich sind die Mitarbeiter ganz nett, man hat sogar extra ein neues Sägeblatt (ein stumpfes, da das Acrylglas die Blätter stark verschleißt) für mein Acrylglas draufgemacht. Gebracht hat es leider nichts.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Das sollte auch so sein. Wenn dies vermasseln können sie auch nicht noch ged für verlangen.
Hätte ich dortgestanden hätten die gleich noch neues Plexi geben können.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Das Kunstoffzeug von OBI taugt aber nicht. Das ist nämlich Bastlerglas, das bei jedweder Bearbeitung schmilzt, stinkt, verklebt oder bricht.  Zum Anderen wird das Zeug zu Preisen ähnlich denen Barren-Platins gehandelt.  Da nehme ich doch lieber vernünftiges Acrylglas.


Edit: @h_tobi: Am einfachsten bekommt man die Eckradien hin, indem man grob freihand fräst und die Feinarbeit mit einer Schlüsselfeile macht. Zumindest im Holz funktioniert das ganz gut. Man könnte auch noch eine Art Anschlag zum Feilen bauen.


----------



## Black_PC (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Ouh man, dass bei OBI ist ja echt ärgerlich.

Freu mich auf die Lüffis, aber wieso kommt Conrad erst übermorgen, wenn es heute verschikt wurde ?
Entweder ist bei dir DHL etwas lahm oder ich hab einfach Glück.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

So schnell ist DHL hier auch nicht. 


Wollt ihr, dass ich die Lüfter auf irgendeine bestimmte Eigenschaft teste? (Solange es nicht die maximale mechanische Belastbarkeit oder Betriebsspannung ist )


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Die Lüfter sind gut Glaub mir. 
Wenn du ein Lautstärkemessgerät hast dann Teste mal das. Aber subjektiv sind sie leise.

Was obi an Plexi so liegen hat weiß ich nicht. Aber Versucht hätte ich es denoch. Plexi kann man immer gebrauchen auch wenns billiges ist.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Ein Messgerät für die Lautstärke habe ich leider nicht, wofür sollte man das normalerweise auch gebrauchen? Ein Vergleich zu den alten Lüfter ist aber möglich. Wobei die natürlich deutlich schlechter sind.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Also beim Vergleich Phobia Noisblocker sind beide gleichlaut wobei die NBs mehr Luftdurchsatz haben.
Und bei den Scyte Lüftern siehts so aus das die NBs leiser und schneller sind.

So so siehts zumindest bei mir aus.


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Ich werde es ja morgen sehen.


----------



## Own3r (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Mach ein Video, in dem du alle NB Lüfter laufen hast! Dann können wird die Lautstärke bewerten


----------



## L.B. (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Ich habe aber keine Ahnung, wie man Videos auf Youtube hochlädt. 

Ein Blick in die Sendungsverfolgung der Conrad Bestellung ergab, dass die Teile doch morgen eintreffen werden.  


Außerdem habe ich noch etwas Kleines mit großem Effekt gebastelt, und zwar eine indirekte Monitorbeleuchtung mit blauen SMD LEDs. Das Ganze ist allerdings noch nicht montiert. Bilder kann ich dann auch nachliefern. Allerdings ist das ganze nicht nach L.B.E.Q. (L.B. Extended Quality) Richtlinien gebaut, sondern nur Standard, weil es außerhalb des Rechners ist.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Auf die Bilder freue ich mich schon, nur her damit.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Die Post war noch nicht da, sie kommt normalerweise gegen Mittag. Die Bilder gibt es dann zusammen mit den anderen. 


Plexiglasshop hat uch schon geatwortet, allerdings können sie mir das Stück Acrylglas nicht zur Verfügung stellen. D.h. da bleibt erst einmal ein Loch in der Seitenwand, weil ich keine Lust habe, noch mehr Geld zu auszugeben.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Sehr schade, da der Mod aber noch einige Zeit dauern wird, kannst du das Plexi ja später besorgen.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

@h_tobi: Ich werde noch mal woanders fragen müssen. 


Update: 

Erst einmal die LED Leiste, die allerdings noch immer nicht montiert ist. 

(Ich werde mir aufgrund der Anzahl der Bilder die Kommentare sparen )





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Post geht es mit den Lüftern weiter.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Update: Nr.2 

(dieses Update wurde sabotiert, indem die Bilder gelöscht wurden. Allerdings habe ich sie nicht mehr. )


Hier kommt der Lüftertest. Anders als sonst gibt es das Fazit vorweg. Ich kann eine klare Kaufempfehlung für diesen Lüfter aussprechen, der Lieferumfang ist mehr als üppig, die Verarbeitungsqualität der Lüfter selbst, sowie des Zubehörs kann selbst mich überzeugen und die Leistung, auf die ich gleich noch näher eingehen werde ist genial.  



Kommen wir zur Leistung. Diese ist wie bereits gesagt erststaunlich gut. Die Lautstärke ist extrem gering, man kann den Lüfter bei 12V laufen lassen und aus 30cm Entfernung ist er nicht mehr hörbar. (*gar nicht, nichts; *ich dachte schon, ich hätte etwas am Ohr ). Das ist natürlich nicht verwunderlich, wenn man sich die Drehzahl ansieht, denn diese ist mit gerade einmal 900 U/min sehr gering. Dennoch kann sich auch die Leistung in Bezug auf den Durchsatz sehen lassen, immerhin bringt der Lüfter es auf fast 70m³ pro Stunde. Das ist zwar nicht extrem viel, aber bei sechs Lüftern reicht das durchaus. 
Laufen alle Lüfter gleichzeitig, ist ein leises Rauschen zu hören, allerdings ist die Förderleistung dann enorm. 
Ich habe dann zum Vergleich die Xigmatek Lüfter angeschlossen, die ich für leise hielt. Nachdem ich nur das leise Rauschen der NB Lüfter gehört hatte, kamen mir die Xigmatek Lüfter wie ein vierstrahliger Airbus A380 beim Durchstarten vor.  Der Unterschied ist extrem. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen, dass di eXigmatek Lüfter einen deutlich höheren Luftdurchsatz haben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Bild ist mir hier hereingerutscht, das gehört natürlich nicht zum Lieferumfang. Das sind meine E.Q. Lüfterverteiler. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Update Nr.3:

Hier sind die Bilder vom Aufbau mit der Lüftersteuerung. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Platine habe ich noch Klebefüße verpasst.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Ich habe hier irgendwie den Überblick verloren.  Deshalb entschuldigt Formatieriungs-Bugs und eventuelle Rechtschreibfehler in diesem Monster-Update. 

Verflucht sei die verdammte, veraltete Technik dieses Forums. Das dauert immer ewig, bis alle Bilder eingebunden sind.


----------



## Black_PC (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Schönes Update und schönes Review, sieht alles ja gut aus.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Acrylglas-Fails #Nr.2---*

Danke.  Das war ganz schön viel Arbeit.


----------



## Own3r (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---riesiges Bilderupdate---Lüfter eingetroffen---*

Schönes Update! Jetzt kommt die Lüftersteuerung erstmal zu Nutze 




> Verflucht sei die verdammte, veraltete Technik dieses Forums. Das dauert immer ewig, bis alle Bilder eingebunden sind.



Das soll sich ja bald ändern


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---riesiges Bilderupdate---Lüfter eingetroffen---*

@Own3r: Danke.  

Ich muss mich noch mal um das Acrylglas kümmern. Hat jemand eine Idee, bei welchem Shop ich da am besten Nachfragen könnte? 
Ich habe nämlich beschlossen keinen Cent mehr auszugeben.  (Klappt sowieso nicht, aber... )

Die Beleuchtung habe ich noch immer nicht montiert, weil ich nicht weiß, wie ich die Stromversorgung am elegantesteten realisieren könnte. Ein externes Netzteil bedeutet wieder ein Kabel, das mir bei der nächsten Umbauaktion im Weg hängt und außerdem habe ich keine Steckdose mehr im Zimmer frei.  12V aus dem Rechner herauszuführen wäre eine Möglichkeit, würde aber eine Buchse in der Rückseite und Kabel im Inneren erfordern, was auch nicht das Wahre ist. 

Es wird auf jeden Fall Zeit, dass die Bleche fertig werden. Ich habe keine Lust mehr auf den Ganzen Kleinkram. Ich will endlich richtig am Gehäuse bauen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---riesiges Bilderupdate---Lüfter eingetroffen---*

Jo das sind scvhöne Lüfter. Ich hatte den richtig großen von denen mal volle Leistung laufen gehabt. Es war richtig cool. Und auch Leise. Auch das Zubehör ist durchdacht.

Deine Leds sehen auch nicht schlecht aus.

Und zu dem anderen Thema sag ich nur der übliche Weg und hoffe du verstehst.


----------



## L.B. (21. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---riesiges Bilderupdate---Lüfter eingetroffen---*

Naja, die Leisten sind für meine Verhältnisse qualitativ minderwertig; Lötzinn auf benachbarten Leiterbahnen, Genauigkeit der Kanten nur +/- 0,2mm und nicht in zweistündiger Arbei geschliffen und poliert.  Aber sie leuchten.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---riesiges Bilderupdate---Lüfter eingetroffen---*

kleines Update:


Heute war ich im OBI, um Kreppband und einige Kleinteile zu kaufen. Die Kleinteile waren im Großen und Ganzen ein paar Unterlagscheiben aus Kunststoff, die ich für die Schotts benötige (Kontatkorrosion, etc). Die Schwerverbrecher wolten aber für fünf Dichtrige drei Euro haben.  Also bin ich zum Werkzeugfachhandel gefahren, wo ich besagte Bauteile für einen Euro bekommen habe. Außerdem habe ich auch gleich einen Meter Kupferrohr gekauft, der nur zwei Euro gekostet hat (vergl. OBI: 8€). 


Das Krepp habe ich auf die Seiten des Rahmens geklebt, wo später die Bleche montiert werden müssen. Es schützt zum Einen den Rahmen, was aber viel wichtiger ist, auf dem Band kann ich die Bohrlöcher anzeichnen, sodass ich parallel zu den gelaserten Löchern im Blech, die ich als Maske nutzen werde, eine Kontrolloption habe. 
Das ist wichtig, damit es keine Fails gibt, denn das wäre übelst. 


Auf jeden Fall kann es jetzt losgehen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ja pass blos auf hier. Wenn jetzt etwas schief geht hast du unter umständen ein kleines Problem. Aber du machst das schon.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich werde mir für die Montage Zeit lassen. Ich plane für die knapp 100 Bohrungen mal eine Woche ein, jeden Tag wird ein Blech montiert. Dann kann gar nichts passieren.  
Ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich das Krepp nicht wieder entfernen soll, da es das Blech auf Abstand zu Rahmen hält und somit ein "Fehler" an den senkrecht dazu verlaufenden Bohrungen entsteht. 

Ich habe dazu mal eine Skizze angefertigt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wenn ich das Blech vorne befestige, habe ich noch kein Problem, da der Fehler in Richtung des Bohrlochs verläuft. Auf der Oberseite allerdings ist das Blech um die Dicke des Kreppbandes verschoben.

Was sagt ihr dazu? Imerhin ist das Klebeband nicht sonderlich dick.


Edit: Auch die Frontbohrung ist nach oben verschoben.


----------



## Own3r (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Du hast recht! Denn dein Case ist auf jeden mm geplant und das Klebeband ist bestimmt ~1mm dick. Wenn du die Bleche hast, kannst du sie ja mal dranhalten und schauen, ob du nicht ein bisschen Spiel hast, um sie auch mit den Klebeband zu befestigen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich glaub nicht das das Klebeband 1 mm dick ist. Das wäre doch recht viel.

Ich denke das klebeband kann man auser acht lassen. So ist es aufjedenfall genau genug.
Denke an den Spruch; Arbeite stets so genau wie nötig nicht wie möglich. 

Soll heißen irgendwo muss man auch ne Grenze ziehen sonst macht man sich irre.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Das Klebeband ist ca. 0,1mm dick. Trotzdem hat man halt einen relativen Fehler. 

Edit: 
@Nobody: Ich bin da ein bisschen zu genau.  Die Rückwand habe ich immerhin auf 100 Mikrometer genau berechnet.  Ich bin mir nur noch nicht sicher, ob der Vorteil die Nachteile überwiegt.



Ich werde übrigens in dieser Reihenfolge arbeiten:

1. innen Deckel/Boden
2. Motherboardträger
3. Front 
4. Deckel/Boden
5. Rückwand
6. Seitenteile


----------



## Own3r (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich würde lieber das Klebeband dranlassen, bevor du dir dein Rahmen zerstörst.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Denjenigen, will ich sehen, der es schafft, den Rahmen zu zerstören. (In dem Rahmen kann man eine H-Bombe testen, ohne gleich einen ganzen Landstrick zerstören zu müssen, wenn die Bleche montiert sind, wird man außen auch nichts hören. Lediglich vor der Gamma-Strahlung muss das Gehäuse passen. *denk,denk: man könnte ja eventuell eine Bleipanzerung einbauen* )

Das Krepp schützt eigentlich nur vor Kratzern. Wichtiger ist aber, dass ich darauf die Bohrungen markieren kann, sodass ich stets kontrollieren kann, ob ich auch richtig bohre.


P.S. Ich habe jetzt die Lösung. Die Bauteile werden ja sequentiell verschraubt, also kann ich das Krepp nach der Montage der Front entfernen (dort ist ja kein Fehler). Danach erst werden Deckel und Boden verschraubt.


----------



## Own3r (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich meine ja nur, dass du die Löcher falsch bohrst, wenn das Krepp nicht da ist. Aber nach den Bohrungen kannst du es ja entfernen.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich werde das Krepp ja nur zum Überprüfen verwenden. Wenn ich die Bleche mit den gelaserten Löchern als Maske zum Bohren verwende, kann ich das Loch ja nicht wirklich falsch bohren.


----------



## VJoe2max (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Schöne Updates . Die slebst gebauten LED-Leisten find ich gar nicht übel. Und die Lüftersteuerung ist sowieso klasse. 
Die Dicke des Kreppbands ist in der Tat gering, aber für genaues Arbeiten muss man sie dennoch beachten. Hatte das Problem auch schon mehrfach. Auch 0,1mm können u.U. echte Probleme verursachen, wenn man sonst sehr genau arbeitet. 
Wird Zeit dass die Bleche fertig werden 

Übrigens: Die Flussrichtung in der Skizze auf diesem Bild ist verkehrt rum eingezeichnet . Das Pumpenrad fördert das Wasser durch Zentripetalbeschlenigung - also von der Mitte nach außen. Der Einlass einer Kreiselpumpe  ist daher grundsätzlich der Anschluss in der Mitte des Flügelrads. Der andere Anschluss am Pumpengehäuse ist der Auslass.


----------



## L.B. (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

@Vjoe2max: Danke  
Das Krepp-Problem kann ich ja wie oben beschrieben umgehen. Gut zu wissen, das die Pumpe falsch herum gezeichnet ist. Daran habe ich beim Zeichnen gar nicht gedacht, sondern nur auf die bestmögliche Verschlauchung geachtet.

Was meinst du, wie ungeduldig ich auf die Bleche warte? Ich denke aber, dass es jetzt recht schnell gehen wird.


----------



## Gnome (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Das Case ist so verdammt geil einfach nur. Perfekt entworfen .

Bin gespannt wie du jetzt weiter bastelst . Sei bloß vorsichtig . Wie wärs mit Rahmen nickeln am Ende ?


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

@Gnome: Danke für das Lob.  Planung ist hier die halbe Miete und war auch eigentlich die Hauptarbeit. Ich habe noch einmal genau nachgezählt und bin auf 75 Bohrungen samt Gewinde gekommen. Der Arbeitsaufwand ist also relativ moderat. 
Warum sollte man den Rahmen vernickeln? Der Edelstahl ist schon edel genug. 

Ich werde die Gewinde aber eher mit einem dreiteiligen Gewindeschneider machen, also mit Vor-, Mittel- und Nachschneider.


----------



## Own3r (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich werde die Gewinde aber eher mit einem dreiteiligen Gewindeschneider machen, also mit Vor-, Mittel- und Nachschneider.



So schonst du nämlich das Werkzeug bei diesem harten Zeug


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Außerdem wird das Ergebnis sauberer und ich vermeide ein Abbrechen des Gewindeschneiders.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ist ja eigentlich auch normal das man die 3 teiligen Schneider nimmt. Pass aber auf das du Edelstahl Gewindeschneider nimmst. Die für normalen Baustahl (S235JR) werden da zu schnel stumpf und machen blub.
Und immer fein zurückdrehen umd den Span brechen. Aber das weist du sicherlich schon.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Die Theorie ist ja ganz einfach, aber mit dem einfachen Gewindeschneider, sowie dem Akkuschrauber konnte ich die Gewinde problemlos schneiden. Späne brechen, etc. braucht man nicht. 
Ich weiß aber auch nicht, um welchen Gewindeschneider es sich handelt (er ist ja von meinem Nachbarn), aber Eines kann ich euch versichern, er ist garantiert nicht aus dem Baumarkt und billig war er sicher auch nicht.  Schließlich müssen damit ganze Schränke oder Tische gebaut werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Die Theorie ist ja ganz einfach, aber mit dem einfachen Gewindeschneider, sowie dem Akkuschrauber konnte ich die Gewinde problemlos schneiden. Späne brechen, etc. braucht man nicht.
> Ich weiß aber auch nicht, um welchen Gewindeschneider es sich handelt (er ist ja von meinem Nachbarn), aber Eines kann ich euch versichern, er ist garantiert nicht aus dem Baumarkt und billig war er sicher auch nicht.  Schließlich müssen damit ganze Schränke oder Tische gebaut werden.



Auch wenn es sinnlos erscheint breche den Span. Dadurch minimierst du die gefahr das der Schneider abbricht. Und nimm auch nicht den Akkuschrauber sondern schneider per hand da man so mehr gefühl hat. 

Glaub mir das ist besser. Auch wenn du nur durch vlt 2 mm Material gehst.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Ich weiß nicht, was du mit "Span" meinst. Wenn ich das Gewinde schneide, fallen einige sehr feine Späne nach innen in das Kernloch. Was soll man da brechen?
Ich habe Handschneider und Bohrmaschine verglichen, komme aber mit der Bohrmaschine deutlich besser klar. Denn mit dem Handschneider bekommt man keinen vernünftigen Ansatzt hin, der Gewindeschneider lässt sich nicht in das Loch drehen. Mit dem Akkubohrer ist das kein Problem. 

Bezüglich der Gewinde gibt es aber ein noch größeres Problem, und zwar schaffe ich es nicht, sie gerade zu schneiden, was aber auch am Kernloch liegt, welches man nicht immer gerade bohren kann.  Hier gibt es zwischen Handschneiden und Akkuschrauber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Beim gewinde Schneiden entsteht ein Fließspan. Dh es ist ein langer Span der sich um den Schneider wickelt kann und ihn so blockiert. Damit das nicht passiert dreht man den Gewindeschneider normal. Nach so 1-2 Drehungen hält man an und dreht eine 1/4 Drehung zurück damit der Span bricht. Das merkt man auch. Danach dreht man wieder etwas weiter und wiederholt den ganzen Spaß bis man durch ist. 

ich kann dir nicht vorschreiben wie du es machen sollst und das sind auch nur Ratschläge die du auch nicht bevolgen musst. Aber bedenke; Das ein abgebrochener Gewinde Schneider länger braucht bis er wieder aus dem Material ist wie wenn du das Gewinde so einbringst.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

@ Nobody: Deine Ratschäge helfen mir schon weiter, immerhin habe ich noch nie wirklich mit Metall gearbeitet. Ich werde mir diese Informationen und Tipps auch zu Herzen nehmen. 

Allerdings entsteht bei meinem Gewindeschneider kein wirklicher Span.  Wahrscheinlich ist er so geschliffen, dass er den Span direkt mit wegschneidet. Ich werde diesbezüglich aber noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen, denn er müsste ja wissen, wie man es am besten macht. 


Zudem habe ich gerade die Rohre gebogen, was mithilfe einer selbstgebauten Matrize möglich war. Es ist zwar alles andere als perfekt geworden, aber erfüllt seinen Zweck.  Ich bezweifle allerdings, dass die Rohre passen, weil der Biegeradius doch recht weit ist.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

Es kommt auch auf der Material Stärke an. Wenn du das Gewinde in nur 1mm blech schneidest mag es gehen ohne den Span zu brechen der eigentlich bei jeden gewindeschneider auftritt.
Aber ab so 2mm bin ich der Meinung sollte man schon mal den Span brechen gerade bei solchen Material wie Edelstahl was ja doch härter ist als normaler Stahl.
Und vor allem kleinere Schneider sind relativ entfindlich. Ich denke mal du nimmst M3 oder ? da sollte man schon aufpassen...

Ideal währe es auch noch etwas schneidöj mit zu verwenden was man eben auf mit einen Pinsel auf die Schneider aufträgt. Aber das muss man vlt nicht unbedingt bei solchen geringen Material Stärken machen.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Miniupdate---*

@Nobody: Daran kann es liegen. Das Blech war nur 1mm stark und ich habe den Schneider in Öl getränkt. 
Ich bin mir aber noch nicht sicher, ob ich das nicht lieber meinen Nachbarn machen lasse. Dafür wäre mir auch mein Geld nicht zu schade (im Gegesatzt zur überteuerten Hardware). Ob die Bleche nun von mir oder von jemand anderem montiert wurden spielt keine Rolle, das stört mich später nicht. Was wohl auffiele wäre die Tatsache, dass die Bleche perfekt sitzen oder dass da jemand (ich) mit seinem 15€ Akkuschrauber rumgemurkst hat.  Der Akku hält übrigens ca.10 Bohrungen aus, danach wäre Laden angesagt. 
Ich verwende übrigens M4x10mm Schrauben mit Linsenkopf für die Bleche. Für die anderen Schrauben ein Dokument angelegt in der ich für jedes Bauteil notiert habe, welche Schrauben benötigt werden. Es sind ca. 350 Schrauben entweder als Linsenkopf- oder Zylinderkopfschraube in M3, M4 oder M2,5. Für die Lüfter allerdings brauche ich M3x40mm, die ungefähr so selten sind, wie ein Wasserstoffatom mit drei Elektronen. 



Ich habe auch ein paar Bilder vom Biegeversuch gemacht.


Zuerst aber noch ein Bild von ein paar Kleinteilen, die später in das Gehäuse kommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier die Matrize zum Biegen... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...der andere Bogen mit kleinerem Radius. (Das Bild ist miserabel )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Rohr passt auf jeden Fall. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Rohre mit großem Biegeradius, der allerdings für die beengten Platzverhältnisse im Zwischendeck des Gehäuses ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann zusammen mit meinem Vater versucht, dass Rohr mit einem Biegeradius von 1cm zu biegen, was zwar funktioniert hat, allerdings ziemlich problematisch war. Ich denke, dass hier eine Rohrbiegezange bessere Ergebnisse bringen wird. Ich muss mir nur irgendwo eine entsprechende Zange ausleihen.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

Wenn das Material von der Legierung her etwas spröde ist, wirst du auch keine langen Späne beim Schneiden haben.
Zumal bei einem dreigängigen Gewindebohrer die Belastung auf den Schneiden eh verteilt wird.
Mit einer Maschine würde ich die Gewinde in Edelstahl eher nicht schneiden. Wie Nobody schon 
sagte, hast du mit den Händen mehr Gefühl. Leichtes korrigieren ist mit den Händen auch möglich.
Wenn du die ersten Gewinde geschnitten hast, wirst du mit der Zeit das richtige Gefühl für die 
Arbeit bekommen.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

@h_tobi: Ich werde darüber noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen. Es wäre wahrscheinlich schon besser, wenn er die Bleche montieren würde. Alleine schon wegen des Werkzeuges. 


Das Motherboard macht mir auch Sorgen, da sich kein Shop bereit sieht mich damit zu unterstützen. Immerhin habe ich schon bei mehr als 15 Shops angefragt.  Kaufen kommt aber auch nicht in Frage.  Weiß jemand, wie man bei Asus an die Chef-Etage heran kommt. Bei diesem blöden Web-Formular wird man nämlich nicht beachtet.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

Wie gesagt, alles nur Übungssache, du schaffst das schon, wenn dein Nachbar dich dabei unterstützt,
um so besser. 

Was das Sponsoring angeht, kann ich dir leider nicht weiter helfen, ich drück dir die Daumen, das du 
noch Erfolg haben wirst.


----------



## L.B. (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

Wenn mein Nachbar mir hilft, wird es natürlich am allerbesten. Ein Metallbau-Profi und ein Perfektionist, der immer etwas zu nörgeln hat sind ein super Team.  Dann wird alles so, wie ich es mir vorstelle.


----------



## 00p4tti7 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

Ich glaube es wird ziemlich unmöglich ein ASUS-board zu ergattern, da es zwar ein interessantes Projekt ist, aber nicht in der Öffentlichkeit steht und ein Board ist ja nicht mal eben ein Lüfter oder so .

Aber ich wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück


----------



## L.B. (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

@00p4tti: Das stimmt, aber ich werde es trotzdem weiter versuchen. Wenn ich es dann irgendwann bekommen sollte, habe ich es mir bei der ganzen Arbeit auch verdient. 

Zu berichten gibt es sonst nichts weiter. Wegen der Rohre werde ich noch mal zum Werkzeugladen fahren, dann kann das Rohr dort gebogen werden. (Diese Option hatte ich beim ersten Mal gar nicht bedacht )


----------



## L.B. (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Rohrbiegeversuche---*

Man hat mein Lüfter-Review sabotiert, die Bilder sind weg. 

Die Technik hier ist echt aus der Steinzeit.  Das passiert mir jetzt auch nicht zum ertsten Mal. 


Ich habe außerdem überlegt, ob man nicht das Motherboard (falls ich es irgendwann noch einmal bekommen sollte) mit Wasser kühlen könnte. Das sähe gut aus, würde gut kühlen, wäre aber teuer.  Ich habe mich auch schon darum gekümmert. Ergebnisse werdet ihr demnächst erfahren. 


Edit: Ich habe jetzt das Bild im Startpost mit Gimp 2.0 verbessert. Sollte bis auf die Größe eigntlich ganz in Ordnung sein. (Ich nehme aber an, dass die meisten relativ große Bildschirme haben, da passt das schon. )

Edit: Ich habe es jetzt doch ein bisschen verkleinert, dann wirkt es besser.


----------



## BENNQ (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Bild sieht Klasse aus  Jedes einzelne Bild 
Aber das in dem grünem Feld is meiner Meinung nach das schönste!!!


----------



## L.B. (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, BENNQ. Ich habe auch die besten Bilder herausgesucht und eingebaut. 

Ich würde euch ja liebendgern endlich Ergebnisse in Bezug auf die Metallarbeiten liefern, aber noch heißt es warten. Mit persönlich brennt es auch schon in den Fingern endlich loslegen zu können.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut Ding will Weile haben, dann bist du auf der sicheren Seite, was die Qualität der Teile angeht.


----------



## L.B. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Danke für das Verständnis.  Die Qualität ist mir auch am wichtigsten. 


Heute ist die Email von Aquatuning eingegeangen, dass die Artikel versendet wurden. Sie sollten also vermutlich übermorgen eintreffen.  (Ich rede hier vom Filter und einigen Kleinteilen)

Gleich werde ich auch noch mal mit meinem Nachbarn über die weitere Vorgehensweise der Metallarbeiten sprechen. Damit das endlich mal über die Bühne geht. 


Eidt: Gerade sind die ganzen Antworten bezüglich des Motherboards eingegeangen. Das Problem ist nur, dass es alles Absagen sind.


----------



## thedetonator (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hey, hab schon lang nichmehr reingeschaut in dein schönes Projekt 
Dabei war ich galub ich einer der ersten Abonnementen...

Naja also was ich so überflogen hab, weiß zu gefallen!
Vor allem wie schön du den Rahmen hingekriegt hast!! 
Ich sag nur das hier:


EDIT: ach nein, ich kam doch später dazu, naja


----------



## L.B. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@thedetonator: Danke, danke.  Den Rahmen an sich hat allerdings mein Nachbar gebaut, weshalb ihm eigentlich der Dank gebührt.  Die Idee, sowie die genaue Planung stammt allerdings von mir, ebenso wie die der Bleche, welche aber weitaus komplexer war.


----------



## L.B. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update:


Gerade habe ich die Kabel für die USB Anschlüsse gelötet. Da ein USB Stecker A auf internen Header benötigt wurde, welchen es nicht zu kaufen gibt, musste wieder der Lötkolben ran.  Dazu habe ich zwei identische USB A auf B Kabel auf die richtige Länge gekürzt und an die Enden mit dem A Stecker einen entsprechenden Header gelötet. Anschließend wurden beide Kabel mit Kabelbinder verbunden. 
Ich denke, Bilder dürften hier nicht vonnöten sein, oder? Es sieht aus, wie ein ganz normales Kabel. 
Die Herren von Pentax haben nämlich an der USB Buchse der Kamera gespart, sodass ich mir langsam Sorgen über die Haltbarkeit mache, wenn ich die Kamera so oft am Rechner anschließe.  
Beim nächsten größeren Update werde ich die Bilder dann mit hochladen. 


Wegen des Boards werde ich bald Aufgeben müssen, die meisten Shops haben kein Interesse an einem Sponsoring.

Hart war diese Absage hier: (Ok, ich habe ziemlich dreist nachgefragt )


> Hallo xxx,
> 
> danke für die E-Mail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Black_PC (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also Bilder sind immer gut.

Die Antwort war jetzt finde ich nicht so hart, aber wenn du nach nem Sponsoring fragst, solltest du nett fragen und dir beim Schreiben der Anfrage Zeit lassen, damit es auch gut wird, hast du eig dann nach nem Konplett Sponsoring oder nur nach nem Rabatt dann gefragt ?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja bedenke das du auch ziemlich viel haben willst für ein Tagebuch....
Das Teil kostet doch so um die 200 € oder ?
Von daher wird nicht einfach einer Ja sagen und dir das finanzieren. Willst du es nicht mit einen anderen Board versuchen ?
Beispielsweise bei MSI gibt es eins da sind die Chipsatzkühler mit bei. Oder auch das Asrock Deluxe 3 ist ziemlich gut. Und das kommt gerade noch so 100 €. Und wer sagt das Asrock das letzte ist hat definitiv keine Ahnung.


----------



## L.B. (25. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Black_PC: Die Antwort bekam ich erst auf die dritte Anfrage. Man sagte mir anfänglich, dass momentan kein Sponsoring möglich sei, ich mich zu späterem Zeitpunkt nochmals melden könne. Daraufhin habe ich dann gefragt, wann das Ganze möglich sei, als Antwort kam die Aussge, dass man keine Informationen darüber habe.  Als Entgegenkommen habe ich dann ein Teilsponsoring angeboten, woraufhin man mir endlich klar und deutlich mittgeteilt hat, dass kein Interesse besteht.  (Stattdessen wollten die das am Anfang alles aufschieben, aber nicht mit mir. )


Bitte.  Aber, dass sich keiner beklagt, wenn nachher keine Bilder mehr kommen, wenn der Anschluss seine MTB erreicht hat. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gute Idee die Kabel selber zu bauen. 
Schreib doch noch mal an die besagte Firma xxx, irgendwann geben die schon nach....


----------



## L.B. (26. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Entweder werden die mir das Board dann geben, weil sie einfach wieder ihre Ruhe haben wollen oder ich bekomme Ärger, worauf ich aber verzichten kann. 
Ich habe nochmal vier weitere Shops mit einer deutlich verbesserten Anfrage angeschrieben. Noch habe ich keine Antwort erhalten, das kann aber mit Sicherheit auch noch dauern. 
Solche Kabel habe ich bei Conrad vergeblich gesucht, sodass ich hier wieder alles selbst machen musste.  

Gleich werde ich meinen Nachbarn fragen, wie die Bleche am besten montiert werden können und ob er mir nicht ein bisschen helfen kann. Eigentlich ist es mit meinem Werkzeug unmöglich, die Metallarbeiten sauber und fehlerfrei durchzufürhren. Der Akkuschrauber taugt nichts und wenn ich die Gewinde per Hand eindrehen würde, wäre hier erst mal drei Monate Sendepause, weil ich meine Hand auskurieren muss.  Deshalb bitte ich ihn lieber um Hilfe.


Edit: Ich habe jetzt mtit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen und wir sind so verblieben, dasser den Rahmen noch mal mit in die Firma nimmt, um dort die Bleche exakt auf Maß zu kanten. Ich hatte hier ja mit den Soll-Werten gerechnet, welche nach dem Schweißen natürlich nicht wirklich stimmen, da sich der rahmen leicht verzieht. Jetzt werden die Bleche genau so gekantet, dass sie exakt auf den Rahmen passen, ohne Spalten oder anderen parasitären Nebenerscheinungen.  Die Montage der Bleche ist hier die einfachste Aufgabe. 
Allerdings kann das Ganze noch etwas dauern.  Das ist mir die Qualität aber auch Wert und was sind jetzt schon sechs bis acht Wochen, wo ich schon seit Monaten baue?  
Es gibt bei meiner Planung eine kritische Stelle, und zwar an den 45° Abschrägungen zur jeweiligen Seitenwand hin. Denn dort treffen zwei Bleche aufeinander, sodass dort ein Spalt entsteht. Deshalb müssen die beiden Blechkanten durch Schweißen aneinandergeheftet werden.


----------



## h_tobi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auf jeden Fall ist es eine gute Entscheidung die Teile anzupassen. V2A ist nach dem Schweißen
wirklich etwas störrisch, was die Maße und den Verzug angeht. Die Wartezeit ist gut investiert.


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie der Rahmen ausgesehen hätte, wenn ich ihn selbst geschweißt hätte. Eventuell hätte man ihn noch als modernes Kunstwerk in den Garten stellen können.  
Mein Nachbar hat das schon echt gut gemacht, es sind zwar kleinere Ungenauigkeiten vorhanden, diese überschreiten aber keinen ganzen Millimeter.  Und das ist wirklich eine Meisterleistung. 

Dadurch das er die Bleche direkt anpasst, dauert das Kanten nicht länger. Es werden nur die realen Maße, statt der Soll-Werte genommen, sodass es nachher besser passt. 


Die Bauteile von Aquatuning sind gerade eingetroffen, allerdings möchte ich das Paket erst heute abend öffnen.  Ich muss nämlich gleich noch zu einer ätzenden Veranstaltung in die Kirche und bin dementsprechend gelaunt.  Ich willl mir jetzt nicht das schöne Paket verderben. 



Bezüglich der Steurungsfunktionen, die das Gehäuse später bieten soll, habe ich mir Gedanken gemacht und darüber auch mit Nobody gesprochen. Er meinte, ein Heatmaster sei eine gute Möglichkeit und nachdem ich mir das Teil gerade angesehen habe, bin ich derseben Meinung.  Der Preis ist mit 40€ im Verhältnis zum Funktionsumfang auch sehr gut.



Edit: Ich habe das Paket doch schon geöffnet, es war einfach zu verlockend.  Ein kleines Review, sowie viele Bilder werde ich heute abend nach besagter Veranstaltung schreiben. Eines kann ich aber vorweg nehmen, die Qualität ist in Ordnung, wobei es ein Problem(chen?) mit den Anschlüsssen gibt, die nicht auf den Filter passen (anstatt hier mal 0,5mm mehr Abstand zu gewähren). Eventuell gibt es aber Adapter, etc. die das Problem lösen könnten.


----------



## BENNQ (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bilder Bilder Bilder ! ! !^^


----------



## Own3r (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich will auch Bilder !


----------



## BENNQ (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wollen wir das nicht alle!?


----------



## Own3r (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja aber wenn er weg muss...naja freue ich mich auf später


----------



## h_tobi (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was den Filter angeht: 
Evtl. helfen Verlängerungen oder Winkel um das Problem zu beseitigen.
Genaueres kann man aber erst sagen, wenn du ein paar Bilder des Problems gemacht hast.


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bilder gibt es jetzt, ich muss das Ganze nur wieder einteilen, weil es so viele sind. 



Spoiler



Das Update kommt so spät, weil die Veranstaltung (Firmvorbereitung) zwei Stunden gedauert hat. Die haben echt einen an der Waffel.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Spoiler



Ach auch Firmung, ich hatte am 25.9. schon Firmung
Aber ich hatte paar mals Samstags morgen um 9 Uhr  4 h Firmkurs 



Bin auf das Update gespannt


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Der Filter:*


Da der Filter noch nicht eingebaut ist, muss der Leistungstest natürlich verschoben werden, die Eigenschaften möchte ich aber in diesem kurzen Bericht herausstellen und bewerten. Der Filter kann in Sachen Optik und Verarbeitungsqualität überzeugen. Es gibt keine Mängel, wie Kratzer, schlecht montierte Bauteile, etc. Lediglich der feine Grat an der Unterseite der Blende musste von mir nachträglich abgeschliffen werden. Auch könnte man die Schwergängigkeit der Kugelhähne als Minuspunkt werten. 
Gefallen hat mir auf der anderen Seite die Optik, welche vor allem aufgrund der verwendeteten Materialen, wie Edelstahl und Delrin, sehr schlicht und edel wirkt. 
Alles in allem kann ich anhand der Eigenschaften natürlich noch kein aussagekräftiges Fazit ziehen, wer aber den Filter als optisches Highlight in seinem System einbauen möchte hat mit dem Aquacomputer Edelstahlfilter das richtige Produkt zur Hand. 

Bitte bewertet das Kurzreview in euren nachfolgenden Posts, damit ich weiß, ob ich meine Schreibkünste in den Diest einiger Firmen stellen kann und mir auf dem Wege ein bisschen Geld verdinene kann. (wenn ich bitten dürfte, knallhart und ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste )



Hier gibt es jetzt die sehnsüchtig erwarteten Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zuerst musste ich die Blende montieren, weil der Filter später gedreht im Gehäuse sitzt, sodass sonst der Schriftzug auf dem Kopf wäre.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Gelegenheit habe ich gleich den feinen Grat entfernt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht der eigentliche Filterkörper aus Delrin, einem hochfesten Kunststoff für Präzisionsanwendungen, aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Post gibt es noch ein paar Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update Nr.2


Im Paket lagen natürlich auch einige Kleinteile, wie Anschlüsse, ein Schlauch aus Armaflex und ein Beleuchtungsmodul. Ob ich das Beleuchtungsmodul zusammen mit einer weißen LED in den Filter einbaue, weiß ich noch nicht. Eventuell wird die LED eher in den AGB eingebaut werden, dafür bräuchte ich allerdings ein G1/4" und kein G1/8" Gewinde.


Der Schlauch aus Armaflex dient eigentlich mehr der Optik denn der Funktion.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Anschlüsse auf einen Blick. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Schotts sind mit über 20 mm Außengewindemaß riesig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Beleuchtungsmodul...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Radiatordichtband wird später ein wenig zweckentfremdet, ihr werdet es ja sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Kamera ist leider ein wenig überfordert, sobald die LED in Betrieb ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nachtrag zum Filter: Die Push-In Anschlüsse passen problemlos auf den Filter, sollte ich also das Rohr zufriedenstellend biegen können, ist das Problem beseitigt. Besser würde mir aber doch der Schlauch gefallen, sodass ich hier noch nach einer Möglichkeit suche, die Schraubtüllen zu montieren.


----------



## Black_PC (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Schöne(s) Update(s)


----------



## L.B. (27. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Danke. 

Da ich am Wochenende zu meinem Opa fahre, der das nötige Werkzeug besitzt, werde ich dort die Rohre biegen. Dann habe ich auch keine Probleme mit den Schraubanschlüssen, die nicht passen.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Sehr schöne Bilder und gut geschrieben, bis auf ein paar kleine Rechtschreibfehler gut ausgearbeitet.


----------



## Own3r (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Schönes Update !


----------



## L.B. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

@h_tobi und Own3r: Danke auch. 
Das Review ist nicht wirklich gut geworden, weil ich gestern, wie gesagt, erst um 9 Uhr zu Hause war und auch noch programmieren wollte. Wenn ich ein Produkt bewerten sollte, würde das Ganze natürlich weitaus umfangreicher und professioneller werden. 
Eventuell werde ich Herrn Schultze wegen des Heatmasters mal anschreiben und ihm eine umfangreiches Review vorschlagen. Dafür wäre der Heatmaster dank seiner vielen Funktionen, die alle getestet werden wollen, nämlich gut geeignet. Nur wegen der Bilder bin ich skeptisch, da meine Kamera trotz großer Mühen beim Fotografieren keine guten Nahaufnahmen zustande bringt.

Gestern habe ich mich auch ein wenig mit Batch-Dateien vertraut gemacht, denn mit ihnen lassen sich sehr einfach Programme und Funktionen verknüpfen, in Abhängigkeit setzten (starte x, wenn y=?) und ausführen. So könnte man beispielweise die Lüftersektionen mithilfe einer Relaiskarte steuern, diese kostet allerdings genauso viel wie der Heatmaster.


----------



## reisball (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Schöne Sachen haste dir da gekauft. Bin schon auf die Bilder vom Einbau gespannt.


----------



## L.B. (28. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Danke, reisball. Aber die Komponenten werden erst eingebaut, wenn das Gehäuse fertig ist, was leider noch ein bisschen dauern kann.

Wegen der Anschlüsse bin ich mir immer noch nicht ganz im Klaren. Ich habe drei Möglichkeiten:
- Kuperrohr mit Push-In Anschlüssen
- Schlauch mit Schraubtüllen, welche auf einem Winkel sitzen
- Schlauch mit Schlauchtüllen

Momentan würde ich die Schlauchtüllen bevorzugen. Das Kupferrohr könnte beim Einbauen für Probleme sorgen, weil es nicht flexibel ist, außerdem hat mich die Optik nicht so recht überzeugt.  Die Tüllen habe ich auch in rauen Mengen herumliegen.  Weiß jemand, ob die Tüllen (normale schwarz vernickelte 3/8" Tüllen von AT) auch ohne Schelle halten? 

Das liegt aber alles noch sehr fern.  Momentan bin ich ganz vom Programmieren gefesselt.  Das heißt, schreiben von Batch Dateien, denn damit könnte man hardwaretechnisch Einiges realisieren. Demnächst werde ich C nicht objektorientiert programmieren, denn dort hat man doch wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten als in einer Batch. Hoffen wir, dass mein Betriebssystem keinen zu großen Schaden nimmt.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Bei den Tüllen von AT wäre ich vorsichtig, besser wäre noch ein Kabelbinder oder eine Schlauchschelle.
Dann viel Erfolg beim Programmieren, du schaffst das schon.


----------



## stephan-as-ice (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

Sehr schöne Hardware! Bin auf die weitere Ausführung gespannt!


----------



## L.B. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Kurzreview---Filter*

@h_tobi: Kabelbinder habe ich reichlich, diese sollten auch nicht wirklich auffallen. Man sieht die Anschlüsse zwar nicht, aber es muss ja auch innen perfekt sein. 

@stephan-as-ice: Schön, dich in meinem Tagebuch begrüßen zu dürfen.  Wenn die Hardware so gut laufen würde, wie sie aussieht, wäre ich schon zufrieden.  Wobei es momentan in Bezug auf Abstürtze, etc. recht gut aussieht. 



Ich habe mich jetzt auch entschlossen, anstatt der Rohre, Schlauch zu verwenden, da man diesen besser verlegen kann und es nachher optisch besser wirkt. Außerdem könnte ich das Armaflex über die Schläuche ziehen, sodass diese im Endeffekt ca.30mm Außendurchmesser hätten, was sicherlich ganz gut aussähe. 

Momentan bin ich allerdings noch nicht zuhause, sodass ich morgen erst mit dem Basteln weiter machen kann. 

Trotzdem haben wir heute auch etwas sehr Interessantes gebaut, nämlich eine gesamte CaseCon aus Lego.  Das Beste am Gehäuse ist der eigebaute TFT, bei dem wir das Gehäuse demontiert haben. 
Nur die Hardware übertrifft eure und meine um Welten in Bluescreens per Second.


----------



## L.B. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute habe ich ein bisschen mit den WaKü-Komponenten gebastelt, unter anderem auch ausprobiert, ob die Tüllen ohne Schelle oder Kabelbinder halten. Zur Sicherheit sollte man allerdings nicht darauf verzichten. 

Außerdem wird ein Alphacool Heatmaster eingebaut, der zur Steuerung der Lüfter, etc. dient. So kann ich auch auf das Asus Crosshair IV Formula verzichten, welches mir zu teuer ist. Denn es gibt keinen Shop, der mir das Teil sponsern möchte. (Es wäre deshalb auch inkonsequent es jetzt oder zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt zu kaufen ) 

Ich hoffe, dass die Bleche dieses Jahr noch fertig werden, das Warten wird langsam langweilig. Ich bin sogar schon auf die verrückte Idee gekommen, mir ein Mini-ITX System aus günstigen, stromsparenden Komponenten aufzubauen. Natürlich mit selbstgebautem Gehäuse, dann aber komplett selbstgebaut.


----------



## Dukex2 (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> Außerdem wird ein Alphacool Heatmaster eingebaut, der zur Steuerung der Lüfter, etc. dient.


Der steht beim mir auch auf der Liste, bin mir nur noch nicht sicher wo ich ihn verbaue. Hast du schon einen Platz eingeplant?!


----------



## L.B. (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Der Haetmaster passt ja überall hin, da er per Klettband befestigt werden kann. Ich habe nur gelesen, dass er im Luftstrom positioniert werden sollte, da die MOSFETS bei hoher Belastung relativ heiß werden. 

In meinem Gehäuse gibt es für solche Spielerein extra das Maschinendeck, die seitliche Nebenkammer. Dort ist eigentlich die gesamte Technik verbaut. Lediglich Motherboard, AGB und die Festplatten sind in der sichtbaren Hauptkammer verbaut. 
Deshalb könnte es in der Nebenkammer auch recht eng werden, schließlich müssen dort die gesamte Wasserkühlung, das Netzteil, sowie die elektronischen Steuerungen eingebaut werden. 

Ich würde euch das Ganze ja gerne im Original zeigen, aber momentan gibt es ja noch nichts zu sehen. 


Außerdem muss ich noch folgende Dinge besorgen: 
-Edelstahlgewebe für einige Lüftungsöffnungen
-Acrylglas für das Window


----------



## Gnome (31. Oktober 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Boah mich juckts in den Finger diesen Filter zu bestellen, nur ich hab echt 0,000000 Platz - ich weiß einfach nicht wohin mit dem Teil. Das ist so ein edles Ding, das hätt ich auch gerne . Echt super Arbeit, die du hier machst, L.B.! Freu mich, wenns demnächst wieder Bilder vom Case gibt


----------



## Skuggor (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich persönlich bin zwar kein Fan von Ferrari oder den Farben, aber ich werdes trotzdem weiter verfolgen... Sehr schön bis jetzt mit liebe zum Detail und bis ins letzte Bohrloch geplant... So lob ich mir das!


----------



## L.B. (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Gnome: Den Filter wollte ich dir letztens auch empfehlen, aber in einem normalen Gehäuse ist die Unterbringung echt ein Problem. Anbieten würde sich bei dir eventuell der Stealthmod in der Front. Der Filter kann nämlich auch problemlos senkrecht betrieben werden. 


@Skuggor: Danke auch dir.  Da du gerade erst dazugestoßen bist, ist es verständlich, dass du nicht alle 97 Seiten durchgelesen hast. Irgendwo im ersten Drittel habe ich das Design nämlich komplett verändert, weil mich das Ferrari-Rot schon genervt hat, bevor ich den Lack überhaupt gekauft habe.  Deshalb habe ich mich entschieden, das Gehäuse in der Optik des gebürsteten Edelstahls zu belassen. Das ist zum einen deutlich weniger Arbeit und auch verdammt edel und schlicht.  


Ich habe in meinem Altpapierlager eine Seite der Planzeichnung gefunden, die hier zu sehen ist. (Auch beim Zeichnen passieren Fails, sodass ich Einiges neuzeichnen musste ) 
So sieht es dann aus, wenn man alles im Voraus planen muss, und das ist nur eine von 25 Seiten. Jetzt wisst ihr auch, warum hier alles so langsam läuft. Schließlich muss der arme Metallbaumeister das alles in CAD zeichnen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das ist ganz schön viel Arbeit, das Case zu entwickeln


----------



## Skuggor (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Oha... Tut mir leid... Ich muss ehrlich sagen, dass ich erst gestern auf dein Projekt gestoßen bin und nach dem langen durchwelzen hab ich das wohl überlesen... Sorry!  

Find die Optik von gebürstetem Edelstahl auch richtig klasse... 
Ich plane schon für mein nächstes Projekt welches eben auch die von dir beschriebene schlichte aber trotzdem edle Optik bekommen soll... Ohne viel Schnickschnack oder BlingBling... 
Ich hätte gern gebürstetes Stahlblech mit einer Oberflächenstruktur ähnlich wie bei den LianLi-cases z.B... Hast du von deinen Platten schon Bilder? Und woher und für wieviel bekommst du sie? Und schneidest du alles selbst aus oder lässt es fräsen/wasserschneiden/lasern? 
Fragen über Fragen... Sorry


----------



## L.B. (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Skuggor: Alles kein Problem, ich würde mir auch nur die Bilder ansehen, wenn ich ein 97 Seiten langes Tagebuch vor mir hätte.  

Die Metallarbeiten werden größtenteils von meinem Nachbarn übernommen, der Meatallbauer ist. So spare ich Zeit und Nerven, denn mit meinem Werkzeug würde das Projekt bis Ende diesen Jahrhunderts nicht fertig werden. 

Die Bleche werde ausgelasert und kosten mich nur 5€ pro Quadratmeter (1mm Blechdicke), da sie beim Lasern als "Lückenfüller" dienen. Das Lasern ist dann natürlich umsonst. 

Leider sind die Bleche noch nicht fertig, sodass ich auch noch keine Bilder liefern kann. Ich hatte allerdings ein Musterstück, an dem ich ein bisschen experimentiert habe (mechanische Belastbarkeit, Kanten, Bohren, Gewindeschneiden, Kratzfestigkeit, Bad in NaOH, usw.), deshalb ist der Originalzustand jetzt etwas verfälscht. 

Die Bürstung ist nicht ganz so stark ausgeprägt, wie bei den Aluminiumgehäusen von Lian Li, es wirkt daher etwas homogener, was ich persönlich ganz gut finde. 

Auf zuviel "Bling-Bling" kann ich auch gerne verzichten, deshalb überlege ich mir auch noch, wie ich die Beleuchtung machen soll. Am schlichtesten wäre eine weiße Beleuchtung, anspruchsvoller eine RGB Lösung, wobei das Gehäuse dann wieder aussähe wie eine Kirmesattraktion.  



Gerade habe ich mich ein bisschen am Gravieren von Acrylglas probiert, um eventuell die Grafikkartenabdeckung oder das Window mit einer Gravur zu versehen. Das Ergebnis war aber mehr als enttäuschend, denn zum einen sieht es nicht wirklich sauber aus und zum anderen ist eine Ausleuchtung der Gravur mit LEDs nicht möglich.


P.S. Die Planzeichnung oben weicht deutlich vom dem ab, was am Ende gelasert wird. Die Lüftungsschlitze entfallen, stattdessen wird etwas weiter unten ein Ausschnitt für die Festplatten gemacht. Außerdem sind die Öffnungen für die Lüfter nun rund und auch der Ausschnitt für die Rückplatte im Heck sieht anders aus.


----------



## Skuggor (1. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Skuggor: Alles kein Problem, ich würde mir auch nur die Bilder ansehen, wenn ich ein 97 Seiten langes Tagebuch vor mir hätte.


Da geb ich dir recht, wobei ich trotzdem immer versuche den Text grob zu überfliegen 



> Die Bleche werde ausgelasert und kosten mich nur 5€ pro Quadratmeter (1mm Blechdicke), da sie beim Lasern als "Lückenfüller" dienen. Das Lasern ist dann natürlich umsonst.


Umsonst? Da das wohl offtopic wird schreib ich dir mal ne pn



> Auf zuviel "Bling-Bling" kann ich auch gerne verzichten, deshalb überlege ich mir auch noch, wie ich die Beleuchtung machen soll. Am schlichtesten wäre eine weiße Beleuchtung, anspruchsvoller eine RGB Lösung, wobei das Gehäuse dann wieder aussähe wie eine Kirmesattraktion.


Find ich auch. Als ich das letzte mal rumprobiert habe, hatte ich ca. alle 50mm eine LED an einer Leiste im Case angebracht. Alle auf eine übriggebliebende Plexileiste geklebt und muss sagen, dass die Ausleuchtung schön gleichmäßig war... Ohne die bekannten "Ausleuchtungsflecken"
Bilder habe ich davon leider keine mehr... 
Oder du nimmst eine Milchige oder fein angeschliffene Plexiplatte und platzierst stärkere LED's dahinter... Das wirkt defus aber trotzdem hell und mit gleichmäßiger ausleuchtung. Hab im Netz mal ein Bild gefunden und war trotz einfachster Mittel sehr gelungen wie ich fande... und die winzigen LED's mit so einer Leiste lässt sich trotzdem fast überall und kaum bis garnicht sichtbar verbauen


----------



## Schelmiii (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hast du mal daran gedacht, das Plexi statt zu gravieren zu schleifen? Im Netz gibts da ein gutest Tut dazu, wie man mit so einem sehr feinen Pulver eine Figur auf das Plexi bekommt. Wenn du willst, such ichs dir.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> wie man mit so einem sehr feinen Pulver eine Figur auf das Plexi bekommt. Wenn du willst, such ichs dir.


Interessant! Bitte sei so freundlich.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

War das nicht das wo das Plexi wie Sandgestrahlt wurde nur eben mit ganz feinen Pulver ?

Aber Schlecht sähe das auch nicht aus. Oder eben mit Chimikalien was auch noch gehen würde.


----------



## alex1028 (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hey echt geiles projekt gleich mal ein abo


----------



## Schelmiii (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also, HIER steht ein interessantes Tut über Plexibearbeitung, das mit dem Pulver steht ab Seite 4.

Und HIER auf der gleichen Homepage steht auch was interessantes über Plexiglas.


----------



## L.B. (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@alex1028: Danke für das Abo.  

@all: Ich weiß nich nicht, wie ich die Gravur letzendlich mache und ob ich so etwas überhaupt machen soll. Was mir eher zusagen würde, wäre ein Logo in der Front des Gehäuses. (Beispielsweise der Schriftzug "V2A") Ich habe mir da schon etwas überlegt, es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie man das am besten realisiert. Wobei der Schriftzug auch in die Grafikkartenabdeckung könnte. 


Gleich muss ich mich aber noch mal um das Board kümmern, denn ohne das Board, wird der Fortschritt meines Projektes spätestens dann stagnieren, wenn die Metallarbeiten erledigt sind und es an den Einbau der Komponenten geht. 

Heute habe ich damit begonnen, ein kleines Programm in C zu schreiben, mit dessen Hilfe man es optisches Laufwerk auswerfen kann. Wenn ihr möchtet, lade ich das Endergebnis für euch hoch. Das kann allerdings auch noch ein bisschen dauern.


----------



## BENNQ (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

was soll denn "V2A" bedeuten??


----------



## L.B. (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

V2A ist das Material, das ich verwende, besser bekannt als "Edelstahl", wobei es hier deutliche Differenzierungen gibt. 
Als V2A wird der Werkstoff 14.301 bezeichnet, welcher in Industrieanwendungen am häufigsten Verwendung findet. Er ist korrosions- und säurebeständig und für mein Anwendungsgebiet eigentlich absoluter "Overkill". Da mich das Material aber nicht wirklich viel kostet, nehme ich lieber gleich etwas robusteres.


----------



## BENNQ (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

aso das ist ja interessant...^^


----------



## L.B. (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es gibt auch noch V4A. Da ich aber keinen Kernreaktor baue, sollte V2A auch genügen.


----------



## BENNQ (2. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Aber es wär doch ein gack wenn du V4A machen würdest...


----------



## h_tobi (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann sollte er aber vorher im Lotto den Jackpot knacken.


----------



## VJoe2max (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eigentlich sollte man diese Bezeichnungen ja schon lange nicht mehr verwenden, aber sie haben sich halt eingebürgert. 1.4301 macht sich als Aufschrift auf dem Rechner auch schlecht. 
Weder 1.4301 (V2A) noch 1.4401 (V4A) sind aber besonders teure Werkstoffe. Rein vom Materialwert würde das nicht ins Gewicht fallen, wenn man a) nicht als Privatperson kauft, und b) das Werkzeug hat, um aus günstigen Halbzeugen alles selbst zurecht zu schneiden.
1.4401 ist btw gegenüber 1.4301 nur zusätzlich noch Lochfraßbeständig durch das zulegierte Molybdän. Was rostfreie Stähle wie diese teuer in der Anwendung macht, ist aber vor allem ihre Verarbeitung, da sie sehr zäh sind und sich schwer zerspanen lassen - aber L.B. setzt ja auf Laser .
Es gibt aber auch hochlegierte (nicht immer rostfreie) Stähle die wirklich teuer sind. Im Reaktorbau kommen je nach Anwendungszweck sehr häufig andere Legierungen als 1.4301 oder 1.4401 zum Einsatz. Natürlich gibt es einige untergeordnete chemische Reaktorgefäße oder Lagertanks die auch mal aus 1.4401 oder sogar nur aus 1.4301 gemacht werden, aber die Reaktionsgefäße für viele chemische Prozesse oder auch die in kerntechnischen Anlagen sind aus völlig anderen Stählen .


----------



## Acid (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Endkappen von den Rohren bei meinem Projekt z.b. sind aus V4a... bringt keinen entscheidenden vorteil, auser wie vjoe2max schon sagt säurebeständigkeit.. werden z.b. häufig in schwimmbäder eingesetzt oder in salzwasserregionen.


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Allerdings habe ich ja auch nicht vor, das Gehäuse in Säure zu baden oder sonstigen widrigen Umständen auszusetzen.  1.4401 wäre auch doppelt so teuer, was zwar mit 10€/m² immer noch sehr günstig wäre, aber eine abslut unnötige Ausgabe darstellt. 
Zumal ja auch normale Stahlgehäuse in einer üblichen Arbeitsumgebung nicht so einfach korrodieren. 


Was ich mir jetzt noch überlegt habe, wäre eine vernünftige Dämmung des Gehäuses. Dazu könnte man selbstklebende Armaflex-Matten nutzen. Dabei geht es mir in erster Linie um die Optik. Es wird bestimmt klasse aussehen, vor allem, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Blechrückseite nicht gebürstet ist. Effekte wie Geräuschdämmung und das Vermindern von Schwingungen gehen einher. Die Temperaturerhöhung ist bei meiner Konstruktion wohl irrelevant, denn immerhin befördern nunmehr 13 Lüfter die erwärmte Luft aus dem Gehäuse bzw. Frischluft hinein.


----------



## Black_PC (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also ich finde Dämmmatten nicht gut, die gefallen mir einfach nicht, aber musst du wissen.


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich meine nicht diese Eierkarton-Akustikmatten, sondern ebene Armaflex-Platten. Ich würde auch nicht den kompletten Innenraum auskleiden, nur "kritische" Stellen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Würde ich trotzdem nicht machen. Schlieslich gibt es auch etwas Hitze Stau und so richtig bringen die nur was wenn man das Case ganz damit auskleitet.


----------



## Own3r (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würde die Dämmung auch weglassen! Ist am Ende nur überflüssig


----------



## Schelmiii (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es hätte auch fast nur rein optisch einen Vorteil. Bei 13 Lüftern hast du soviel Öffnungen, wo der Lärm ungehindert raus kann...


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Lärm (das, was ich mit Lärm assoziiere) gibt es sowieso nicht, weil die Noiseblocker so leise sind. Am lautesten ist bei mir die Grafikkarte, deren Lüfter im Leerlauf deutlich herauszuhören ist und unter Last erheblich aufdreht. (Man könnte eventuell etwas am Bios schrauben...)

Eben habe ich jedenfalls noch ein paar Lüfterverteiler gebaut. Diesmal zwar nur auf Lochraster, aber dennoch in erhöhter Qualität. 


Zuerst einmal ein Bild sämtlicher Wasserkühlungsanschlüsse, die später eingebaut werden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt die Lüfterverteiler, das Prinzip ähnelt den geätzten Platinen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist das Seitenteil des Sileo 500 mit Dämmmaterial, allerdings in der Eierkarton-Optik. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich dachte eher an so etwas, dann natürlich selbstklebend.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ihr an diesem Update, in dem es nichts Interessantes zu sehen gibt, sehen könnt, habe ich Langeweile.  Ich hoffe, dass die Bleche bis zu den Sommerferien fertig werden.


----------



## Own3r (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass die Bleche bis zu den Sommerferien fertig werden.



Oh man, dann müssen wir aber noch sehr lange warten 

Ich schätze, dass die Bleche noch dieses Jahr fertig werden !


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eigentlich sollen sie noch weit vor Weihnachten fertig sein. Ich werde demnächst noch mal nachfragen.

Aber ich persönlich finde die Idee mit der Dämmung ganz gut, vor allem kostet es mich ja höchstens ein paar Euro, weil mein Nachbar das Zeug günstig besorgen kann.  Es wird dort nämlich auch verwendet, um zu verhindern, dass Bleche anfangen zu schwingen. 

Außerdem soll das Gehäuse ja kein konventionelles Modding-Gehäuse werden, sondern ein bisschen "industrie"-mäßiger.  Also werde ich bei Conrad noch Kabelkanäle und so etwas in der Art kaufen. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, habe ich höchstwahrscheinlich nicht die Begabung, aus einem alten Schrotthaufen ein optisch extrem ansprechendes Gehäuse zu "erschaffen", wie es einige hier in ihren Tagebüchern bewiesen haben.
Ich achte mehr auf absolut hochwertige Verarbeitung und Qualität.


----------



## Acid (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hast kein Interesse die Bleche zu Bürsten und Eloxieren zu lassen?


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Außen sind die Bleche ja schon gebürstet. Aber es ist wahrscheinlich teuer, die Bleche eloxieren zu lassen?


----------



## Acid (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nee garnicht, frag am besten bei mehreren betrieben an, Ist in der regel günstiger als Pulverbeschichten....

Also ich weiß nicht wie viele platten du hast, aber für 2 seitenteile würde man vvl 30-40euro bezahlen.... 

Wir haben fast gleich viele Beiträge


----------



## Schelmiii (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Is Eloxieren oder Pulverbeschichtung haltbarer und stabiler (wegen Kratzern und so)???


----------



## Acid (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Pulverbeschichtung verdeckt ja quasi die Oberfläche und schützt somit auch.

Beim Eloxieren wird die Oberschicht des Aluminiums extrem verhärtet und schützt somit vor Korrosion und auch Kratzern... 

Ausführlicher findest du es auch hier: Eloxal-Verfahren ? Wikipedia


----------



## reisball (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Deine Lötarbeiten sind immer wieder schön anzusehen. Wünschte ich könnt das auch, aber was nicht ist, wird noch ^^.


----------



## L.B. (3. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Acid:

30-40€ für zwei Seitenteile sind für meien Verhältnisse zu teuer (ich suche schließlich nicht umsonst einen Sponsor für das Board ). Mein Gehäuse setzt sich aus Deckel, Front, Boden, Rückseite, linkem Seitenteile, rechtem Seitenteil, Innendeckel, Innenboden und Mainboardträger zusammen. Ich will gar nicht wissen, was das kostet. 
Davon abgesehen, wäre es auch relativ sinnlos, das Material zu eloxieren (geht das bei Edlestahl überhaupt so einfach?) oder mit Pulver zubeschichten. Schließlich möchte ich ja die Edlestahloptik beibehalten. 

Wenn man natürlich andere Materialien, wie Aluminium oder Stahl verwendet, wäre diese Möglichkeit natürlich in Erwägung zu ziehen.




@reisball:

Danke.  Das einzige, was man braucht ist Übung und Interesse. 



Das Programm zum Öffnen des Laufwerks macht auch schon Fortschritte. Der momentane Stand sieht so aus:


Spoiler





```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <conio.h>
#include <windows.h>

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{ 
  int eingabe1;
  int korrekt;
  int skip;
  
  skip=0;
  korrekt=0;
  system("color 1F");
  
  
  while(korrekt==0)
   {
    printf("\nEjector V1.0 installation\n\n");
    printf("Install program?\n\n");
    printf("(Y)Yes\n(N)No\n(S)Skip installation");
    
    eingabe1=getch();
    
    if(eingabe1==121 || eingabe1==110 || eingabe1==115)
     {
      korrekt=1;
     }
      system("Cls");
   }
  korrekt=0;
  
  
  if(eingabe1==110)
   {               
    printf("\nInstallation canceled.\n\n\n");
    system("PAUSE");
    return 0;
   } 
   
  else if(eingabe1==115)
   {
    goto skip; 
    skip=1;
   }
   
  else if(eingabe1==121)
   { 
       
      printf("Installation in progress...\n\n\n");
      mkdir("C:\\Programme\\Ejector"); 
      mkdir("C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\data");
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\data\\eject.exe","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\data\\eject.exe",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\data\\Readme.txt","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\data\\Readme.txt",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\CD open ins.dev","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\CD open ins.dev",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\CD open ins.exe","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\CD open ins.exe",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\main.c","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\main.c",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\main.o","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\main.o",FALSE);
      CopyFile("C:\\Users\\Lukas\\Desktop\\Ejector\\Makefile.win","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\Makefile.win",FALSE);
      
      skip: printf("installation skipped \n");
      
      while(korrekt==0)
       {
         system("Cls");
         printf("\nInstallation successful.\n\n");
         printf("main menu:\n\n(1) execute program\n(2) open Readme.txt\n(3) exit");
         eingabe1=getch();
  
         if(eingabe1==49)
          {
          ShellExecute(NULL,"open","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\data\\eject.exe",NULL,NULL,SW_HIDE);
          }
          else if(eingabe1==50)
          {
          ShellExecute(NULL,"open","C:\\Programme\\Ejector\\data\\Readme.txt",NULL,NULL,SW_SHOW);
          }
          else if(eingabe1==51)
          {
          return 0;
          }
       }
    }
}
```




Dass man mit C auch Hardware-Spielerein programmiert liegt nahe. Somit könnte ich auch Programme für Applikationen im Gehäuse schreiben.


----------



## h_tobi (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dein Lüfterverteiler sieht schon sehr gut aus, denk nur dran, das du in der Regel nur ein Tachosignal 
benötigst, sonst kommt die Lüftersteuerung ins rotieren. (Hatte ich auch erst nicht bedacht) 

Was dein Programm angeht: Schau dir mal NirCmd an, der Download ist ganz unten auf der Seite zu finden.
Ich habe das Programm auf meine G- Tasten der G19 gelegt und es funktioniert mit meinen  
2 Laufwerken einwandfrei.
Wobei selber programmieren mehr Spaß machen wird, vor allem lernt man dadurch eine Menge dazu.


----------



## L.B. (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Danke für das Lob.  Aber keine Angst, ich habe nicht vergessen die Leiterbahnen an der richtigen Stelle zu unterbrechen.  Auch bei den geätzten Platinen habe ich das beachtet. 

Gleich werde ich noch mal ein bischen programmieren, eventuell wird das Programm sogar fertig. 


Falls ich meinen Nachbarn heute noch antreffe, werde ich ihm die Liste mit den benötigten Schrauben, Unterlagscheiben, Abstandshaltern, etc. geben. Lediglich die M3x40mm Schrauben machen mir Sorgen, da es M3 normalerweise nicht in dieser Länge gibt.


----------



## L.B. (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute habe ich die USB Frontanschlüsse getestet.  Nachdem ich sie angeschlossen hatte, habe ich einen USB Stick eingesteckt, um die Funktion zu überprüfen, allerdings hat sich nichts getan. Dann habe ich die ganze Apparatur an einem anderen Rechner angeschlossen. Dort wurde der Stick "installiert", dann kam aber die Fehlermeldung, dass das Gerät nicht funktioniere. Mit einem zweiten USB Stick war es dasselbe. 
Dann habe ich den fatalen Fehler bemerkt und herausgefunden, warum es keine Kabel Header-->USB A Stecker gibt. Bauartbedingt waren nämlich alle Anschlüsse verdreht, sodass Vcc und Vss, sowie D+ und D- verpolt waren.  Das Ergebnis ist auf dem letzten Bild zu sehen. 

Nachdem ich das Kabel modifiziert habe, also alle Pins vertauscht habe, funktioniert es einwandfrei (s.letztes Bild, das LCD läuft über die Frontanschlüsse). 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Böser Fehler....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Glück bin ich niemand, der 300€ für einen USB Stick ausgibt.  Der Verlust des 5€-Sticks, sowie des Werbegeschenks ist verschmerzbar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Schade um die USB Sticks, aber zum Glück waren sie ja net teuer, war natürliche in ärgerlicher Fehler, aber ist ja gut, dass es jetzt funzt.


Aber ich finde es immer wieder gut, dass du den Elektro kram selber machst


----------



## L.B. (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Danke, Black_PC.  Wenn du noch Ideen hast, was ich bauen soll, sag bescheid. Mir fehlt es teilweise ein bisschen an Kreativität. 

Als geneigter Elektrotechniker habe ich die Gelegenheit natürlich genutzt und die Sticks seziert.  Der gute, gekaufte Stick war so aufgebaut, wie erwartet, sprich USB Stecker, Controller und Flash-Speicher. Der kleine USB Stick besteht nur aus PCB.  Es gibt keine herkömmlichen Bauteile, die auf der Oberseite verlötet sind, stattdessen werden sich im Innern des PCBs die entsprechenden Strukturen befinden. Auf jeden Fall sehr interessant. 


Demnächst werde ich auch den Heatmaster bei Aquatuning bestellen, denn hier würde sich ein Eigenbau aus finanziellen und softwaretechnischen Gründen nicht rentieren.


----------



## Own3r (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Das wars dann wohl mit den Sticks ...


Aber für 5€ ist es ja nicht so schlimm, außer das die Daten weg sind.


----------



## h_tobi (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Man(n) lernt nie aus, solange die Kosten sich in Grenzen halten ist es auch kein Problem.
Gut, das du erst mit nem billigen Stick getestet hast.


----------



## Leo. (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Ich stell mir das gerade mit meinem Headset vor.

Aua


----------



## seth0487 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Grad erst entdeckt und gleich ein Abo [x]!

Das mit den Sticks ist ja, blöd gelaufen. Aber besser die als irgenwelche anderen, teureren Komponenten!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (4. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Hmm also wenn du zuviele Sticks hast ich brauch immer welche 

Naja das passiert. Was sollst. Solange es nichts wichtiges war kann man immer drüber lachen. Und vlt kann man aus den Sticks noch was basteln.


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

@seth0487: Erstmal danke für das Abo. 

@h_tobi: Ich besitze keinen teuren USB Stick und werde mir auch nie einen kaufen. (Du kannst dir ja denken, warum. )  

@Own3r: Ich habe bis auf sämtliche Elektor-Ausgaben, die ich aber auf dem Programmier-PC gesichert habe, nichts auf dem Stick gespeichert. 

@Leo.: Ich hätte auch meine Kamera anschließen können.  

@Nobody: Jetzt habe ich keine Sticks mehr.  Ich habe aber herausgefunden, wie der Mini-Stick aufgebaut ist (das gilt für alle USB Sticks, die man nach dem Einstecken nie mehr aus der Buchse bekommt). Auf einem PCB befinden sich die vier USB Kontakte (Vcc, Vss, D+ und D-) und darunter dotiertes Silizium, welches die entsprechenden Strukturen (Speicher, Controller, etc.) enthält. 



Nachher werde ich noch mit meinen Nachbarn über das weitere Vorgehen der Metallarbeiten sprechen und nachfragen, wie weit die Bleche sind.


----------



## reisball (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Schade um die USB Sticks ist es trotzdem. 
Ich schau hier zwar auch immer so rein, aber....  ABO [x].


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

@reisball: Auch danke für dein Abo.  


Gerade habe ich mit meinem Nachbarn gesprochen und ihm die Liste mit den Schrauben gegeben.  M3 Schrauben haben sie leider nicht, weil die für die Montage der Bleche nicht geeignet sind. Hierfür werden M4x8mm Zylinderkopfschrauben verwendet, von denen er mir ein paar Exemplare mitgebracht hat. Ich werde dann darauf zurückgreifen, denn sie sehen echt gut aus.  
Die Bleche sind noch nicht gelasert, allerdings liegen die in CAD gezeichnetet Pläne schon parat. Allerdings muss ich noch warten bis etwas anderes gelasert werden muss, sodass meine Bleche dann mit produziert werden. Ich könnte es zwar auch sofort machen lassen, aber sehe ich aus, als wollte ich 400€ für das Lasern zahlen?  In dieser Größenordnung liegen also die Preise, die man als Privatmann zahlen muss, um ein komplettes Gehäuse lasern zu lassen.  Also warte ich noch einen Monat und bekomme es umsonst.  Er meinte nämlich, dass die Bleche bis spätestens Weihnachten fertig seien.  
So lange müssen wir uns also noch gedulden. 


Damit es nicht langweilig wird, muss ich mir etwas einfallen lassen, was ich noch unbedingt brauche. 
Das Problem besteht darin, dass ich fast alles einbaubereit hier liegen habe. Ich werde versuchen alles in der nachfolgenden Liste zu erfassen:


-Wasserkühlungskomponenten (Dank an Aquatuning )
-Pumpe
-Quad-Radiator mit vier Lüftern von AVC 
-USB Frontanschlüsse
-vier Lüfterverteiler
-USB LCD (Dank an LC Design )
-Vandalismus Power-Taster
-HDD LED
-USB Kabel für die Frontanschlüsse
-Slimline Laufwerk und Adapter
-sechs Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro (Dank an Noiseblocker )
-Grafikkartenabdeckung
-LCD Abdeckung
-jede Menge Staubfilter für die Lufteinlasschächte
-gesleevte Kabel
-Kaltlichtkathode (weiß)
-LED Stripes von Conrad
-Hardware (s.Startpost)

-einiges an Kram, den ich seit Beginn diese Tagebuchs gebaut habe und der jetzt in meiner Werkstatt liegt (Xigmatek Asgard, Lian Li HDD Rack, Laufwerkshalter aus Aluminiumprofilen, HDD Rack aus Aluminiumplatten, USB 2.0 Frontanschlüsse => was mich das alles gekostet hat ) 


Was noch kommt:
-Acrylglas für das Window
-Edelstahlfliegengitter für die Lufteintrittsschächte (leider ziemlich teuer)
-Armaflexmatten zur Dämmung
-Alphacool Heatkiller 
-M3 Schrauben in diversen Längen


Hat noch jemand eine zündende Idee, was ich noch benötige? Wir machen einen Wettbewerb daraus, wer die verrückteste Idee, mit der ich etwas anfangen kann, hat, bekommt ein Jahresabo meines Tagebuchs und eine Keksfabrik.


----------



## Own3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Willst du wirklich eine Dämmung einbauen?


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Warum nicht?
Natürlich werde ich vor allem die "Zwischendecks" und den "Maschinenraum" dämmen, denn dort, wird dir Dämmung am ehesten benötigt. Außerdem finde ich die Optik wie bereits gesagt extrem gut.  
Ich werde es mir aber nochmal überlegen, je nachdem, wie die Matten tatsählich aussehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Naja ich würde es mir noch einmal überlegen. Was ich Dämen würde wäre die Flächen wo zb die Festplatten sind oder die Pumpe steht. Aber niemals das Ganue gehäuse.


----------



## Gnome (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Ich würde auch keine Dämmung verbauen. Sieht unschön aus und bringt eigentlich gar nichts . Lüftersteuerung und Stille ist im Raum .

Schöne Liste übrigens


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Ok, streichen wir die Dämmung fürs erste. 


Ich habe einen genialen Laden gefunden, der Edelstahlschrauben in allen Variationen verkauft. 
Der absolute Oberhammer ist aber, dass es dort M3x40mm Schrauben gibt.  (Wegen den Teilen habe ich mal sämtliche Läden im Umkreis von 50km abgeklappert, und gefunden habe ich bei Conrad M3x35mm mit Kreuzschlitz) 

Dann werde ich jetzt mal Schrauben einkaufen. 
INOX-SCHRAUBEN: EDELSTAHL-SCHRAUBEN, EDELSTAHLSCHRAUBEN Werkzeuge, Normteile


Was bedeutet eigentlich A2? Ein Edelstahl ist es ja auf jeden Fall, aber welcher?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Das A ist die Qualität und Korosionsbeständigkeit der Schraube. A2 ist dabei normal. Und A4 für die höhere Korosionsfestigkeit. Zumindest bei Edelstahl Schrauben.



> Ok, streichen wir die Dämmung fürs erste.



Sehr gute entscheidung finde ich.


----------



## Own3r (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Gut, das du die Dämmung weglässt ! Aber noch besser ist, das es die Schrauben zu bestellen gibt


----------



## L.B. (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Also entsprichen die A2 Schrauben den V2A Blechen? (Reden wir bei beidem über 1.4301?)

Gerade suche ich die passenden Schrauben, bei der Auswahl verliert man schnell mal den Überblick.  Zumal ich ca.20 verschiedne Typen benötige. 


Ich habe jetzt genau die passenden Schrauben gefunden. Insgesamt exakt 980 Schrauben.  (Ich habe natürlich ordentlich Reserve eingeplant) Der Gesamtpreis beläuft sich zwar auf 45€, wenn ich aber bedenke, dass man im Fahchandel für 100 Rändelschrauben satte 250€ hinblättern muss, passt der Preis schon.


----------



## Gnome (5. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Gratz zum gefundenen Laden 

Schön, dass du die Dämmung weglässt


----------



## L.B. (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---USB Sticks getoastet---*

Ich habe jetzt ein relativ günstiges Edelstahlgewebe für die Lufteinlassschächte im Seitenteil und in der Front gefunden. Für 5€ bekommt man ein 20x40cm großes Stück, was exakt ausreicht. 

Hier bekommt man einen kleinen Eindruck, warum ich nicht irgendwelche Schrauben nehmen kann. Denn die Schrauben tragen deutlich zum Gesamtbild bei. (Die Tapete ist 1:1 zugeschnitten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier sind die Luftöffnugen, die mit dem Edelstahlgewebe versehen werden. Nur die Löcher sind nicht eingeplant, sie müssen nachträglich gebohrt werden, was mit einem Körner und einem Akkuschrauber aber gehen sollte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht später das Window aus.  (Natürlich nicht hochkant im Seitenteil, das habe ich nur aus Platzmangel so ausgeschnitten)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sind die Zylinderkopf- und einige Senkkopfschrauben, die ich aber aus optischen Gründen nicht verwenden werde.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Das Edelstahlgewebe ist jetzt bestellt.


----------



## L.B. (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben&Co---*

Ich habe mir jetzt noch mal Gedanken bezüglich der Beleuchtung gemacht, und auf der Suche nach LED Stripes diese hier gefunden.
Was sagt ihr dazu? Der Preis ist recht günstig und Versandkosten gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben&Co---*

Wo willst die unterbringen?

Die Leiste von dir hat aber nicht besonders viel Leuchtkraft (170Lumen).
Wenn es bei mir mal soweit ist kommen die rein, da lohnen sich die 10€ mehr!!!

Bei denen brauchst eine Sonnenbrille


----------



## h_tobi (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben&Co---*

Je nach gewünschtem Ergebnis würde ich hellere oder dunklere LED- Strips verwenden.
Willst du dezent oder extrem beleuchten? Danach würde ich die LEDs auswählen.


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben&Co---*

@h_tobi: Es sollte nach Möglichkeit dezent, dafür aber sehr homogen ausgeleuchtet sein. 
Es ist deshalb wahrscheinlich sinnvoller mehere weniger leistungsstarke LED Stripes zu verbauen. 

@Dukex2: Auf deiner Leiste sind zwar Nichia LEDs, dafür aber nur halb so viele. Das würde nicht in mein "Beleuchtungsprofil" passen. Da die Leisten zwar sehr hell sind, aber bedingt durch die geringere Anzahl an LEDs wäre die Ausleuchtung weniger gleichmäßig. (Außerdem muss man da Versandkosten zahlen, und dagegen bin ich allergisch )

Die 600lm Leiste ist natürlich echt heftig, wobei man auch immer den Abstrahlwinkel berücksichtigen muss. Denn der Lichtstrom in Lumen bezeichnet die absolute Helligkeit, welche aber bedingt durch den relativ geringen Abstrahlwinkel sehr hoch ist. Eindeutiger wäre es, wenn die Läden die Lichtstärke in Lux angeben würden, denn diese bezeichnet die Leuchtstärke im Verhältnis zur beleuchteten Fläche. 
(LEDs werden aber aus Marketing-technischen Gründen mit dem Lichtstrom beziffert, weil dieser bei LEDs sehr hoch ist [geringer Abstrahlwinkel, hoher Lichtstrom]). Glühbirnen haben sehr große Abstrahlwinkel, aber einen geringeren Lichtstrom. Die Leuchtstärke in Lux ist aber ähnlich wie bei LEDs, da der geringere Lichstrom auf eine größere Fläche bezogen wird.)


Wie dem auch sei, ich werde wahrscheinlich die schwächeren LED Leiste nehmen, auch aufgrund des Preises. 

Wobei ich gerade sehe, dass beide Leisten mit gleich vielen LEDs bestückt sind. Muss mich wohl verlesen haben.


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben&Co---*

Guckt euch mal diese LED(s) an, da kommt man mit einer Sonnenbrille auch nicht weit, da würde ich eher eine Schweißschutzbrille empfehlen.  


Mal im Ernst, ich werde jetzt diese bestellen. Meint ihr, es wäre sinnvoll zwei Leisten zu verbauen? Oder würde eine genügen? 
Ich hatte geplant, sie am Deckel und eventuell am Boden zu befestigen.



Im Anhang befindet sich die Testversion 0.1 alpha des Programms zum Auswerfen des Laufwerks. (exklusiv in meinem Tagebuch )*


*Für schwere Hard- und Softwareschäden übernimmt die L.B.ExtremeDevelopmentGroup Inc. keine Haftung.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Würde zwei nehmen siehst ja dann wie es besser kommt. Falls dir eine reicht bekommst die 2te im Forum auch wieder los.


----------



## reisball (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Da stimm ich Dukex2 zu, zwei LED-Leisten sind nie verkehrt.


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Ich habe jetzt zwei Leisten bestellt. Bei dem Preis ist das ja kein Problem.


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Hattest du nicht schon eine LED Leiste?


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*



Own3r schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht schon eine LED Leiste?



Das stimmt, und zwar zwei Mini LED Leisten von Conrad. Diese sind zwar nicht schlecht, aber doch ein wenig unterdimensioniert. 
Sie sind ja nicht weg, am Schreibtisch würden die sich auch ganz gut machen.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Wäre nett wenn du zeigst wie du sie anschließt. Die Stecker werden ja nicht kompatibel sein. Dann weiß ich was mir bevor steht!


----------



## Own3r (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Ok, das geht auch!


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

@Dukex2: Die Leiste gibt es erst zu Weihnachten.  

Trotzdem kann ich dir erklären, wie du sie am besten anschließt. Der Stecker an sich ist natürlich nicht kompatibel zu PC Hardware. Da kann nur der beste Freund des Bastlers, nämlich der Lötkolben, helfen.  Du entfernst auf einer Seite den Stecker und lötest dort einen Molexstecker an, alternativ könnte man ihn auch crimpen, was noch professioneller wäre. Beim Molexstecker ist nur darauf zu achten, dass die Leiste auch an 12V betrieben wird. Dokumente mit der Steckerbelegung findest du im Internet in rauen Mengen.


----------



## Dukex2 (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Dukex2: Die Leiste gibt es erst zu Weihnachten



Bei mir wirds dieses Jahr eh nix mehr, ich hab Zeit.


----------



## L.B. (7. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Exklusive Testversion des Ejector 0.1 alpha---*

Wenn du bis Weihnachten warten kannst, ist das ja kein Problem. Bilder gibt es sowieso.


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Stripes bestellt---*

Wie ihr vielleicht im Startpost gesehen habt, werde ich jetzt noch von inox-schrauben.de unterstützt.  (Das waren die mit den M3x40mm schrauben )

Ich habe gleich die benötigten Schrauben geordert.  Insgesamt sind es 854 Stück.  Beim letzten Mal waren es zwar irgendwie mehr, aber vergessen habe ich nichts. 

Jetzt fehlen nur noch die Bleche, dann geht die Post ab. 

Wen es interessiert, der findet hier die Aufstellung sämtlicher Schrauben, die später eingebaut werden. (Wer die Normen auswendig kennt ist klar im Vorteil , ich kenne sie aber auch nicht. )


Spoiler



200 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 4X8
80 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 3X40
20 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 3X10
20 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 3X4
5 x     DIN 912 A2 M 2,5X5
20 x     DIN 912 A2 M 4X8
10 x     DIN 912 A2 M 3X6
20 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 3X6
30 x     DIN 1587 A2 M 4
110 x     DIN 439 A2 BM 3
5 x     DIN 439 A2 BM 2,5
20 x     DIN 439 A2 BM 4
40 x     DIN 125 A2 4,3
100 x     DIN 125 A2 3,2
5 x     DIN 125 A2 2,7 M2,5
5 x     DIN 6798 A2 A 2,5
10 x     DIN 6798 A2 A 3,2
50 x     DIN 6798 A2 A 4,3
8 x     DIN 125 Polyamid 17.0
4 x     DIN 125 Polyamid 21.0
10 x     DIN 912 A2 M 3X4
10 x     DIN 912 A2 M 3X10
12 x     DIN 912 A2 M 4X6
30 x     DIN 1587 A1 M 3
10 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 4X6
10 x     ISO 7380 A2 M 3X5
10 x     DIN 125 Polyamid 3.2


----------



## Own3r (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Wo willst du denn 854 Schrauben verbauen? Das ist ja schon fast für ein ganzes Flugzeug ! 

Schön das dir die gesponsort werden


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Die Schrauben werden schon untergebracht, keine Sorge.  Es sind ja auch nicht nur Schrauben, sondern auch Unterlagscheiben, Zahnscheiben, Muttern und Hutmuttern. 

Ich habe 50% Rabatt und eine kostenlose Lieferung bekommen, das kann sich wirklich sehen lassen.


----------



## BENNQ (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Gratz zum Sponsoring


----------



## h_tobi (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Auch von mir Gratulation zum Sponsor, bei der Schraubenmenge hast du ja ordentlich gespart.


----------



## L.B. (8. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Danke, Leute.  

So ein Laden ist echt wichtig, denn im OBI bekomme bekomme ich jedes mal Fußpilz, wenn genau die Schraube, die ich benötige nicht mehr da ist, oder man für acht Schrauben drei bis vier Euro ausgeben muss. 


Das nächste, was ansteht, ist eine kleine Bestellung bei Aquatuning, denn ich benötige mit dem Heatmaster noch eine funktionell und ausstattungstechnisch perfekte Steuerung für meine Wasserkühlung. (Ich sollte Artikelbeschreibungen schreiben )

Dann werde ich auch noch ein G1/4" Beleuchtungsmodul bestellen, mit dem ich den AGB in Szene setzen werde.


----------



## L.B. (9. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Schrauben geordert---*

Die LED Leisten wurden eben versendet, sollten also morgen oder übermorgen eintreffen.  Allerdings gibt es sie ja erst zu Weihnachten. 


Edit: (10.11)
Die Leisten sind heute leider noch nicht angekommen, sollten allerdings morgen eintreffen. Die Schrauben sollen auch morgen versendet werden und auch das Edelstahlgewebe kommt demnächst. (Meine Werkstatt ist zum Logistikzentrum mutiert )
Bei Conrad und Aquatuning müssen auch noch Kleinigkeiten bestelt werden.


----------



## L.B. (10. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

...räusper...Triple-Post 


Vor 10 Minuten habe ich etwas bestellt, das ich schon lange versuche zu bekommen, und zwar das Asus Crosshair IV Formula. Weihnachten kommt mir da natürlich sehr gelegen und da mein Vater eine vernünftige Soundkarte (Asus Xonar DS) kaufen wollte, habe ich direkt die Versandkosten gespart. 

Bestellt habe ich bei Hardwareversand, das ist zwar ein Saftladen, aber irgendwo müssen die niedrigen Preise ja auch herkommen. 

Ich habe es nämlich satt, dauernd irgendwelche Shops anzuschreiben und doch nur wie ein Parasit behandelt zu werden.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

^^ hmmm wie war das noch gleich ?  
Da gabs doch mal so ein Ausspruch 

So von ... ja ok ich bin ruhig.

Naja dann freu dich über das Board. Jetzt hast du zwar den Heatmaster *und* das Board aber egal was solls.


----------



## L.B. (10. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Den Heatmaster habe ich noch nicht bestellt, werde ihn aber dennoch irgendwann einbauen, weil ich damit die Lüfter per Software regeln kann. Eventuell werde ich hier auch noch etwas in C Programmieren um andere Funktionen zu implementieren.

Der Preis von 163€ hat mich so angelächelt, vor allem weil das Board letztens noch deutlich teurer war.  Außerdem werde ich das MSI 790FX-GD70 verkaufen, denn dafür sollte ich noch 90-100€ bekommen. (Das mag jetzt seltsam klingen, weil ich das Board ja aus Stabilitätsgründen tausche, allerdings bin ich der Ansicht, dass der Fehler auch mit den anderen Komponenten zusammenhängt, schließlich ist der Arbeitsspeicher mit CL8 und 800MHz recht scharf eingestellt.)


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (10. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Mache dir doch keinen Vorwurf. Ist doch schön das du dich durchgerungen hast ein richtiges Board nun zu nehmen.


----------



## h_tobi (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Auf jeden Fall hast du nichts falsch gemacht, schön, das du nun bestellt hast.
Ich freue mich dann auf die Bilder vom Board.


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Schön, das du dir jetzt auch das Crosshair IV hast 

Ich bin ja auch gerade das MSI am Verkaufen


----------



## Black_PC (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Cool, dass du dir das Baord jetzt doch bestellt hast, war bestimmt kein Fehler


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

@all: Freut mich, dass ihr genauso begeistert seid wie ich.  Bilder vom Board gibt es aber erst Weihnachten. Ich werde das Board zwar kurz auf eventuelle Beschädigungen inspizieren, aber nicht einbauen oder dergleichen. Das Asus Crosshair IV ist schon etwas richtig Feines, ich habe es auch mal bei einem Freund verbaut und er ist sehr zufrieden mit dem Board. 

Die LED Leisten sind auch gerade angekommen, und ich habe sie natürlich auch inspiziert und getestet. Eine der Leisten ist schon wieder auf dem Rückweg, da eine der LEDs nicht richtig aufgelötet war.  An sich sind die Leisten aber ihr Geld wert und mit dezenter Beleuchtung wird da nichts, denn mit den zwei Stripes kann ich ohne Probleme das ganze Zimmer ausleuchten.  
Wenigstens ist der Service bei dem Laden sehr gut, sodass es keine Probleme mit dem Umtausch gibt.  (Mittlerweile habe ich ja auch schon einige Erfahrugen mit RMA, Garantie, Gewährleistung, etc. )

Ich werde gleich mal das Kabel der LED Leiste auf Molex umlöten.


@Own3r: Hast du für dein Board immer noch keinen Käufer gefunden?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Nein du wirst es nicht nur auf schäden kurz untersuchen. Du wirst es auch Fotografieren.


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

OK, ein zwei Schnappschüsse werden machbar sein.


----------



## Black_PC (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Vllt solltest du es auch auf Funktion testen, kann ja immer mal was sein.

Kommen Bilder von der LED Leiste und wo hast du die noch mal bestellt, bei highlight LED ?


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

@Black_PC: Mal eben auf Funktion testen ist mit einem wassergekühlten Prozessor immer so eine Sache. Das würde in einer mehrstündigen Großbaustelle ausarten und nachher müsste ich alles wieder in den ursprünglichen Zustand bringen.  Wenn das Board defekt sein sollte, gibt es ja immer noch Garantie bzw. Gewährleistung. 
Die LED Leiste habe ich schon abgelichtet, ich werde noch entsprechnende Anschlusskabel löten. Dann gibt es Bilder (in ca. einer Stunde).


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Mein Board ist noch nicht verkauft. Vll. ist hier jemand der Interesse hätte?

Schade das eien Leiste defekt ist, aber gut das du die schon zurückgeschickt hast


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Man muss ja dazu sagen, dass Own3rs Board nagelneu ist und vom Preis satte 30€ unter dem günstigsten regulären Angebot bei Hardwareversand liegt. 

@Own3r: Solange die nächste Leiste besser funktioniert, bin ich mit der Qualität durchaus zufrieden. 


*Update:*

Hier kommt das versprochene Update.  Da ich das Weihnachtsbudget um 19€ überschritten habe, habe ich die Leisten sofort gezahlt, weshalb es das Update schon jetzt und nicht erst Weihnachten gibt.

Genug des Erzählens, ich lasse mal Bilder folgen. (Beachtet bitte den Umstand, dass es dunkel war und ich unter einer Leuchtstoffröhre fotografiert habe. )

Die Leiste an sich macht einen sehr guten Eindruck, ebenso die verwendeten LEDs, die vermutlich von Osram stammen, denn sie sehen exakt so aus, wie bei den Stripes von Conrad. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Platine ist ca. 2mm stark. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Stecker gefällt mir auch ganz gut, das ist auf jeden Fall professioneller als direktes Anlöten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Sonnenbrille ist die Leiste nicht ganz ungefährlich für das menschliche Auge. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Das ist erst eine Leiste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch die homogene Ausleuchtung selbst bei geringem Abstand weiß zu gefallen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lediglich das Anschlusskabel ist ein Witz.  Wie soll man mit einem 10cm langen Kabel eine LED Leiste vernünftig einbauen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ich seltsam finde, ist die Tatsache, dass einfache Widerstände für die Strombegrenzung sorgen und keine Konstantstromquelle. (Das hat natürlich widerum den  Vorteil, dass man die LEDs dimmen kann.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leiste misst exakt 48cm, so passt sie sehr gut in den Deckel bzw, den Boden meines Gehäuses, die 52cm Platz bieten. (Planung ist eben alles. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kabel musste schon mal dran glauben, allerdings bin ich noch nicht ganz fertig geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich muss mir nämlich einen 12V Verteiler bauen, da die Kapazitäten an Molexanschlüssen an meinem Netzteil erschöpft sind.  Also schnell mal in den Steckverbinderreserven gekramt und nichts gefunden.  Man könnte zwar die D-Sub Buchse zu diesem Zweck nutzen, besser wären aber Steckerleisten. 
(Moment, mir fällt gerade ein, dass ich hinter meinem Karton mit 200 verschiedenen Schaltern noch Steckerleisten habe , da muss ich gleich noch mal gucken.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV bestellt---*

Naja eine Stunde könne wir warten 

 Edit: Tja doch wohl ne Sekunde zu spät xD

         Die Leisten sind ja echt der Hammer :daumen


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Jetzt hast du dich selbst ausgetrickst, guck mal auf die vorherige Seite.


----------



## BENNQ (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Ja hab mich auch schon verbessert... xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Jo sind ganz schön hell die Teile auch wenn das Kabel nur ein Schlechter Witz ist. Aber sag mal wolltest du nicht so Weißes Licht haben ?


----------



## Own3r (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Die Leisten sind ja super ! Schön hell und dafür klein


----------



## L.B. (11. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

@Own3r: 0,8mm sind wirklich sehr kompakt (auch wenn in der Produktbeschreibung 10mm für Breite stand ) 

@Nobody: Das Licht sieht auf den Bildern sehr bläulich aus. Meine Kamera ist eben nicht für solche Aufnahmen geeignet. 
Das Licht ist ein relativ kaltes Weiß von ca. 9000-10000K Farbtemperatur.


----------



## h_tobi (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Sehr schicke Leisten, die Leuchtstärke ist ebenfalls enorm, das mitgelieferte Kabel ist normalerweise 
zum Verbinden von 2 Leisten gedacht, bei meinen LED Leisten lag noch ein zusätzliches mit nur 
einem Stecker bei, an das Kabel kann dann der Anschluss angelötet werden.


----------



## L.B. (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

@h_tobi: Irgendwo muss man ja die 15€ sparen, die die Leisten günstiger sind als "normal". Aber ein Kabel werde ich schon angelötet bekommen. 


Gerade lagen zwei schöne Pakete in meinem Zimmer, das ertse umfasste das Edelstahlgewebe, welches ich natürlich gleich inspizieren musste. Ich überlege, ob ichnicht noch einen halben Quadratmeter kaufen soll, und das Gewebe anstele der Staubfilter einbaue. Denn es ist deutlich feiner als das Fliegengitter und dieht auch noch richtig edel aus. Problematisch könnte nur der Luftdurchsatz sein, weil das gewebe sehr engmaschig ist.

Das zweite Paket kam von inox-schrauben.de. 



//gleich geht es weiter, ich muss jetzt weg.


----------



## Black_PC (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Das hört sich gut an, freu mich auf die Bilder, wo hast du das Edelstahlgewebe bestellt ?


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Wenn das noch feinmaschiger als Fliegengitter ist, dann sollte das mit dem Luftdurchsatz eng werden 

Ich warte dann mal auf die Bilder


----------



## BENNQ (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Mach erst mal Bilder ...^^ (Das mit dem Luftdurchsatzt kannste ja testen ist doch kein Problem)
Hoffe diesmal das ich vor dem Update poste xD


----------



## Gnome (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Die Leisten sind echt Klasse! Die muss ich irgendwie auch ma noch bestellen 

Schönes Zeug 

Die Unterlage ist doch mal geil


----------



## L.B. (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

*Update:


*Das Edelstahlgewebe und die Schrauben gibt es erst zu Weihnachten. Ich habe nur nachgeschaut, ob auch alles richtig geliefert wurde. 

Trotzdem gibt es ein Update, denn ich habe etwas Feines gebaut.  Nämlich einen 12V Verteiler, da wie gesagt, mein Netzteil nicht genug Molexstecker bietet, um alle Schaltungen zu versorgen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Im nächsten Post geht es weiter.


----------



## L.B. (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Leisten---*

Es geht weiter. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Sieht doch vielversprechned aus. Freu mich auf mehr.


----------



## Schelmiii (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Sieht gut aus. Wird die Überbrückung von den Leitung über die Stecker im inneren der Box noch isoliert oder lässt du das so? Sieht ein bisschen gefählich aus.


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Sieht gut aus! Was willst du denn mit dem Verteiler betreiben?


----------



## L.B. (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

@reisball: Noch mehr?   Für heute habe ich erst einmal genug gebaut. 
@Schelmiii: Die Leitungen müssen nicht mehr isoliert werden, da si eaus Silberdraht sind, der sehr fest ist und nicht ohne äußere Einwirkungen verbiegen kann. 
@Own3r: Mit dem Verteiler werde ich Geräte wie die LED Stripes, einzelne LEDs, etc., also vor allem Kleinteile,  betreiben.



Es fehlt aber noch die Story zum Einkauf bei Conrad Elektronik in Bremen. 



_Ich habe vor einen Stromverteiler zu bauen und benötige Bauelemte. Diese möchte ich an der Bauteiltheke ordern.

_L.B.: Guten Tag, ich benötige eine Molexbuchse, haben Sie so etwas?
SpezialAgentNr.1: Nö.
L.B.: Ich möchte nämlich einen Stromverteiler für meinen Computer bauen.
SpezialAgentNr.1: So was hamme nich.
L.B.: Schade, dann nicht. 

_Auf der Suche nach einer Lösung stoße ich auf einen Klinkenstecker, den ich für die Einspeisung nutzen möchte._ _Da ich nicht sicher war, ob er passt, wollte ich an der Theke nachfragen._

L.B.: Guten Tag, ich möchte einen Stromverteiler für meinen Rechner bauen und benötige eine zu PC Netzteilen kompatible Buchse.
SpezialAgentNr.2: Molex?
L.B.: Ja genau.
SpezialAgentNr2.: Moment. 

_Dreißig Sekunden später kommt er mit der entsprechenden Buchse an die Theke. 

(Was lernen wir daraus? Frage nie den ersten Mitarbeiter, der immer so mies gelaunt ist, denn er hat keine Lust das Bauteil herauszusuchen )



...Wenige Minuten später an der Kasse.
_
SpezialAgentNr.0: 19,84€ bitte. _Mir fliegt fast der Kitt aus der Brille, 20€ für eine handvoll Bauteile???


...Im Auto. Ich sehe mir den Kassenbon genauer an, 5xABS Gehäuse a 2,56, wo ich aber nur ein Gehäuse gekauft habe. 

...An der Kasse:
L.B.: Da stimmt etwas nicht, Sie haben das Gehäuse fünfmal gebucht.
SpezialAgentNr.0: Hm, melden Sie sich bei meinem Kollegen.
[...]
SpezialAgentNr.0: Da muss ich irgendwie beim Eintippen abgerutscht sein. 


 _Ihr seht eine Einkaufstour bei Conrad Elektronik kann sehr unterhaltsam sein.


----------



## Own3r (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Fail bei Conrad ! Am besten immer zweimal nachgucken


----------



## Schelmiii (12. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Da bin ich aber beruhigt^^


----------



## Gnome (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Abgerutscht? So zieht man heutzutage Kunden übern Tisch 

Ich find deine Lötarbeiten göttlich! Mir gefällt das richtig gut - die Box hast du Klasse gebaut, Respekt!


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Danke, Gnome.  Aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad der Lötarbeiten würde ich mal als "Anfänger" bezeichnen, das kann (fast) jeder.  

Ich muss nur noch die Molexbuchse verkleben. Welchen Kleber nimmt man dafür am besten? Sie sitzt zwar sehr gut, trotzdem kann eine Portion Kleber nicht schaden.


----------



## Gnome (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Willst du die komplett verkleben? So, dass du die nicht mehr aufkriegst? Da würde ich Acryfix nehmen von plexiglas-shop oder normalen Sekundenkleber , wobei Sekundenkleber bestimmt nicht so den guten Halt hat wie Acryfix. Acryfix müsstest du dann halt nur mehrere Stufen kleben, damit es "ausfüllt".


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Das ganze Gehäuse wollte ich nicht verkleben, nur die Buchse. Ich werde morgen mal gucken, was wir an Kleber da haben.


----------



## Own3r (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Da reicht eigentlich Sekundenkleber oder 2-Komponenten-Kleber.


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Ich habe die Buchse jetzt mit Heißkleber vergossen. Das hält immer noch am besten und lässt sich notfalls auch wieder lösen.  
Als nächstes muss ich die Gerätekabel basteln, also die Verbindungen zwischen D-Sub Buchsen und LED Leiste, etc.

Ich kannn jetzt übrigens problemlos 27 12V Geräte anschließen, vorausgesetzt sie benötigen nicht zuviel Leistung.


----------



## h_tobi (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Dein Verteiler gefällt mir sehr gut, da bist du ja nun recht flexibel, was die 12V Versorgung angeht. 
Heißkleber hätte ich auch für die Buchse verwendet, der hält locker einiges an Belastung aus.
Meinen 12V Verteiler habe ich ebenfalls mit Heißkleber behandelt.


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

@h_tobi: Heißkleber ist immer noch am besten, wenn man eine flexible, aber trotzdem feste Verbindung braucht. (Einzig die langen Fäden beim Kleben sind eine absolute Fehlkonstruktion. )


Ich habe jetzt noch eine Tube Polierpaste gekauft, mit der ich die thermischen Oxide, die beim Schweißen entstehen, entfernen kann. Acid hat sie ja schon getestet, deshalb habe ich die gleiche genommen. 
Ich habe nämlich gelesen, dass man diese Oxide entfernen sollte, da sie in Bezug auf die Korrosionsbeständigkeit einen Schwachpunkt darstellen, denn die Oberflächenstruktur wird durch durch die enorme Hitze so verändert, dass Chrom aus der kristallinen Struktur an die Oberfläche diffundiert und dort oxidiert. 

Auch wenn die Korrosion im PC natürlich keien Rolle spielt, sieht es wenigstens deutlich besser aus.


----------



## h_tobi (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Die Korrosion an den Schweißnähten ist nicht zu verachten, vor allem optisch machen saubere 
Nähte ein viel besseren Eindruck.
Damals wurden bei uns in der Firma die Kleinteile mit Säure behandelt um damit die 
Schweißrückstände zu beseitigen.


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Ich hoffe, dass die Rückstände mit der Paste gut entfernt werden können. Das Gehäuse chemisch zu behandeln ist aufgrund der Größe natürlich nicht möglich, zumal die Säure, etc. in den Rahmen laufen würde und sich nicht mehr rückstandsfrei enternen ließe. 

Gerade habe ich noch mal meine Lüfterverlängerungskabel getestet, wobei mir aufgefallen ist, dass ich hier den gleichen Fehler wie bei den USB Frontanschlüssen gemacht habe. Glücklicherweise müssen nur zwei Adern über Kreuz in den Stecker gesteckt werden, damit es funktioniert.   Unter dem Sleeve fällt es dann gar nicht mehr auf, allerdings habe ich nicht mehr genug Material zum Sleeven.  D.h. ich muss noch 10m schwarzen Sleeve und zwei Meter Shrink kaufen.


Edit: Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Kleinteile und Shrink bei MDPC bestellt. Außerdem habe ich das Kabel für die LED Lesiten gebaut, welches aber noch nicht ganz fertig ist.


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Gerade hat sich Jochen vom A-C-Shop bei mir gemeldet, da ich vor einiger Zeit wegen des Alphacool Heatmasters angefragt hatte, besser gesagt um einen Rabatt auf den Heatmaster. 

Der Heatmaster wird nämlich auf alle Fälle eingebaut, auch wenn das Crosshair IV Formula entsprechende Sensoreingänge bietet. Ich möchte die Lüfter komfortabel per Software regeln, ohne auch nur einen Finger rühren zu müssen, um ein Poti zu drehen. 
Da wir gerade beim Thema Software sind. Ich habe vor, eine eigene Software bzw. Erweiterung für die Steurung zu schreiben, sofern das möglich ist. Die Temperaturen müssen nämlich irgendwie auf das LCD und dann möchte ich die Lüfter ganz einfach per Tatsenkombination regeln.  
Dafür müsste ich aber irgendwie die Werte aus der Software des Heatmasters auslesen und dann weiter verarbeiten. (Mal gucken, ob ich das hinbekomme )


Ich hoffe, dass die Bleche demnächst fertig werden, damit ich die Metallarbeiten endlich abschließen (lassen) und mich den technischen Spielereien widmen kann. Das Warten macht mich nämlich verrückt.


----------



## Dukex2 (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Gerade hat sich Jochen vom A-C-Shop bei mir gemeldet, da ich vor einiger Zeit wegen des Alphacool Heatmasters angefragt hatte, besser gesagt um einen Rabatt auf den Heatmaster.



Stehen nicht dann eh Weihnachtsaktionen an!


----------



## L.B. (13. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Ich habe nachgefragt, in welchem Bereich er mir Rabatt geben könne. Mal sehen, was sich ergibt. 

Nun wieder zum eigentlichen Projekt. Da ich euch unbedingt in das Projekt einbinden möchte, dürft ihr mir jetzt wieder coole Ideen liefern, die ich dann realsieren kann. (Ok, ich gebe zu, dass mir langsam die Ideen ausgehen,  aber es ist auch echt schwierig sich alles immer nur vorstellen zu müssen und nichts ausprobieren oder anpassen zu können, bis jetzt existieren die Bleche ja nur auf Papier bzw. Diskette. )

Was noch komplett fehlt, ist das Window. (Ich habe mir noch mal den Schaden angesehen und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Säge völlig falsch eingestellt gewesen sein musste, denn das Acrylglas ist absolut unwinkelig zugeschnitten. Dabei rede ich aber nicht von 1mm, sondern von 1,5cm )


----------



## L.B. (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

---------------Exklusiv für Nobody 2.0 ------------------

Die Datei befindet sich im Anhang. 



@all: Es geht um das Programm, das ich vorhin angedeutet habe, und zwar arbeiten Nobody und ich jetzt gemeinsam an diesem Programm, das Sensorweerte aus verschiedenen Programmen ausliest und dann an das LCD sendet (über LCD Hype). Die Daten sollen außerdme noch archiviert und verarbeitet werden können.

Ihr könnt euch das Programm natürlich auch ansehen, aber für schwere Hard- und Softwarefehler übernimmt die Nobody&L.B.DevelopersGroup Inc. keine Haftung.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Job hab ich die Version  Und bisher hat es noch keine Abstürze erzeugt. Nur mein Teil macht das bisher 
Aber das wird schon. Ich widme mich nun erstmal LCD hype. mal sehen wie da alles abschmiert


----------



## L.B. (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Solange es innerhalb des Rechners zu keiner Aggregatszustandänderung kommt. 

@all: Heute mittag habe ich noch einige Kleinteile bei Conrad bestellt, da ich wieder die Möglichkeit hatte, die Versandkosten einzusparen. Unter anderem habe ich einen Meter Wellrohr für den Schlauch bestellt, ähnlich dem, den Stephan-as-ice in seinem Projekt verwendet hat. Wenn das optisch gut wirkt, werde ich damit die Schläuche in der Hauptkammer versehen.  

Unser Programm zur Hardwareüberwachung macht auch Fortschritte, allerdings sind wir jetzt an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem wir den Quellcode der Software des Heatmasters benötigen. Also muss morgen bei Alphacool angerufen und nachgefragt werden, ob sie ihn uns zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Gnome (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Dein Verteiler gefällt mir sehr gut, da bist du ja nun recht flexibel, was die 12V Versorgung angeht.
> Heißkleber hätte ich auch für die Buchse verwendet, der hält locker einiges an Belastung aus.
> Meinen 12V Verteiler habe ich ebenfalls mit Heißkleber behandelt.



Ach natürlich. Den hatte ich ganz vergessen: den guten alten Heißkleber in der Heißklebeknarre. Der hält wie Hubatz. Sollte reichen für deine Anwendung, L.B.


----------



## Own3r (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Schön, dass das Programm Fortschritte macht. Mal sehen, ob Alphacool den Quellcode herausgibt 

Ich denke eher nicht


----------



## L.B. (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

@Gnome: Außerdem ist Heißkleber eine recht saubere Angelegenheit und lässt sich bei Bedarf wieder entfernen. 

@Own3r: Momentan schreibe ich eine Log Funktion und bis jetzt hat alles funktioniert. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass wir den Quellcode bekommen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Jab wenn die nicht den Quelcode geben dann muss Nobody böse werden und nochmal nachfragen und wenn die nicht wollen tja dann muss ich eben den Quellcode aus den Programm heraus quetschen  Also wir haben durchaus mittel und wege.

Ich bin übrigens dabei mich mit LCD Hype zu beschäftigen das dann die Daten zu den Displays bringt. Ansonsten mach ich Tester und gebe L.B ,ehr oder minder hilfreiche Kommentare


----------



## L.B. (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Das Crosshair IV istt heute angekommen. 

Da ich aber jetzt gleich weg muss werde ich es später erst auspacken, inspizieren und die versprochenen Bilder machen. 

Alphacool habe ich auch angeschrieben und nach dem Quellcode gefragt, sodass unser Programm, wenn wir den Quellcode bekommen, bald fertig sein dürfte.


----------



## BENNQ (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Ja dann mach schnell mal Bilder


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Ok, dann warte ich mal auf die Bilder. Ich habe zwar schon das CHIV aber egal


----------



## L.B. (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Stromverteiler---*

Update:

Hier präsentiere ich nun das anbetungswürdige,  qualitativ extrem hochwertige , und optisch ansprechende  *Asus Crosshair IV Formula*, aufgenommen mit meiner genialen Kamera. 

Ich muss sagen, dass mir das Board von Anfang an sehr sympatisch war, schließlich kommt es sehr selten vor, dass ich etwas nicht zurücksenden darf, weil irgendetwas defekt ist.  Alle Bauteile sind fast so gut aufgelötet, wie ich es per Hand hätte machen können, keine schief montierten Kondensatoren, etc.  Dass Optik und Funktionsumfang einfach genial sind, brauche ich wohl nicht näher zu erläutern. Demnächst wird sich zeigen, ob auch die technischen Rafinessen und Spezifikationen bzw. Eigenschaften genauso überzeugen können.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## reisball (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Schickes Board .


----------



## Der Stuhl (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Hätte das auch gern 
Deins ist meins zum Frühstuck 
Aber muss echt sagen: Geiles Board 

MfG Der Stuhl


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Jo ein schönes Board. Echt schade das dus erst später einbauen kannst. Und dazu noch nen Chipsatzküh... Ja ich weiß ich bin fieß  

Aber für die Soundkarte baust du doch noch ne abdeckung oder ?


----------



## L.B. (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

@Nobody: Jetzt hast du es verraten.  Aber erst muss ich da mal anrufen und alles abklären. Vielleicht wird es auch nichts.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Ups.... ähm ja ähm nein leute hier gibts nichts zu sehen einmal weitergehen bitte. Nein L.B will kein Kühler nein das will er nicht. 

Ich geh dann mal in die ecke...


----------



## Black_PC (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Das Baord ist echt Spitze, nur der Preis etwas zu hoch, aber du hast es ja, leider musst du mit dem Einbau warten


----------



## Own3r (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Das ist ja ein Klasse Board 

Ich bin mit meinem auch sehr zufrieden. Als dann viel Spaß (auch wenn du es erst Weihnachten bekommst


----------



## L.B. (15. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Das Board werde ich aber auch erst einbauen, wenn das Gehäuse fertig ist. Denn sonst muss ich die Wasserkühlung zweimal auf- und wieder abbauen. 

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass die Bleche bald fertig werden. Ich möchte endlich fertig werden.  
Was jetzt noch fehlt, ist Acrylglas für das Window, welches ich aber noch bestellen muss. Ich wollte direkt passend zugeschnittenes Material kaufen, damit ich mir die Arbeit des Zuschneidens sparen kann. Dummerweise kostet der Zuschnitt aber extra. 


Edit: Würdet ihr für das Window 3mm Acrylglas bestellen, das die gleiche Farbe wie die des LCD Inlays hat, oder 5mm Acrylglas, das ein bisschen dunkler ist?

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob dieses Acrylglas:
http://www.plexiglas-shop.com/DE/de...s-gs-allround-grau-7c83-gt-cymfpo87lj7~p.html
diesem hier entspricht?
http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...ansparent-mittelgrau-in-400x400mm::13263.html


----------



## h_tobi (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Sehr schickes Board, 
was das Plexi angeht:
Ist sehr schwer zu sagen, ich würde eher zu Evonik tendieren, da weißt du genau, was du bekommst.


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

Ich würde das Plexiglas nehmen, was dir hier im Forum empfolen wird, da einiger user schon Erfahrung mit zB dem Evonik gemacht haben, fällt dies in die engere Auswahl


----------



## L.B. (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*

@h_tobi: Bei dir würde sich das Board nicht so gut machen, aber das MSi 890FX-GD70 sähe bei dir bestimmt gut aus. 

Bei dem Acrylglas von Caseking handelt es sich um Evonik (zumindest steht in Schriftgröße 123 "Evonik" auf der Schutztfolie ). Es geht mir nur um die Farbe, denn es wäre schon sinnvoll, wenn Window und LCD Fenster die gleiche Farbe hätten.



Edit: Gerade habe ich noch mal meinen Nachbarn gefragt, wann die Bleche ungefähr fertig werden. Leider ist momentan nichts zum Lasern vorgesehen, sodass ich noch warten muss. Er meinte aber, dass es noch dieses Jahr fertig werden sollte, also kommt meine Zeitplanung schon hin. Dann könnte ich mal in meiner normalen Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit arbeiten  und das Projekt in den Weihnachtsferien soweit abschließen.  (Sofern dieses Wort im Wortschatz eines echten Bastlers überhaupt existiert. )


Edit2: Nobody&L.B. Productions kommt weiter. Gerade ist es mir gelungen eine erstklassige Log-Funktion zu programmieren. *stolzsei*  
Nobody kümmert sich in der Zwischenzeit um die LCD Ansteuerung mithilfe von LCD Hype und wird auch noch mal bei Alphacool vorsprechen, damit wir den Quellcode bekommen.


Edit3: Im Anhang befindet sich die aktuelle Version des ControlCenter Version 1.0 mit LOG Funktion, die Messwerte zusammen mit dem Datum in einer Datei archiviert.

Für diejenigen, die Angst haben, dass unser Programm ihren Rechner beschädigt, gibt es diesen Spoiler: 


Spoiler





```
#include <stdio.h>
#include <stdlib.h>
#include <string.h>
#include <conio.h>
#include <time.h>
#include <windows.h>


//globale Variablen definieren 
volatile DF;
volatile Wa_Tp;


/*************Lesefunktionen***********************/

void rdpm1() //Durchfluss
{   
  DF=54;    //hier wird der Wert gelesen  
}
void rdpm2() //Wassertemperatur
{   
  Wa_Tp=23;
}



/******************LOG-Funktion********************/

void LOG()
{    
     //Funktion für die Uhrzeit
     struct tm *Zeit;
     long Jetzt;
     time(&Jetzt);
     Zeit = localtime(&Jetzt);     
     
     
     
     //erstmal die Messwerte und andere Zahlen in Zeichenketten umwandeln...
     //1. Durchfluss
     char Durchfluss[20];  //String
     sprintf(Durchfluss,"%d",DF);  //Umwandlung 
     printf("Durchfluss: %s\n",Durchfluss); //Ausgabe 
     
     //2. Wassertemperatur
     char Wassertemperatur[20];  
     sprintf(Wassertemperatur,"%d",Wa_Tp);  
     printf("Wassertemperatur: %s\n",Wassertemperatur); 
     
     //3. Datum
     char Jahr[20];
     char Monat[20];
     char Tag[20];
     sprintf(Jahr,"%d",Zeit->tm_year + 1900);  
     sprintf(Monat,"%d",Zeit->tm_mon + 1);  
     sprintf(Tag,"%d",Zeit->tm_mday);
     
     //4. Uhrzeit
     char Stunde[20];  
     char Minute[20];
     char Sekunde[20];
     sprintf(Stunde,"%d",Zeit->tm_hour);  
     sprintf(Minute,"%d",Zeit->tm_min);  
     sprintf(Sekunde,"%d",Zeit->tm_sec);  
          
                                        
     
     //...dann Dateistream öffnen
     FILE *f;// Dateistream definieren (Pointer)
     f = fopen(".\\data\\LOG.txt","w"); //LOG Datei wird geöffnet
     
     if(f==NULL) //falls die Datei nicht geöffnet werden kann...
     {
           printf("Streaming Error\n");
           system("pause");
     }
     
     //...dann Zeichenketten in die LOG Datei schreiben
     fputs("\nMesswertaufzeichnung:\n\n", f);
     fputs("Datum:\n",f);
     fputs(Tag,f);
     fputs(".",f);
     fputs(Monat,f);
     fputs(".",f);
     fputs(Jahr,f);
     fputs("\n\nUhrzeit:\n",f);
     fputs(Stunde,f);
     fputs(":",f);
     fputs(Minute,f);
     fputs(":",f);
     fputs(Sekunde,f);  
     fputs(":",f);   
     
     
     fputs("\n\n\nDurchfluss: ",f);
     fputs(Durchfluss,f);
     fputs("\nWassertemperatur: ",f);
     fputs(Wassertemperatur,f);
     fputs("\n",f);
}



/*********************main*************************/

int main(int argc, char *argv[])
{    
     //erst einmal LCD Hype starten... (im Hintergrund)
    ShellExecute(NULL,"open","C:\\Program Files (x86)\\LCDHype\\lcdhype.exe",NULL,NULL,SW_HIDE);
      
    printf("\nControlCenter\n");
    printf("Datenerfassungssystem\n\n\n");  
      
    //...dann die Funktionen ausführen
        rdpm1();  //Durchfluss
        rdpm2();  //Wassertemperatur  
              
    //hier kommt noch eine Schleife hin {}
        LOG();    //LOG 
    
    
    system("pause");
    return 0;
}
```


----------



## Darkknightrippper (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Schade das mit den Blechen, aber was solls so lang sie irgendwann fertig werden (aber bitte nicht wie bei Duke Nukem Forever ). Bin schon gespannt auf das Ergebnis
[X] ABO


----------



## L.B. (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Dass die Bleche fertig werden, will ich doch selbst schwer hoffen.  Ich möchte vor Weihnachten mit den Meatllarbeiten fertig sein. Aber würdet ihr 400€ zahlen, nur damit es einen Monat schneller geht? Ich nicht. 

P.S. Danke für das Abo. 


Edit: In nächster Zeit wird es nicht mehr allzuviel zu basteln geben, da ja alles fertig ist (bis auf das Window).  Es sei denn jemand hat noch eine geniale Idee... 
Ansonsten heißt es warten. *triefheulkschluchzbähäää*

Edit: Ich habe gerade gepennt. Morgen oder übermorgen kommen ja noch Kleinteile von Conrad, MDPC und die neue LED Leiste. D.h. dann gibt es noch einiges zu basteln. *juhhhhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu*


----------



## Black_PC (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Du könntest zu Zeit überbrücken ja noch ein paar How-To's schreiben.

Gibt es eig was wegen dem Quellcode vom Heatmaster ?


----------



## L.B. (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Nobody wollte sich noch mal um den Quellcode kümmern, denn ohne ihn wird es schwer bis unmöglich das Programm fertig zu stellen. 

How-To´s sind eine gute Idee.  Mal sehen, was ich noch benötige und was ich mit meinem System gut testen könnte. Meint ihr, man ich sollte mich mal an einem Grafikkartentest versuchen? Das ist zum Umbauen nicht zuviel Aufwand, die Test sind auch kein Problem. Man könnte die Kühlung, die Leistung, den Funktionsumfang, usw. testen.


----------



## Black_PC (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit, außerdem sind Reviews, auch eine gute Gegenleistung für Sponsors oder aus um vorzuzeigen, dass du so was gut schreiben kannst.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Jab ich werde Morgen mal Alphacool etwas auf die nerven gehen und den Quellcode rauspressen. Ich kann da sehr überzeugend sein  

Hype arbeit auch schon fast. Nur leider nicht ganz so stabil wie sich der NBobody das so vorstellt.  Aber es gibt jede Menge Fortschritte.


----------



## pyro539 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Hm, glaubt ihr wirklich, die veröffentlichen einfach so ihren Quellcode? Steckt ja sicherlich viel Arbeit dahinter.

Da wär eine OpenSource-Lizenz natürlich cool, aber das wird sich wohl kein kommerzieller Hersteller erlauben 

Ansonsten müsst ihr halt reverse-engineeren  Bei welchem Teil hakts bei euch denn genau? Also was wollt ihr aus dem Original-Source rausfinden?


----------



## L.B. (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

@Black_PC: Ich werde mich morgen mal nach jemandem umsehen, der bereit wäre mich ein Review über ein Produkt schreiben zu lassen. Mir persönlich würde das nämlich sehr viel Spaß machen (und man kommt sich nicht immer wie ein Schnorrer vor, der alles umsonst bekommt )

@Nobody: Das sind gute Neuigkeiten.  Als nächstes steht dann der Datenaustausch zwischen C Programm und LCD Hype an.

@pyro539: Da unser Programm als Vermittler zwischen Heatmaster Software und LCD Hype vermitteln soll, müssen natürlich die Messwerte aus der HM Software ausgelesen und dann zum LCD Hype Script geschoben werden. Das Auslesen der Messwerte ist hier der kritische Punkt, wie soll das gehen? Um das herauszufinden, wäre ein Einblick in den Quellcode natürlich von Nutzen. 

Und Nobody schafft das schon.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Job und wir brauchen ja nur einen Teil. Nicht mal den ganzen Text. Und wenn die wirklich nicht wollen ja dann muss ich eben denn Programm weh tun und mir den Quelltext selber zusammen stückeln.


----------



## L.B. (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

 So geht es auch. 


Ich habe eben vergessen zu erwähnen , dass ich noch die Position der Schrauben an den USB Anschlüssen geplant habe. Denn ich klebe das Blech aus Stabilitäts- und Haltbarkeitsgründen nicht, sondern möchte es verschrauben. (Ja, so etwas muss auch gut geplant sein, sonst ärgert man sich später, dass die Schraube 1mm zu weit oben positioniert ist.)


----------



## Gnome (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Crosshair IV - einfach nur göttliches Teil. Perfekte Umsetzung von Asus! Wunderschön 

Kannst stolz aufs Board sein, L.B.


----------



## Own3r (16. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Finde ich auch! Mal schauen wie du mit dem Programm weiterkommst


----------



## L.B. (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Erst einmal danke an euch beide. 


Damit mir nicht langweilig wird bis die Bleche fertig werden, schreibe ich jetzt ein Review. Ich habe zwar noch nicht die endgültige Zusage bekommen, aber der erste Teil des Reviews ist schon fertig (Titebild, Danksagung und Einleitung). 
Damit euch auch nicht langewilig wird, dürft ihr jetzt raten, um welches Produkt es sich handelt. 

(Nobody und Own3r dürfen aber nicht mitmachen, weil sie es schon wissen ) 

Damit es nicht zu schwer wird, gebe ich euch den Tipp, dass es von MSI kommt. 




Die LED Leisten wurden auch heute verschickt, und wenn mich meine Erfahrung bezüglich der Sendungsverfolgung nicht täuscht, wird sie morgen auch ankommen. Dann kann ich noch ein paar Bilder machen.


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Also bei MSI fällt mir eig nur Graka und MB, aber MB hast du schon ein gutes, also bleibt nur noch Graka, und da deine auch schon etwas älter ist, wird es wohl ne Graka.

Da ich nicht denke, dass du ne alte Graka kriegst und ich iwie ne Nvidia erwarte, ist es wohl ne GTS 450 oder GTX 460


----------



## L.B. (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

@Black_PC: Sehr gut kombiniert.  Es wird eine GTX460 von MSI, und zwar die N460GTX Cyclone 1GD5/OC. 

Ich habe in der PCGH nämlich den Test gelesen, und mir hat die Karte sehr gut gefallen. Natürlich muss ich mich davon erst einmal selbst in diesem Review überzeugen.


----------



## Black_PC (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Die soll aj ziehmlich gut sein, bin auf dein Review gespannt.

Wirst du von MSI selber gesponsert und musst du gar nix bezahlen oder nur ein Teil ?


----------



## Strohhalm (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Asus Crosshair IV Formula---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @h_tobi: Bei dir würde sich das Board nicht so gut machen, aber das MSi 890FX-GD70 sähe bei dir bestimmt gut aus.
> 
> Bei dem Acrylglas von Caseking handelt es sich um Evonik (zumindest steht in Schriftgröße 123 "Evonik" auf der Schutztfolie ). Es geht mir nur um die Farbe, denn es wäre schon sinnvoll, wenn Window und LCD Fenster die gleiche Farbe hätten.
> 
> ...




Zu deinem Code du vergisst schon mal die datei zu schliesen dass wird nachher zu problemen führen. So nebenbei ich habe gesehen das du eine nvidea karte verbaust. Bei nvidea kannst du dir das sdk runterladen um auch die gpu-temperatur, gpu-frequenz, etc. auslesen zu können. Das einzige wo ein problem enstehen könnte wäre die cpu-temp denn die müsstest du über den sm-bus auslesen, oder von einer anderen anwendung rausziehen was beides nicht einfach ist. Desweitern wird auf dem pc bestimmt windows laufen also könntest du auch die windows-api verrwenden, damit könntest du dann auch allgemeine informationen schnell und einfach auslesen wie  z. B. CPU-Name, Mainboard-Name, etc. dazu musst du einfach mal nach WMI googlen


----------



## L.B. (17. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Noch weiß ich gar nichts, schließlich habe ich erst angefragt. Allerdings telefonisch und der Mitarbeiter war gegenüber eines Reviews nicht abgeneigt. Trotzdem habe ich schon angefangen, das Review zu schreiben, da ich relativ sicher bin, dass ich die Karte bekomme. 
Dass ich mir bei dem Review Mühe gebe ist selbstverständlich, denn ich möchte in Zukunft weitere schreiben.


@strohhalm: Du scheinst Ahnung von der Materie zu haben.  Bei diesem Programm geht es in erster Linie aber darum, dass Daten von der Heatmaster Software nach LCd Hype gesendet werden. D.h. andere Werte bleiben erst einmal außen vor.


----------



## Strohhalm (18. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Für diesen Falle könnte man den Speicher der Heatmastersoftware auslesen und somit die Daten erhalten. 

Ihr solltet die Heatmastersoftware mit dieser Funktion starten damit ihr das Processhandle bekommt.
CreateProcess

Mit diesem Handle sollte es dann möglich sein den Speicher des Process also das Workingset auszulesen. Siehe dazu 
QueryWorkingSetEx

Man muss halt dann die ganzen addressen die von QueryWorkingSetEx zurückgegeben werden überprüfen und herausfinden was für Infos dahinter stecken.

Dies sollte so funktionieren. Hab aber sowas noch nie gemacht


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (18. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Bist du dir Sicher das der HM die Werte in einen Speicher schreibt ? Denn er zeigt zwar den Verlauf an aber irgend eine History sehe ich bei der Software nicht. Ich denke vielmehr das er die Werte in den Ram schreibt und sie dann mit holt. Und wieder durch neue ersetzt. Aber ein Versuch ist es alle mal wert.


----------



## Strohhalm (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Mit Speicher meinte ich ja den Ram.


----------



## L.B. (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Hallo Leute, 

ich lebe noch, was man von unserem DSL Modem leider nicht mehr behaupten kann. Dieses unterlag gestern nachmittag einem schweren Chip-Infarkt. 

Eigentlich hatte ich euch ja ein Update versprochen, welches gleich mit einiger Verspätung kommt. 
Denn zum einen sind die LED Leisten und die Kleinteile von Conrad, aber zum anderen auch die Polierpaste für den Edelstahlrahmen angekommen. 


____________________________

Update:


Wie bereits gesagt sind die Kleinteile von Conrad, die Polierpaste und die LED Leiste angekommen. 

Die LED Leiste funktioniert nun, und ich bin mit Qualität und Leistung sehr zufrieden. 

Bei Conrad habe ich Abstandshalter aus Polyamid gekauft, da ich keine aus verzinntem Messing nehmen wollte. Wenn ich noch welche aus Edletahl finde, werde ich natürlich diese nehmen.

Die Polierpaste hat meine hohen Erwartungen ebenfalls erfüllt, mit ihr lassen sich ohne größere Probleme Verfärbungen, die beim Schweißen entstanden sind, entfernen. An den Schweißnähten selbst werde ich aber noch einmal den Schmirgelschwamm nutzen, da die Oxidschicht doch sehr stark ist. Das werde ich aber erst machen, wenn die Löcher im Rahmen sind. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass die Paste wie ein chemisches Experiment ala "Alles-Zusammenkippen und gucken, was passiert" riecht, ist sie ihr Geld echt wert. 

Doch genug der Worte, hier kommen die Bilder.


Zuvor noch ein kurzer Überblick über die verbaute Hardware, wobei das Motherboard natürlich das Asus und nicht das MSI wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das nennt sich effiziente Raumnutzung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auf dem Rahmen ist mehr Dreck als auf den Bremsscheiben unseres Autos. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Wunderpaste...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Sehr schön, das wird wieder lecker Bilder geben. 
Dann viel Spaß beim Polieren....


----------



## Black_PC (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Sieht schöne Sachen, die Leiste sieht echt gut aus.

Aber ads mit dem Verhältniss von packet und Packetgröße, ist heut zutage glaube ich normal


----------



## Own3r (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Das Paket finde ich mal geil ! Das nennt sich Raumnutzung 

Schöne Teile hast du bekommen und das Polieren bringt ja schon was


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

Naja die Versandkosten müssen doch gerechtfertigt sein 

Aber was man schön sieht ist die LED leiste. Und zwar das die doch nur weiß ist.

Nun zu meinen Meckerein.

1. Signatur aktualisieren
2. Ne andere Graka muss her !!!


----------



## L.B. (19. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action------*

@Nobody: Die Signatur wurde angepasst.  Wobei ich immer noch nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Karte bekomme. 

@Own3r: Ich weiß jetzt, warum der Karton so groß ist, schließlich müssen die 50 Polsterkissen auch in das Paket passen.  Die Paste ist wirklich genial, aber poliert habe ich nur einige wenige Stellen.  

@Black_PC: Da DHL nach Masse berechnet, müssten die Versandkosten immer noch niedriger liegen. 



Ich werde jetzt an meinem Review weiterschreiben, auch wenn ich nicht sicher bin, ob ich die Karte bekomme.


----------



## L.B. (21. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Lesiste, Kleinteile und Polierpaste---*

Momentan gibt es noch nichts Neues, denn ich warte immer noch auf die Fertigstellung der Bleche. Polieren kann ich auch nicht, weil ich den Rahmen ja schon mit Kreppband abgeklebt hatte. 

Demnächst steht noch neues Acrylglas für das Window an, denn es soll ja schließlich alles fertig sein, wenn ich das Gehäuse montiere, sodass alles direkt eingebaut werden kann. 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich morgen bei MSI anrufen und die Grafikkarte klarmachen, damit ich das Review mit den Messwerten füllen und mir einen persönlichen Eindruck von der Karte machen kann.


----------



## BENNQ (21. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Lesiste, Kleinteile und Polierpaste---*

Hoffen wir mal das die Bleche bald da sind... Dann gibts für uns wieder neue Bilder  !!!


----------



## L.B. (21. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---LED Lesiste, Kleinteile und Polierpaste---*

Klasse, jetzt funktioniert die Änderung der Überschrift auch bei mir nicht mehr.  Und einen schicken Tippfehler habe ich auch noch verewigt. 


Wie dem auch sei, die Bleche werden wahrscheinlich noch ein bisschen Zeit in Anspruch nehmen. Seid aber versichert, dass vorher noch das ein oder andere Update kommt.


----------



## Own3r (21. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Problem ist bekannt, wird aber bald hoffentlich behoben. Die Überschrift sollte sich in nächster Zeit wieder ändern lassen.

Die Bleche sind bestimmt bald fertig. Ich denke es wird so um den 12.12


----------



## L.B. (21. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So früh würde ich nicht damit rechnen, aber mein Nachbar wollte die Sache gerne vor den Ferien "vom Tisch" haben. Wenn das gelingt, habe ich natürlich ein geniales Weihnachtsgeschenk (zwei Wochen basteln bis zum Abwinken).  Dann sollte das Projekt sogar noch in den Ferien fertig werden, weil ich ja alles vorbereitet habe.  

Selbst wenn irgendetwas nicht 100% passt (davon darf man ausgehen ), hat mein Nachbar das richtige Werkzeug um es professionell zu richten, sodass dennoch ein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis herauskommen wird. Wenn ich natürlich absoluten Schwachsinn gerechnet habe (davon darf man nicht ausgehen ), muss das entsprechende Blech neu hergestellt werden, was Zeit und Geld kostet. 



(Ihr solltet euch dennoch bis zu den Weihnachtsferien DSL 10000 angeschafft haben, damit ihr bei den Bildern nicht zu lange Wartezeiten hinnehmen müsst.) 



P.S. Klutten hat die Überschrift angepasst.


----------



## h_tobi (22. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann können wir uns ja auf einiges freuen und gefasst machen. 

Das mit den Threadtiteln ist schon ärgerlich, ich muss auch schon länger die Mods bemühen. 
Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, das die Admins die Geschichte in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## L.B. (22. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Überschrift lasse ich jetzt einfach so, wie sie ist. 

Gerade habe ich mich noch einmal bei MSI gemeldet und nachgefragt, was sich bezüglich des Reviews ergeben hat. Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass meine Email gar nicht angekommen ist.   
Jedenfalls bekomme ich demnächst eine Antwort und hoffe, dass ich dann endlich die Karte bekomme, um mit den Messungen beginnen zu können.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Du hast doch nicht etwa vergessen den Senden-Knopf zu drücken oder ? 
Ich bin schon gespannt wie sich die neue Grafikkarte schlagen wird.


----------



## L.B. (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

[hier stand etwas, das ich gelöscht habe ]



Jedenfalls habe ich noch nichts weiter gebaut, denn es heißt immer noch warten.


----------



## reisball (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ruhe bewahren und abwarten, mehr kannste nicht machen.
Vlt melden sie sich ja doch noch.
Viel Glück dafür!


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja, vll. habe die es sich ja anders überlegt und wollen Kunden verlieren !


----------



## L.B. (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ein Review gibt es auf jeden Fall, fragt sich nur, ob es volständig ist oder die Hälfte fehlt, weil mir die Karte zum Messen, etc. fehlt.


----------



## BENNQ (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ach immer die Kundendienste ... XD


----------



## L.B. (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja, ich bin auch nicht unbedingt sehr geduldig.  Ich werde morgen einfach noch einmal anrufen und nachfragen, falls ich dann noch keine Antort erhalten habe. 

Ich habe aber trotzdem noch eine andere Frage, und zwar bezüglich des Acrylglases. Welches würdet ihr da nehmen? Eher 3mm oder doch 5mm? Ein Inlay werde ich vorläufig ersteinmal nicht machen, da mir das Acrylglas dafür zu teuer und die Oberfräse doch nicht präzise genug ist. 
Befestigt wird das Fenster mit sechs 4mm Linsenkopfschrauben, die von hinten mit einer Hutmutter versehen werden, sodass die Optik auch innen schön sauber ist. 


P.S. Ich habe gerade mal den Luftdurchsatz des Edelstahlgewebes "angetestet". Als Luftfilter ist dieses nicht zu gebrauchen, da ein Großteil des Luftstromes durch das feinmaschige Gitter behindert wird. D.h. ich bleibe bei meinem Fliegengitter und verbaue das Gewebe nur an den geplanten Stellen, also der rechten Seitenwand und der Front.


----------



## reisball (23. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Für ein Seitenfenster wäre 5mm nicht schlecht, wenns ein Inlay-window wäre.
Ansonsten sollten 3mm auch genügen. Kommt darauf an wie du dir das Window vorstellst.
Bei einer kleinen Flächen = 3mm
große Flächen = 5mm
würde ich sagen.


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da stimme ich *reisball *zu, ohne Inlay sind 3mm ausreichend.
Ich drück dir wegen MSI weiterhin die Daumen.


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

MSI hat heute geantwortet. Allerdings scheint es ein Missverständnis zu geben, und zwar hatte ich auf dem Bild mit meiner Komponentensammlung (die Kartons) geschrieben, dass es *natürlich* das Asus und nicht das MSI werde. 
Das scheint man als negative Aussage bezüglich MSI interpretiert zu haben, weshalb das Review gestrichen wurde. 
Natürlich habe ich geantwortet und erklärt, dass es sich um ein Missverständnis handeln muss, also bin ich mal gespannt, was sich demnächst ergibt. 


Die Kleinteile von MDPC wurden auch abgeschickt und müssten bald ankommen, sodass ich noch die Lüfterverlängerungen crimpen kann.

Ich habe jetzt zwei verschiedene Acrylglastypen zur Auswahl, einmal mit 21% und einmal mit 49% Transmission. Welches würdet ihr eher nehmen?


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich kann MSI verstehen, dass sie lieber ein MSI Board als ein Asus Board hätten !


----------



## BENNQ (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Frag halt ob sie dir nicht auch noch ein Board spinalen wollen


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal sehen, ob die überhaupt noch etwas von mir wissen wollen. 


Es gibt eine sehr, wenn nicht zu sagen exorbitant gute Nachricht, und zwar sind die Bleche in spätestens zwei Wochen, eventuell auch schon nächste Woche fertig.  D.h. das Projekt wird noch vor Weihnachten abgeschlossen werden können.  Des Weiteren möchte mein Nachbar mir bei der Montage der Bleche und deren Bearbeitung helfen, weil ich da mit meinem Werkzeug nicht wirklich viel ausrichten kann. 


Lediglich die Kosten sind "nach hinten losgegangen", was ich aber nicht sonderlich tragisch finde, weil ich dann meinen Nachbarn vernünftig entlohnt habe. Das hat er schließlich verdient, nachdem er die Metallbauarbeiten meines Projektes so gut organisiert hat.  Ihr dürft jetzt raten, wie viel es mich im Endeffekt kosten wird. (Es ist teurer als geplant, aber immer noch verhältnismäßig günstig)


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich sag mal 100€ fürs Lasern 

Schön, dass die Bleche bald fertig sind !


----------



## Schelmiii (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jawoll, endlich gehts in die heiße Phase. Ob du bis Weihnachten dann fertig wirst? Meinsten braucht man ja vieeeel länger als geplant^^

Ich schätz die Metallsachen auf etwa 150€


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@ Own3r: Fast. 
@schelmiii: Volltreffer. Bis Weihnachten ist wenigstens die Metallbauphase in der Endrunde, in den Ferien geht es dann an die Endmontage. 

Das Material wird 150€ kosten, ebenso wie das Lasern und die Bearbeitung. Mein Nachbar war wegen des Preises zwar auch überrascht, allerdings finde ich es immer noch sehr günstig, wenn man bedenkt, dass man für Kleinigkeitenschon 50-60€ zahlt. 
Das Material kostet 4€ pro Kilogramm, weshalb ich daraus schließen darf, dass die Bleche nachher eine Masse 37,5g besitzen.    
Außerdem sind es mehrere Quadratmerter Material, sodass der preis absolut in Ordnung ist.

Zu den 37,5 kg kommen die 15kg des Rahmes und 10kg Hardware, sowie die Wasserkühlung. Das macht, wenn mich meine Mathematikkenntnisse nicht im Stich lassen, 62,5kg Masse. Ausgehend vom hiesigen Ortsfaktor wird somit der Zimmerboden mit 613,125N malträtriert (Wenn da mal nichts durch die Decke bricht )


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

62,5kg!?  

Wenn du dann den PC bewegen willst, dann benötigst du einen Kran 

P.S.: Kostet jetzt alles zusammen 150€?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jo ist nen angenehmes Gewicht. Aber auch ne super Diebstahl sicherung auf Lans.



> Hey L.B die da will einer deinen Rechner klauen
> L.B; Ja lass nur der kommt schon nicht weg.Ich zioeh den Typen dann unter den Rechner hervor....


----------



## M@rs (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

naja dann bau dir aber wenigstens rollen dran  

erleichtert das verschieben und anheben sehr


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sind richtig gute Neuigkeiten, der Preis ist auch sehr fair, bei anderen Betrieben hätte das für 2 
Seiten gereicht und nicht für ein ganzes Case. 
Ich freue mich schon drauf, wenn die ersten Bilder vom Zusammenbau kommen, einen Edelstahlmod
sieht man auch nicht alle Tage.


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Kosten belaufen sich auf 150€ je Material und Lasern, also insgesamt 300€. Mein Nachbar hatte  sich mit den Kosten nur verschätzt, weil er nicht davon ausgegangen war, dass ich drei Zwischendecks, Mittelkammern, Nachbrenner & Co. einbaue. 

Rollen werden natürlich auch verwendet, diese sind je Rolle auf ca.300N spezifiziert, sollten das Gehäuse also eigentlich tragen. 

Der Dieb, der es bewältigt mein Gehäuse, bekommt noch einen extra Einkaufsgutschein und eine kostenlose Behandlung beim Physiotherapeuten, sowie eine Massage gegen den Bandscheibenvorfall, den er sich unweigerlich zuziehen wird. 



Zur Feier des Tages gibt es auch noch ein Update.

*Update* (wer hätte das jetzt gedacht)


Ich habe gerade nämlich  die Schrauben inspiziert, katalogisiert und einsortiert.  Ordnung ist schließlich die halbe Miete bei der Endmontage, ansonsten kann es zu unangenehmen Zwischenfällen kommen.
Die Schrauben sind Qualitativ auf einem sehr hohen Niveau und natürlich aus A2, ich kann euch den Shop wirklich ans Herz legen, falls einmal größere Mengen an Schrauben benötigt werden. 


854 Schrauben und nur drei Kartons.  Es gibt eben noch Leute, die auch noch zwischen Kartons für Kleinlastwagen und Zahnbürsten differieren, nicht so wie Conrad Elektronik. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In einem Karton sind alle Linsenkopfschrauben im nächsten die Zylinderkopfschrauben und im letzten Zahn- und Unterlagscheiben, sowie Muttern.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Hutmuttern sehen sehr gut aus, diese werden zur Befestigung der Rollen und des Windows verwendet.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



M4x8mm Linsenkopfschrauben für die Befestigung der Bleche auf dem Rahmen und M3x40mm für die Lüfter.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Noch einmal alles auf einem Blick.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurde alles nach einheitlichen Nomenklaturnormen beschriftet...  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...und in einem speziellen Algorithmus einsortiert, den ich an dieser Stelle nicht näher erläutern möchte.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Anschließend den Deckel beschriften und fertig ist das V2A Schrauben Sortiment Marke Eigenbau. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht doch gut aus deine Ordnung und vor allem ordentlich  deine fotounterlage mit dem Auto dräu is auch lustig xD


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja jetzt wo du fertig mit sortieren bei dir bist ich hätte auch noch was zum sortieren 

Auf jeden Fall wird es richtig interessant wenn du alles zusammen baust.


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

  

Oh man, ein Traum in Edelstahl, dein Ordnungssystem gefällt mir sehr gut, so ähnlich habe ich es bei 
mir auch eingerichtet, nur sind es Schäferkisten, der Vorteil ist, das die Schrauben nicht rosten, auch 
nicht in meiner unbeheizten Werkstatt.


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@BEENQ: Das ist eigentlich meine Arbeitsunterlage, da beim Löten oft Flussmittel schlagartig verdampft und sonstwo landet. Aber an dieser Stelle werden die Bilder am besten. Nur beim Gehäuse muss ich mir ein anderes Fotostudio suchen. 

@Nobody: Immer her damit, ich sortiere alles, von Atommüll bis hin zu Lichtquanten. Versandkosten trägst du aber selbst. 


@h_tobi: Wie genau funktionieren diese "Schäferkisten"? Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Schrauben oxidieren können, schließlich ist es A2 und kein verzinktes Messing. 


Wenn die Bleche fertig werden, bringt mein Nachbar sie zur Inspektion vorbei. Dann kann ich gucken, ob alles passt. Danach werde ich erste Anpassungen vornehmen (z.B. an den Aussparungen für die Senkrechtpfosten). Dann werden die Bleche an den Rahmen angepasst gekantet. Zu guter Letzt werden die Löcher in den Rahmen gebohrt und die Gewinde geschnitten. Anschließend wird alles poliert und zusammengeschraubt. Wenn alles glatt läuft sollte das in einer Woche erledigt sein. 
Dann geht es an den Kleinkram und die Komponenten samt Wasserkühlung.


----------



## BENNQ (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich freu mich schon wenn die Teile ankommen


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schön viele Schrauben 

Ja dann kanns ja bald losgehen


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich meinte mit Schäferkisten kleine Kästen, die man an Wände mit kleinen Laschen anhängen kann.
Die Firma Schäfer hat sie damals.....vor langer Zeit***...... eingeführt, daher der Name.

Hier mal ein Bild, an der roten Wand hängen jede Menge dieser Kisten.
In denen sind A2 Schrauben in M5 und M6 sortiert, M8 - M12 habe ich aus 
Gewichtsgründen in ein Regal ausgelagert. 

Und ja, ich habe mittlerweile aufgeräumt. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





* Oh man, bin ich alt. 



.


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Diese Kästen sind wirklich nicht schlecht, aber bei OBI ist so etwas unbezahlbar. 

Mein Sortiment reicht ziemlich genau für das Gehäuse aus, danach muss ich mich sowieso nicht mehr um die Lagerung kümmern.  

Es gibt jetzt eine kleine Wette (ohne Einsatz): Wer meint, dass nachher alles passt, wie geplant (keine Monster-Fails)? Ich meine, es passt.


----------



## Own3r (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich meine es passt größten Teils, jedoch kommt es an einer Stelle um 1mm an


----------



## h_tobi (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn der Rahmen keine zu großen Abweichungen hat, gehe ich davon aus, das alles bis auf +- 0,5mm passen wird.


----------



## L.B. (24. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dass ihr so zuversichtlich seid. 

Allerdings muss ich euch enttäuschen, denn entweder passt es zu 100% oder gar nicht.  Schließlich habe ich kaum etwas gemessen, sondern alle Maße berechnet. Eindrucksvoll finde ich persönlich die Bemaßung der Rückseite, wo ich die Ordinatenpostion des Ausschnittes auf 100 Mikrometer genau berechnet habe.  

Da die Bleche beim Kanten direkt eingepasst werde, sollte es hier also keine Abweichungen geben. 
Es kann höchstens passieren, dassirgendwo ein Denkfehler ist, sodass hier ein Ausschnitt, etc. um mehrere Zentimeter deplatziert ist, was ich nach mehreren Wochen der Planung, Kontrolle und Überarbeitung allerdings für unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## Nekro (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Und was ist, falls es wirklich nicht passt?


----------



## crankrider (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> . Eindrucksvoll finde ich persönlich die Bemaßung der Rückseite, wo ich die Ordinatenpostion des Ausschnittes auf 100 Mikrometer genau berechnet habe.




oh oh, ein Perfektionist 

aber eine schöne und gute Lösung 

lg

crank


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich bin gerade dabei, die Sata Datenkabel zu sleeven.  

@Nekro: Kleine Anpassungen sind gar kein Problem, nur wenn es einen richtigen Fehler gibt, muss das entsprechende Blech neu gelasert werden, was Zeit und Geld kostet. (Das halte ich wie gesagt aber für sehr unwahrscheinlich)

@crankrider: Warum sollte man hier runden, das kann der Rechner beim Lasern machen.


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Update:*

Wie ich eben schon sagte, habe ich mich mit den Sata Datenkabel beschäftigt und diese gesleevt. 

Meiner Meinug nach sind die Sata Kabel am schwierigsten zu sleeven, weil der Sleeve nur sehr schwer über die Stecker passt. Aber es funktioniert und nach zwei Stunden Arbeit waren die Kabel auch fertig. 


Erst einmal die obligatorische MDPC-Zeichnung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das war in dem Paket, nur den roten Shrink habe ich nicht bestellt, den gab es kostenlos dazu. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sehen die Kabel im Originalzustand aus. Eigentlich ganz in Ordnung...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...aber es geht noch besser. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schaut gut aus, das sind deine ersten Sleeveversuche oder ?


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nein, sehen die Kabel denn so aus? 

Ich habe schon alle anderen Kabel gesleevt, nur die Sata Kabel nicht, weil ich hier auf die schwarzen Kabel des Crosshair IV gewartet habe. 

Mir fällt gerade auf, dass der Shrink des mittleren Kabels auf dem fünften Bild ganz anders aussieht als bei den anderen Kabeln. Das liegt daran, dass es sich um einen gewinkelten Stecker handelt, sodass hier der Shrink anders positioniert ist.


----------



## Black_PC (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nein, die sehen nicht so aus, bloß iwie konnte ich mich an keine Sleeveergebnisse von dir erinnern.


----------



## BENNQ (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Echt gute sata-sleevarbeiten


----------



## Gnome (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wow! Schöne Updates hast du da! Pakete sind geil, ich wünscht mir, ich krieg jeden Tag welche . Is wie Weihnachten . Weiter so, mein Lieber


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Black_PC: Über das Inhaltsverzeichnis im Startpost wirst du die anderen gesleevten Kabel schon finden.  

Bezüglich des Heatmasters und unseres Programms gibt es auch Neuigkeiten, und zwar möchte sich Herr Schultze den Quellcode mal angucken. Falls das Programm etwas taugt, wird Aquatuning es für die Kunden bereitstellen und wir erhalten dafür den Heatmaster. (Besser gesagt andersherum, denn ohne Heatmsater kann ich nicht weiter programmieren.)  
Funktionieren wird das Programm aber auf jeden Fall, weil Nobody mich auf eine zugleich einfache aber dennoch geniale Idee gebracht hat. Denn die Messwerte werden einfach aus der LOG Datei der HM Software eingelesen (mit C ist das relativ einfach) und dann weiter verarbeitet.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ach ^^ Ich denke wir müssen mal an unseren com wegen arbeiten L.B..... 

Ist aber ne super Nachricht. Aber denk dran ich kann auch nicht weiter machen bis du nen HM hast. Also sag ich einfach mal ja. Aber ..... PN 

B2T; Schöne slevve Arbeiten.  Auch wenn sich die Nils Bilder immer mehr ähneln.


----------



## Own3r (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Du hast ja schon die Kabel des Weihnachtsgeschenk gesleevt 

Die Kabel sind sehr schön geworden.


----------



## reisball (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schön gesleevt und ich erwarte ein übergroßes Weihnachtsupdate von dir!


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe das Weihnachtsgeschenk wieder weggepackt. Aber was du heute kannst besorgen, das verschiebe nicht auf morgen.  Ich möchte schließlich nachher alles einstecken und loslegen und nicht erst hier noch eine Kleinigkeit löten und da noch ein Kabel sleeven. Sonst dauert das ganze nochmal drei Wochen.


----------



## h_tobi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auf jeden Fall nutzt du die Wartezeit sinnvoll, die Kabel sehen TOP aus.


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, Meister. 

Ich werde mich jetzt nochmal in die Werkstatt begeben und die Lüfterkabel fertig crimpen.


----------



## BENNQ (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nimm deine Kamera mi!!!^^


----------



## L.B. (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

h_tobi fragte gerade nach den Kabeln und ich habe sie noch nicht fertig, weil ich andere Litze benötige. Das Flachbandkabel ist dafür doch nicht wirklich geeignet. Aber ich werde demnächst sicher noch einmal zu Conrad fahren, dann besorge ich vernünftige Litze.

Allerdings habe ich mich einem anderen Problem angenommen, und zwar etwas, das für das Lasern sehr wichtig und später entscheidend für die Optik ist. Ich rede vom Verlauf der Bürstung, denn es wäre optisch mit Sicherheit wenig harmonisch, wenn die Bürstung auf dem linken Seitenteil waagerecht, auf dem rechten Senkrecht und auf dem Deckel diagonal verläufen würde.  Deshalb habe ich hier eine kleine Skizze angefertigt, die ich morgen noch meinem Nachbarn geben muss. 
(Mithilfe dieser Zeichnung müssen dann die Bleche beim Lasern angeordnet werden. Normalerweise geht es dabei ja nach benötigter Fläche, allerdings ist die Bürstung wichtiger als die Fläche)

Außerdem werde ich mich morgen mal um die Abstandshalter aus Edelstahl kümmern. Ich hoffe, dass ich sie im Werkzeugfachhandel bekomme.


----------



## h_tobi (25. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na, da hättest du aber beinahe einen Bock geschossen, das wäre wirklich übel geworden,
wenn die Bürstung kreuz und quer verlaufen wäre.


----------



## reisball (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das mit der Bürstung wäre fatal gewesen. Zum Glück hast du noch daran gedacht .


----------



## Own3r (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dass du noch daran gedacht hast


----------



## pyro539 (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Bezüglich des Heatmasters und unseres Programms gibt es auch Neuigkeiten, und zwar möchte sich Herr Schultze den Quellcode mal angucken. Falls das Programm etwas taugt, wird Aquatuning es für die Kunden bereitstellen und wir erhalten dafür den Heatmaster. (Besser gesagt andersherum, denn ohne Heatmsater kann ich nicht weiter programmieren.)
> Funktionieren wird das Programm aber auf jeden Fall, weil Nobody mich auf eine zugleich einfache aber dennoch geniale Idee gebracht hat. Denn die Messwerte werden einfach aus der LOG Datei der HM Software eingelesen (mit C ist das relativ einfach) und dann weiter verarbeitet.



Naja, das als "einfach" zu bezeichnen  Einfach vom Ablauf vielleicht, aber in C immer relativ viel Aufwand. Geht mit Skriptsprachen schon deutlich einfacher 

Könnt ihr den aktuellen Source mal posten, dass man ihn sich vielleicht anschauen könnte?


----------



## L.B. (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@pyro539: Einige Seiten zuvor habe ich das Programm als zip Ordner ängehängt.  Mit Dateistreams ist das ganze gar nicht so viel Aufwand, da man die Funktionen nur kopieren und entsprechend anpassen muss. 

@all: Mein Nachbar meinte, dass es für die Korrektur wegen der Bürstung wahrscheinlich zu spät sei, er wollte sich aber darum kümmern. Ich habe ihm aber gesagt, dass eine diagonal verlaufende Bürstung optisch absolut unmöglich ist.  Allerdings sieht man die Bürstung nur bei näherem Hinsehen (nicht wie beim Lian Li Aluminium, wo man die Bürstung aus drei Metern Entfernung sehen kann). So ist es relativ unproblematisch, wenn die Bürstung um 90° gedreht ist.  

Des Weiteren habe ich im Werkzeugfachhandel keine Abstandsbolzen aus Edelstahl gefunden, denn dort fängt die Größe der Schrauben, Muttern und so weiter erst ab M4 an.  Wenn jemand eine Idee hätte, woher ich die Teile bekommen kann ohne 10€ Versandkosten zahlen zu müssen, wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## BENNQ (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Man sieht es zwar nicht aber mir würde es immer im Hinterkopf bleiben und mich ärgern. Naja aber passiert ist passiert...


----------



## L.B. (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es ist nicht so, dass es mir erst gestern eingefallen ist. Seid ich weiß, dass ich gebürstetes Material nehme, habe ich mich gefragt, wie ich das am besten aufzeichnen soll. 
Also darf man die Aktion nicht als Fail bezeichnen.  Außerdem denke ich, dass die Bleche noch nicht gelasert wurden, weshalb die Änderung noch übernommen werden kann. Wenn das Lasern schon 150€ kostet, kann die Firma das ruhig so positionieren, dass die Bürstung stimmt.


----------



## Acid (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Des Weiteren habe ich im Werkzeugfachhandel keine Abstandsbolzen aus Edelstahl gefunden, denn dort fängt die Größe der Schrauben, Muttern und so weiter erst ab M4 an.



Rohr kaufen und selber schneiden?


----------



## L.B. (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

3mm Rohr gibt es dort aber auch nicht. 

Ich werde einfach Abstandsbolzen aus Kunststoff nehmen, denn sie müssen ja nicht wirklich viel aushalten.


----------



## h_tobi (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sollte auch die beste und einfachste Lösung sein. Sonst müsstest du nach längeren A2 Schrauben suchen und mit Muttern kontern, was optisch auch nicht der Hit ist.

Also sind Kunststoffbolzen eine gute Alternative.


----------



## L.B. (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Diese würden wie folgt aussehen:
KUNSTSTOFFBOLZEN 1XINNEN 1XAUSSENG M3X20 im Conrad Online Shop


*Update:*


Da ich bei Conrad keine geeignete 3 polige Litze finden konnte, habe ich für die Lüfterverlängerungen doch das Flachbandkabel genommen.  Es ist auf jeden Fall in optisch in Ordnung, ließ sich allerdings nicht ganz so leicht verarbeiten (abisolieren). 

Sleeven werde ich die Kabel erst einmal nicht, weil ich erstens keinen Sleeve mehr habe und zweitens die Kabel auch so ganz gut finde. 

Weil drei Kabel so extrem spannend sind, gibt es dismal auch nur drei Bilder.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht eig ganz gut aus


----------



## Own3r (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Sieht eig ganz gut aus



Finde ich auch!


----------



## L.B. (26. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke. 


Ich habe gerade aus Langeweile mal ein neues Programm getestet, und zwar Cinema4d, allerdings kann man in der Demo leider nur auf 640x240Pixel rendern, sodass ich damit kein Wallpaper machen kann. 

Nach einigem Herumprobieren ist ein ähh...hm...naja...Fellknödel entstanden. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen werde ich noch eine kleine Bestellung bei Conrad tätigen, um die letzten Kleinteile zu besorgen.


----------



## BENNQ (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Aha ein Feldknödel... Ich hab grad Schweinebraten mit knödeln gegessen xD zu den Kabel: da musste schon noch Sleeve bestellen...so schlimm sieht's ned aus aber mit Sleeve is es sicher besser


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Und was kann das Programm außer Fellknödel? 
Sieht aus wie ein Belastungsprogramm^^


----------



## h_tobi (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Lüfterkabel sehen TOP aus, hast du sehr ordentlich gekrimpt. 
Dein Rendering gefällt mir auch, hat irgendwas.....


----------



## L.B. (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke. 


Gerade habe ich noch mal meinen Nachbarn bezüglich der Bleche angesprochen, um ihm zu sagen, dass eine diagonal verlaufende Bürstung alles andere als optimal wäre. Er meinte dann, dass beim Lasern immer von der Zeichnung ausgegangen wird, d.h. die Bürstung verläuft von oben nach unten. So wäre das Schlimmste ausgeschlossen, und eine um 90° versetzte Bürstung würde das ganze sogar ein wenig auflockern.  
Nur an der Rückseite gibt es noch ein Problem, weil ich hier die Komponente von hinten gezeichnet habe, sodass die Bürstung auf der falschen Seite liegen würde. Also wäre es schon ganz gut, wenn meine Änderungen noch berücksichtigt werden könten.


----------



## h_tobi (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann heißt es wohl Daumen drücken, das am Ende alles passt, wie es soll.
Ich bin richtig gespannt die ersten Bilder der Bleche zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn irgendein Blech total unmöglich ausseiht, wird es neu gelasert. Allerdings wieß ich ja noch gar nicht, ob meine "Änderungen" nicht doch noch berücksichtigt werden können. 


Wie dem auch sei, ich werde jetzt (die nächstem drei Stunden ) damit verbringen die Schweißnähte auf Hochglanz zu bringen, d.h die thermischen Oxide abzuschmirgeln und danach zu polieren.


----------



## BENNQ (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja dann viel Spaß und Erfolg! Und mach doch vorher nachher Bilder


----------



## Nekro (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, ich werde jetzt (die nächstem drei Stunden ) damit verbringen die Schweißnähte auf Hochglanz zu bringen, d.h die thermischen Oxide abzuschmirgeln und danach zu polieren.



Das hört sich aber nach viel Arbeit an die nicht viel Spaß macht


----------



## L.B. (27. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

...5 Stunden 15 Minuten später...


sämtliche Schweißnähte des Rahmens sind von Oxiden, anderen Rückständen und Co. befreit. Ich fühle mich wie nach einem Marathon und kann kaum noch meine rechte Hand bewegen. 

Bilder habe ich jetzt keine gemacht, da man aufgrund der Lichtverhältnisse sowieso nicht viel sehen könnte. 

Wenn der Rahmen mit den Bohrungen und Gewinden versehen ist, wird er "noch eben schnell" mit Peek poliert.


----------



## Nekro (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> wird er "noch eben schnell" mit Peek poliert.



Erstmal Glückwunsch 
Wie lang dauert das Peek-polieren dann nochmal?


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe meine gestrige Arbeit noch ein wenig verfeinert, sodass es jetzt wirklich kaum noch Rückstände zu sehen sind. 

@Nekro: Das geht ganz schnell, ich denke das sollte in vier Stunden erledigt sein.  


Gleich werde ich noch ein bisschen Kleinkram bei Conrad bestellen.  (Der Wlan Stick ist nicht für mich.)


----------



## Acid (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schön das du den Tipp mit *Peek* übernommen hast 

Zeig uns doch mal bilder von deiner Arbeit!


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Paste ist echt genial, ich hoffe nur, dass sie auch gegen Korrosion schützt. 

Bilder gibt es jetzt auch, denn bei Tageslicht kann man doch sehr gut erkennen, welchen Effekt das Abschmirgeln erzielt. Wenn die Schweißnähte erst poliert sind, braucht sich der Rahmen nicht mehr zuverstecken.  


Die Bestellung bei Conrad ist auch gerade herausgegegangen, ich bin echt mal gespannt, wie die den zwei Meter langen Kabelkanal verpackt haben.  Ob das Paket wohl noch durch die Tür passt?  


Genug erzählt, hier sind die Schweißnähte. (Wer den vorheringen Zustand betrachten möchte, sollte sich auf Seite 19f umsehen.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt gut aus, da hat sich die Arbeit gelohnt


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke. 

Im nächsten Schritt (wenn die Metallarbeiten abgeschlossen sind) werden die Nähte ja noch poliert, sodass dann auch die letzten Rückstände entfernt sein sollten.


P.S. Das erste Bild habe ich vor dem Reinigen gemacht.


----------



## Nekro (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht gut aus! 
Aber...wie viel wiegt der Rahmen nochmal?


----------



## Acid (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht wirklich gut aus!

Ich denke nicht das der Rahmen sonderlich schwer sein wird, ist ja alles aus Alu bisher....


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Den Rahmen würde ich mal auf 15kg schätzen, es geht also noch. Bezüglich der Masse der Bleche gibt es auch noch etwas anzumerken, und zwar sind die Kosten für das gesamte Material berechnet, also auch für den verschnitt. So werden die Bleche nicht 37,5kg wiegen, denn man muss den Verschnitt abziehen. Letzendlich werden es wahrscheinlich 20-25kg werden.


----------



## Own3r (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann ist ja gut, dass der Pc nicht so schwer wird 

PS: den Warenkorb kann ich (und alle anderen wahrscheinlich auch) nicht lesen.


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann will ich euch sagen, was in dem Warenkorb ist. 

10x M3x20 Abstandsbolzen Polyamid
4x M3 Abstandsbolzen Polyamid
1x 15x15x2000mm Kabelkanal weiß
100x Unterlagscheibe M3 Polyamid
1x 20x50 Klettband


Eben habe ich noch  mal ein paar Tests mit den Rollen gemacht, indem ich sie an ein Brett geschraubt und dann alle verfügbaren Wasserkästen draufgepackt habe. (ca. 40kg Masse) Sogar meinen 700N Gewichtskraft waren die Rollen gewachsen, es sollte also später keine Probleme geben. 

Außerdem habe ich auf dem Dachboden eine gebürstete 1mm V2A Platte gefunden (auch von unserem Nachbarn), sodass ich mir die Bürstung einmal genauer anschauen konnte. Das Material ist auf jeden Fall äuerst robust und sieht auch noch extrem gut aus.


----------



## h_tobi (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das hört sich schon mal sehr gut an, meine 1100N sollten die Rollen dann auch noch halten. 

Mach doch mal ein Bild vom V2A, wäre prima den mal vorab zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da die Platte dem Schornsteinfeger als Rußauffang dient, wäre ein Bild wohl weniger sinnvoll.  Aber ihr werdet die Bleche ja noch diese Woche zu sehen bekommen. 

@h_tobi: Ich könnte natürlich auch deine 1100N simulieren, allerdings müsste ich dann vorher zum Getränkemarkt fahren.


----------



## BENNQ (28. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bilder sind immer gut! Auch von Test und so... Wenns deine Rollen aushalte ist ja gut aber hälts dein rücken auch aus??


----------



## L.B. (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Von Aquatuning habe ich jetzt den Heatmaster bekommen, dafür schreibe ich dann das Programm für die Messwertverarbeitung. 
Hier ist der Thread, den ich dazu erstellt habe.

Gleich werde ich noch einmal zu meinem Nachbarn gehen und ihn fragen, ob die Bleche jetzt so gelasert werden, wie sie sollen.


----------



## h_tobi (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, dann kannst du mit dem Programm ja weiter machen und die Zeit bis zur Fertigstellung der Bleche überbrücken.


----------



## L.B. (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Überbrücken muss ich nicht viel, weil die Bleche noch diese Woche fertig werden.  

Ich werde wie gesagt gleich noch mal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na dann sag ihm er soll hinne machen. Aber ganz ehrlich noch zweifel ich an deiner selbst gesetzten Deadline.


----------



## Own3r (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Er wird schon in diesem Jahr fertig werden, vorausgesetzt die Bleche kommen pünktlich.


----------



## L.B. (29. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bleche lassen sich leider nicht mehr ändern, allerdings werden sie morgen gelasert, sodass ich sie dann bekommen sollte.  
Problematisch ist wie gesagt nur die Rückblende, da hier die Bürstung innen liegt, diese kann man außen aber nachträglich hinzufügen. 

Was lernt man daraus? Richitg, hohe Qualität ist ein Idealzustand, den man nicht erreichen kann (vergl. perpetuum mobile), gewisse Dreckeffekte gibt es einfach immer.  

@Nobody: Die Deadline "Weihnachten" besteht für die Metallarbeiten, die Feinarbeiten und der Einbau der Komponenten werden in den Ferien erledigt. Da ich hier von 0-24Uhr arbeiten kann, sollte das Projekt beendet werden können. 

@Own3r: Bleche gibt es morgen.


----------



## L.B. (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bleche sind heute noch nicht fertig geworden, da das Lasern doch länger dauert als gedacht. Ende dieser Woche könnten sie aber schon fertig sein, versprechen möchte ich aber nichts. 
(Diese Bleche sind mir unsympathisch, sechs mal teurer als gedacht, drei Monate Wartezeit und dann stimmt die Bürstung nicht )
Da ist der Rahmen deutlich günstiger gewesen und völlig fehlerfrei. 

Haltet ihr einen Vorabtest der Wasserkühlungskomponenten für sinnvoll? Meiner Meinung nach gibt es da nichts, was undicht sein könnte.


----------



## h_tobi (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Verlass dich nicht drauf, KillerforTwo hat sich seine ganze HW mit nem neuen Kühler geschrottet und 
läuft heute noch hinter seinem Geld her. 
Wenn du die Teile da hast, würde ich auf jeden Fall spülen und einen Test machen, sofern du genug
Schlauch da hast, ansonsten die Teile einzeln testen.


----------



## L.B. (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ok, dann werde ich die Sachen testen.  Ich möchte mit meiner Hardware ja über die Einbauphase hinauskommen.


----------



## h_tobi (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Besser ist es auf jeden Fall, vor allem das Spülen kann ich nur empfehlen, wer weiß, was noch in den Teilen lauert.


----------



## L.B. (30. November 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe jetzt die Komponenten, die ich zur Hand hatte getestet. Das Ergebnis ist ein mit Diwasserstoffoxid und aufgeweichtem Klopapier kontaminierter Zimmerteppich und die Erkenntnis, das sowohl Filter als auch AGB dicht sind. 

Bevor ich den Rechner in Betrieb nehme, werde ich sowieso erst einige Stunden nur die Pumpe laufen lassen, sodass ich Undichtigkeiten weitgehend ausschließen kann. Wenn nach einem Belastungstest und damit erhöhten Wassertemperaturen immer noch alles dicht ist, dürfte nichts mehr passieren.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das hört sich schon mal sehr gut an, aber das Wasser gehört in die WaKü, nicht auf den Teppich....


----------



## BENNQ (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Solang das Klopapier noch nicht fromm is kann man nachfüllen


----------



## L.B. (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update: 


Kurz vor der Fertigstellung der Bleche gibt es ein Update, und zwar sind  heute einige Bestellungen eingetroffen.  Darunter die Sachen von  Conrad und der Alphacool Heatmaster, den ich von Aquatuning dafür  bekomme, dass ich das Programm schreibe.  

Die Bestellung bei Conrad bestand im Wesentlichen aus einigen  Kleinteilen.


Allerdings wusste ich nicht, dass der Teilchenbeschleuniger aus Russland so schnell kommen würde.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kommen wir nun zum interessanten Teil der Lieferung, nämlich dem   Heatmaster. Dieser machte auf mich einen qualitativ sehr hochwertigen   Eindruck, was die Platine und Elektronik anbelangt, nur die   Aluminiumlatte hätte weniger verkratzt sein können.   Der  Lieferumfang hingegen wusste wieder voll zu überzeugen, denn es  werden  sowohl ein internes USB Kabel, als auch drei Temperatursensoren,  zwei  Verlängerungskabel und ein Klett zur Befestigung des Gerätes   mitgeliefert. Was mir hier jedoch ein wenig fehlt, ist eine kurze   Montageanleitung, denn immerhin ist das USB Kabel mit einzelnen   Kontakten versehen, sodass man hier die Kontaktbelegung des USB Headers   benötigt. (Ich habe letztens ja eindrucksvoll bewiesen, was passiert,   wenn man die Kontakte vertauscht. ) 
 Der Funktion und damit Software werde ich mich später zuwenden, hier  kommen erst einmal ein paar Impressionen des Gerätes. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zum Schluss sind hier noch zwei Bildchen vom gestrigen Dichtigkeitstest.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht sehr gut aus! 

Dein PC ist ja ziemlich auseinander gebaut 
Es wird Zeit, dass die Bleche fertig weden


----------



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## L.B. (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Nekro: Danke. 

@Own3r:

In der Tat, allerdings wird es ja bald soweit sein.  

Wenn ich noch mal den Zeitplan erläutern dürfte: 

-Freitag (die Bleche werden gebracht)
-Samtag 5 Uhr morgens (ich teste die Bleche auf Passgenauigkeit)
-Montag nachmittags (Kanten der Bleche)
-Mitwoch/Donnerstag (die Bleche sind gekantet)
-Freitag-Sonntag (ich montiere die Bleche (das mache ich selber, denn ich möchte meinen Nachbarn nicht noch länger mit meinem Projekt belästigen))
-Montag-Mittwoch (Montage der Gehäusekomponenten, Rollen, Kabelkanäle, etc.)
-Donerstag-Sonntag (Montage der Komponenten und Wasserkühlung)
-Montag (Software installieren, einrichten, usw.)


Rechnet man noch eine Woche für ungelante Vorkommnisse auf oder für die Tatsache, dass die Bleche erst am Montag fertig sind, werde ich sogar noch vor Weihnachten fertig. Der Zeitplan ist allerdings sehr eng, weshalb ich wahrscheinlich erst Ende der Ferien fertig werde. (Wobei "fertig" nicht definiert ist, denn man kann nicht fertig werden. )


----------



## h_tobi (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dein Plan klingt schon mal sehr gut, auf jeden Fall hast du genug Zeit eingeplant, was vernünftig ist.


----------



## Own3r (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal schauen, ob du mit dem Zeitplan hinkommst


----------



## L.B. (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bis zum Ende der Weihnachtsferien bin ich auf jeden Fall fertig, an mir soll eine Verspätung nicht liegen.
Die Montage der Bleche ist zwar sehr riskant, denn eine falsche Bohrung bedeutet unter Umständen einen Totalschaden des Rahmens, schwierig ist es aber auch nicht, da man das Blech als Vorlage hat und nur das Loch bohren muss. 

Ich habe einfach keien Lust mehr neben diesem "Wrack" zu sitzen, sondern möchte wieder ein vernünftiges Gehäuse haben.


----------



## homer the pc noob (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hört sich ja soweit sehr gut an. Mein Projekt wird wohl nicht bis Weihnachten fertig werden, allein schon wegen Nickeln, Faceplate usw.
Würde aber auch gerne mal fertig werden.

Wie schaut's aus mit der eigenen Heatmaster-Software?


----------



## crankrider (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Zeitpläne sind was feines, sich immer dran zu halten,
was anderes  falls paar blöde Fails dazwichen kommen.

Aber das wollen wir bei Dir ja nicht hoffen, drück Dir
die Daumen das das alles so klappt 

lg

crank


----------



## Nekro (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Meistens klappt es ja nie so wie man möchte.
Aber wäre ja ein schönes Weihnachtsgeschenk für dich wenn du´s fertig kriegst  Auch wenn´s verspätet ankommt


----------



## L.B. (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es wird mit Sicherheit zu einigen kleineren Problemen kommen, die sich aufgrund des vorhandenen Werkzeuges aber professionell beheben lassen werden. (Einige Borhungen, etc. habe ich sowieso nicht in die Planzeichnung eingetragen, um diese später direkt anzupassen.)
Von größeren Fehlern in der Planung gehe ich aber mal nicht aus, denn immerhin habe ich knapp dreieinhalb Monate geplant, überprüft und gezeichnet.  Den einzigen Rechenfehler, den ich mir erlaubt habe, hat das CAD-Programm sofort ausgebessert. Denkfehler sind auch größtenteils auszuschließen, ich habe auf Montagefreundlichkeit der Bleche geachtet (7cm Mindestabstand zu senkrechten Streben), auf die Zugänglichkeit zu allen Komponenten, usw. Dennoch sind kleinere Ungenauigkeiten natürlich nicht auszuschließen. 

Des Weiteren sei angemerkt, dass ich nach Fertigstellung der Metallarbeiten nur noch alles "eben schnell" einbauen muss, was ich in den bisherigen fünf Monaten gebaut habe. D.h. das ist in maximal einer Woche erledigt. 


Bezüglich des Programms bin ich noch nicht wesentlich weiter gekomen, da mir die Textlog Datei des Heatmasters fehlt. Diese sollte theoretisch erstellt werden, was bei mir aber nicht der Fall ist.  Ansonsten besteht das Programm nur aus der *.exe und einigen *.dll Dateien, was zum einfachen Programmieren natürlich übel ist. Der Umweg über die Textdatei ist nämlich sehr sinnvoll, denn zum einen wird sie alle zwei Sekunden aktualisiert und zum anderen ist die Funktion sehr einfach zu programmieren.



Edit: Ich habe soeben die letzte größere Bestellung für das Projekt getätigt, und zwar das Acrylglas. Dabei habe ich mich für das 5mm Dicke Glas entschieden, denn es kann ja nie stabil genug sein. 


Edit2: Die LOG Datei wird jetzt auch erstellt, nachdem ich das Programm als Administrator ausgeführt habe.


----------



## L.B. (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wer heute die Bleche erwartet hat, den muss ich leider noch einmal enttäuschen, da sie noch nicht fertig geworden sind. 
Dafür habe ich jetzt einen konkreten Termin, und zwar werden die Bleche am 09.12, also Donnerstag, vom Lasern zurückkommen, sodass ich über das Wochenende Anpassungen und Bohrungen vornehmen kann. Montag werden sie dann gekantet und wahrscheinlich Dienstag oder Mittwoch fertig werden. Dann müssen die Bleche noch montiert werden, usw. (s.Zeitplan + 1 Woche Offset )

Des Weiteren ist das Acrylglas auf dem Weg zu mir, sodass es auf jeden Fall Montag ankommen müsste. 

Zu guter Letzt habe ich noch ein bisschen am Rahmen herumpoliert und geschmirgelt, um die letzten bräunlichen Verfärbungen zu eliminieren.


----------



## BENNQ (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schade das es noch nicht da ist... Aber ein Termin ist immer gut solange er nicht zu weit weg ist...!


----------



## L.B. (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Am 09. werden aber auf jeden Fall die Bleche kommen, es sei denn, der Laser raucht vorher ab. Davon gehe ich aber mal eher nicht aus.  

Momentan bin ich mit unserem Programm beschäftigt. Die aktuellen Fortschritte und Ideen sind hier nachzulesen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...rarbeitung-fuer-den-alphacool-heatmaster.html


Edit: (05.12) Heute ich habe ich noch ein Floppy-Kabel für die Soundkarte gebastelt. Ein Weiteres wird demnächst noch folgen, da das Laufwerk ebenfalls über ein Floppykabel angeschlossen wird.


----------



## L.B. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update: 


Heute nachmittag kam das Acrylglas bei mir an und wurde natürlich direkt ausgepackt und einem eingehenden Qualitätstest unterzogen.  
Das Glas an sich ist natürlich allerbeste Qualität und durchaus sein Geld wert. Der Zuschnitt hingegen war weniger gut, auf einer Seite hat irgendein Spezialagent eine "riesige" Stufe in das Glas gesägt. (Ich frage mich echt, wie man so etwas schaffen kann. ) 
Wie dem auch sei, nach eineinhalb stündigem Feilen und Schleifen bei knapp über 0°C in meiner Werkstatt konnte ich dann das gewünschte Ergebnis erzielen.  (inklusive abgefrorenem Gesäß )

Auf diesem Bild erkennt man in etwa den Farbton, welcher dem des vorherigen Acrylglases sehr ähnelt, allerdings leicht rötlich erscheint. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5mm ist das Acrylglas stark und dementsprechend stabil. (Falls irgendjemand versucht auf meine Hardware zu schießen, kann nichts passieren. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So wird das gesamte Window später aussehen. Man erkennt noch ein wenig die Cockpit-Optik des Ferraris. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## prost (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Klasse Farbton, stabil, schusssicher, was will Man(n) mehr 
Mal gucken was du hübsches damit zauberst


----------



## Own3r (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schickes Acrylglas! 

Das der Zuschnitt mal nicht passt, kann ja mal passieren


----------



## Nekro (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schaut gut aus, bin gespannt was drauß wird


----------



## L.B. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Die Maße stimmten bis auf kleine Toleranzen soweit, es war nur etwas unsauber, aber ich habe es ja nachbearbeitet. 

@prost: Es wäre schließlich ungünstig, wenn bei einer Explosion, etc. das Window zerbröseln würde, falls ich später doch noch einen Reaktor einbaue.  

@Nekro: Danke. 


Der Termin für die Bleche bleibt soweit bestehen, also noch knapp drei Tage bis die langersehnten Bleche ankommen werden.


----------



## reisball (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hoffe du hast die Cam schon mal hingelegt und machst dann auch gleich Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auf jeden Fall.   Wobei eigentlich erst die Montage interessant werden dürfte. ​


----------



## h_tobi (6. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schönes Plexi, hast du prima ausgesucht, dann sollte ja alles da sein und du kannst am 
Wochenende voll los legen, ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Black_PC (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Glas sieht gut aus.

Bin schon total auf die Bleche gespannt, dass es hier endlich mal richtig losgehen kann


----------



## L.B. (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi und Black_PC: Wenn ich die Bleche habe, werde ich erst einmal Anpassungen vornehmen. Anschließend werden sie gekantet und dann kann ich die Bleche montieren.  Glaubt aber nicht, dass ich das alles am Wochenende hinbekomme. 


P.S. Meint ihr, ich sollte das Acrylglas tempern, wenn ich die Befestigungslöcher gebohrt habe?


----------



## crankrider (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

ja, sieht wirklich TOP aus 

freue mich schon auf die Bleche und das nächste Update 

lg

crank


----------



## h_tobi (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn du nur Löcher bohrst, sollte es ohne Tempern gehen, erst bei Gewinden wäre Tempern 
sinnvoll, da in den Gewindetälern und den Gewindeflanken Spannungen auftreten.


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Dann kann ich mir das Tempern ja sparen. Wenn ich anfinge Kunstoffplatten zu backen, würde man mich sowieso für verrückt erklären. 

@crankrider: Danke auch dir. Morgen ist es ja soweit. 



Inspiriert durch das geniale Kabelmanagment-System unseres sehr geschätzen Mitusers h_tobi, wollte ich auch ein bisschen Ordnung hinter meinem eigenen Schreibtisch machen. Ich habe zwar nicht ganz so viel gemacht, aber es ist doch deutlich besser als vorher. 

Den vorherigen Zustand kann man getrost als "Chaos" bezeichnen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nachher sieht es doch deutlich besser aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Meine selbstgebaute Schreibtischlampe kann ich natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        









P.S. Ich habe gerade einen Großauftrag erhalten, und zwar soll ich meinem Onkel bis Weihnachten oder Ende Januar einen Rechner zusammenstellen, bauen und einrichten. Er hat nämlich nicht sonderlich viel Ahnung von PCs, weshalb ich diese Aufgabe übernehmen darf. Das Budget leigt bei 1000€ +/-100€, für Rechner und Peripheriegeräte. In diesem Sinne: "Ich bin dann mal einkaufen."


----------



## Nekro (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Lampe ist ja mal geil 
Aus was besteht sie, Kühlrippen?^^ Wäre schön wenn du ein Foto im Betrieb machen könntest


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Intern ist ein Kühlkörper für die LED verbaut. Vorher hatte ich oben noch einen 40mm Lüfter eingebaut (), aber er war mir zu laut und so warm wird die LED auch gar nicht. 

Ein Bild vom Betrieb kann ich beim nächsten Mal nachreichen, viel sehen wird man aber nicht, weil die Kamera überlastet werden wird. 


Euer Rat ist gefragt, und zwar benötige ich einen neuen Bildschirm (für mich und mein Onkel bekommt dann meinen jetzigen). Ich denke 22" Bildschirmdiagonale wären schon ganz nett, außerdem sollte es eine LED Hintergrundbeleuchtung sein. Dann sollte er maximal 100€ kosten und nach Möglichkeit von Samsung sein.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht schon besser aus, auch wenn ich es vorher schon relativ ordentlich fand.
Vorallem wenn ich bei mir mal hinter den Monitor, unter Schreibtscih und so gucke.

Was mir aber doch etwas fehlt ist wie du die Kabel versteckt hast.

Mir gefällt die Lampe auch gut

PS: Für Hundert € nen Moni und 22 Zoll kannst du schon mal knicken, denn da findest du nur das.

PPS: Du solltest zumindest mal so 150€ oder was in der Richtung bezahlen.
Dann bekämst du zB den LG E2240T oder den Samsung SyncMaster BX2235  oder den ASUS VH222H


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mit dem Monitor sieht es aber mau aus.  Dann werde ich wohl doch noch 50€ dazubezahlen müssen.

Ich habe jetzt folgende Komponenten ausgesucht:

*CPU:* AMD Phenom II X6 1055 T
*CPU Kühler:* Scythe Mugen 2
*RAM:* Corsair DDR3 1333 CL9 (denselben, den ich vorher auch hatte)
*GPU:* MSI N450GTS Cyclone (So gemein die Marketing-Abteilung von MSI auch zu mir war, die Karten sind super)
*HDD:* Samsung SpinPoint F2 1TB
*ODD:* LG  (mein altes Laufwerk)
*NT:* Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro P8 680W
*Gehäuse:* Lian Li PC-A05
*MB:* MSI 790FX-GD70 (mein altes Mainboard)
*TFT:* Phillips Brilliance 19" Widescreen 
*OS:* Bill Gates ist reich genug!
____________________
gesamt: ~850€



Edit: Was haltet ihr hiervon?


----------



## Black_PC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Für was will dein Onkel den Rechner nutzen, wobei das Netzteil auf jeden Fall oversized ist, da langt auch eins mit 550 Watt.


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Am Netzteil würde ich nicht sparen, denn falls er mal aufrüsten möchte, könnte es Probleme geben. Außerdem sind die meisten anderen Netzteile bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar. Des Weiteren lässt das Budget diese Option ja durchaus zu.

Er möchte mit dem Rechner hauptsächlich ins Internet, aber auch ab und zu ein Spiel spielen. Deshalb sollten die Komponneten leistungstechnisch eigentlich passen.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Am Netzteil würde ich nicht sparen, denn falls er mal aufrüsten möchte, könnte es Probleme geben. Außerdem sind die meisten anderen Netzteile bei Hardwareversand nicht verfügbar. Des Weiteren lässt das Budget diese Option ja durchaus zu.



Trotzdem finde ich es mit 680 Watt noch Oversized, und wieso dann nicht gleich ein Seasonic X-650/660, ist semi-passiv also noch leiser, 80 Plus Gold, außerdem auch noch vollmoldular.



L.B. schrieb:


> Er möchte mit dem Rechner hauptsächlich ins Internet, aber auch ab und zu ein Spiel spielen. Deshalb sollten die Komponneten leistungstechnisch eigentlich passen.



Wieso dann nicht noch etwas Geld in eine GTX 460 setzen, denn die ist noch mal schneller, aber auch schön leise.


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Seasonic ist meiner Meinung nach zu teuer, ebenso wie eine GTX460. Mein Onkel wird sowieso nicht die allerneuesten Spiele spielen, weshalb ich ihm auch meinen Werkstattrechner geben könnte und es wäre leistungstechnisch immer noch völlig aureichend.  

Außerdem wird ja auch noch ein bisschen übertaktet. 

Was die Lautstärke betrifft, da wird auch nicht so kleinlich sein. Solange man keine GTX480 einbaut, die im nächsten Moment abhebt, stellt das also auch kein Problem da.


Edit: 

Würdet ihr eher zu diesem oder zu diesem Monitor greifen?


----------



## h_tobi (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würde eher den Samsung SyncMaster P2250 nehmen, da er etwas heller leuchtet.
Ansonsten sind sie ja fast identisch.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eher der P2250, wenn du bei amazon den bestellst würdest du sogar noch 5€ sparen, außerdem zahlst du da auch keine Versandkosten.


----------



## Nekro (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



h_tobi schrieb:


> Ich würde eher den Samsung SyncMaster P2250 nehmen


/sign  Guter Monitor!

Btw, habe den SyncMaster P2270 und bin sehr zufrieden! Super Bild und auch vom Äußeren her sehr stylisch! Zwischen den Beiden tut sich von der Leistung her nicht sehr viel, glaub ich.


----------



## L.B. (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dann ist der P2250 gekauft. Denselben habe ich letztens meinem Klassenkameraden für seinen Rechner ausgesucht, allerdings schadet eine fachlich kompetente Aussage eurerseits nie. 

Wie sieht es leistungstechnisch zwischen GTS250 und GTS450 aus?



Edit: Die Bestellung mit dem SyncMaster P22500 bei Amazon ist schon abgeschickt.


----------



## Nekro (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr gut, mit viel Glück hast du ihn am Wochenende


----------



## Own3r (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Zwischen der GTS250 und GTS450 tut sich nicht ganz so viel, nur dass die GTS450 DX11 usw. hat.


----------



## L.B. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So wie es aussieht, kommt der Bildschirm schon morgen, da er laut Sendungsverfolgung bereits im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurde. (Danke für den Tipp, bei Amazon zu bestellen, Black_PC )


Die Bleche sollten gleich auch kommen (ca. 7 Uhr), bereitet euch also auf das Jahrtausend-Update vor.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das wär cool, wenn der Moni morgen schon kommt, bist bestimmt mit dem zufrieden.

Kein Problem, aber wärst bestimmt auch selber drauf gekommen.

Freu mich schon auf das Jahrtausend-Update


----------



## BENNQ (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das hört sich ja vielversprechend an!!!


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal sehen was die Bleche zeigen


----------



## L.B. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

_*Millenium-Update #1*_()


So Leute, die Bleche sind da. Vorweg gibt es noch eine Information, und zwar sind das nur die Bleche, an denen nichts gekantet wird. D.h. das ist ungefähr die Hälfte an Blechen.  

Ich lasse einfach mal Bilder sprechen, weil ich noch etwas zu erledigen haben. Es müssen nämlich noch einige Anpassungen vorgenommen, bzw. erst einmal eingezeichnet werden. 

Falls die Pfeile auf der Folie die Richtung der Bürstung zeigen, ist der Riesen-Fail nicht eingetreten, die Bürstung passt. aumen:


Der Laser hat die Schutzfolie ganz schön abgefackelt. Die Reste werden mit einem Kupferstück abgeschabt, welches weicher als der Edelstahl ist.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

_*Millenium-Update #2
*_
Es geht weiter.  Morgen werde ich mich mit den Anpassungen befassen, d.h. es müssen die Ausschnitte für die senkrechten Rahmenteile vergrößert und einige Bohrungen gemacht werden.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sitzt,... (Keine Sorge, es geht mir nur um die Breite, der Deckel ist noch nicht da.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...passt,...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 ...wackelt nicht und hat keine Luft. (Das sind die Anpassungen, die für morgen auf dem Programm stehen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der einzige Fail, den ich mir erlaubt habe.  Aber was nicht passt, wird eben passend gemacht, also schneide ich in das Netzteil einfach ein Gewinde an der passenden Stelle.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es passt aber wie Arsch auf Eimer. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Passt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Passt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_*


*_


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

FEEEEEEETT es geht los^^


----------



## Black_PC (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt gut aus, will mehr.


----------



## Nekro (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es nimmt Gestalt an 
Sehr schön!


----------



## BENNQ (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jaaaaaa!!! Das ist es!!! Das warten hat sich echt gelohnt!!! Endlich kanns weiter gehn...


----------



## Own3r (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr gutes Zwischenergebnis ! Das mit dem NT ist schade, kann aber passieren


----------



## L.B. (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@all: Danke, ja, jetzt geht´s los.  
@Own3r: Wenn ich das NT anpasse, habe ich ja keinerlei Probleme mehr. In meinem Sileo passte außerdem auch eine Schraube nicht vernünftig. 

Gerade habe ich schon mit den ersten Anpassungen begonnen und Gewinde in die Zwischenböden geschnitten, sodass dort die Blenden montiert werden können. Einer der Zwischenböden ist allerdings um 1mm falsch gebohrt, sodass ich hier die Löcher ein wenig aufbohren muss. Das ist in Edelstahl allerdings leichter gesagt als getan.  Deshalb geb ich die Bleche am besten nochmal meinem Nachbarn mit, damit er die Anpassungen  mit entsprechendem Werkzeug vornehmen kann. Das würde auch heißen, dass ich mir stundenlanges Feilen an den Aussparungen ersparen könnte, denn dort kann man einfach die Ausschnitte größer stanzen.


----------



## h_tobi (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bleche sehen richtig schick aus, schön, das es jetzt endlich los geht. 
Die kleinen Fehler sind bisher nicht so gravierend, ich bin schon auf die gebürsteten Seiten gespannt.


----------



## L.B. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute abend gibt es wieder ein Update. Ich möchte nicht zuviel verraten, aber es wird spannend.  

@h_tobi: Danke.  Die Fehler sind noch zu verkraften, solange die anderen Bleche passen. Wichtig ist in erster Linie, dass die Außenmaße stimmen und alle Komponenten problemlos verbaut werden können.


----------



## L.B. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update:



Heute habe ich das Acrylglas gebohrt, sodass ich es bei der Endmontage einfach nur noch montieren muss. 
Des Weiteren ist der Bildschirm angekommen. 

Zuerst einmal die Bearbeitung des Windows. Zur Kontrolle habe ich die Bohrlöcher und Kanten eingezeichnet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann wurde das Ganze ordentlich gesichert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und anschließend umgedreht, sodass ich von oben bohren konnte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell wird hier zum Schluss eine Profilleiste (aus Edelstahl) montiert, damit das Blech nicht schwingen kann.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es fertig gebohrt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...und montiert aus. (Auf der Linse war Kondenswasser, deshalb ist das Licht so gestreut worden.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Bildschirm kam, wie oben schon gesagt, auch heute an. Also habe ich ihn ausgepackt, um ihn anzugucken.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Zubehör fällt recht umfangreich aus, denn alle benötigten Kabel liegen bei. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann war er auch schon aufgebaut. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der erste Test verlief problemlos und ein Pixelfehlertest ergab, dass ein vermeintlicher Pixelfehler nur ein Staubkorn war. Die DiRT2 Demo ist allerdings abgestürtzt, sodass ich keinen Test bezüglich der Bildrate machen konnte. 
Der Bilschirm gefällt mir auf jeden Fall sehr gut, ebenso der zusätzliche Platz den ich nun habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Man sieht keine Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

 [x!!***'#f++!!!]  
Jetzt muss ich die alle noch einmal hochladen. 


Edit: Könnt ihr die Bilder jetzt sehen? Irgendwie wurden die Anhänge nicht übernommen.


----------



## Own3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bilder kann man nur im Anhang sehen...

Schöne Bearbeitung des Windows 

Der Monitor ist auch nicht schlecht - wieso stürtzt denn DiRT2 ab? Normal ist das nicht.


----------



## L.B. (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was mit DiRT2 los ist, weiß ich auch nicht. Letztens lief die Demo ja schon nicht mehr vernünftig. Auf jeden Fall habe ich das Spiel normal gestartet, dann kam das DiRT2 Symbol, aber mehr auch nicht, selbst der Task-Manager lies sich nicht öffnen. Der Rechner selbst war aber nicht abgestürtzt, da er sich normal herunterfahren ließ. 
Wenn ich wieder ein Laufwerk habe, probiere ich mal NFS Shift aus. 


Gerade habe ich die Lüftungsbleche noch ein bisschen entgratet. Die anderen Bleche sind schon entgratet, da es dafür eine spezielle Maschine gibt, durch die mein Nachbar die Bleche gezogen hat. 
Dann habe ich auch noch die Performance der Lüftungsbleche getestet, d.h. den Luftdurchsatz. Dieser ist enorm, da die Bleche nur zu ca. 20% durch die Stege verschlossen sind. 



Wie geht es jetzt weiter? Das will ich euch sagen, und zwar werde ich am Sonntag den Rahmen, sowie die Zwischenböden zu meinem Nachbarn bringen, damit er die Ausschnitte an den Rahmen anpassen und die restlichen Bleche kanten kann. Das wird maximal bis Ende der Woche dauern. Dann werden die Bleche auf den Rahmen geschraubt. 

Morgen werden dann noch einige Bohrungen in die rechte Seitenwand gebohrt.


----------



## Own3r (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal sehen wie du das Bohren hinbekommst. Ich hoffe mal, dass du das mit deinem Spezialwerkzeug gut und schnell bohrst


----------



## h_tobi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Yammi, es wird immer besser  
und der Monitor macht sich gut zwischen den Boxen. 
Dann weiterhin viel Spaß und Erfolg.


----------



## prost (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

oO die Boxen sind größer als der Monitor 
Na dann viel Spass


----------



## L.B. (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, Danke. 

So, heute habe ich wieder jede Menge geschafft. Da wären die Bohrungen um die Luftüngsschlitze im Seitenteil, der Zuschnitt des Edelstahlgewebes und die Bearbeitung des einen Lüftungsbleches, damit es sich montieren lässt. 

In Bildern sieht das Ganze dann so aus:  (Ich hoffe, dass es heute besser funktioniert als gestern.)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Noch ein kleiner Test, ob die spätere Rückplatte passt. (Diese bietet im Zeitalter von Quad-SLI natürlich neuen Slots. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und auch beim Hecklüfter wurde nichts dem Zufall überlassen.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sieht gut aus 
Gut find ich aber auch den kleinen Strom-Heizlüfter  Ist deine Werkstatt außerhalb in der Garage o.ä.?


----------



## L.B. (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Nekro: Ja die Werkstatt ist in der Garage. Der Lüfter bringt allerdings nicht viel außer einer gehörigen Erkältung. 


Es gibt noch mehr Bilder: 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Einfach nur geil die Bilder, ich kann nicht genug vom Edelstahl sehen. 
Gut, das du eine neue Feile gekauft hast, mit einer Gebrauchten würde ich auch nicht an die Bleche gehen.


----------



## L.B. (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Feile habe ich vor allem deshalb gekauft, weil ich keine kleine Rundfeile hatte. 
Das wäre es aber gewesen mit Feilen, die Ausschnitte für die senkrechten Streben werden größer gestanzt. 

Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich die Bleche auf den Rahmen bekomme. Für die 12 Löcher habe ich eine Akkuladung gebraucht (15€-Akkuschrauber ) und der Bohrer war danach auch nicht mehr ganz so scharf.


----------



## Black_PC (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schaut alles sehr gut aus.


----------



## Nekro (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> 15€-Akkuschrauber (...)12 Löcher habe ich eine Akkuladung gebraucht(...) Bohrer war danach auch nicht mehr ganz so scharf.



Da spart man nicht nur Geld, sondern auch Qualität und Haltbarkeit


----------



## Gnome (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Geil! Einfach nur geil! Mir gefällt das, wie du arbeitest - alles so schön sauber und präzise. Hast du fein gefeilt, sieht Klasse aus . Bin richtig gespannt wie es zum Schluss ausschaut. Wenn du weiter so sauber arbeitest, wird das richtig Klasse!

Der Stuhl im Bild 1 is doch mal die Oberhärte


----------



## Own3r (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gute Bearbeitung der Bleche !


----------



## BENNQ (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt richtig geil aus!!! Ich freu mich schon richtig auf den eingebauten zustand!!!


----------



## Schrauberopi (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gefällt mir sehr gut, was Du machst.  Absolut saubere Arbeit.

LG


----------



## L.B. (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Nekro: Ok, der Akkuschrauber ist Schrott (), aber der Bohrer ist allerfeinste Qualität von meinem Nachbarn. Edelstahl ist schon verdammt fest, das geht natürlich auf das Werkzeug. 

@Gnome: Danke, auch dir.  Ich bin selbst extrem gespannt, wie später alles wirkt, am meisten freue ich mich schon auf den Innenausbau.  
P.S. Der Stuhl ist gar nicht so unbequem wie er aussieht. 

@Own3r: Danke, ja der Zeitaufwand lohnt sich bei so etwas immer. Denn man hat ja kein Alublech, das später eine Pumpenhalterung werden soll, wo man sich dann Fails beim Bohren erlauben kann. (Wer erinnert sich noch daran? siehe ca. Seite 15) 

@BENNQ: Danke, Danke. Ich hoffe, dass der "eingebaute Zustand" nicht mehr allzu fern liegt.  

@Schrauberopi: Schön dich in meinem Tagebuch begrüßen zu dürfen.  


Morgen wird die nächste Etappe angegeangen, d.h ich werde den Rahmen und die beiden Zwischenböden zu meinem Nachbarn bringen, damit er die restlichen Bleche kanten und die Ausschnitte an den Zwischenböden vergrößern kann. Danach geht es dann mit den Metallarbeiten weiter.


----------



## reisball (11. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hatte die letzten Tage keinen Rechner und konnte heute erst dein Update bewundern.
Die Bleche sehen echt gut aus! Bin gespannt, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## L.B. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@reisball: Es freut mich, dass dir meine Arbeit gefällt. 


Gerade habe ich noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn über das weitere Vorgehen gesprochen. er wird zunächst die Kleiteile (Slotbleche, Rückblech, Frontanschlusshalterung, Festplattensockel und das Festplattengehäuse) kanten und danach den Rahmen zum Kanten der größeren Komponenten wie MB-Träger und Frontschale mitnehmen.

Des Weiteren habe ich gestern Abend noch die Luftfilter angepasst, d.h. deren Ecken abgerundet, sowie einen Filter für den vierfach Lüfterausschnitt ausgeschnitten. So gelangt nachher nirgendwo Staub in das Gehäuse.


----------



## Acid (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

hier gehts ja mächtig vorran  gefällt mir! Die Bearbeitung sieht wirklich sehr sauber aus!


----------



## L.B. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, Acid. 

So, gerade habe ich die Vergrößerung an den Ausschnitten für die senkrechten Streben eingezeichnet. Morgen wird das Ganze dann gefräst, da man so kleine Werkstücke nicht mehr stanzen kann.


----------



## Gnome (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Freu mich auf deine nächsten Updates


----------



## L.B. (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Gnome: Bitte, auch wenn es heute nicht ganz so viel zu sehen gibt. 


Update: 


Heute habe ich eigentlich nicht viel gemacht, eher Kleinarbeiten. 


Zuerst einmal wurden die Vergrößerungen der Auschnitte angezeichnet. Normalerweise hätte man das schon einplanen können, allerdings wäre es dann später nicht optimal eingepasst. So kann ich auf die lokalen Gegebenheiten (Schweißnähte, Toleranzen) eingehen und es wird nachher einfach perfekt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren habe ich noch die Gewinde für das Shoggy geschnitten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und zu guter Letzt wurden aus Langeweile alle verkohlten Kunstofffetzen auf den Bohrungen entfernt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zudem habe ich noch Klettband für die LED Stripes zurechtgeschnitten und montiert.


----------



## Nekro (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> Und zu guter Letzt wurden aus Langeweile alle verkohlten Kunstofffetzen auf den Bohrungen entfernt.


Ohje, das sieht nach Fummelarbeit aus^^
Aber bei dem Schwamm hab ich damals Nerven verloren, sowas wabbeliges zu fixieren...ätzend.Sieht gut aus!


----------



## Own3r (12. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Fortschritte sehen gut aus


----------



## BENNQ (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Besser zu wenig abschneiden und dann größer machen als wenns dann zu groß wäre!


----------



## L.B. (13. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Nekro: Mein Shoggy ist eigentlich alles andere als wackelig, weshalb die Montage nicht wirklich problematisch ist. 

@Own3r: Danke 

@BENNQ: Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht. Denn der Rahmen ist zwar schon sehr präzise gearbeitet, aber bei den Ausschnitten reicht schon ein zehntel Millimeter und nichts geht mehr. 

Wenn nachher mein Nachbar kommt, werde ich mal zu ihm gehen und die Ausschnitte bearbeiten.
Wenn er das Werkzeug nicht vergessen hat, solltet ihr nachher schon das Ergebnis bestaunen können.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Langsam aber sicher geht es voran, ich freue mich auf dein nächstes Update, bisher hast du alles 
sehr sauber und genau gemacht.


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Danke. 


So, gestern kamen noch zwei große Bleche an, und zwar die Front (mit Deckel und Boden), sowie der Mainboardträger. Warum gab es gestern kein Update gab, kann ich euch sagen, und zwar passte der Mainboardträger absolut gar nicht in den Rahmen, weil das Blech durch das Kanten zu hoch geworden ist. Nur noch halb bei Bewusstsein () habe ich dann das andere Blech angepasst. Nachdem ich das Kreppband entfernt hatte, passte diese Blech mit ein bisschen Gewalt aber ganz gut. Deshalb bin ich wahrscheinlich nicht komplett durchgedreht.  So problematisch das auch klingt, so harmlos ist es eigentlich, denn das Blech wird einfach gewalzt und neu gekantet.  

Bilder habe ich in der Hektik gestern keine gemacht, ich werde später aber noch welche nachliefern. 

Heute habe ich mich dann mit den Zwischenböden beschäftigt, und die Ausschnitte größer gefeilt. Allerdings habe ich erst die Hälfte fertig und werde den Rest erst morgen machen.

[...]



Gerade hat mein Nachbar den MB-Träger gebracht.  Wohaaa, man sieht nicht einmal, dass das Blech vorher schon einmal gekantet war und es passt diesmal sogar.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das freut mich für dich, wäre wirklich ärgerlich gewesen. 
Dann weiterhin viel Spaß beim Feilen, V2A macht ja richtig Spaß....


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dass es wieder iO ist


----------



## BENNQ (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So viele bananen!!! Da freut sich aber jemand! Schön wenn dir dein projekt spaß macht! Mir machts auch spaß!!! Richtig super


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hehe.  

Aber h_tobi hat es genau getroffen, V2A feilen macht wirklich Spaß, ich kann kaum noch meine Arme bewegen und habe eigentlich nur 1,6cm Material abgetragen und das in zweieinhalb Stunden. 

Morgen muss ich noch die andere Hälfte wegfeilen, wobei ich gerade schon mit dem Dremel Vorarbeit geleistet habe. Aber habt ihr schon mal eine Dremelscheibe zur Rotglut gebracht? Mit Edelstahl geht das.  

Des Weiteren muss ich morgen noch die M3er Gewinde im MB-Träger schneiden und noch die Löcher in die Halterung für die Front-USB Anschlüsse bohren. 


Aber genug gequatscht, hier sind Bilder. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jetzt erkennt man schon die Form des Case ganz gut 

Die Bleche wurden sehr gut gelasert !


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, wobei der Dank ja an den Laser gehen muss.  Allerdings sind beim Lasern feine Grate entstanden, die noch entfernt werden müssen.


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sollte (fast ) kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Black_PC (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt gut aus, jetzt muss man es sich auch gar nicht mehr vorstellen, weil man es ja jetzt sieht.

PS: Das Fail...äh Feilen, ist bestimmt kein Spass, aber es lohnt sich bestimmt


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Um ehrlich zu sein, hängen mir die Metallarbeiten jetzt schon zum Hals raus, aber glücklicherweise ist es ja nicht mehr ganz so viel. Morgen sollte mein Nachbar die restlichen Teile gekantet haben, also Festplattenkäfig und Rückplatte. Danach wird es ernst, d.h. die Bleche werden montiert. Dazu baue ich die Komponenten (bzw. Dummies) ein und werde dann Löcher bohren und später Gewinde schneiden. Allerdings ist es mir immer noch ein Rätsel, wie ich die knapp 80 Bohrungen im 2,5mm starken Rahmenmaterial überleben soll, ohne einen Nervenzusammenbruch oder Ähnliches zu erleiden.  Meint ihr, ich sollte die Bohrungen vorher körnen oder einfach die Bleche als Schablone benutzen (Man bedenke aber, dass ich 3,2mm Löcher bohren muss und die Bleche 4mm Löcher haben)? 

Die Laufwerkshalterung muss ich morgen auch noch ein bisschen aufbiegen, da sie ein wenig "überkantet" ist, sodass das Laufwerk nur mit Gewalt eingebaut werden kann, was ja nicht gerade optimal ist.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Platte sieht sehr gut aus, noch mal einen dicken  an deinen Nachbarn, echt super
wie er dich unterstützt. 

Edit: Bohr mit 4mm und der Platte an, danach kannst du ohne Platte die kleineren Löcher bohren. 

Edit2: Mit Anbohren meine ich nur die Lochmitte markieren.


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das ist eine sehr gute Idee.  
Ich habe mich bei meinem Nachbarn schon mit einem halben Kilogramm Schokolade revanchiert, aber das ist natürlich noch ein bisschen knickerig. Mal sehen, was mir noch einfällt.


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal schauen was du uns für Ergebnisse präsentierst !


----------



## L.B. (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gerade habe ich mal das Maotherboard auf den MB-Träger gehalten, um zu testen, ob alles passt. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass das Motherboard und damit sämtliche Öffnungen, etc. um 2cm zu weit nach rechts verschoben sind. In der Planung ist dies aber nicht der Fall, weshalb hier beim Übertragen in das CAD-Programm ein Fehler passiert sein muss.  Ich kann natürlich jetzt einfach das Motherboard um zwei Zentimeter verschieben, die Öffnungen für das Kabelmanagment und die Öffnung unter dem Prozessor wären dann aber völlig deplatziert.


----------



## Schelmiii (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hmm, das ist ärgerlich. Is wohl der erste größere Fail, den man nicht so ohne weiteres ausbügeln kann. Willst du das Blech neu lasern lassen?


----------



## Own3r (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Die* müssen die Bleche neu lasern, da sie etwas falsch gemacht haben. Das wäre nämlich sehr ärgerlich, wenn du es so lassen würdest.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja sind da nur die Bohrungen für die Abstantshalter Falsch ?
Wenn ja lässt sich das ja beheben. 
Oder ist wirklich alles Falsch ? Also auch das Loch für den CPU Kühler ?
Mach mal ein Bild


----------



## Acid (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn der Nachbar noch nicht derb gestresst ist würde ichs auch neu lasern lassen 

Zu den Bohrungen kann ich dir wirklich nur die Edelstahlbohrer empfehlen, ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht, habe bisher schon alles ausprobiert! Edelstahlbohrer aus dem Baumarkt, Tin beschichtete Bohrer.... man braucht damit locker 3x so lange! Wirklich extremer unterschied.


----------



## Nekro (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Oh das ist nicht gut.
Da musst du aber nochmal anschellen um meckern!


----------



## h_tobi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ui, das ist natürlich nicht so doll, kann aber passieren. 
Ich würde das Blech auch noch mal neu machen lassen, alles Andere wäre in meinen Augen nicht 
angebracht. Gerade der MB Tray ist ein wichtiges Teil vom Case.


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Neu gelasert werden, muss das Blech auf jeden Fall, da sämtliche Ausschnitte und Bohrungen falsch platziert sind. 
Heute habe ich in drei Stunden wieder einige Zentimeter Edelstahl weggefeilt und würde den ganzen Mist am liebsten in die Tonne treten und mir ein Lian Li Gehäuse holen.


----------



## h_tobi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nicht aufgeben, du schaffst das schon, vor allem wird dich das Ergebnis am Ende entschädigen, glaub mir. 
Lange Hübe kurze Pausen hat mein Meister damals gesagt.


----------



## BENNQ (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das ist ja besch... Jetzt haste so lang drauf gewartet und jetzt is es falsch... Naja immer die nerven bewahren und nicht aufgeben!!!


----------



## prost (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bis jetzt liefs doch so gut, also nicht die Nerven verlieren, dann schaffst du das schon


----------



## Own3r (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich hoffe auch, dass du einen kühlen Kopf behälst


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Erst einmal Danke für eure "Unterstützung", das motiviert. 


Falls sich schon irgendjemand nach der Tonne erkunden wollte, muss ich ihn leider enttäuschen.  Ich habe nämlich die Zwischenböden soweit eingepasst und muss nichts mehr feilen.  *neutronensternvomherzenfall* 
Aber ich kann euch sagen, wenn man acht Stunden gearbeitet hat, um ~0,8cm³ Material abzutragen, geht es einem nicht mehr so gut. 

Auf den Bildern habe ich den Boden eingelegt, der Deckel ist natürlich auch schon fertig, nur gibt es da beim Fotografieren Komplikationen mit der Gravitation. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und weil es so schön ist, gibt es noch ein Bildchen vom Innenraum. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wegen des MB-Trägers werde ich noch einmal mit meinem Nachbarn sprechen und ihn fragen, was er dazu meint. Würde man die Abstandshalter des Motherboards versetzen, wäre der Motherboardträger funktionstüchtig und auch alle anderen Komponenten ließen sich einbauen, es wäre halt nur anders als geplant und die Funktion wäre leicht beeinträchtigt. Da der MB-Träger aber nicht unbedingt mit dem Rahmen verschraubt werden muss (er wird zusammen mit den Zwischenböden befestigt), wird der weitere Fortschritt des Projekts eigentlich nicht behindert. Deshalb sehe ich nicht darin kein allzu großes Problem.


----------



## BENNQ (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na das ist ja super! Dann is ja genug zeit es neu lasern zu lassen...


----------



## Own3r (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann klär das mal mit dem Nachbarn


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das klingt ja schon mal besser. Ich denke das Versetzen der Abstandhalter wäre das sinnvollste auch wenn das wieder ne blöde Arbeit wird da das auch wieder genau geschehen muss. 

Aber 2 Dinge hab ich noch.

1. Wenn du Das Case zusammenbaust nimmst du hoffentlich eine Dämpfung zwieschen die einzelnen Bleche mit rein oder ? Ansonsten besteht die Gefahr das sich schwinungen übertragen und es Laut wird.

2. Wenn du Das Case zusammenbaust solltest du die Folie an den schnittpunketen abziehen. Und damit sie besser abgehen solltest du sie je nachdem wie Warm es am Arbeitsplatz ist noch etwas erwärmen. Denn da gehen die Folien am besten ab.


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also wenn in nächster Zeit noch etwas gelasert werden muss, dann kann ich ja noch mein Blech mit lasern lassen. Das sollte dann auch nicht zu teuer sein. Aber das muss ich erst besprechen.  Die Abstandshalter zu vesetzen sollte eigentlich nicht zu viel Arbeit sein, allerdings wäre das Kabelmangment inaktzeptabel und der Ausschnitt unter dem Prozessor würde auch nicht wirklich passen. 

Die Folie lässt sich eigentlich problemlos entfernen, selbst bei knapp über 0°C in der Werkstatt. 

Eine Isolation unter den Blechen war zuerst eingeplant, dann habe ich die Idee aber wieder verworfen. Wenn ich jetzt aber darüber nachdenke, wäre das eine sehr sinnvolle Sache, denn zum einen würden keine Schwingungen übertragen werden und zum anderen würden kleinere Ungenauigkeiten keine Probleme bezüglich der Passgenauigkeit mehr machen. 

Ich denke, dass morgen die restlichen Teile fertig gekantet sein sollten, sodass ich dann das weitere Vorgehen organisieren kann.


----------



## Schrauberopi (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sind aber allerfeinste Metallarbeiten, die Du uns hier zeigst. Gefällt mir richtig gut. 
 Ich denke, das Ergebnis ist so einige Blasen an den Händen wert. 

Freue mich auf mehr.


LG


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke.  

Mehr wird es vorausichtlich morgen geben, denn es müssen noch sowohl die Halterung für die Frontanschlüsse gebohrt als auch das Inlay für das LCD bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Nekro (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gefällt! 
Da sieht man doch das sich die Arbeit gelohnt hat.


----------



## h_tobi (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Blech passt perfekt, also hat sich die Arbeit doch gelohnt. 
Du könntest als Unterlage für die Bleche eine dünne Moosgummimatten nehmen, die bekommst du in jedem gut sortierten Bastel- 
oder Zeitschriftenladen mit Bürozubehör.


----------



## L.B. (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da bei mir heute auch die Schule ausgefallen ist (es hat allerdings nicht mal geschneit ), habe ich gerade das Feintuning an den Ausschnitten vorgenommen. Denn es gab noch einige Unwinkel und unsaubere Flächen, aber jetzt erfüllt es meine Qualitätsanforderungen einigermaßen. 

Nachher stehen noch das Inlay und einige Bohrungen an. 

P.S. Für die Dämmung könnte man Armaflex nehmen, zumindest hat das mein Nachbar vorgeschlagen. Das kann man wenigstens direkt aufkleben, sodass es nicht verrutschen kann.


Edit: Heute habe ich eine Menge geschafft und auch die restlichen Komponenten wie HDD-Käfig und Rückblende, die allerdings nicht passt, sind angekommen. Bilder werden gleich nachgereicht.


----------



## L.B. (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update: 

Wie gesagt habe ich heute einige Arbeiten, die noch ausstanden, erledigt. Darunter die Anpassung des Inlays und die Bohrung der Front-USB Halterung. Beides ging relativ problemlos vonstatten und war verhältnismäßig schnell fertig. 

In Bildern sieht das so aus: 

Um die Frontblende zu bohren war ein relativ aufwendiges Konstrukt aufzubauen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Bohrungen sind ausnahmsweise sehr gut geworden, da ich sie mit der Standbohrmaschine gemacht habe. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Laufwerkshalterung passt noch nicht so wirklich und musste deshalb ein wenig aufegogen werden. Es passt aber immer noch nicht wirklich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einpassung des Inlays hingegen ging wieder relativ einfach, auch wenn ich ein bisschen feilen ( -><-) musste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und eingebaut macht das Ganze schon etwas her, auch wenn ich noch andere Abstandsbolzen benötige, weil ich die Kunststoffbolzen beschädigt habe. (Ich wollte ein M4 Gewinde bohren, welches aber total schief geworden ist.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des Weiteren sind die restlichen Bleche fertig geworden, darunter dieser schöne HDD-Käfig, der sogar relativ problemlos passt.  Alleridngs müssen hier noch einige Streben manuell nachgekantet werden, weil die Matrize der Kantbank zu groß war. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rückblende ist ein einziger Fail, denn erst einmal passt sie nicht in die Aussparung in de rRückseite, und darüber hinaus wurde beim Zeichnen in CAD die Öffnung für das I/O Shiel verkleinert, damit sich das Blech kanten lässt. Dumm nur, dass das I/O Shield jetzt nicht mehr passt.  Weiß jemand, woher ich eine solche Rückblende bekommen könnte? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der MB-Träger wird jetzt weiterverwendet, weil die Verschiebung der Ausschnitte nicht ganz so problemmatisch wie gedacht ist. Hier sieht man den Träger mit Motherboard, welches allerdings gut 8cm schmaler als ein normales ATX-Board ist. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also das panel bekommste aus nem altem case... Sonst siehts echt top aus!


----------



## L.B. (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Problem ist nur, dass ich neun Slots brauche und die gibt es nur in den neueren Gehäuse. 


P.S. Ich habe letztens ja die Bohrungen für die USB Anschlüsse gemacht. Dabei ist mir eine Bohrung zu tief geraten (der Akkuschrauber ist schuld ), weshalb ich Langlöcher gefeilt habe. Wie das aussieht, kann man im Bild im Anhang sehen. Würdet ihr das so lassen oder den gesamten Bereich um die Ausschnitte wegnehmen und dort eine Platte einsetzten, in die dann die Aussparungen und Bohrungen gemacht würden? Das hätte den Vorteil, dass man bei einem Bus-Update (falls USB 3.0 nicht mehr aktuell ist ) einfach die Platte durch eine neue mit den entsrechenden Ausschnitten ersetzen müsste.


----------



## Nekro (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würds so lassen, sieht ganz gut aus!


----------



## prost (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Lassen, sieht doch gut aus 
Das Gehäuse wird auch schon, das mit der Rückblende ist natürlich doof 
Wirst aber sicher noch eine Lösung finden (und wenn du die Slots mit Kabelbindern fixierst )


----------



## L.B. (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Spätestens, wenn ein von Kabelbindern zusammengehaltener Hardwarehaufen unter meninem Schreibtisch vor sich hin arbeitet, sollte ich mir aber Gedanken über die Quaität des Projektes machen.  

Naja, irgendeine Lösung wird sich schon finden.  


Auf jeden Fall beginnt demnächst schon einmal die Montage der Bleche auf dem Rahmen, da mein Nachbar jetzt Urlaub hat und mir helfen wollte. Ich denke mit seiner Unterstützung sollte das gut zwei Tagen, wenn nicht sogar schneller, erledigt sein.

P.S. Es sind exakt 69 Bohrungen , wenn ich den MB-Träger nicht auf dem Rahmen verschraube.


----------



## Nekro (16. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> da mein Nachbar jetzt Urlaub hat und mir helfen wollte.


Da hast du echt Glück das er dich so unterstützt, dafür musst du ihn aber auch mal spielen lassen wenn alles fertig ist


----------



## h_tobi (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da die Langlöcher gleichmäßig sind, kannst du es so lassen. 
Das mit dem I/O Blech ist schon ärgerlich, ich hoffe, du findest da noch eine passende Lösung,
den Ausschnitt kannst du wohl nicht mehr anpassen oder?


----------



## STER187 (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@ tobi: würde sagen, dass sich das mit nen Dremel richten lassen würde 

mfg


----------



## Gnome (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wow! Sieht verdammt gut aus, was du hier wieder bastelst. Leider kann ich dir mit der I/O Blende nicht weiterhelfen. Viel Glück, dass du was passendes findest


----------



## L.B. (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Zwar habe ich heute nichts weiter gebastelt, allerdings habe ich noch einige Klebesockel für Kabelbinder und neue Abstandsbolzen bei Conrad bestellt. Ich denke, dass ich demnächst mit der Montage der Außenbleche beginnen werde, die kleineren Probleme werden dann mit der Zeit auch noch gelöst.  

@h_tobi: Die Frontanschlüsse werde ich dann erst einmal so lassen. Ändern kann man es später immer noch. 

@STER187: Mit dem Dremel lässt sich da nicht viel ausrichten. Ich habe  ja die Ausschnitte vor dem Feilen mit dem Dremel bearbeitet, wobei ich  das eher als "Ich brutzel meine Diamantschleifscheibe" als ein Abtrennen  bezeichnen würde.  

@Gnome: Danke.  Ich habe jetzt mal bei Cooler Master angefragt, ob sie nicht das Panel des HAF X als Erstazteil verkaufen.


----------



## L.B. (19. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bleche sind noch nicht montiert, allerdings habe ich schon kleinere Vorbereitungen für diesen, ich würde sagen den kritischsten Bauschritt, getroffen. 
Einmal habe ich sämtliche Bohrungen von innen entgratet, dazu habe ich einfach mit einem etwas größeren Bohrer den Grat weggebohrt und zudem habe ich zur Kontrolle sämtliche Bohrungen angezeichnet. Das hat gut eine halbe Stunde gedauert, wobei das Anzeichnen auch schon relativ kompliziert war. Das eigentliche Bohren sollte demnach in gut drei Stunden erledigt sein. Falls morgen die Schule ausfallen sollte (die Wetterlage sieht derzeit gut aus ) und mein Nachbar Zeit und Lust hat, werden die Bleche also morgen befestigt. 

Des Weiteren habe ich heute einen einfachen USB Hub gebaut, damit der Empfänger meiner Maus, näher an der Maus ist. Die Verpackung verspricht zwar eine Reichweite von 5 Metern, davon merkt man aber nicht viel.  Ein Bildchen gibt es beim nächsten Update.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So wie es heute bei uns aussieht, solltest du wirklich gute Chancen auf einen Schulausfall haben, 
Dann weiterhin gutes Gelingen, ich freue mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie prognostiziert ist heute bei uns die Schule ausgefallen, weshalb ich später zu meinem Nachbarn gehen werde.  Falls er keine Lust hat, kann er mir dann aber erklären, wie man das Material am besten bohrt. Ich denke das Ankörnen wird genauso gemacht wie h_tobi es letztens beschrieben hat.

Bilder gibt es dann natürlich auch.


----------



## h_tobi (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, dann hat das Wetter ja auch seine guten Seiten, ich freue mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe meinen Nachbarn gerade gefragt, ob er Zeit hat und heute nachmittag möchte er mir helfen.  Bis dahin werde ich mich geistig auf diesen äußerst kritischen Bauschritt vorbereiten, indem ich in C programmiere.


----------



## L.B. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update: 


Wie versprochen wurden heute die Bleche zum größten Teil montiert. Das war problematischer als gedacht, weil der Rahmen durch das Schweißen leicht verzogen ist und es so zu erheblichen Passungenauigkeiten bei der Frontblende kam. Mein Nachbar hat dann den Rahmen gerichtet, indem er ihn in der Garage auf den Boden geschlagen hat, sodass es danbach besser passte. Eine Ecke ist allerdings immer noch alles andere als passend, hier muss der Rahmen nochmals gerichtet werden.  
Des Weiteren habe ich den Gewindeschneider beim dritten Loch, dass ich gebohrt habe abgebrochen, sodass es nicht weitergehen konnte. 

Aus irgendeinem Grund bin ich mit dem Ergebnis nicht wirklich zufrieden, wahrscheinlich wegen der nicht passenden Ecke. Ich hoffe, dass sich das morgen richten lässt. 
Das Problem ist, dass es mal wieder zu genau nehme, was bei Metallarbeiten alles andere als sinnvoll ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist die noch nicht passende Ecke. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht hier, dass der Rahmen deutlich übersteht. Das ist der Teile, der an der vorderen Ecke fehlt, sodass hier von hinten nochmals richtig draufgehämmert werden muss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es bis auf einige Kleinigkeiten ganz gut geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schelmiii (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Top Verarbeitung. Dein Perfektionismus wird am Ende eindeutig mit einem suoer Ergebnis honoriert werden.


----------



## prost (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schaut doch schon richtig gut aus 
das mit der Ecke ist aber erstmal wirklich nicht so schlimm..
wichtig ist das Gesamtergebnis


----------



## L.B. (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke euch beiden.  Wenn ich die Ecke morgen noch hinbekomme, bin ich mit dem Ergebnis auch zufrieden.


----------



## Own3r (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Ecke bekommst du schon hin


----------



## Nekro (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

einfach kräftig ranhämmern 
Sieht ansonsten echt gut aus,auch der HUB  Wenn der noch etwas verkleidet wird, top!


----------



## Black_PC (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt gut aus


----------



## Acid (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht super aus bisher! Freue mich über weitere Updates!


----------



## Darkknightrippper (20. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

sieht doch super aus. Die kleine Ecke wirst du schon richten können.


----------



## h_tobi (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, das Case sieht super aus, die kleinen Fertigungstoleranzen 
bekommst du auch noch gerichtet, ich kann es kaum erwarten das Case ohne die Schutzfolien zu sehen.


----------



## L.B. (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gleich kommt noch mal mein Nachbar und wollte mir beim Richten helfen (bevor ich da irgendetwas kaputtkloppe ). Dann werden noch die letzten drei Bleche montiert bzw. die Löcher dafür gebohrt. Gewinde kann ich aber noch nicht schneiden, da ich keinen Gewindeschneider mehr habe.


----------



## Own3r (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal schauen, wie es später aussieht


----------



## Nekro (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bilder, wir wollen Bilder


----------



## L.B. (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Leider hat sich mein Nachbar nicht mehr gemeldet oder ich war gerade bei OBI. Auf jeden Fall habe ich einen M4 Gewindeschneider besorgt, damit es weitergehen kann. Die letzten vier Bohrungen auf dem Deckel habe ich selbst hinbekommen, wobei der Bohrer nie da gebohrt hat, wo ich wollte.  Trotzdem passt es.  Die anderen Arbeiten muss ich auf morgen verschieben. 
Ein paar Kleinigkeiten wie das Aufbohren der Löcher auf 5mm und Entgraten habe ich aber schon erledigt, sodass die letzten drei Bleche in 30 Minuten montiert sein sollten. Den MB-Träger habe ich auch schon teilweise eingepasst. 
Mein Vater meinte auch noch mal, dass man einen verschweißten Edelstahlrahmen so viel biegen und richten kann wie man möchte, ohne, dass irgendetwas bricht oder dergleichen.  Deshalb sollte die letzte Ecke auch kein großes Problem darstellen. 

Ich denke, ihr könnt morgen mit einem Update rechnen.  Als Entschädigung für das Update habe ich euch einen Taschenrechner programmiert.


----------



## h_tobi (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mach dir keinen Stress, wir haben Zeit.


----------



## BENNQ (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hört sich ja gut an! Hoffentlich findest du die 30 min zeit! Und dann natürlich bilder machen!!!


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe euch nicht vergessen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, waren die Löcher schon gebohrt. Diese habe ich auch noch entgratet und den Rahmen sauber geschliffen und geputzt. Dann wurde der Rahmen wieder zusammengesetzt, was auf den Bildern zu sehen ist.

P.S. Die Ecke haben wir auch einigermaßen hinbekommen, besser gesagt, haben wir die Ungenauigkeit auf alle Ecken verteilt, sodass es nicht mehr stört. Sollte in 2..4..8 Millionen Jahren jemand das Gehäuse finden, wird er sich fragen, wie bescheuert man sein kann, dass man eine so lange Fläche an einem Stück lässt.  


Wie dem auch sei, hier sind die Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Ecken sind zwar nicht perfekt, aber es ist eben Handarbeit. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schaut echt gut aus, bloß diese komische Folie stört noch


----------



## Dukex2 (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hammer!!!

Sieht echt gut aus, mach weiter so.


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Black_PC: Klar, aber die wird erst zum Schluss entfernt. Ansonsten verkratze ich mir die schönen Bleche. 
@Dukex2: Danke, jetzt ist das kritischste überstanden, sodass es auch so weitergehen sollte. 

Jetzt stehen noch einige kleinere Arbeiten an. Darunter die Montage des MB-Trägers, bei dem eigentlich nur noch die Bohrungen ein bisschen aufgefeilt werden müssen, das Kanten des HDD-Käfigs und die Montage einiger Kleinteile. Ich bin zwar jetzt bis Sonntag nicht da, danch sollte es aber weitergehen, sodass es demnächst in die Endmontage gehen kann.  
Wie ihr vielleicht schon gesehen habt, habe ich auf die Armaflexdämpfung verzichtet, da kein entsprechendes Material vorhanden war. Trotzdem schwingt überhaupt nichts, auch nicht bei entsprechender des Aussteurung des Subwoofers.  



P.S. Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso mein Werbeblocker (Adblock Plus) unter Firefox 4.0 nicht richtig läuft, obwohl er das eigentlich tun sollte? Das Teil ist total verbugt.


----------



## BENNQ (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht so hammer aus!!! Und die ecken sind gar ned so schlimm...


----------



## Nekro (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nimmt Gestalt an ! Jetzt kann man sich das bildlich besser vorstellen 
ToP!


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke auch euch beiden.  Ja die Ecken stören mich auch nicht mehr. Es ist eben immer noch Handarbeit, und da kommen halt kleinere Ungenauigkeiten vor. 

Die Seitenwände müssen übrigens noch mit einem Winkelprofil verstärkt werden, damit sie stabiler werden. (Man kann zwar schon eine Bombe darin zünden, aber... )  

P.S. Der V8 mit 12 Litern Hubraum ist schon auf dem Weg zu mir.


----------



## Own3r (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie schwer ist das Teil jetzt ? Sieht ja fein aus


----------



## L.B. (22. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Masse ist eigentlich noch sehr moderat (~25-30kg), wobei das Anheben aufgrund fehlender Möglichkeiten zum Anpacken problematisch ist. Mit montierten Rollen sollte es aber gehen.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Case sieht richtig wuchtig aus, die Ecken habt ihr auch prima hin bekommen,
so schlimm sehen sie gar nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Acid (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mir gefällts richtig gut, bin schon total gespannt wie es ohne folie aussieht


----------



## Gnome (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wirds gepulvert eigentlich? Ja oder? Nich, dass du das dann selber lackierst - da arbeitest du dann so wunderschön wie bisher und versaust es durch billigen Sprühlack aus der Dose . Ich hoff du pulverst es oder lässt es bei nem Profilackierer mit der Pistole lacken . Dose is nie gut .

Weiter so! Das sieht richtig massiv aus das Ding . Anheben möcht ich das nich


----------



## reisball (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Case gefällt mir auch richtig gut und ich kann mich den bisherigen Meinungen nur anschließen, top Arbeit.


----------



## Own3r (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Gnome 

Das Case bleibt im Edelstahl Look und wird nicht lackiert oder gepulvert. Wäre auch viel zu schade


----------



## h_tobi (24. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sehe ich genau so, wartet mal ab, wie geil es aussehen wird, wenn die Folien von den Blechen runter sind. 
Meine Sonnenbrille liegt schon parat....


----------



## L.B. (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So, ich bin wieder zu Hause. Natürlich habe ich die Arbeit auch über die Weihnachtstage bei meinen Großeltern nicht ruhen lassen. Deshalb...

Update:  


Auf den Bildern ist eigentlich nur die eingebaute Mittelplatte zu sehen, allerdings haben wir auch noch einige Arbeiten am Rückpanel vorgenommen. Der Einbau bestand im Wesentlichen aus Flexen, Feilen, Feilen, Feilen und noch mal Feilen.  Zuvor passte das Blech nämlich nicht, weil der Rahmen minimal parallel gekippt ist, jetzt passt es aber alles.   Morgen wird der HDD-Käfig eingebaut, an dem auch noch einige Löcher aufgefeilt werden müssen. 
Fails gab es natürlich auch sehr viele, aber ich störe mich einfach nicht mehr daran. 


Hier ist der MB-Träger noch nicht bearbeitet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und das ist die eingebaute Trägerplatte. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man sieht an dieser Stelle, dass ich jede Menge feilen musste. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil ihr ja so gespannt auf die gebürstete Seite seid, habe ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen, ein exklusives Preview in Form des HDD-Käfigs zu bieten. Zur Optik kann ich mir ja jeglichen Kommentar sparen, stellt nur Schilder mit "Achtung Rutschgefahr!" vor eurem Schreibtisch auf.  
Dass ich das Material nicht lackiere oder auf eine andere Art und Weise verschande...äh bearbeite, versteht sich von selbst. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Kanten der Schienenführungen hat übrigens wunderbar funktioniert und war innerhalb einer halben Stunde erledigt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Morgen geht es wie bereits angedeutet mit der Montage des Käfigs weiter.


----------



## wintobi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

ich sehe nichts


----------



## Black_PC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Leider wieder keine Bilder


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal wieder gibt es Probleme mit den Bilder 

Ich hoffe du bekommst das heute noch hin.


----------



## Khufu (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*heul* keine bilder *schnief*


----------



## L.B. (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

******************!!!! 

Jetzt müsstet ihr aber etwas sehen können.


----------



## Black_PC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jetzt sind sie als Anhang da, aber im Text sind sie nicht eingebunden.


----------



## Own3r (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Jetzt sind sie als Anhang da, aber im Text sind sie nicht eingebunden.



Das reicht ja  Hauptsache man sieht sie


----------



## Black_PC (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hast ja doch einiges geschafft, an Weihnachten.

Der HDD-Käfig  ist  echt  super 

*schildmitachtungrutschgefahraufstell*


----------



## Schelmiii (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Case wird so geil aussehen  Wenn schon der Käfig so extrem rockt, Hammer geil.


----------



## L.B. (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke.  Passt auf, das ihr nicht ausrutscht. 

Ich kann es auch kaum erwarten bis ich die Folie abziehen kann. Ich werde mich jetzt ein bisschen beeilen, schließlich möchte ich noch in den Ferien fertig werden.


----------



## h_tobi (26. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da lacht das Metallerherz, einfach nur schööööööööön...... 
Das wird ein Traum in Edelstahl werden.


----------



## Nekro (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sieht sehr sehr gut aus !


----------



## Khufu (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

wow, geil o.O

Eleganz in Edelstahl


----------



## L.B. (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke. 

Auch heute war ich wieder fleißig, auch wenn ich Fieber und Kopfschmerzen hatte.  
Jedenfalls bin ich mit der Montage des HDD-Käfigs fertig geworden und auch den Laufwerkshalter habe ich montiert. Letzterer passte nachdem ich die Folie abgezogen hatte einwandfrei und man kann ein optisches Medium einlegen, ohne dass es die Kanten des 2mm breiten Asschnitts berührt.  (Bilder dazu gibt es beim nächsten Update) Der HDD-Käfig passt wie gesagt auch und muss nur noch festgeschraubt werden.


----------



## BENNQ (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na dann gute besserung! Modding ist die beste medizin!!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Aussehen tuts auf jeden Fall ziemlich gut. Und nen Spiegel brauchst du auch nicht mehr.  

Aber ob du noch deinen Zeitplan halten wirst ? 
Aber egal hauptsache es geht dann alles wie du das willst.


----------



## Own3r (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Der Zeitplan wird knapp...ist aber nicht schlimm wenns länger dauert, denn dann haben wir und er immer was zu tun (Bilder anschauen bzw. modden )


----------



## L.B. (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich glaube immer noch an meinen Zeitplan, denn immerhin muss nur noch das Backpanel eingepasst werden und anschließend die Folien abgezogen und der Rahmen poliert werden. Das sollte übermorgen fertig sein, der Einbau der Komponenten ist dann ja an einem Tag erledigt. 
Schließlich habe ich noch zehn Tage Ferien.  

Außerdem habe ich eben die Komponenten für den Rechner meines Onkels bestellt, den ich dann auch zusammenbauen werde. Wenn ihr möchtet, kann ich auch das in Bildern festhalten.


----------



## Acid (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich freue mich schon total drauf wenn die Folien abgezogen werden


----------



## h_tobi (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hehe, da bist du nicht der Einzige mein lieber Acid.


----------



## Nekro (27. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ohja, das wird interessant wie das alles aussieht ohne Folie!


----------



## Darkknightrippper (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nieder mit der Folie  . Bin schon gespannt wies aussieht


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nenene, Spannung bis zur letzten Minute heißt die Devise.  

Trotzdem kündige ich schon einmal ein Update für heute Abend an, denn der HDD-Käfig sitzt jetzt nach einigen Nachbearbeitungen sehr gut.


----------



## reisball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da bin ich gespannt auf heut Abend!


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich auch 

Hoffentlich kommt nichts Unerwartetes dazwischen, damit das Case schnell fertig wird.


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich hoffe, ihr seid nicht zu überrascht, dass jetzt ein Update kommt. 

Update:


Wie gesagt, ist der HDD-Käfig heute fertig montiert worden und Bilder vom Laufwerk gibt es auch. 

Nun fehlt nur noch das Backpanel, das ein bisschen nachbearbeit und montiert werden muss. Ebenfalls müssen neue Bohrungen für das Motherboard gebohrt werden. 
Diese Aktion sollte ganz schnell (~8-10 Stunden) erledigt sein. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das auch.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langsam aber sicher fängt das Gehäuse an, mir zu gefallen.


----------



## Nekro (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Der CD-Schacht ist ja mal geil 
Das passt alles ohne anecken?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mir gefällt das Gehäuse. Ich schick dir meine Adresse und da kannst du gleich mal 3 stk hinschicken. 

Nee sieht richtig gut aus. Aber wenn baust du die HW ein ? Weihnachten ist vorbei und das board gehört dir. Also ran los los los.

Achja was mir heute eingefallen ist als ich gerade Alu bearbeitet habe.
Willst du das Material oberflächen behandeln ? Damit es sich nicht so abgreift etc ? 
Wenn ich das heute bei mir gesehen habe wäre es vlt bei dir sinnvoll.


----------



## Black_PC (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Case sieht einfach super aus.

Der Edelstahl Look ist echt geil


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Nekro: Die CD eckt auf jeden Fall nicht an. Schlimmstenfalls schleift sie minimal an der oberen Kante des Schachts vorbei, was die Funktion aber nicht behindert. 

@Nobody: Mit dem Einbau muss ich noch warten, bis die Metallarbeiten beendet sind. Lange kann es aber nicht mehr dauern.  Womit würdest du denn die Oberfläche behandeln? Solange man nicht mit einem anderen Edelstahlblech über die Bürstung kratzt, ist das Material unzerstörbar. Sollte es dennoch irgendjemand wagen, mit seinem billigen Diamantarmband & Co. über mein Gehäuse zu kratzen, kann er was erleben.  

@Black_PC: Danke. Freu dich schon mal auf den Look bei komplett abgezogener Folie.


----------



## reisball (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Freu mich schon darauf, dass Case ohne Folie zu sehen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es geht weniger um das Zerkratzen als um das Anlaufen etc. 
Ich hatte heute eine Gehäusewand bearbeitet die doch schon etwas länger im betrieb war. Zwar kein Raucherhaushalt aber denoch neben kleineren Kratzer war das Alu doch wie angelaufen. Bei mir war das kein Problem. Ich hab einfach mit so Polierwolle die etwas gröber ist und der Name mir nicht einfällt einfach nachpoliert und es sieht wieder wie neu aus. Aber bei dir wird das eher nicht so gehen. Aber ich glaube es gibt so ein Mittel. Ich such es einfach mal mit raus und schicke es dir mit der nächsten Pn wegen du weist schon.


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich denke nicht, dass der Edelstahl in irgendeiner Weise anlaufen wird. Trotzdem kann eine Polierpaste nicht schaden, wobei ich ja auch noch die Polierpaste für den Rahmen habe.


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich bin auch mal auf das Finale gespannt 

Jetzt nimmt das Case ja immer weiter an Gestalt an


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, dass der Edelstahl in irgendeiner Weise anlaufen wird. Trotzdem kann eine Polierpaste nicht schaden, wobei ich ja auch noch die Polierpaste für den Rahmen habe.



Schwer zu sagen. Ich hab aufzugkabinenen gesehen da sah das Edelstahl s***** aus. Bei anderen nicht so schlimm.


----------



## Own3r (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Schwer zu sagen. Ich hab aufzugkabinenen gesehen da sah das Edelstahl s***** aus. Bei anderen nicht so schlimm.



Kommt drauf an, mit was man den Edelstahl in Verbindung bringt


----------



## L.B. (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wer weiß, was für einen Edelstahl in diesem Aufzug verwendet wurde. Hier kannst du genau nachlesen, bei welchem Stahl die Aufzugkabine nach 10 Jahren mitgenommen aussieht und bei welchem nicht. 

Mal davon abgesehen ist das Gehäuse kein Mülleimer im Berliner Hauptbahnhof, sondern ein Computergehäuse, das mit einem Schild "Berühren verboten!" versehen wird.


----------



## h_tobi (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es gibt auch spezielle Edelstahlreiniger, wir haben für die Griffe der Haustür ein passendes Mittel bekommen.
Nach über 2 Jahren sieht der Griff aber immer noch aus wie neu.


----------



## Acid (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich kann z.b. noch Never Dull sehr empfehlen meiner Meinung nach die beste erhältliche Polierwatte! Aber Keine Angst da wird nichts Anlaufen, und Kratzer bekommt man da auch sehr schwer rein. Und sollte mal einer drinnen sein, kurz drüberpolieren und gut ist! Das ist das gute wenn es nicht Lackiert ist.


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Update: 


Heute habe ich es endlich geschafft, die Metallarbeiten sind weitgehend abgeschlossen. 
*Täterätääääääää, Bum, BUM, TÄTERÄTÄÄÄÄÄÄ* 

Ich werde nie mehr auf die Idee kommen, etwas aus Edelstahl zu bauen, wo doch auch Pappkarton ausgereicht hätte und nie mehr eine Feile ansehen. 

Naja, hier sind erst einmal Bilder vom heutigen Folter...äh..Basteltag. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Langlöcher, wie sie mir zum Hals raushängen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier musste ich noch die Bohrungen für das Panel machen, die mir extrem gut gelungen sind. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt auch. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Asus Crosshair IV Formula undercover!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Außerdem ist heute ein schönes Paket angekommen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schick, schick! Jetzt hast es ja endlich geschafft.

Jetzt Hardware einbauen und Folie abziehen !


----------



## Black_PC (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Echt schick und man sieht wieder etwas mehr puren Edelstahl.

Aber was willst du mit 4 mal Dirt 2 ?


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Danke, danke.  Ich würde sagen, dass es anders herum sinnvoller wäre. Also wird erst die Folie abgezogen und dann die Hardware eingebaut. Dafür muss ich das ganze Gehäuse aber zuerst wieder zerlegen. 

@Black_PC: Die vier Spiele sind für eine private LAN-Party. 


Gerade installiere ich das Spiel und bin stinksauer. Wie kann es sein, dass man für die dämliche Installation über 20 Minuten braucht, dann seine Daten irgendwo eingeben muss, anschließend einen Jugendschutz am Hals hat und dann noch ein Riesenpatch installiert werden muss.  Da war die Demo-Version doch angenehmer. 


Edit: Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich dieses Spiel spielen kann? Ich könnte gerade vor Wut die DVD schreddern.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

   Mann sieht das geil aus, mir fehlen die Worte. 

So, fertig aufgewischt,  beim Spiel kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, ich zocke keine Rennspiele. 
Was hast du denn für ein Problem?


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir, tobi.  

Das Problem liegt nicht am Spiel, sondern bei der Anmeldung bei Windows Live.


----------



## h_tobi (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Zieh den Stecker vom I-Net und leg ein Offline Konto an, so habe ich es auch gemacht.
Ich melde mich bei keinem Dienst an, halte von dem Live und sonstigen Kram ned viel.


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe alles versucht, aber es funktioniert irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich die Netzwerkverbindung trenne, wird bei der Anmeldung dieselbe Fehlermeldung ausgegeben, wie bei der normalen Anmeldung.  Ich halte von diesem Windows Live Zeug auch nichts mehr, die wollem einem nur allen Müll andrehen und persönliche Daten einsacken.  *BÄH*

Ist auch egal, dann werde ich wenigstens nicht daran gehindert, das Projekt schnellstmöglich zu beenden.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Normalerweise steht ganz unten in den Nutzungsbedingungen (da wo kaum ein Mensch sucht), möchten sie ein lokales Spielerprofil (Offline)erstellen.


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke für eure Tipps, aber ich habe für die nächsten Wochen genug gespielt. Ich fange jetzt damit an, die Folien abzuziehen.


----------



## Gnome (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Geil! Einfach nur geil! Jetzt zieh doch bitte endlich die Folie ab . Wir sind alle so dermaßen gespannt 

Wofür braucht man denn 4x DiRT 2? 


///Edit: Ah Lan Party


----------



## BENNQ (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt super aus!!! Aber auf ner lan dirt 2 ??? Hmm jedem das seine...


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Pass aber auf wo du sie abziehst. nicht das du sie jetzt abziehst und dann an manchen stellen Schäden ran machst... 

Und stell Bilder online.


----------



## L.B. (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So, die Folie ist ab.  Bilder mache ich aber erst morgen, wenn ich die Reste der Folie an den Löchern abgekratzt habe. 
Allerdings sind schon einige Kratzer von Transport und Lasern auf den Blechen (durch das Abziehen der Folie kann man die Bleche nicht beschädigen). Meint ihr ich bekomme sie mit Peek weg? Denn das ist ja eine normale Edelstahlpolierpaste. 

Ich denke, dass ich das Gehäuse morgen fertig bekomme und dann auch schon mit der Hardware beginnen kann. Allerdings muss ich vorher noch ein paar Schrauben kaufen.


----------



## Own3r (29. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bei DiRT2 hast du bestimmt nicht die aktuelle Version vo GFWL, d.h. du gehts auf Windows Update und suchst nach der neusten Version.

Ich hatte auch Probleme mit Live, die ich aber irgendwann gelöst habe. Und wenns einmal läuft dann ist gut


----------



## Acid (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Yeah dickes GZ zur verdienten Main!!! Nur weiter so


----------



## BENNQ (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch von mir die besten glückwünsche zu main!


----------



## reisball (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz auch von mir, immer weiter so !


----------



## h_tobi (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da schließe ich mich an, *Gratulation zur Main*, war bei deiner Arbeit nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Black_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch von mir Gratz zur Main, aber du hast es dir auch richtig verdient.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Herzlcihen Glückwunsch zur Main, immer weiter so.


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz zur Main, das haste dir mit deinem Schmuckstück verdient


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Main? was ist denn Main? Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

das ist Main^^

Mammut-Casecon-Projekt Stainless Steel: Von Selbstbau-Lampen und gegrillten USB-Sticks - tagebuch, casemod, casecon


----------



## L.B. (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

 Yeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!!   Danke euch allen! 

Dabei kommen die besten Bilder erst morgen.  Heute habe ich zwar jede Menge geschafft, allerdings keine Bilder gemacht, weil es viel zu dunkel ist.  Und zwar habe ich nach gründlicher Reinigung der Bleche und des Rahmens mit der Endmontage begonnen, was aber doch länger als geplant dauert, weshalb ich heute noch nicht fertig geworden bin. Bis auf die Tatsache, dass mir die M4er Muttern ausgegangen sind und der Werkzeugladen geschlossen hatte, gab es glücklicherweise keinerlei Fails.  Die Zwischenböden und der MB-Träger sind bereits montiert und die Elektronik ist auch im Frontpanel installiert.  Ich muss nur noch gewinkelte USB Stecker besorgen, weil die geraden nicht passen. 

Bilder werde ich dann morgen bei Tageslicht machen.


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Bilder werde ich dann morgen bei Tageslicht machen.



Hurra *freu*


----------



## L.B. (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe doch noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, erwartet aber keine Höchstqualität. 

----Stainless Steel----   *sabberschlürftropf*​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierfür benötige ich noch gewinkelte Stecker. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Keine Sorge, das Panel sieht nur aufgrund des Blitzes so stark verkratzt aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BENNQ (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Göttlich !!! Einfach nur göttlich!!!


----------



## Black_PC (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wahahahahhuii


----------



## Acid (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Bling* *Bling* Freue mich auf die Bilder *ohne* Blitz xD


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

O_O WAAAAAAAHHHH

is das geil


----------



## Gnome (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Woahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh o0

Alter Schwede! Macht mich sprachlos 


FETT geworden! Wie wärs mit eloxieren


----------



## L.B. (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke. 

Mir brennt es in den Fingern weiterzubauen, aber mir fehlen die M4er Muttern. Unglücklicherweise macht der Laden erst Monatg wieder auf, sodass ich jetzt nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## homer the pc noob (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sowas muss ein gut sortiertes Modder-Heim doch immer auf Lager haben...


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Mir brennt es in den Fingern weiterzubauen, aber mir fehlen die M4er Muttern. Unglücklicherweise macht der Laden erst Monatg wieder auf, sodass ich jetzt nicht weiterkomme.




och nööööö, sowas doofes -.-


----------



## L.B. (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

6 Monate 4 Tage 7 Stunden und 50 Minten läuft das Projekt schon, morgen wäre ich fertig geworden, aber nein, mir fehlen 20 Muttern.   [--> MEGA-FAIL]
Aber ich werde morgen nochmal zu einem andere Laden fahren und gucken, ob es dort die passenden Muttern gibt, wovon ich aber ausgehe. Einen gewinkelten USB Stecker werde ich bei der Gelegenheit auch suchen, denn sonst kann ich die Hülle nicht aufsetzen, weil ich später nur noch sehr schwer an die Elektronik herankomme.


----------



## Khufu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

bleibt nur zu hoffen das die die benötigten muttern haben, wäre zu schade wenns nu daran scheitern würde :/


----------



## Nekro (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die kleinsten Sachen können das größte Projekt lahmlegen, es war und wird immer so sein 
Aber trotzdem viel Glück!


----------



## Gnome (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das wär richtig geil, wenn du punkt Silvester 23:59 Uhr fertig wirst. Sagst allen: "Ey alter...mein Mod hab ich genau am 31. um 23:59 Uhr fertig gemacht "


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja der Zeitplan. L.B wird es nicht schaffen nananana 


Aber irgendwo ist es immer ärgerlich das es an so etwas triviales wie schrauben liegt. Aber naja dann hängst du noch ein Jahr ran.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bilder sehen göttlich aus, ich kann es kaum erwarten das Gesamtkunstwerk bestaunen zu dürfen.


----------



## Own3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich gratuliere nochmal nachträglich zur Main 

Die Fortschritte sind sehr gut! Das dir die 20 Muttern noch fehlen ist ja auch nicht so schlimm 
So wird das Case eben erst 2011 fertig


----------



## L.B. (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eben bin ich mal wegen der Schrauben gucken gefahren und habe auch welche gefunden. Allerdings sind mir Edelstahlschrauben, die innen messingfarben sind und außerdem gar nicht nach Edelstahl aussehen nicht geheuer. Deshalb habe ich jetzt noch welche bestellt, ebenso wie zwei gewinkelte USB Kabel.  Ich denke, dass sie Anfang nächster Woche ankommen sollten, sodass ich dann zu einem Ende kommen kann. 


Trotzdem habe ich mich heute nicht gelangweilt, denn es lagen zwei schöne Pakete im Flur, eines konnte ich als Lian li PC-A05 identifizieren, das andere kam von Hardwareversand. 
Das Ganze habe ich natürlich direkt montiert, allerdings passt das Netzteil nicht in das Gehäuse. (Alles muss man selber machen! Was ist denn bitteschön, wenn ich ein mal 10kW Netzteil einbauen möchte?  In meinem Gehäuse geht das locker!) 

Bilder werde ich bei nächster Gelegenheit nachliefern, weil ich jetzt noch weg muss.


----------



## Nekro (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann mal viel Spaß beim angleichen 

Guten Rutsch an alle! Bis nächstes Jahr


----------



## L.B. (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich wünsche euch allen einen guten Rutsch. 


P.S. Würdet ihr eher die Zotac GTS250 behalten oder die MSI N450GTS nehmen? Ich habe schließlich beide Karten hier liegen.


----------



## Black_PC (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also ich denke mal, dass die GTS450 auf jeden Fall schneller ist und da die ziehmlich schick und leise ist, also solltest du die nehmen.


----------



## Gnome (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

die MSI N450GTS natürlich . Na dann guten Rutsch und wir hoffen, dass deine Schrauben ankommen und du fertig wirst


----------



## Own3r (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ok, die N450GTS ist zwar keine Top-Karte, aber sie ist ein bisschen besser als die GTS450.


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Frohes Neues.  Es ist doch immer wieder interessant, wie viel Geld manche Leute so sinnlos in die Luft blasen, aber schön anzusehen ist es auf jeden Fall. 


Dann werde ich die GTS450 nehmen, denn meinem Onkel ist es egal, welche Karte er nimmt, vor allem, weil sie preislich und leistungstechnich ja in etwa auf demselben Niveau liegen. Lediglich DirectX11 ist hier das Argument für die GTS450 und vielleicht noch die Tatsache, dass sie 30°C kühler und leiser ist. 

P.S. Würdet ihr die Karte übertakten? Standardmäßig läuft sie mit (Core/Shader/RAM) 850MHz, 1700MHz und 2000MHz.


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dir ein frohes neues Jahr, ich hoffe, du bist gut rein gekommen.
Wenn die Temperaturen mitspielen würde ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir, tobi.  
Die Temperaturen sollten eine Übetaktung problemos zulassen, denn im Idle läuft die Karte bei 30°C und unter Spielelast bei gut 35°C. Der Kühler wird ja auch auf der stärkeren GTX 460 verbaut, also sollte es keine Probleme geben. 

Außerdem gibt es jetzt schon mal ein paar Bilder.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Super Bilder, dein Case sieht super aus und auch mein Lieblingsgehäuse von Lian Li, allerdings ist es doch ziehmlich eng und schreit nach Sleev und Kabellänge anpassen.


Wegen der Graka, besser gesagt des Kühlers, ich denke mal, dass bei der GTX460 ein minimal anderer Kühler verwendet wird, denn das ist ja in den meisten Fällen so.


----------



## Own3r (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich finde das Gehäuse auch ein wenig zu klein 

Aber sonst sieht dein Fortschritt sehr gut aus !


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Klein aber fein


----------



## h_tobi (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr schöne Bilder, da wird was ganz Großes auf uns zukommen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dein Case sieht gut aus. Aber das andere ? 
Schon etwas komisch, das Netzteil in der Front.....

Aber naja ist ja nicht so wichtig. Achja und du hast es dann nicht geschaft letztes Jahr fertig zu werden. Tja was sagt uns das ?

Richtig L.B wird noch viel mehr modden müssen.


----------



## BENNQ (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das wird ein erstklasscon!!! Schon allein das gerüst is genial!!!


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, danke. 

Ja, das Lian Li Gehäuse ist viel zu klein, aber meiner Meinung nach sehr edel. Die Verarbeitungsqualität ist ebenfalls gewohnt gut, wobei das Aluminium ein bisschen labil ist. Die Konstruktion des Gehäuses ist an einigen Stellen jedoch ein bisschen verplant. Zu nennen wäre der geringe Platz, der für das Netzteil zur Verfügung steht und die deplatzierte Öffnung unter dem Kühler. (Ich frage mich echt, warum es kein Gehäusehersteller hinbekommt diese Öffnung richtig zu platzieren. ) 

P.S. Es gibt eine gute Neuigkeit. Ich habe gerade mal das Asus Crosshair an die MB-Öffnung in meinem Gehäuse gehalten und trotz des 2cm-Fails sitzt der Kühler exakt in der Mitte.  

Das Kabelmanagment werde ich natürlich nochmal überarbeiten, wenn ich das Netzteil umgetauscht habe. Kann mir jemand ein neues empfehlen, 
das möglichst klein ist und dennoch eine gute Leistung bietet? Diese Eigenschaften wären wichtig:
Leistung: 600 W
hohe Effizienz und leiser Betrieb 
max. 100€
Fußbodenheizung ähh...doch nicht.


----------



## Own3r (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Welches Netzteil musst du denn umtauschen?


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Cougar S 550, 550W ATX 2.3

oder 

Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 600W ATX 2.3

Soll´n recht gut sein, schau sie dir einfach mal an.


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Das schöne BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P8 600W , denn es passt ja vorne und hinten nicht in das Gehäuse. (Wie gesagt, alles mus man selbst machen. )

@Dukex2: Soweit ich sehen konnte, ist das Cougar noch tiefer als das BeQuiet, aber das Cooler Master könnte passen. Danke für die Links. 


Ich montiere gerade schon einige Lüfter und ich kann euch sagen, es wird genial.  Nur beim Radiator habe ich Probleme, weil er ziemlich hohe Fertigugngstoleranzen aufweist, sodass das Blech nach der Montage durchgebogen ist.


----------



## Dukex2 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn auf Nummer sicher gehen willst nimm die Abmessungen von den Herstellerseiten, da Geizhals meist sehr oberflächlich ist was Abmessungen angeht. Ist mir schon besonder bei Radiatoren aufgefallen


----------



## Own3r (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Tja, die Länge des BQ wurde auch bemängelt. 

Das Coolermaster ist ganz gut.


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann werde ich mal das Cooler Master testen. Die technischen Daten sehen jedenfalls schon mal ganz gut aus. Ich finde es aber auch schwachsinnig, dass BeQuiet die P8er so groß baut. Mein P7er ist deutlich kleiner, obwohl es 150W mehr Leistung bietet.


----------



## Own3r (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe mit einem Coolermaster Netzteil gute Erfahrung gemacht.


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe das Cooler Master schon bestellt. 

Aber es gibt noch ein weiteres Problem, es nennt sich "A Hyper Transport Sync Flood Error occured on last boot" . Ich muss dieses Problem koste es auch Leistung, in den Griff bekommen, weil mein Onkel sich überhaupt nicht mit Rechnern auskennt und somit alles laufen muss. Weiß jemand, was man da am besten einstellt? Ich würde sagen, CPU-NB Spannung hoch, RAM Timings auch hoch und eventuell noch den PCIe Takt verändern.


Ich habe jetzt alle Lüfter verbaut und muss sagen, die Lüfterblenden wirken echt genial. Nur die Montage der Fronthülle macht mir Sorgen, denn ich muss hier die Kabel in die richtige Öffnung fädeln und den Filter an den richtigen Platz bekommen. Bilder gibt es morgen.


----------



## Gnome (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mhh mit Cooler Master hab ich keine guten Erfahrungen gemacht. Die Sicherung ist ständig rausgeflogen und Spulenkratzen (extrem laute) standen auf dem Tagesplan. Zudem war der Lüfter mehr als laut . Cooler Master Real Power M700 hatte ich. Ich weiß nicht, wie es bei den neuen ist, nur von Cooler Master bin ich um ehrlich zu sein geheilt .


----------



## L.B. (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn besagte Mängel auftauchen sollten, wird das Netzteil halt umgetauscht, damit habe ich keine Probleme.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Gnome vielleicht hattest einfach nur ein Montagsmodel


> Wenn besagte Mängel auftauchen sollten, wird das Netzteil halt umgetauscht


Genau so wirds gemacht


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es wird sich ja demnächst eigen, was das Netzteil taugt. 

Auf jeden Fall haben sich wieder einige Bilder angesammelt, die ich jetzt mal hochlade. Wie schon gesagt habe ich alle Lüfter montiert, damit die Montage des Bleches später schneller geht. Außerdem habe ich die LED Leisten an der Decke montiert und nicht wie geplant an Boden und Decke, weil am Boden kein Platz mehr war.  Die Ausleuchtung sollte aber trotzdem gut genug sein.  

Jetzt warte ich eigentlich nur noch auf die Muttern, damit ich die letzten Komponenten montieren und die Hülle aufsetzen kann. Danach kann es dann mit dem Einbau der Komponenten und der Wasserkühlung weitergehen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie ihr seht, seht ihr viele Fettfinger auf den Blechen.  Welches Lösungsmittel würdet ihr zum späteren Reinigen nehmen? Das Aceton hat seltsame Schlieren hinterlassen. 

Hier sind die letzen Bilder.  Ab jetzt muss ich mich gedulden, bis die Schrauben kommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Rollen sind irgendwie ein bisschen mickrig, aber sie sollten laut Spezifikation 300N verkraften. (insgesamt also 1200N ^ 122,32kg)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Saubere Arbeit, freu mich schon wenn die Muttern den Rest zusammen halten um das Gesamtbild betrachten zu können.

Zum Thema Rollen wäre eben immer noch die Variante von Lian Li die edelste (war aber schon mal Thema wenn ich mich nicht täusch)


----------



## Black_PC (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr schön, sieht echt hammer aus.

Wegen Reinigen, also bei Lian Li Alu und so, ist Glasreiniger eig sehr gut.


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Dukex2: Danke.  Das wären dann doch diese länglichen Rollen, die auf einer Achse sitzen? Da frage ich mich, wo das Differential sitzen soll, damit komme ich doch gar nicht um die Kurve.  
Die Rollen erfüllen ja ihren Zweck und das reicht. 

@Black_PC: Auch dir dankeschön.  Glasreiniger könnte man ausprobieren.


----------



## Gnome (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Verdammt edles Teil. Du hast echt nen Bombenrechner auf die "Rollen" gestellt 

Sieht richtig schick aus . Du hast die Anschlüsse vom Filter auch vertauscht, richtig? Wenn ja, kannst du mir dann mal sagen, inweit sich der Durchfluss verringert, bzw. ob überhaupt der Durchfluss verringert wird? Hattest mir ja gesagt, dass man die tauschen kann, ich würd nur gern mal wissen ob das andersrum gut geht 

Die Variante mit dem Glasreiniger nutz ich beim eloxierten Lian Li Alu auch seit Januar 2010 . Das geht richtig gut! Solltest du auch mal probieren . Vorteil: Reinigt gut und trocknet sehr schnell


----------



## h_tobi (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da sieht man wieder wie genial ein selbst entworfenes Case ist, alles passt und sitzt perfekt,
vor allem ist genug Platz, das du keine Kompromisse eingehen musst. Einfach nur geil. 
Wie rum der Filter angeschlossen wird ist egal, auch der Durchfluss ändert sich nicht, der einzige
Nachteil ist, das man den Dreck hinter dem Filter nicht sehen kann, sofern welcher da ist.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht alles geil aus, bis auf die Rollen. Da versteh ich dich echt nicht. Da willst du alles aus feinstem edelstahl haben und dann baust du dir son plastikkäs ans Gehäuse. Und dann sprichst du auch noch von "die Rollen erfüllen ihren Zweck und das reicht." Da hätteste dr auch en Xigmartek für 30€ kaufen können.
(ich übertreib jetzt ein bisschen, aber du als perfektionist, wo alles auf den µmeter genau berechnet hat, kommt mit Plastikrollen???)


----------



## Nekro (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Schelmiii schrieb:


> wo alles auf den µmeter genau berechnet hat, kommt mit Plastikrollen???)



1. Man sieht sie nicht
2. Der Kasten ist beweglich
3. Abstand zum Boden passt.

Was soll man denn dann drunter machen wenn man all die Punkte erfüllen muss ?


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Edelstahtlrollen ala LianLi? Ich wundere mich einfach, dass L.B. überall einen astreinen Perfektionismus an den Tag legt und dann Plastikrollen verbaut. Aber naja, wenn er will, solls mir Recht sein.


----------



## Timewarp2008 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr Geil. Weiter so! 

Allerdings find ich die Rollen auch nicht sehr schön, aber es muss ja Dir gefallen  

gruß


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich hatte überlegt solche Holzrollen zu verbauen: http://www.savi.de/uploads/pics/tom_holzrollen.jpg Diese waren bei OBI aber nicht nur teuer, nein man hätte sie direkt als Geldanlage einkaufen können (20€ pro Rolle ). Die Lian Li Rollen finde ich auch alles andere als schön (falls wir von diesen Rollen sprechen). Insofern erschienen mir die Rollen, die ich jetzt verbaut habe noch am besten. Von normalen Standfüßen muss ich aufgrund der Mobilität und auch der Funktion Abstand nehmen, obwohl das Gehäuse doch leichter als gedacht ist. (Anheben sollte man es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen aber trotzdem nicht. )

@Gnome: Wie h_tobi schon sagte, kann man den Filter problemlos in beiden Durchflussrichtungen betreiben. Ich habe bei mir gar nicht auf die Einbaurichtung geachtet, aber wenn irgendetwas in die Luft fliegt, sage ich dir Bescheid, damit du es bei dir richtig machen kannst. 


P.S. Wenn jemand bessere Rollen findet, die außerdem auf die standardisierten Zapfen passen, soll er ruhig den Link posten.  


Ansonsten denke ich, dass es Mittwoch weitergehen kann, wenn Kabel und Schrauben angekommen sind.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hm, stimmt, ich find auch kaum Rollen und wenn dann nur extrem häßlich, oder es steht kein Preis da. Dier HIER vllt noch.


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die passen aber nicht auf den Zapfen, den ich aufgrund der Plattenmaße weiterverwenden müsste. Also es ist wirklich nicht einfach, optisch ansprechende Rollen zu finden, da sie meistens aussehen wie die Rollen unter den Einkaufswagen.  Deshalb bin ich mit meinen eigentlich ganz zufrieden, vor allem, weil sie zusamen "nur" 20€ gekostet haben.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Akzeptiert^^ ICh hab mir die Bilder nochmal angeschaut und so schlimm sind sie wirklich nicht. Bessere Edelstahlrollen kosten halt gleich schweine Geld.


----------



## Own3r (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht sehr gut aus bei dir! 

Ich würde die Rollen behalten, denn was bringt es wenn man sie so oder so später nicht sieht


----------



## Darkfleet85 (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schöne Arbeit! Was wiegt das Ding? Wäre schade mit dem an eine LAN zu gehen!


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Danke dir.  Da mir die Rollen gefallen und Schelmiii sie genehmigt hat , steht einer weiteren Verwendung nichts im Wege. 

@Darkfleet85: Danke.  Auf eine LAN werde ich damit bestimmt nicht gehen, dazu ist mir das Gehäuse viel zu schade.

Später werde ich noch einige Kleinteile wie z.B. Slotblenden bei Aquatuning bestellen müssen.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> @Own3r: Danke dir.  Da mir die Rollen gefallen und Schelmiii sie genehmigt hat , steht einer weiteren Verwendung nichts im Wege.
> 
> @Darkfleet85: Danke.  Auf eine LAN werde ich damit bestimmt nicht gehen, dazu ist mir das Gehäuse viel zu schade.
> 
> Später werde ich noch einige Kleinteile wie z.B. Slotblenden bei Aquatuning bestellen müssen.





Hast du mal daran gedacht, auf so nen Casecon Wettbewerb zu gehen?


----------



## L.B. (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Spaß hätte ich schon daran, nur müsste ich  bzw. mein Vater dann ziemlich weit fahren. 

Gerade habe ich schon mit der Verschlauchung begonnen und habe mich entschieden die 
Komponenten wie folgt hintereinanderzureihen: 


Filter
|
V
CPU
|
V
AGB
|
V
Pumpe
|
V
Radiator 
|
V
Filter

Der Radiator kommt aus verschlauchungstechnischen Gründen erst hinter AGB und Pumpe. 
Die Funktion sollte das eigentlich nicht beeinträchtigen, da die Temperaturdifferenz innerhalb
 des gesamten Kreislaufs nur sehr klein sein dürfte.


----------



## Schelmiii (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Is doch gut so, die kühlste Stelle ist ja nach dem Radiator. Und da da bei dir ein Filter kommt, hat deine CPU gleichzeitig das kühlste und das sauberste Wasser im ganzen Kreislauf.


----------



## Own3r (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jop, ist eine gute Verschlauchung !


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Den AGB habe ich jetzt auch montiert und verschlaucht.  Die Schleife auf der Rückseite ist nötig, damit der Schlauch von oben kommt, weil er ansonsten mit dem Radiator kollidiert, der zusammen mit der Seitenwand aufgesetzt wird. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Verschlauchung überarbeitest du aber noch oder ?, weil die sieht noch nciht optimal aus.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hmmm, du solltest evtl. ein paar Winkel einplanen, mit Denen würden die Schläuche doch etwas direkter verlaufen.
Dann weiterhin viel Erfolg, ich bin auf die fertige Verschlauchung gespannt.


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Problem ist, dass die Schotts gerade ausgeführt sind, obwohl ein 90° Winkel besser geeignet wäre. Dazu hätte ich aber dann wie auch schon beim Filter die großen G1/4" Schotts nehmen müssen, die aber ein 20mm Loch benötigen, was mir zu groß war. Deshalb werde ich mit dieser Schlauchführung leben müssen. 

Die USB Kabel sind jetzt übrigens abgeschickt worden, und auch die letzten Kleinteile (Slotblenden, Thumb-Screws für das Netzteil und Schlauch) sind bestellt.


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht nicht so schlecht aus. Du kannst die Verschlauchung ruhig so lassen


----------



## Chaoswave (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

guck mal ob du dir nicht so etwas holst...
Dann kannst du damit nen paar Winkel "hinzaubern". Würd ich aber nur machen wenn man die Schläuche da eh nicht so gut sieht...

€: Achja, SAU GEILE Arbeit


----------



## Nekro (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bei der Verschlauchung würd ich aber auch nocheinmal Hand anlegen !
Mit den Winkel säh das bestimmt gar nicht mal so schlecht aus


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ok, dann bestelle ich noch ein paar Winkel, denn die Bestellung bei Aquatuning steht ja sowieso noch aus. Allerdings nehme ich dann diese hier: Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter

Die Verschlauchung ist halt ein Problem, das man nicht so einfach lösen kann. Entweder hängt hier etwas zu weit über oder dort kreuzen sich zwei Schäuche, dann klemmt wieder ein Schraubverschluss... Das gleiche Spiel wird sich übrigens bei den Kabeln wiederholen.


----------



## h_tobi (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, das du die Winkel versuchen wirst, das wird bei den Schläuchen einiges an Ordnung bringen.
Bei den Kabeln wirst du auch schon eine gute Lösung finden, du weißt doch: "Einfach kann jeder."


----------



## Own3r (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich hasse das Kabelmanagement auch, aber du wirst das bestimmt in den Griff bekommen. Das du das mit den Winkeln versuchst ist gut, vllt. sieht es dann noch besser aus


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe mal zwei Möglichkeiten eingezeichnet. Wobei die erste das funktionelle Ideal darstellt und das zweite am besten aussieht. Das Problem ist, dass der Radiator auf der Seitenwand montiert ist und die muss ich ja abnehmen können, also benötige ich längere Schläuche. Außerdem ist der Platz in der Nebenkammer durch den Radiator sehr begrenzt. 

1.) lange Schläuche



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2.) kürzeste Strecken (Ich sehe gerade, dass ich die Pumpenanschlüsse vertauscht habe.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. Die Schrauben, Kabel und Komponeten von Aquatuning sollten auch demnächst ankommen, sodass ich die Montage der Bleche abschließen kann.


----------



## Gnome (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Um nochmal auf den Filter zurück zu kommen. Danke @ Heiko und LB für euren Hinweis. Ich hab mal geschaut - Heiko hat ja gesagt, man sieht den Dreck nicht, der reingeht. Eher andersrum: Man sieht ihn . Weil OUT is der Anschluss, der über dem Filter raus geht und IN geht unterhalb des Filters rein. Geht bei IN also jetzt Wasser rein, sammelt sich der Dreck an der Unterseite vom Filtergewebe. Lass ich das Wasser aber nun von OUT reinlaufen, sammelt sich das auf der Oberseite des Filtergewebes 

@ L.B: Sieht sehr gut aus deine vErschlauchung. Ist beim AGB hinten nicht noch ne andere Verschlauchung eventuell möglich? Die Schläuche da sind ein wenig lang und ich würde da eventuell auf ne Verlängerung beim längsten Schlauch setzen und nen 45 oder 90° Winkel ran. Beim kürzesten direkt nen 90° Winkel . Da wird zwar wieder der Durchfluss minimal verringert wegen Kurven, aber würde meiner Meinung nach ein wenig schicker aussehn 

Ansonsten sehr edel gemacht dein Rechner


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bei mir kam es jetzt so aus, dass IN und OUT beim Filter mit der tatsächlichen Flussrichtung übereinstimmen. 

Könntest du deine Version vielleicht mal eben einzeichnen? Es ist nämlich etwas schwer verständlich. 
Das Bild findest du im Anhang.


----------



## Gnome (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habn andres Bild gemeint 

Siehe Anhang 

Ich würde den AGB aber noch um 90° drehen, damit die Anschlüsse nich parallel zur Seitenwand sind, sondern nebeneinander dann sind. Da kannst du leichter verschlauchen 

grün = Winkel
blau = Schlauch
rot = Verlängerungen mit Winkel


Bezüglich Filter: Hab im Aquacomputer Forum nochmal nachgefragt und die sagen auch is vertauschbar . Also vielen Dank an dich L.B. und an Heiko ebenfalls


----------



## L.B. (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jetzt verstehe ich, was du meinst. Aber vorne am AGB brauche ich so lange Schleifen, weil ich ihn zum Befüllen heruasnehmen muss. Außerdem finde ich die Optik ganz gut, schließlich ist das neben den beiden Schläuchen die zur CPU bzw. von dort wegführen der einzige Schlauch, den man später sieht. 

Wenn die bestellten Bauteile da sind, werde ich nochmal überlegen, wie ich das am besten löse.


----------



## Gnome (3. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jupp 

Oder lässt sich 'n Fillport anbringen?


----------



## Nekro (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> weil ich ihn zum Befüllen heruasnehmen muss.



Recht hat er, das Wasser muss ja irgendwie da durchfließen.
Auf der anderen Seite vllt. eine Befüllstation, nen Hahn oder sowas, zwischenbauen? 
Gibts/geht sowas?


----------



## h_tobi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Gnome schrieb:


> Oder lässt sich 'n Fillport anbringen?



Das wäre auch noch eine gute Alternative, ein T- Stück in eine Leitung und 
einen Fillport auf der Oberseite einbauen, dann könnte der AGB im Case bleiben.


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Einen Fillport habe ich nicht eingeplant, da man zum einfachen Nachfüllen besser den Filter verwenden kann, der bei mir ja an höchster Stelle im System liegt. 
Findet ihr die Schleifen am AGB denn häßlich? Mir persönlich gefällt das so und so war es auch von Anfang an geplant. Ok, ein Schlauch ist ein bisschen verdreht, aber das kann man ja richten. 


Edit: Die Schläuche am AGB habe ich schon gekürtzt und auch dafür gesorgt, dass sie sich beim Festdrehen nicht wieder verziehen. 

So hatte ich mir das vorgestellt, denn bei alle anderen Varianten wäre zu wenig Schlauch zu sehen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man muss ja auch bedenken, dass das Gehäuse später in dieser Position steht. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na das hat doch schon alles Hand und Fuß, sehr schön.


----------



## Black_PC (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jetzt sieht es echt schön aus.


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich finde wenn der AGB quer drin ist, wie im 1ten Bild zu sehen sieht der schöner aus. Aber das wird vermutlich gar nicht gehen oder?


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Dukex2 und Black_PC: Danke, dann kann es ja demnächst weitergehen. 

@Equitas: Es würde schon funktionieren, allerdings sind die Befestigungslöcher schon gebohrt, weshalb der AGB senkrecht montiert werden muss. Das ist aber sowieso alles Geschmackssache.


----------



## Menthe (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Klar ist das Geschmackssache, wollte nur mal wissen ob das überhaupt möglich wäre 
Aber senkrecht braucht der AGB auch weniger Platz, bin auf jeden Fall auf den Rest gespannt.


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

Sieht jetzt wesentlich besser aus


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt, dass ich nicht wieder alles umbauen muss.  Heute kam auf jeden Fall nichts mit der Post, was man irgendwie zum Basteln hätte verwenden können. Also muss ich mich noch etwas gedulden.


Edit: Gerade habe ich noch den Rahmen an allen zugänglichen Stellen poliert. Das bringt zwar nicht viel, aber solange ich nichts anderes bauen kann...


----------



## h_tobi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was du heute kannst besorgen.....
Mir gefällt der AGB mit den Bögen sehr gut, evtl. würde ich ihn noch etwas nach oben schieben, 
damit die Anschlüsse auf einer Höhe mit denen an der Rückwand sind. Solltest du zumindest mal testen.


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Position ist so eigentlich optimal, denn der AGB liegt auf Höhe des Windows. Wenn ich ihn höher schiebe, ist nachher nichts mehr zu sehen und das wäre ja schade. 


P.S. Gleich git es noch ein paar Bildchen von meinem neuen Stereomessmikrofon für den Rechner (selbstgelötet versteht sich!).


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mal wieder was "kleines" gebaut ?


----------



## h_tobi (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schön, das du die Warterei nicht sinnlos vergeudest sondern für weitere Basteleien nutzt.


----------



## reisball (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Deine Lötarbeiten sind immer echt gut und sauber, bin gespannt was du da fabriziert hast.
Und, dass du das Case poliert hast verlangt auch meinen Respekt ab. 
Ich bin für sowas immer viel zu faul.


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hier sind die versprochenen Bilder meiner kleinen Bastelei. Die Lötarbeiten sind nur als SMD-Lötübung anzusehen und nichts Besonderes. Dafür ergeben sich umso mehr Verwednungsmöglichkeiten. Z.B. Kann man den Rechner sprachsteuern oder einfach nur herumexperimentieren. Vielleicht bekomme ich auch ein Programm hin, dass einen Text einliest, den man vorher eingegeben hat, ihn in einzelene Zeichen zerlegt, und diese dann erkennt. Dann wird eine entsprechenede *.wav Datei mit dem entsprechenden Buchstaben abgespielt. Das wird sich zwar bescheuert anhören, ist aber eine nette Spielerei. 
-E-H- -D-U- -H-A-S-T- -E-I-N-E- -E-M-A-I-L- (Wobei man sich hier zwischen Englisch und Deutsch entscheiden muss)  


Edit: Im Anhang findet ihr die erste Aufnahme. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So sieht es aus, wenn man mich singen lässt. Denkt euch die Oberwellen, Schwebungen usw. weg und ihr habt eine perfekte Sinusschwingung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nekro (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Echt gut, respekt!


----------



## Dukex2 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Respekt!

Sprachsteuerung, erinnert mich an einen anderen Mod Namens: Deep Pearl Schau mal rein, lohnt sich.


----------



## Own3r (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Super! 

Das ist doch ein Bausatz, oder?


----------



## Darkfleet85 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Selbst gelötet siehts aus  

hehe Coole Steuerung, ist da ein Treiber dabei?
ON/OFF Funktion wäre Cool,

Nur gucken das die Steurung ausgeschaltet bist, sonst könntest du noch Probleme kriegen an ner LAN


----------



## L.B. (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja das ist ein Bausatz und das Löten ist auch nichts Besonderes, vor allem, weil es nur 20 Bauteile pro Platine sind. 
Aber das was man damit anstellen kann, ist witzig. P.S. Das Programm im Anhang liest meinen Namen vor, einfach "Lukas" eingeben und Lautsprecher nicht zu laut aufdrehen.  Aber nicht meckern, ich bin noch in der Pre-Alpha-Phase, weshalb sich das Ganze ziemlich hmm...naja...behindert anhört. 


P.S. Treiber und so etwas braucht man nicht, denn es wird als normales Mikrofon erkannt und ist sofort einsatzbereit.


----------



## h_tobi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wow, die Platine hast du schon super hin bekommen, dann weiterhin viel Erfolg beim Software 
basteln, dir wird bestimmt noch mehr einfallen.


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, tobi.  Ich überlege wirklich, ob ich das Mikrofon nicht zur Steuerung des Rechners verwende. 
Windows hat nämlich eine ziemlich gute integrierte Spracherkennung, die sogar trotz Lungenentzündung
 und der Tatsache, dass ich sowieso relativ undeutlich spreche, ganz gut funktioniert. 
 Es ist nämlich ungemein praktischer einfach " starte Core Temp" zu sagen, anstatt das Programm normal zu starten.


----------



## King_Sony (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Funktioniert das mit der Programmsteuerung bei dir? Ich konnte bis jetzt nur immer Texte sprechen, also er hats halt dann in Word rein geschrieben...

Achja, 

cooles Projekt 

-sony-


----------



## BENNQ (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Coole Sache so ne Sprachsteuerung! Aber n bekannter hat mal so nen Aufsatzt geschrieben... Er hatte keine gute Note xDDD


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch heute kam leider nichts von den den bestellten Sachen an. Ich hoffe, dass sie morgen ankommen, damit ich endlich weiterbauen kann. 

Die Sprachsteuerung erfüllt ihren Zweck, aber schreiben kann man damit bestimmt nicht gut. Man kommt sich auch ziemlich bescheuert vor, wenn man mit seinem Rechner spricht, deshalb ist die Steuerung eher doch nichts für mich.  

Trotzdem fehlt noch dem Projekt noch eine elektronische Spezial-Funktion, nur will mir einfach nichts Sinnvolles mehr einfallen. *hmm...Netzhautscanner...ne...600W Laser zum Toastbrot toasten....auch nicht...integrierter Kaffeekocher...bäh...Fußwärmer...*


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Raucher? Zigarettenanzünder!


----------



## Chaoswave (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

oder du nimmst dir irgendwie nen altes Ferngesteuertes Auto, baust es um und setzt den Motor(was auch immer) an deine Rollen und dann brauchste deinen PC nicht mehr schieben. Kannste dann alles per Fernbedienung machen.
Oder du schreibst dir nen kleines Programm das du dann von nem Laptop aus laufen lässt und steuerst dann da schön mit den Pfeiltasten


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> nimmst dir irgendwie nen altes Ferngesteuertes Auto, baust es um und setzt den Motor(was auch immer) an deine Rollen und dann brauchste deinen PC nicht mehr schieben.


Wie schwer sind deine Ferngesteuerten Autos gewesen?

Bringt mich aber auf eine andere Idee. Wie wäre es wenn du deine Seitentür per Knopfdruck automatisch öffnen würde, von mir aus auch per Sprachsteuerung.


----------



## Chaoswave (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

so schwer nicht 
aber wenn man mehrere nimmt


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Elektromotor, pah! Wenn dann richtig.  (Das Strahltriebwerk habe ich nicht mehr gefunden)

Ich dachte mehr an eine Datenverarbeitungszentrale für Systemdaten wie Temperaturen, Lüfterdrehzahlen, usw. Wobei ich das eigentlich in Form des Heatmasters schon habe. Eventuell könnte man noch weitere Sesoren einbauen, z.B. Luftfeuchtigkeitssensoren, usw.


P.S. Die Seitentür automatisch zu öffnen, wäre schwierig, weil ich kein Scharnier habe. Ich muss ja alle Schrauben lösen und dann die Seitenwand öffnen. Generall ist das  aber eine nette Idee.


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn man noch die Luftfeuchtigkeit messen könnte wäre das super !

Eine automatisch öffnende Seitenwand ist zwar auch nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie sehe ich da keinen Sinn, da man sie so selten öffnet (1 mal im Monat ).


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich öffne den Rechner eigentlich noch seltener. Wenn ich fertig bin, bin ich fertig oder auch nicht.  

Wegen der Feuchtesensoren habe ich mich mal bei Conrad umgesehen. Für 20€ bekommt man "schon" einen enzelnen Sensor ohne Ansteuerung.  Das Problem ist auch, dass diese dann entweder eine Spannung ausgeben oder kapazitiv arbeiten, somit scheidet ein Feuchtesensor aus.


----------



## King_Sony (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja es gibt auch Fergesteuerte Autos, di einen Einzylinder verbaut haben->70/80 km/h.

Da drückste dann auf so nen roten Knopf am Gehäuse und dein Pc ist bei Nachbarn 

Zur Sprachsteuerung: Das mit dem Sprechen ist doch geil. Ich habs zwar mit Nuance Dragon gemacht und der hat alles richtig erkannt.

-Sony-


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Sprachsteuerung ist nicht vollkommen aus dem Blickfeld, ich muss mir das Ganze nochmal genauer angucken. Momentan besteht das Problem, dass das Mikrofon zwar zwei Kanäle hat, die auch beide funktionieren, am Rechner aber nur ein Kanal ausgelesen wird. Ich befürchte, dass ich nur einen Mono-Eingang habe. 

Ich habe übrigens ein ferngesteuertes Auto mit bürstenlosem Elektromotor. Der würde bei entsprechender Untersetztung das Gehäuse locker wegfahren können. Allerdings ist mir das Auto ein bisschen zu schade, um es auseinanderzunehmen, zumal ein fahrender PC auch dermaßen sinnvoll ist.


----------



## Nekro (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens ein ferngesteuertes Auto mit bürstenlosem Elektromotor.



"called Brushless"  Die gehn echt gut  Aber sehr sinnlos die Motoren unter dein Gehäuse zu bauen, sie sind auch nicht geeignet um schwere Lasten zu ziehen, sondern um zu drehen 
Dann mach lieber eine schwenkbare Seitentür die elektrisch geht


----------



## King_Sony (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dazu kannst du ja einen Servo verwenden. Es gibt glaub ich welche mit 14 kg und mehr "Zugkraft".


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eine elektrisch betriebene Seitentür wäre mir aber jetzt zu aufwendig und lässt sich in die Kathegorie "Anfällige Spielereien, die nach dreimaligem Benutzen im Eimer sind" einordnen.  
Ich werde lieber eine Software für Steuerungsoptionen programmieren.


----------



## Chaoswave (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich werde lieber eine Software für Steuerungsoptionen programmieren.



seeeehr gerne 

ich weiß nicht ob du irgendwie Beleuchtung im Case hast sonst wäre doch ne Soundsteuerung interessant.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja das lässt sich ja schnell realisieren. 

Ich denke aber vlt sollte L.B mal schön weiter bauen. Und nicht alle hier auf die Folter spannen. Zumindest ich will endlich mal eine Ganze ansicht sehen. So mit Hardware und so.


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Ich denke aber vlt sollte L.B mal schön weiter bauen. Und nicht alle hier auf die Folter spannen.
> Zumindest ich will endlich mal eine Ganze ansicht sehen. So mit Hardware und so.



Liebend gerne, wenn du bei DHL anrufst und denen mal Feuer unterm Hintern machst.  Ich warte die ganze Zeit auf die M4 
Muttern, die ich benötige, um weiterzubauen. Außerdem brauche ich noch die gewinkelten USB 2.0 Kabel für die Front USB Anschlüsse. 
Wenn die Sachen da sind, geht es sofort weiter. Es stehen noch kleinere Montagearbeiten am Gehäuse an, aber dann kann die Hardware verbaut werden.


----------



## Dukex2 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wäre es nicht eifacher gewesen die M4 Muttern im Metallhandel zu ordern?!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ok ich ruf mal an Und sage dennen die sollen hine machen  

Naja das Zeug wird schon kommen. Und wenn es da ist dann baust du weiter sonst komm ich vorbei und baue das System selber auf


----------



## Own3r (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das wirst du auch bestimmt morgen bekommen. So langsam ist die Post auch nicht


----------



## L.B. (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Dukex2: Klar wäre das einfacher gewesen, aber es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, 
dass ich auch die Kabel benötige, um weiterbauen zu können.


Seid aber versichert, dass ich noch bevor der Postbote zuende geklingelt hat, die Montage 
des Gehäuses abgeschlossen habe. Danach kommt die Hardware in ihr zu Hause. Rechnet für 
die ganze Aktion 12 Arbeitsstunden. 

Ich hoffe, dass es morgen kommt. Auch, wenn ich keine Benachrichtigung per Email bekommen habe.


----------



## Nekro (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Rechnet für
> die ganze Aktion 12 Arbeitsstunden.



Du hast 10.


----------



## L.B. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch heute fuhr die Post wieder weg, ohne bei uns zu klingeln und mein Paket abzugeben.


----------



## Own3r (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hattest du heute Schulfrei? 

Das wäre ja dann schade...aber wenn du noch keine Versandbestätigung bekommen hast, dann wird die Post daran auch nichts ändern können


----------



## L.B. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eigentlich hatte ich heute Schule, aber mit einer Lungenentzündung wäre ein Schulbesuch eine Zumutung für mich und meine Mitschüler gewesen. 


Kommen wir wieder zum Them, wenige Minuten nachdem der Postbote weggefahren ist, kam meine Mutter mit zwei netten Paketen nach Hause.  Eines enthielt das Cooler Master Gold Netzteil, das andere meine langersehnten M4 Hutmuttern.   Lediglich die USB Kabel sind nicht gekommen, sodass ich nicht wirklich weiterbauen konnte. Einiges habe ich aber montiert, darunter das Window, die beiden Edelstahlgewebe und die letzten zwei Rollen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe, dass die Kabel morgen eintreffen, damit ich endlich die Hülle aufsetzten und das Gehäuse fertig monntieren kann, sodass es dann an den Einbau der Hardware geht.


----------



## Nekro (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> aber mit einer Lungenentzündung wäre ein Schulbesuch eine Zumutung für mich und meine Mitschüler gewesen.



Zu lange in dem kalten Arbeitszimmer gewesen?!  Gute Besserung.

Ansonsten sieht das echt gut aus!


----------



## reisball (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich find deine Arbeit echt Spitze.


----------



## L.B. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, ihr beiden. 

Ich habe gerade eine eine Zahlungseingangsbestätigung von dem Laden bekommen, wo ich die Kabel bestellt habe und Aquatuning hat die Sachen gewohnt schnell versendet. Ich denke also, dass es morgen oder übermorgen weitergehen kann.


----------



## Own3r (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja dann ist ja alles gut! 

Deine Arbeit ist wirklich schön


----------



## Schelmiii (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also deine Arbeit hat echt Hand und Fuß. Alles schön sauber bearbeitet und auch montiert. Auch die Window(s) sehen sehr gut aus. Weiter so.


----------



## h_tobi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dir als Erstes gute Besserung, übertreibe es nicht, so eine Lungenentzündung ist nicht ohne.

Deine Arbeiten sind wie gewohnt sauber und ordentlich ausgeführt, ich hoffe, die USB Kabel kommen 
demnächst, ich kann es kaum noch erwarten das Gesamtkunstwerk bestaunen zu dürfen.


----------



## L.B. (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke für das Lob.  

Gerade habe ich noch eine zweite Mail bekommen, dass die Kabel heute abend an DHL übergeben werden. Wenn ich Glück habe, kommen sie also morgen, spätestens aber übermorgen an. 
Die Lungenentzündung behindert mich glücklicherweise nicht beim Basteln, vor allem weil ich jetzt alle Arbeiten drinnen erledigen kann.


----------



## Dukex2 (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Eine Versandbestätigung ist doch schon mal was! Könnens kaum erwarten


----------



## Gnome (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gute Besserung, mein guter 

Mensch, das sieht richtig geil aus! Hammer


----------



## Black_PC (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wieder gute Arbeit, das/die Window(s) gefallen mir sehr gut, aber mit ner Lungenentzündung solltest du echt nicht scherzen, aber auf jeden Fall gute Besserung und ich drück dir die Daumen, dass das Paket morgen endlich kommt


----------



## Darkknightrippper (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch von mir gute Besserung. Bin schon gespannt wie das Meisterwerk aussieht.


----------



## L.B. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke euch. 


Eben sind die restlichen Pakete eingetroffen, darunter auch die Kabel. Jetzt haeb ich allerdings ein riesiges Problem, und zwar passen die USB 3.0 Frontanschlüsse nicht, weil das Kabel zu weit in den Inneraum ragt und mit dem Deckenblech kollidiert. 
Ich habe damit begonnen, eine normale USB Platine auf Lochraster zu löten, was aber übelste Murkserei ist (so sieht die Platine auch aus). Habt ihr eine Lösung? Das Problem ist, dass ich ohne die Platine nicht weiterkomme.


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Such dir hier eine USB Karte aus und bestelle sie! Ist viel einfacher 

Edit: Argh, du hast ja schon die Bohrungen gemacht


----------



## L.B. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gute Idee, aber wie du schon sagtest, habe ich die Bohrungen schon gemacht. 

Ich werde wohl um eine neue Platine nicht herumkommen. Es stellt sich nur die Frage, wie ich das ohne die passende Aurüstung hinbekommen soll.  Ich habe zwar eine zweite Platine angefangen, die aber auch in die Hose gegangen ist.


----------



## h_tobi (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mach mal bitte ein Bild vom Kabel, so kann ich mir nichts drunter vorstellen.
Sollte es um den Stecker gehen, kannst du evtl. mit einem Messer den vergossenen Teil vorsichtig entfernen.
Aber wie gesagt, Bilder wären nützlich.


----------



## L.B. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Die Idee mit dem Stecker ist gut, eventuell sollte ich das mal ausprobieren. Mehr als verlieren kann ich ja nichts.  Allerdings ragt der Stecker gut 0,5cm zu weit nach innen. Ich habe aber schon alles für die Produktion einer neuen Platine organisiert. 


Trotz dieser widrigen Umstände habe ich mit dem Gehäuse weitergemacht. Die Rückwand samt Motherboard und Netzteil ließ sich nämlich sehr gut montieren. Bilder habe ich auch gemacht. 

Wer sich wundert, warum das Netzteil mit vier Schrauben befestigt ist (erinnert ihr euch noch an den Fail?), dem sei gesagt, dass L.B.-ATX kompatible Netzteile ein zusätzlichs fünftes Loch haben. 

Wenigstens das Motherboard passt wie geplant und lässt sich sehr gut montieren, ohne dass sich irgendetwas verzieht.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Passgenauigkeit haut mich von den Socken.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Anblick dürfte den meisten unbekannt sein, ein Loch im MB-Träger, das exakt unter dem CPU-Kühler liegt. (Ich habe noch kein Gehäuse gesehen, bei dem das der Fall ist.)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Netzteil passt, wobei es leicht schräg sitzt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ob ich die gesleevte ATX-Verlängerung nutze, weiß ich noch nicht, denn sie sieht zwar gut aus, beeinträchtigt aber die Funktion, weil sie das ohnehin zu lange Kabel noch weiter verlängert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr nice! 

Ich denke du wirst das mit der neuen Platine hinbekommen


----------



## Black_PC (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Große Fortschritte, schaut echt super aus.


----------



## L.B. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke.  

Der CPU-Kühler ist jetzt auch fertig verschlaucht. Morgen wird die neue Platine geätzt, sodass die Möglichkeit besteht, das Projekt am Wochenende abzuschließen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr schön du machst Fortschritte. Sieht wirklich richtig gut aus. Ich freue mich schon auf die Bilder wenn alles fertig ist und läuft.  

Das einzige was noch etwas fehlt finde ich ist eine entsprechende Graka. Aber egall das Case sieht richtig gut aus.


----------



## L.B. (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe doch eine GTS 450, die mir leistungstechnisch vollkommen ausreicht. Diese ist übrigens montiert, ebenso wie die Soundkarte.  Ich wundere mich nur, dass die Karten im Asus Crosshair IV nicht sonderlich tief in den Slots sitzen.


----------



## BENNQ (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na das ist doch ein Grund für neue Fotos!


----------



## Own3r (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das muss ich mir auch mal angucken! 

Bei mir sieht alles nomal aus.


----------



## h_tobi (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, das du so gut voran kommst, das Case sieht einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## prost (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Richtig geil 
Vor allem der Edelstahl-look in Zusammenhang mit dem Mainboard gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Nekro (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sieht sehr gut aus!


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Mega-Halbfinale-Update:* ()


Ersteinmal danke euch allen. Bezüglich der Slots sieht es aus, als ob die Karte noch 1-2mm weiter in den Slot passen könnte. Sollte es Kontaktprobleme geben, wird das Motherboard ausgebaut und Unterlagscheiben unter die Abstandshalter gelegt, sodass das Board höher kommt. Ich denek, aber, dass es keine Probleme gibt. 

Kommen wir zu den heutigen Baufortschritten und der Erklärung, warum das hier das Halbfinale ist.  Es ist nämlich so, dass mich nur noch wenige Kabel und Schläuche von der Fertigstellung dieses Projekts trennen.*

*Falls mir nicht irgendwelche Hardware um die Ohren fliegt 

Die Platine ist übrigens auch fertig geworden und funktioniert einwandfrei und diesmal sind auch keine wehrlosen USB Sticks der Oxidation zum Opfer gefallen. 

Genug gequatscht, kommen wir zu den Bildern. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Bis jetzt widerstehen die Rollen der Gewichtskraft von nicht ganz einem halben Kilonewton.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hammer, sieht einfach GÖTTLICH aus.


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wirklich geile Sache!!! Und wie sich die Hefte in den Gehäuse Wänden Spielgelt


----------



## Dukex2 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie schon so oft gesagt -RESPEKT-
Saubere Arbeit die du hier bringst, weiter so!!!


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich finde es auch super wie sich die Hefte spiegeln  

Sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## Khufu (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

O_O GEILLLLLLL

Sieht super aus


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

 Hehe, danke. Ich werde jetzt damit beginnen, die letzten Arbeiten zu erledigen.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Joa sieht richtig gut aus. Ich bin schon auf das Finale gespannt und dann auf die Verlängerung 

Am meisten beeindruckt mich das alles so gut passt.


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir.  Die Passgenauigkeit lässt sich wohl durch die lange Planungsphase erklären. Immerhin habe ich über drei Monate gerechnet und gezeichnet und später alles überprüft. 
Der Clou ist natürlich, dass ich durch den Fail beim MB-Träger (2cm verschoben) so gut wie nur Vorteile habe. Denn die Kabel passen viel besser und auch die Öffnung unter dem Kühler sitzt an exakt der richtigen Stelle. In diesem Fall kann man also eigentlich nicht mehr von einem Fail reden. 

Die meisten Komponenten sind bereits verkabelt und es ist schon relativ vollgestopft.


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mini-Update:


Die Komponenten sind nun vollständig verkabelt. Deshalb gibt es noch ein paar Bilder. Sollte ich die Möglichkeiten des Kabelmanagment meines Gehäuses bewerten, so lässt sich das mit einem Wort machen: GENIAL 
Man kommt problemlos zu allen Komponmenten, ohne dass es unübersichtlich wird oder sich zu viele Kabel kreuzen, wie es sonst der Fall ist. 
Es sieht zwar immer noch ein bisschen chaotisch aus, was aber an meiner mangelhaften Kompetenz liegen mag, ein vernünftiges Kabelmangment zustande zu bringen.  (s. KM im Rechner meines Onkels)

Morgen werde ich mich der Wasserkühlung widmen und das Projekt beenden können. *



*Falls meine Hardware nicht baden geht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black_PC (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt traumhaft aus, wieso können denn die Hersteller nicht auch mal ordentlich Platz für KM lassen/machen.


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Black_PC schrieb:


> Sieht echt traumhaft aus, wieso können denn die Hersteller nicht auch mal ordentlich Platz für KM lassen/machen.




Danke.  Ich habe manchmal das Gefühl, dass sich die Gehäusehersteller keine drei Monate Zeit für die Planung lassen (was marketingtechnisch sicher auch nicht möglich ist), sodass es viele Planungsprobleme gibt (deplatzierte Montageaussparungen, schlechtes KM, usw.). Durch die maschinelle Herstellung ist die Verarbeitung natürlich "besser" als bei einem handgefertigten Gehäuse. 
Würde man mein Gehäuse als Prototypen ansehen und ein weiteres Modell anfertigen, bei dem alle Probleme und Fehler beseitigt wären, so könnte man schon von einem perfekten PC-Gehäuse sprechen. (Rein theoretisch, denn noch einmal 500€ auszugeben wäre finanziell nicht sehr effizient. )


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schick deine Idee an irgendne Firma vllt machste ja n Vermögen?^^ Ich würd zumindest dein Case kaufen (wenns nicht zu teuer wäre..)


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut gemacht! Es gibt wenige Gehäuse die ein gutes KM zulassen. Mein HAF-X ist zB noch groß genug um alles sauber zu verstauen


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



BENNQ schrieb:


> wenns nicht zu teuer wäre...




Öhm, naja. vier bis fünf große lila Scheinchen wirst du schon bereit legen müssen.  
Ich erinnere an diesen Eimer, der nur, weil er handgefertigt ist, 2000€ kostet.  
Rechne den Preis auf 50kg Edelstahl um, dann hast du den ungefähren Kaufpreis.


@Own3r: Danke dir.  Das Kabelmanagment im HAF X (genau wie im HAF 932) ist in Ordnung, das stimmt.


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja ich hätte natürlich gemeint wenns in Serie produziert werden würde...


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So eine Idee fürs Case sollte lieber LianLi vertreiben und in Serie produzieren


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es gibt nur ein Problem, und zwar habe ich keine Baupläne mehr. Die liegen nämlich gemütlich in der Firma meines Nachbarn oder sind schon entsorgt.  Das heißt natürlich, dass ich ein handgefertigtes Unikat besitze und das in limitierter Auflage mit einem Exemplar. (Das steigert den Preis um gut und gerne 2000%)  

Wer mir das Gehäuse also für...

500€ Material
1500€ Hardware, Wasserkühlung und Zubehör
8000€ Arbeitsstunden (800h)
_________________
10000€ + Unikat-Zuschlag 2000%
_________________
200.000€

...abkaufen möchte, soll sich per PN bei mir melden.  (Versand ist übrigens inklusive)


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Kostenloser Versand is aber großzügig... xD ich würd das Teil auch nimmer hergeben!!!


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Vielleicht lege ich auch noch ein Päckchen Gummibärchen dazu. 

Also morgen werde ich mich der Verschlauchung widmen, sodass es dann einen ersten Funktionstest 
geben wird. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das Betriebssystem neu installieren muss, denn das Motherboard 
wurde ja ausgetauscht. Was sagt ihr dazu? 

Ich denke, dass ich dann morgen fertig werde, solange ich nicht wieder das einzige defekte Motherboard 
im ganzen Lager erwischt habe.


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also ich hab einfach im abgesicherten Modus gestartet und alles läuft... Ich hab das komplette Sys nur die Festplatte nicht getauscht...


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auf jeden Fall muss das System neu installiert werden!


----------



## BENNQ (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hmmm ich hab da wohl keine Ahnung von...


----------



## Own3r (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nur wenn man die CPU wechselt kann man das System beim alten belassen, aber bei dem Mainboard sollte man der Systemstabilität zu liebe das System neu aufsetzten.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Du musst das System nicht neu instalieren. Normal sollte das alles so gehen. Du wirst halt starten und Win sagt dann nochmal sobald es oben ist hey ich will nochmal. Das wars dann aber auch schon.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge aber das neu installieren. Es ist einfach sauberer.


----------



## reisball (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schönes Update, mir gefällts.
Vorallem merkt man, dass es mit großen Schritten voran geht.


----------



## L.B. (8. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, reisball. 

Wo meint ihr, wären die drei Temperatursensoren am sinnvollsten positioniert?


Es wird sich ja dann zeigen, ob das System neu installiert werden muss. 
Selbst wenn, ist es ja auch nicht weiter tragisch.


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würde die Sensoren an:

Grafikkarte, CPU Kühler und entweder Netzteil Nähe oder irgendwo im Case positionieren


----------



## Nekro (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wär doch mal interessant zu wissen wie viel Grad es unten bzw. oben im Case sind, falls du ansonsten keine Vorstellungen bezüglich der Position hast


----------



## Schrauberopi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wow, ich muss sagen ich bin beeindruckt.  Da ziehe ich doch glatt den Hut vor Deiner Arbeit. 

Das ganze System ist durchdacht, sauber und vernünftig, mit hochwertigen Materialien verarbeitet und sieht auch noch edel und top aus. 

Auch Deine "Elektronikbasteleien" machen Spaß. Sind einfach schöne Ideen bei.

Richtig gut dazu passen, würde jetzt noch ein vernickelter HK 3. 


LG


----------



## h_tobi (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

   Einfach nur geil, was du uns hier präsentierst.   
Das ist wirklich ganz großes Kino, wenn du die Kabel noch sauber verstaust, ist es wirklich PERFEKT.


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Erst einmal Danke euch allen. 

Die Temperatursensoren sind auf der Grafikkartenrückseite, dem Arbeitsspeicher und an der Oberseite im Gehuse untergebracht.

Allerdigs gibt es mal wieder ein Problem, und zwar knickt der Schlauch vorne am AGB ein, weil ich ihn ja gekürtzt hatte. Unglücklicherweise habe ich nur noch den transparenten Schlauch. Außerdem habe ich noch transparenten Knickschutz, der aber absolut häßlich aussieht.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> Allerdigs gibt es mal wieder ein Problem, und zwar knickt der Schlauch vorne am AGB ein


Da wirst nicht drum herum kommen und neuen Schlauch bestellen müssen.


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe jetzt den transparenten schlauch genommen, das sieht auch ganz gut aus.

Außerdem habe ich den Rechner schon in Betrieb genommen und brauche schnell Hilfe bei einigen Bios Einstellugen. Wenn ich starten möchte piept der Rechner einmal und das Bios wird gestartet, dann aber piept es einmal lang und da steht "CPU Fan Error", was auch logisch ist, denn ich habe ja keinen Lüfter installiert. Was muss ich da einstellen?

Edit: Ich habe es hinbekommen und as nächste problem steht an. Wenn er booten möchte, steht dasSelect a proper boot device...". Man soll eine Taste drücken, aber nichts passiert, außer dass der die Anweisung "select a proper boot device erneut erscheint".


----------



## prost (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sicher dass die HDD an den Strom und ans Mainboard angeschlossen ist?


----------



## Schelmiii (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schau mal, ob die Platte im BIOS angezeigt wird. Wenn ja musst du eventuelle, fals du mehrere Platten angeschlossen hast, unter Festplatten die Festplatte auswählen und unter Boot Devise HDD als erste Platte auswählen. Ich hab zwar nur das Asus Rampage Formula für den Sockel 775, aber müsste so in etwa die gleichen Einstellungen sein.


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja die Boot Sequenz musst du erstmal richtig einstellen. (1. CD-Laufwerk 2. HDD)
Dann am besten den Controller auf AHCI umstellen und Windows-DVD einlegen -> installieren


----------



## Tuneup (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bin grad mehr durch Zufall hierdrauf gestoßen und hab mal sporadisch alles überflogen und muss sagen.. Respekt dafür...
Sieht echt super aus bisher


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke für eure Hilfe, aber es stellte sich heraus, dass ich Spezialagent die Boot Sequenz nicht richtig eingestellt hatte.  
Momentan ist die Anzeige etwas problematisch, weil ich auf 1280x1024 Pixeln arbeite. Der Treiberdownload ist leider extrem langsam. Die CPU brät bei maximal 25°C vor sich hin (Installationen, Downloads im Hintergrund) und alles ist dicht. Nur die LED Stripes wollen noch nicht, das muss ich mir gleich anschauen. 


P.S. Danke auch dir, Tuneup.


----------



## Nekro (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> und alles ist dicht.



Das ist die Hauptsache ! Besonders an den "Verschraubungen" wo die Dichtringe sitzen ist es problematisch, wenn sich da einer verdreht hat oder nicht richtig sitzt, und es tropft bzw. läuft in Tropfen ganz langsam am Schlauch herunter und dann zufällig in ein Netzteil was da drunter sitzt... man spricht aus Erfahrung 
Wenn die LED´s funzen --> Bilder !


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na dann ist ja alles gut! 

Bei den LED Stripes kann man doch nicht so viel falsch machen, oder?


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ihr dürft ihn jetzt anbeten. 

Er ist fertig. 










Ok, genug Quatsch gemacht, ihr wollt Bilder sehen.  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im nächsten Post geht es weiter.


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Alter Schwede ist das Geil...
... mir fehlen die Worte...


----------



## Khufu (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

O_O



Gesegnet seiest du oh Gott aus Stahl 

ganz ehrlich, sieht einfach nur Geil aus


----------



## Black_PC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht echt hammer aus, aber wie schwer ist das Teil jetzt und hast du da Sprudel in die Wakü gekippt oder warum sind da so viel Blasen drin ?


----------



## Dukex2 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was ist das für ein rotes Kabel über deinen Heck-Lüfter???


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Verletzt euch nicht beim vom Schreibtischstuhl Fallen, wobei meine Bilder eine miese Qualität haben.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Zu guter Letzt gibt es noch einige Zahlen und Fakten zum Projekt. Zuerst einmal die physikalischen Daten:

Masse: ~40-50kg
Maße: (BxHxT) 350x549,3x520mm
Volumen: ~100l


Danach einige allgemeine Daten:

Dauer: 6 Monate 14 Tage 4 Stunden (1,67 x 10^7 s)
Kosten: ~1000€ (wovon aber knapp die Hälfte auf meine Sponsoren geht, deshalb nochmals vielen Dank)



Der größte Dank gebührt neben meinem Nachbarn euch treuen Lesern, denn ohne euch hätte dieses Projekttagebuch wohl wenig Sinn gehabt. 


Aber jetzt muss ich noch ein bisschen übertakten, die Stabilität testen und was noch so dazu gehört.


----------



## Black_PC (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch das sieht super aus, wobei du das KM doch noch etwas überarbeiten könntest und an der Quali der Bilder, kann man vllt auch noch was machen.

Die eine Frage von mir, die nach dem Gewicht, hat sich ja jetzt erledigt.


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich danke euch. 

Als Kühlflüssigkeit habe ich IP genutzt und mit destilliertem Wasser gemischt. Die Luftblasen stammen noch vom Entlüften. 

Das Kabel über dem Heck Lüfter gehört zu dne LED Stripes, bei denen übrigens irgendeine Schnarchnase die Polung vertauscht hat, weswegen sie nicht funktioniert haben. 

Das KM gefällt mir sehr gut, denn alle Kabel sind ordentlich verlegt. Das kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so gut herüber, an deren Qualität ich nchts verbessern kann. (Es sei denn, jemand erklärt sich bereit, mir eine digitale Spiegelreflexkamera auszuleihen ) 


P.S. Beim Übertakten brauche ich mal eure Hilfe, denn die Einstellungen im Bios sind ziemlich eigenartig.


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hast du die Kaltlichkathode auch eingebaut?


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dank Onw3rs Hilfe läuft die CPU jetzt auf 3,6GHz bei 1,26V unter Last.  

P.S. Würde man den Rechner (umgebaut zu einem Satelliten) in einen Orbit bringen lassen wollen, würden alleine die Frachtkosten 1,6 Mio. Euro betragen.  (rein theoretisch)


----------



## BENNQ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

SUPER!!! Ich denke du hast alles ereicht was du wolltest und es sieht einfach göttlich aus! Hat wirklich Spaß gemacht dabei zu sein! Aber jetzt gings doch so schnell... Die wartezeiten haben sich aber sehr gelohnt!!!


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir, BENNQ. 

Ich bin jemand, der mit so einem Projekt auch fertig wird. D.h. der Rechner ist fertig und bleibt bis zur nächsten Reinigungsaktion geschlossen. 

Allerdings wird mir bis dahin sicher noch die ein oder andere verrückte Idee für ein neues Projekt einfallen. Beispielsweise bin ich nicht gewillt für einen MP3 Player 100€ auszugenben, weshalb hier wohl in nächster Zeit ein Eigenbau ansteht. Auch ein Notebook brauche ich noch für ein schulisches Projekt (Robotik), was ich aus dem alten Werkstattrechner bauen werde. Sprich alles kommt in einen Koffer und dazu noch ein paar Spezialgadgets.


Edit: Ich werde jetzt mal den 3DMark11 laufen lassen.


----------



## BENNQ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr schöne Aussichten! Ich freu mich drauf


----------



## Own3r (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich finde es auch schöne Aussichten. Ich frage nochmal 

Hast du die Kaltlichkathode eingebaut?


----------



## Nekro (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das sieht sehr gut aus! 
Erinnert mich an IRobot in gepresster Form  
Glückwunsch zum neuen Case, jetzt gehts in die Massenproduktion und Vermarktung?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja der Rechner sieht Umwerfend aus Respekt. 
Wie war das noch gleich ?
Was lange dauert ...
Ich denke so war es auch hier. Hat aufjedenfall ne Menge Spaß gemacht immer mit zu lesen und etwas zu Nerven. 
Ich hoffe wir können uns noch auf ein paar Bilder freuen.

Und jetzt sage ich noch haste fein gemacht ich bin beeindruckt. Und das sag ich nicht zu jeden Projekt. Ich wünsche dir auf jedenfall viel Spaß noch mit dem Case. 

Und pass gut drauf auf. Sonst ist es mal ganz schnell weg wenn man die ganzen Kommentare so liest


----------



## BENNQ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Jetzt wo Nobody es abgesegnet hat ist alles Gut


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Nee nich ganz. Es fehlt noch was.

Erst noch ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht etc. Dann ist es 100 % abgesegnet.


----------



## BENNQ (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

L.B. du weißt was du zu tun hast...!


----------



## L.B. (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dann gibt es morgen noch ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht. 

@Own3r: Habe ich etwas überlesen? Auf jeden Fall ist die Kaltlichtkathode nicht eingebaut, denn der Rechner beleuchtet ja jetzt mit den beiden LED-Stripes schon das Ganze Zimmer. 


Vielleicht werde ich den Rechner mit einer Hochspannung gegen Diebstahl sichern. Es ist natürlich ungünstig, wenn jeden Tag gegrillte Einbrecher in meinem Zimmer herumliegen.


----------



## Menthe (10. Januar 2011)

Sieht wirklich umwerfend aus. Respekt, gute Arbeit


----------



## h_tobi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

 Einfach nur göttlich, was du da unter dem Schreibtisch stehen hast.   
Aber an einige Kleinigkeiten solltest du noch mal Hand anlegen.
Das grüne Display vom LCD könnte eine Farbfilterfolie vertragen, wenn das noch in blau leuchtet wäre es super.
Dann solltest du bei Gelegenheit den blauen PCIe Stecker der GraKa gegen einen schwarzen tauschen, 
das sind 2 Dinge, die mir sofort aufgefallen sind.

Auf deine nächsten Projekte bin ich sehr gespannt, dieses hat schon richtig viel Spaß gemacht.
Dann viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Spielzeug.


----------



## L.B. (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gerade habe ich noch einmal probiert, bessere Bilder zu machen. Leider bekomme ich selbst bei Tageslicht nichts Vernünftiges hin, weil es in der Ecke einfach zu dunkel ist.  (Bedankt euch bei Pentax ; Nicht, dass ich demnächst noch eine Kamera bauen muss. )


@h_tobi: Danke für dein Lob.  
Da ich das LCD in den Anfangstagen des Projekts bekommen habe, wo ich noch auf Ferrari-Optik, also eine rote Lackierung, gesetzt habe, habe ich mich natürlich für die gelb-grüne Variante entschieden. Farbfilter dürften bei normalen LCDs nicht funktionieren, da sie zum einen nicht sonderlich hell sind und zum anderen nicht das volle sichtbare Spektrum des Lichts abstrahlen, ein Filter also nicht wirksam sein kann. Ein Farbfilter funktioniert nur bei weißem Licht, das alle Farbanteile enthält (z.B. VF-Display). 
Es gibt auch noch einen praktischen Grund, denn um den Farbfilter einzubauen, müsste ich die gesamte Front abnemen, worauf ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe. 
Den blauen Stecker könnte man noch tauschen, wobei mich die Farbe nicht stört. 

@Equitas: Danke auch dir. 


Es gibt nur eins, das mich noch stört und das ist der Schmier von der Montage und der Schutzfolie. Ich weiß nicht, wie ich den abbekommen soll, denn das Aceton hinterlässt sehr unschöne, braune, schmierige Rückstände. Was nimmt man dafür am besten?


----------



## type_o (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hallo L.B., geiles Case . Zu Deinem Prob., geh ma in den Motorradladen un die Ecke und hol Dir dort die Polierwatte: Never Dull. Mit der Kannst Du es bis zum Chromeffekt  treiben. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Schrauberopi (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Etwas flüssige Seife (billiger Spender vom Discounter) in warmen Wasser auflösen und damit abwischen. Hinterlässt selbst bei eloxiertem Alu keine Spuren. 

LG


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Aceton o.Ä. würde ich nicht verwenden. Wenn dann entweder Polierwatte oder (Seifen-)Wasser. Kannst ja mal mit ein bisschen Seifenlauge probieren, wenn es nicht klappt greif zur Polierwatte


----------



## L.B. (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Cool, danke für die Tipps.  Seifenlauge ist mir nicht geheuer, nacher läuft die Brühe in den Rechner oder er stinkt wie ein Parfümladen. 

Ich habe es jetzt doch mit dem Aceton hinbekommen, indem ich einen weißen Lappen genommen habe. Das schwarze Mikrofasertuch, das ich vorher benutzt hatte, scheint wohl in Aceton löslich zu sein.  Natürlich habe ich den Kontakt mit Kunstofteilen vermieden.  


Gestern ist mir schon eine weitere nette Idee gekommen, die man irgendwann realisieren könnte, und zwar eine Fernsteuerungsanlage für den Rechner. Z.B. für den Media Player, zum Hoch- bzw. Herunterfahren, usw. Es gibt spezielle Software, die mithilfe eines IR-Empfängers am COM-Port und einer standardmäßigen Fernbedienung bestimmte Funktionen ausführen kann. Das müsste man natürlich auf USB umbauen, da das Asus Crosshair IV keinen COM-Port mehr besitzt.


----------



## Own3r (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schau mal nach iMON. (Feature)

Das schwarze im Mikrofasertuch wird bestimmt löslich sein


----------



## L.B. (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht, wobei es doch einige Probleme gibt, denn der IR-Sender muss mindestens von hinten am Window montiert werden, sodass der Aschluss verlängert werden müsste. 
Aber ein Eigenbau wäre schon besser, vor allem jetzt, wo ich Zeit habe.


----------



## h_tobi (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das wäre noch ein schönes Schmankerl für den Mod, also lass dich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Nekro (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



type_o schrieb:


> Never Dull. Mit der Kannst Du es bis zum Chromeffekt  treiben.



Das würd bestimmt auch richtig gut aussehen, wenn du das komplette Case in einen Chromeffekt hüllen würdest


----------



## affli (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Daumen hoch! Gefällt mir sehr gut dein Projekt! War viel arbeit, hat sich aber gelohnt!


----------



## DAEF13 (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sehr schick

[x]Vote for Chrompolierung


----------



## L.B. (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> [x]Vote for Chrompolierung



Erst einmal danke auch an euch.  Aber hört mir mit der Polierpaste auf.  Was meint ihr, wie ich mir den Schädel einschlage, wenn ich nach 6 1/2 Monaten Arbeit mit irgendeiner Pampe die kompletten Bleche ruiniere.  Nene, die Bürstung kommt gut herüber und nach der Reinigung mit Aceton sind alle Kleberest und Verarbeitungsrückstände entfernt. 


Nachdem der Rechner nun seit einiger Zeit in Betrieb war, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr die Praxiserfahrungen interessant findet. Nachdem der Rechner nach dem Zusammenbau problemlos lief und auch mit der Übertaktung des Prozessors keine Probleme bestanden, konnte ich den Rechner, besser gesagt Windows, gestern nicht dazu bewegen zu starten. Nach einigen Bluescreens, Abstürtzen und einer sich selbst abschaltenden Steckdosenleiste (Made in China ) habe ich dne Entschluss gefasst, das System doch neu aufzulegen. Das war gestern und heute läuft alles problemlos. Own3r hatte also doch recht, als er sagte, man müsse das System neu auflegen. Es geht zwar auch ohne, aber irgendwie auch nicht.  

Die Leistung ist nicht anders als bei meinem alten System, schließlich wurde nur das Board getauscht und die Grafikkarte ist aus Sicht der Leistung fast identisch mit meiner alten GTS 250.
Die Lautstärke ist im Gegensatz zum offenen Aufbau mit seinen zwei Lüftern deutlich leiser, obwohl ganze 13 Lüfter installiert sind.  Diese lassen sich mit dem Heatmaster problemlos regeln. Zwar liefen die Lüfter nach dem Start dauerhaft auf 100%, ich habe aber eine Option gefunden, die die normale Drehzahl festlegt, sodass jetzt alle Lüfter kurz zum Anlaufen aufdrehen und dann die Drehzahl auf ein fast unhörbahres Maß absenken. 
Die Wasserkühlung scheint noch immer dicht zu sein, denn der Wasserspiegel ist nur unerheblich gesunken (Es ist schließlich noch Luft im Radiator). Außerdem ist der Teppich unter dem Rechner noch trocken. 

Das einzige "Problemchen", das es gibt ist das elektrostatisch geladene Acrylglas, das alle Staubpartikel aus der näheren Umgebung und auch innerhalb des Rechners einsammelt.


----------



## Own3r (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Das einzige "Problemchen", das es gibt ist das elektrostatisch geladene Acrylglas, das alle Staubpartikel aus der näheren Umgebung und auch innerhalb des Rechners einsammelt.



Ich denke das das normal ist 
Aber gut das nach den anfänglichen Problemen nun alles läuft


----------



## L.B. (11. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich bin auch echt froh, dass ich nicht so ein Pech hatte wie bei meiner ersten Begegnung mit PCs.  


Ich habe jetzt noch ein paar Tests gemacht, was Temperatur und Overclocking des Prozessors betrifft. Zuerst lief der Prozessor bei 1,35V und 3,4GHz (stock) und wurde unter Prime95 (In-Place large FFts) maximal 36°C warm, die Wassertemperatur stieg auf 23°C. Nach Beenden des Tests fiel die CPU Temperatur sofort auf den voherigen Idle-Wert von 26°C. 
Nach der Übertaktung auf 3,6GHz und Undervolting auf 1,25V lag die Maximaltemperatur ebenfalls bei 36°C, wobei die Temperatur die meiste Zeit in einem Bereich von 34-35°C lag. (Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass der Test nicht so lange lief, weshalb die endgültige Temperatur wohl noch etwas nach oben korrigiert werden muss, weil die Wassertemperatur noch ein wenig steigen dürfte.)
Die Grafikkarte (@stock) wurde unter DiRT2 ca. 35°C warm, was meiner Meinung nach ebenfalls ein sehr guter Wert ist. 

Ich würde sagen, die Werte sind mehr als in Ordnung.


----------



## h_tobi (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Werte können sich sehen lassen, prima, das nun alles läuft, wie es soll.
Dann weiterhin viel Spaß mit deinem Schätzchen, du hast es dir verdient.


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

Das sind super Temperaturen! Da siehst du mal was deine Wasserkühlung so leistet


----------



## L.B. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ja, die Kühlung geht ganz schön ab.  Die Zimmertemperatur konnte ich nicht messen, weil ich nicht im Besitz eines funktionierenden Zimmerthermometers bin. Die "warme" Abluft des Gehäuses war aber ca. 23°C warm, sodass die Raumtemperatur im Bereich um 21-22°C liegen dürfte. 

Momentan konfiguriere ich LCD Smartie, sodass das LCD auch interessante Informationen anzeigen kann. Es gibt für das Programm nämlich einige interessante Plugins, wie z.B. einen Diagrammschreiber, der einen Wert gegen die Zeit abträgt und grafisch darstellen kann (dieses Plugin funktioniert seltsamerweise nicht ). Witzig ist auch ein Plugin, mit dem man Ziffern über mehrere Zeilen anzeigen kann, sodass man beispielsweise eine große Uhr programmieren kann.


----------



## ductusbotali (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Erstklassige Arbeit. Verarbeitung, Optik und technische Ausstattung finde ich überragend.
Ein echter Generationenrechner, den du deinen Urenkeln vererben kannst und der dann noch wie neu aussehen wird. Das Innenleben räumst du einfach von Zeit zu Zeit um und bleibst immer auf dem neuesten Stand.
Hut ab.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich weiß ich lebe wohl etwas in der Vergangenheit. Aber war da nichtmal was mit Bildern ? So am Tag bei richtigen Licht etc ???


----------



## BENNQ (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hab ich auch was von gehört! Ich freu mich auf jedenfall wenn sie noch kommen würden!
Von deinem Case kann man einfach nicht genug kriegen


----------



## reisball (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Würde mich auch über neue Bilder freuen. Find dein Projekt einfach klasse.


----------



## L.B. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das hatte ich auf der letzten Seite erwähnt. Es besteht nämlich das Problem einer mangelhaften Kamera und wenig Licht, sodass ich keine besseren Bilder zustande bekommen habe.  Tut mir leid, aber besser werden sie einfach nicht, was man auch an den schlechten Bildern meines alten Rechners erkennen kann. 

Ich möchte euch aber mein nächstes kleineres Projekt vorstellen, das ich mit meinem Vater (ductusbotali ) zusammen baue. Es soll nämlich ein Anemometer auf Basis des AtMega8 entstehen, das die Windgeschwindigkeit misst, eine zehnminütige Messreihe startet, währenddessen Messwerte aufnimmt, daraus den Durchschnitt und eine statistische Varianz berechnet und das Gnaze anschließend auf einem LCD ausgibt. Da ich von meinem Praktikum noch ein "Universal-Programm" habe, aus dem man so gut wie alles programmieren kann, stellt die Firmware kein Problem dar. 
Die Messmechanik besteht aus einem Drehimpulsgeber, auf dem ein Alumium-(Balsa)kreuz mit vier halbierten Tischtennisbällen sitzt, welches sich dann im Wind dreht. 
Das Gerät dient dann als Orientierungshilfe zum Windsurfen, wo gerade die Standardabweichung von einem Mittelwert von besonderer Bedeutung ist, und die kann kein herkömmliches Anemometer berechnen. 

Wenn ihr möchtet kann ich das hier als "Nebenprojekt" veröffentlichen.  Samstag fahren wir auf jeden Fall erst einmal zu Conrad und besorgen die Materialien.    


P.S. Tut mir Leid, dass ich euch keine besseren Bilder vom Gehäuse liefern kann.


----------



## Own3r (12. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube er bekommt aufgrund der schlechten Bildqualität der Kamera keine guten Bilder hin und will deshalb keine hochladen. 

Vielleicht baut er ja schon an einer Kamera 

Edit: zu spät...


----------



## Gnome (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Leck mich Amoka...

Was is das bitte für ein endgeiles Sys geworden? Mir fehlen die Worte, absolut Hammer mega geil! Dafür gibts keine Worte! Ich bin begeistert, was du geleistet hast. Wahnsinn


----------



## L.B. (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hehe, danke dir. 


Damit ihr jetzt nicht denkt, ich sei nur zu faul, die letzten paar Bilder zu machen (was ja nicht der Fall ist), habe ich eine kleine Zusammenstellung der Metallarbeiten und Abschlussphase des Projekts gemacht. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkknightrippper (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Case ist richtig geil geworden, mir fehlen die Worte ....


----------



## Own3r (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schöne Zusammenstellung. Ist das TB jetzt zu Ende?


----------



## Black_PC (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schöne Collage.


----------



## L.B. (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke euch. 


@Own3r: So würde ich das nicht sagen, das Projekt ist zwar erst einmal abgeschlossen, aber es gibt eben noch zahlreiche kleinere Projekte, die ganz interessant sind und die ich hier veröffentlichen könnte. 

Unter Umständen wird irgendwann noch die ein oder andere Kleinigkeit am Gehäuse korrigiert, wobei mir da auf den ersten Bick nicht viel einfällt. Eventuell könnte man an der Seite, wo die zwei Blechkantenkanten aufeinanderstoßen noch ein dunkles Moosgummi hinterlegen, damit das Licht nicht durch den Spalt scheint. Man kann es aber auch einfach so lassen, weil ich das Ergebnis schon sehr gut finde.


----------



## L.B. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute habe ich noch einige Kleinigkeiten ausgebesert bzw. hinzugefügt. Darunter ein bei der Montage verrutschter Lüfterentkoppler und eine GPU-Backplate.  
Wer fleißig mitgelesen hat, wird sich an die GPU-Backplate erinnern, die ich für die GTS 250 gebaut habe. Diese ist aber gut und gerne 8cm länger als die GTS 450, die Breite ist jedoch identisch, sodass ich nur ein Stück absägen musste, sodass die Backplate nun passt. 

Aufgrund der vorhandenen Flutlichtbestrahlung  durch die LED Stripes konnte ich hiervon auch Bilder machen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier ist mein System-Screen gut zu erkennen. Die untere Angabe stellt dabei die Auslastung der Pagefile dar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






So jetzt ist der Rechner aber endgültig fertig und wird dieses Jahr nicht mehr geöffnet (evtl. zu Weihnachten, denn man kann ja nie wissen, was für Spielereien ich noch brauche ).


----------



## Nekro (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Anzeige gefällt mir sehr gut und ist sehr praktisch


----------



## Dukex2 (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie schon so oft erwähnt und man kann es nicht oft genug sagen:
Einfach Traumhaft schön 

Wobei ich den Stromstecker deiner Graka noch von blau auf rot oder schwarz ändern würde.


----------



## L.B. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke euch. 

Ich möchte den Rechner aber nicht so oft öffnen und schließen, weil das auf Dauer nicht gut ist. Deshalb funktioniert der blaue 6pin-Stecker wunderbar.


----------



## Own3r (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich möchte den Rechner aber nicht so oft öffnen und schließen, weil das auf Dauer nicht gut ist.



Wieso nicht? 

Sieht jetzt aber sehr gut aus! Ich denke, dass der PC spätestens in einem Monat wieder offen ist


----------



## crankrider (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

sehr sehr schön, wirklich TOP 

mehr kann man da nicht sagen 


lg

crank


----------



## L.B. (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Wenn ich den Rechner jeden Tag öffne und schließe, sind die Gewinde in zwanzig Jahren im Eimer.  Danke dir für das Lob. 

@crankrider: Danke auch dir. 



Ich denke, dass ich das Projekt hiermit komplett abschließen kann. Es gibt zwar noch die ein oder anderen Kleinigkeiten, wo zum Beispiel die Bleche nicht zu 100% passen, das ist aber eben bei Handarbeit der Fall.


----------



## Black_PC (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Backplate ist wirklich sehr sehr nice.


----------



## h_tobi (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Backplate sieht sehr gut aus, schade, dass das Projekt nun abgeschlossen ist, 
es hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht deine Basteleien zu verfolgen.


----------



## L.B. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Black_PC: Vielen Dank. 

@h_tobi: Vielen Dank auch an dich. Du hast übrigens mit 201 Antworten neben Own3r und mir die meisten Beiträge in meinem Tagebuch geschrieben.  


Trotzdem ist das Projekt noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen. Zum Beispiel werde ich mich demnächst mit der Fernsteuerung des Rechners über einen Infrarot-Empfänger beschäftigen. Ich befürchte zwar, dass ich mit den antiquierten Treibern unter Windows Probleme bekommen könnte, bei Bauteilen im Gesamtwert von 4€ kann ein Versuch aber auch nicht schaden.  Es handelt sich übrigens um diese Schaltung.


P.S. Die Seite hat nur einen Masterlink. Ihr findet die Schaltung unter Modding-->USB Ultra Infrarot Empfänger v2.0 zum Fernbedienen und Ein-/Ausschalten des PCs selbstgebaut


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens mit 201 Antworten neben Own3r und mir die meisten Beiträge in meinem Tagebuch geschrieben.



Wo kannst du denn das ablesen? 

Auf die Fernsteuerung freue ich mich schon. Wird bestimmt wieder eine super Arbeit.


----------



## L.B. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn man unter "Meine Themen" auf die Anzahl der Antworten klickt, erscheint ein Fenster, in dem steht, wer wie oft geantwortet hat. 

Der IR-Empfänger bzw. seine Treiber sind nach der Anleitung sogar für Windows 7 ausgelegt. Es kann natürlich sein, dass man wieder den Testmodus aktivieren muss, aber darin bin ich ja dank zahlreicher Eigenbauten schon geübt.  
Eine gute Fernbedienung meines alten Receivers habe ich auch noch herumliegen, sodass ich diese dann verwenden kann. 

Die Bauteile bestelle ich übrigens gleich, sodass es diese Woche wieder etwas zu basteln gibt.


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann freue ich mich schon. 



> Wenn man unter "Meine Themen" auf die Anzahl der Antworten klickt,  erscheint ein Fenster, in dem steht, wer wie oft geantwortet hat.



Ich wusste garnicht, dass man das sehen kann


----------



## L.B. (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Bestellung der Bauteile zögert sich noch etwas hinaus, denn die beiden Mikrocontroller, die man für den Empfänger benötigt lassen sich nicht über ISP programmieren, sodass die Schaltung nutzlos für mich ist. Die andere Alternative setzt auf einen Mikrocontroller, der nicht mehr hergestellt wird, was mir auch nicht viel bringt und jetzt suche ich nach einer besseren Lösung.


----------



## Own3r (17. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schade...
Aber du bekommst das bestimmt auch anders hin !


----------



## h_tobi (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Bei deinem Talent nimmst du einen passenden Controller und den Rest schreibst du dir einfach selber....


----------



## L.B. (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das dürfte zu schwierig sein, vor allem, weil man den Treiber adressieren und über USB kommunizieren muss. Zumindest weiß ich nicht, wie man das macht.

Allerdings habe ich eine andere Schaltung gefunden, die ähnich aufgebaut ist und mit einem AtTiny2323 arbeitet, den man problemlos über ISP programmieren kann. Gleich werden die Bauteile dafür bestellt.


----------



## L.B. (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

So, die Bauteile sind bestellt und werden per Bankeinzug bezahlt, sodass sie morgen schon bei der Post sein dürften. Ich bin natürlich sehr gespannt, ob die Software auch unter Windows 7 arbeitet.


----------



## _j0e (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

das äußere erinnert mich an die gerätschaften die man in halflife so gesehn hat 
aber im ganzen ist das schon ein ziemlich edler kasten! hut ab!
vorallem sieht es bei dir ziemlich leicht aus wie du den edelstahl bearbeitet hast 

wie du ja bereits gesagt hast allzu oft wird die kiste nciht mehr aufgemacht
denke ich auch dass sich nicht mehr all zu viel tun wird, ...warum auch 

es ist trotzdem immer wieder schön anzuschauen!

grüße _j0e


----------



## L.B. (18. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir, _joe. 

Einmal muss ich den Rechner mindestens noch öffnen, denn die IR-Anlage muss ja installiert werden. 
Die Software für den Empfänger habe ich übrigens schon ausprobiert. Die Konfiguration des Plugins ist sehr kompliziert, das Einprogrammieren der Aktionen hingegen ist nicht sehr aufwendig.


----------



## _j0e (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Yes! dann gibts wieder bilder 

einmal eingebaut kann der deckel doch zu bleiben!
die konfiguration ist doch eh einmalig und die aktion programmiert man solange bis sie deinen vorstellungen entsprechen.

was sind das für aktionen die du geplant hast?


----------



## L.B. (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mittlerweile ist der Empfänger fertig aufgebaut, allerdings noch nicht für meinem Rechner konfiguriert. 
Bilder gibt es, wenn alles läuft. Ich kann aber schon vorweg nehmen, dass es einfach nur genial ist. Theoretisch könnte man auf Maus und Tastatur verzichten, da man beides mit der Fernbedinung simulieren kann.  Anpassen werde ich das Ganze heute abend.



Nach übelsten Treiberproblemen (und dreieinhalb Stunden Arbeit) habe ich den Empfänger erfolgreich installieren können, sodass es nun funktioniert. Jetzt wird das Ganze noch konfiguriert und ich werde euch das Ergebnis präsentieren können. 
Allerdings brauche ich eine andere Fernbedinung, da meine von Sony ist und keinen RC5 Standard unterstützt, sodass keien eindeutige Zuordnung der Aktionen möglich ist. Sie sollte möglichst preisgünstig sein und viele Tasten besitzen, denn in Girder 4.0 gibt es ca.1000 verschiedene Aktionen, die man ausführen kann und jede benötigt eine Taste.


----------



## h_tobi (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, das nun alles läuft, ich bin gespannt, was du uns dann präsentierst.


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Problem besteht jetzt darin, dass ich bei jedem Start F8 drücken muss, was mir gar nicht passt. Ich frage mich echt, welcher Vollidiot sich die Treibersignatur ausgedacht hat. 
Es gibt nur eine Möglichkeit, und zwar muss ich den Treiber selbt Test-Signieren, was aber ziemlich kompliziert ist.


Edit: Mithilfe des Driver Signature Enforcement Overrider 1.3b ist es mir nun gelungen, den Treiber zu signieren und diesen ganz normale ohne lästiges Drücken der F8 Taste zu laden. Der Testsigning Mode muss allerdings aktiviert sein, was aber nicht weiter stört bzw. für Bastler und Löter sowieso notwendig ist.  

Im Laufe des Tages sollte alles soweit fertig konfiguriert sein, sodass ich dann ein paar Bilder machen kann.


----------



## Dukex2 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Na das sind doch mal gute Nachrichten!


----------



## Own3r (23. Januar 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt, wie es aussieht und besonders wo du den IR Empfänger untergebracht hast


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Der IR-Empfänger liegt extern hinter dem Rechner. Ich warte aber mit der Montage noch, bis mir etwas anderes einfällt, was ich noch brauche, damit sich das Öffnen des Gehäuses auch lohnt. 

Habt ihr da etwas?


Ich bin mit der Konfiguration schon weitergekommen und habe schon alle wichtigen Winamp-Funktionen eingestellt. 

Ein Video habe ich auch versucht zu erstellen, was aber nicht sonderlich gut funktioniert hat, da man den Bildschirm nicht erkennen kann.


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hier sind die Bilder vom Empfänger. 


Ich habe noch zusätzlich einen Wannenstecker für das SPI eingebaut, falls es mal ein Firmware-Update geben solte, denn dann mus man den Chip nicht aus dem Sockel nehmen, sondern kann bequem über den ISP Stecker flashen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Fernbedienung wollte ich zuerst verwenden, allerdings funktioniert sie nicht richtig, da sie den RC-5 Standard nicht unterstützt. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als Alternative dient die Fernbedienung des CD-Players, welche aber zu wenige Tasten für alle nützlichen Funktionen hat. 
Vielleicht finde ich demnächst irgendwo eine günstige Universalfernbedienung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Sieht gut aus. Wo willst du denn den IR Empfänger in dem Case unterbringen?


----------



## reisball (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Also günstige Universalfernbedienungen gibt es überall.
Hab leider kein Beispiel zur Hand. 
Musst einfach mal suchen und du findest schon das passende.


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Platz habe ich jede Menge. Wahrscheinlich wird der Empfänger aber in der Hauptkammer platziert, da ich sonst beide Seiten öffnen müsste, was mir zu viel Arbeit ist.  

@reisball: Ich werde mich mal umsehen, ob ich eine gute Fernbedienung finden kann.


----------



## Black_PC (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schon mal wieder sauber Arbeit.

Wegen Universalfernbedienungen, kann ich eigentlich nur welche von Logitech empfehlen, das einzige was bei denen stört, ist die Software, zum einrichten, allerdings sind die Fernbedienungen selber 1a.

Eine günstige, wäre die Logitech Harmony 300


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir, Black_PC, aber 25€ sind mir viel zu teuer. 

Eventuell probiere ich nachher mal die neuere Verison des Steuerprogramms aus, die unter Umständen auch meine Fernbedienung unterstützt. Vor allem bietet diese Version noch deutlich mehr Funktionen.


----------



## L.B. (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

In der neueren Version des Programms wird das Plugin nicht  unterstützt. Deshalb werde ich bei der alten Version bleiben, die mir  allerdings sehr gut gefällt.

Hier sind ein paar Screenshots des Programms:


Erst einmal eine Gesamtübersicht des Programms, mit den Befehlen für Winamp auf der rechten Seite. (Wie gesagt, ich habe zu wenige Tasten. )



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das wäre das Untermenü für Programme, hier mit Funktionen für Firefox und Thunderbird.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier das System-Menü, welches Sterungsoptionen für das System enthält.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier werden die gesendeten hexadezimalen Strings angezeigt. Jede Taste besitzt ihren eigenen String, der einer bestimmten Aufgabe über "Ereignis lernen" zugeordnet wird. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wem das zu einfach ist, der kann auch zu den manuellen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten greifen. Diese sind allerdings etwas unübersichtlich. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Respekt, das Platinchen ist dir wieder sehr gut gelungen, dann viel Erfolg beim Einrichten der FB, 
du wirst das schon hin bekommen.


----------



## L.B. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

*Notfall:*


Kurz und knapp, die Kühlung leckt an einigen Stellen.  Bemerkt habe ich das, als ich gerade den Empfänger einbauen wollte. Es ist zwar nur minimal (ca. 5 Tropfen in einer Pfütze), allerdings sind ziemlich viele Anschlüsse (Pumpe, zwei Schotts) betroffen. Das Problem liegt darin, dass nur so wenig Wasser austritt, das man es gar nicht merkt.
Ich habe jetzt die Pumpe neu verschlaucht, denn hier war der Schlauch ziemlich schief abgeschnitten, weshalb wohl die Undichtigkeit zustande kam. Die Schotts habe ich einfach fester angezogen. 
Was meint ihr, wie lange soll ich die Dichtigkeit überprüfen? Wenn jetzt nichts undicht ist (mithilfe von Klopapier, das um die Anschlüsse gewickelt ist, nachgeprüft), wird dann eventuell später noch minimal Flüssigkeit austreten, so wie letztens? 
Ich brauche euren fachmännichen Rat, weil ich nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

als aller erstes:
CHILLN 
kühlen Kopf bewahren und keine Hektik, sonst gehts schief.

Die Idee mit dem Klopapier wollt ich vorschlagen und dann hab ich gesehn das du das schon gemacht hast. Gut! An der Stelle wo "viel" Wasser rauskam, haste den Schlauch grade angeschnitten. Gut, hast du bei der Gelegenheit den Dichtungsrim mal überprüft oder hast du Tüllen?

Eigentlich sollte normalerweise nie etwas austreten, solange die Dichtungsringe heile sind und die Schläuche gerade. Beobachte das ganze mal evtl über nen Paar Tage und legs mit Papier aus.
Sollte das wieder passieren: Anschlüsse tauschen.

und ansonsten wenn was schlimmeres ist: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-unter-wasser-pc-rettung-letzter-sekunde.html


----------



## L.B. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir. Ruhe habe ich bewahrt, denn das ist ja schon vor zwei Stunden passiert.  Momentan sieht alles gut aus, ich heize auch schon seit zwanzig Minuten das Wasser mithilfe von Prime95 auf, sodass die Wassertemperatur jetzt bei 25°C liegt und die CPU-Temperatur bei maximal 38°C (momentan 37°C). Soweit ich erkenne kann, ist auch alles dicht, auch die Finger bleiben trocken, wenn ich nachfühle. 

P.S. Der Empfänger ist am Grafikkartenstecker befestigt und die Empfängerplatine in der Nebenkammer. Ich kann den Rechner jetzt aus jeder Postion des Zimmers steuern, auch wenn ich die Fernbedienung gegen die Wand halte. 


Meint ihr, ich kann den Rechner jetzt schon zumachen? Oder soll ich die Dichtigkeit noch länger überwachen?


----------



## Own3r (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würde die Dichtigkeit noch 1-2 Tage besonders beobachten, dann vllt. in einer Woche nochmal. 
Da hast du aber richtig Glück gehabt, dass nichts passiert ist


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

an deiner stelle würd ich dem sys richtig einheizen so ne stund lang wenn dann noch alles dicht ist kannste erstma wieder zumachen aber weiter beobachten


----------



## L.B. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich werde den Rechner bis morgen auflassen und wenn dann noch alles dicht ist, kann ich wohl davon ausgehen, dass das auch so bleibt. 

Momentan ist allerdings wirklich alles dicht und ich bin auch nicht mehr sicher, ob die Anschlüsse nicht schon direkt beim Einbau undicht waren , da sich die sich die Anschlüsse schon feucht anfühlten. Aber genau sagen, kann ich das nicht und viel dabei gedacht habe ich mir auch nicht.  


@Own3r: Dank durchdachter Raumaufteilung befindet sich unter den Wasserkühlungskomponenten keine Hardware. Lediglich in der Hauptkammer könnte etwas passieren, aber hier hat man ja alles im Blick. 


Prime95 ist fast komplett durchgelaufen, die Wassertemperatur liegt immer noch bei 25°C und die CPU-Temperatur pendelt auch noch zwischen 37 und 38°C.


@rabitt81: Wenn ich den Rechner zumache, habe ich die Nebenkaqmmer nicht mehr im Blick, da hier ja kein Window ist. Ich hweize jetzt noch eine Viertelstunde, und wenn dann alle sdicht ist, überlege ich, ob ich den Rechner nicht schon zumachen soll. 


(Das ist eigentlich eine idiotische Diskussion, aber bei acht Schrauben will es gut überlegt sein, ob man den Rechner schließt oder nicht. )


----------



## Own3r (24. Januar 2011)

Was heisst Prime95 ist fast durchgelaufen?
Ist es abgestürzt oder hat es einen Fehler ausgegeben?


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

würd ihn zur vorsicht noch offen lassen weil so haste es besser im blick ob noch mal irgendwas undicht wird.


----------



## L.B. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prime95 läuft doch nicht in einer Endlosschleife, oder? Auf jeden Fall läuft es seit einer Stunde fehlerfrei.



Kann es sein, dass durch einen Überdruck im System, Kühlflüssigkeit durch die Anschlüsse nach außen gedrückt wurde? Ich habe den AGB nämlich ziemlich voll gemacht und beim Einfüllen habe ich gemerkt, dass schon ein geruinger Druck auf dem AGB war. Könnte es daran liegen?


----------



## Chaoswave (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

naja eigentlich macht meinen AGB nicht ganz voll 
der soll ja ausgleichen und wenn der rappel voll ist und sich das Wasser ausdehnt geht das mit dem ausgleichen nicht mehr sooo gut, sollte aber eigentlich vom Druck nicht wirklich spürbar sein...


----------



## rabitt81 (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

mein agb ist auch zu dreiviertel gefüllt und wenn ich ihn öffne gibt es auch ein kurzes zischen aber daran lag es nicht das du undichtigkeiten in deinem sys hast. entweder nen schlauch mal nicht gerade gekürzt oder ne dichtung ist verutscht.


----------



## Own3r (24. Januar 2011)

Normalerweise läuft Prime95 immer weiter ohne abzubrechen. Wenn es bei dir stoppt, dann hast du die CPU falsch übertaktet.


----------



## L.B. (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Own3r: Keine Sorge, Prime lief die ganze Zeit einwandfrei bis ich es manuell gestoppt habe. Der Prozessor läuft also wunderbar. 

@Chaoswave & rabitt81: Ich habe den AGB jetzt nicht ganz gefüllt, sodass mehr Luft zum komprimieren vorhanden ist, sollte ein Überdruck entstehen. Es waren aber auf jeden Fall nicht die Anschlüsse (also deren O-Ringe), an denen das Wasser ausgetreten ist, sondern es ist an den Schlauchenden selbst ausgetreten. 
Bis jetzt ist alles dicht, ich hoffe, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## h_tobi (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn nach 24 Std. noch alles dicht ist, kannst du den Rechner wieder zu machen.
Das sollte normalerweise reichen um die WaKü auf Dichtigkeit zu testen.


----------



## L.B. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gerade habe ich den Rechner wirder geschlossen, ohne, dass über Nacht irgendwo Wasser ausgetreten wäre. Ich hoffe, dass das Problem damit behoben ist. 

Mit montierter Seitenwand ist die Reichweite des Empfängers leider nicht mehr so groß (ca. 2m). Das reicht aber immer noch, um den Rechner zu bedienen, wenn man ein bisschen weiter weg sitzt, um Musik zu hören. Das ist ja auch der eigentliche Zweck der Fernbedienung.

Man kann übrigens bei bestimmten Aktionen ein OSD einblenden lassen. Hier zum Beipiel beim Stummschalten. Man kann auch noch Farbe, Transparenz und so weiter umstellen. Für eine kostenlose Software finde ich den Funktiosumfang schon ziemlich gut, wobei es eine neuere Version gibt, die allerdings in der kleinsten Ausführung 50$ kostet. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chaoswave (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

was evtl ne Überlegung wert wäre ist es die Gehäusewand als Antenne zu nutzen.
So weit ich weiß macht Medion das mit seinen WLan Modulen.

Nen Freund von mir hat letztens seinem Medion Rechnern nen neues Case verpasst und dabei hat sich rausgestellt das die WLan Karte am Case hing. Im neuen Case war die Karte dann normal nicht zu gebrauchen.
Ob er die Karte dann nochmal mit dem neuen Case verbunden hat weiß ich leider nicht.


----------



## L.B. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das ist zwar an sich eine gute Idee, Chaoswave. Allerdings arbeitet der Empfänger über Infrarotstrahlung, d.h. es gibt auch keine Antenne. 

Der Empfang reicht aber für die normale Benutzung aus, schließlich hört man in 15m Entfernung sowieso die Musik nicht mehr. 
Das Problem liegt darin, dass der Empfänger im toten Winkel hängt. Würde man ihn anders positionieren, dann wäre der Empfang besser. Allerdings ist die Montage am GPU-Stecker aus verkabelungstechnischen Gründen sinnvoll. 

Wie dem auch sei, der Rechner bleibt jetzt sowieso ZU,  und zwar mindestens für das nächste halbe Jahr. Es sei denn, der Wasserspiegel im AGB sinkt rapide ab, was heißen würde, dass noch nicht alles dicht wäre. 

Aber ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass nach zwei Stunden Höchstlast und 14 Stunden im ausgeschalteten Zustand noch irgendetwas undicht werden kann.


----------



## _j0e (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Is ja ne klasse sache! 
sowas will ich auch^^

werd mich da mal bisschen schlau machen was sowas kostet und wies funzt,
würde mich sehr freuen wenn ich mich bei evtl. problemen an dich wenden darf


----------



## L.B. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ihr werdet es kaum glauben, ich habe genau eine halbe Stunde ausgehalten, ohne den Rechner nochmal zu öffnen.  
Es hat mich doch ein bisschen gestört die geniale Empfängerleistung nich voll ausnutzen zu können. Also habe ich den Empfänger wenige Zentimeter höher an den ATX-Strang befestigt und siehe da, ich kann wieder aus 10 m Entfernung mit der Fernbedienung hinter dem Rücken meinen Rechner herunterfahren, Musik einschalten und was immer ich will.


Ich brauche jetzt jemanden, der mir verbietet, den Rechner noch einmal zu öffnen. Sonst werde ich noch verrückt, weil ich bei jeder Kleinigkeit den ganzen Rechner auseinanderschraube.  (Das ist ernst gemeint!)


@_j0e: Du darfst dich bei konkreten Fragen gerne an mich wenden, ich helfe gerne.  
Gekostet hat der ganze Spaß eigentlich nur 4€, da man bei Reichelt aber erst ab 10€ bestellen kann und noch Versandkosten daraufkommen, kostet es letzten Endes 17€. Ich würde aber auf jeden Fall einen Eigenbau vorziehen, da ich bei meinen Recherchen für den Treiber dauernd auf Probleme mit im Handel erhältlichen Empfängern gestoßen bin. Das spricht natürlich nicht gerade für ein solches Gerät. Die Schaltung, die ich verwendet habe, ist wirklich genial und auch relativ einfach aufzubauen. Man muss nur einen Mikrocontroller flashen können und sich mit Treibern auskennen, weil man das Teil sonst nicht ans Laufen bekommt.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ende gut alles gut...



> Ich brauche jetzt jemanden, der mir verbietet, den Rechner noch einmal zu öffnen. Sonst werde ich noch verrückt, weil ich bei jeder Kleinigkeit den ganzen Rechner auseinanderschraube.



Dann biste hier falsch...


----------



## VVeisserRabe (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

wow, ein grandioses case, besser als jeder mountain mod


----------



## L.B. (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Dukex2: Ich will nicht, dass irgendwann (in 50 Jahren ) die Gewinde im Eimer sind, weil ich den Rechner jeden Tag aufmache. 

@VVeißer Rabe: Danke dir, und herzlich willommen in meinem Tagebuch, auch wenn es so gut wie zuende ist. (Sofern ich das mal hinbekomme. ) Von den Dimensionen kommt das Gehäuse einem Mountainmod schon recht nahe, nur die Materialien sind hochwertiger.


----------



## Black_PC (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hättest du vielleicht mal Links zu den benötigten Sachen ?

Aber das mit dem Rechner ständig aufschrauben kenne ich, auch nur zu gut.


----------



## Chaoswave (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Ich brauche jetzt jemanden, der mir verbietet, den Rechner noch einmal zu öffnen. Sonst werde ich noch verrückt, weil ich bei jeder Kleinigkeit den ganzen Rechner auseinanderschraube.  (Das ist ernst gemeint!)




Edelstahl leitet Strom, nicht wahr?! 

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich versuche dir zu sagen


----------



## Acid (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Lass ihn doch einfach auf  *Sehr Sinnvoller post von meiner seite*


----------



## L.B. (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke für diese konstruktiven Beiträge. 

@Black_PC: In diesem Tutorial stehen alle Informationen zu den benötigten Komponenten, zum Flashen de Controllers und zur Installation der Software. Beachtet, dass die beiden Kondensatoren im Schaltplan falsch herum (mit der Kathode an Vcc und mit der Anode an GND) angeschlossen sind. Die Pyrotechniker unter euch dürfen natürlich auch die Variante aus dem Schaltplan übernehmen, beachtete nur, dass ich weder für defekte Hardware noch für Wohnungsbrände, etc. haftbar gemacht werden kann.  


Die Reichweite des Empfängers ist auf jeden Fall genial. Selbst aus 10m Entfernung funktioniert der Empfänger noch. Eine noch größere Entfernung konnte ich nicht testen, da die Wand im Weg war. 


Ich habe jetzt seit einiger Zeit den AGB im Auge behalten und bis jetzt konnte ich keine merkliche Absenkung des Wasserspiegels feststellen. Deshalb hoffe ich, dass das so bleibt, sodass ich sicher sein kann, dass nun alles dicht ist.  Für die Beobachtung erschwerend kommt allerdings hinzu, dass der Kreislauf noch nicht vollständig entlüftet ist. Es könnte also sein, dass der Wasserspiegel im AGB aufgrund dessen noch ein bisschen sinkt.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> Eine noch größere Entfernung konnte ich nicht testen, da die Wand im Weg war.


Dich wird doch keine Wand aufhalten können


----------



## Own3r (26. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es sieht also immer noch aus, als wenn Kohlensäure im AGB ist ?

Schön, dass der IR Empfänger super funktioniert


----------



## DemiGod (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Endlich fertig...  
Glückwunsch, ist echt legger geworden das Case  freu mich schon auf dein nächstes Projekt


----------



## L.B. (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Dukex2: Ich hatte gerade keinen Presslufthammer zur Hand. 

@Own3r: Im AGB sind zwar noch einige Bläschen, diese stören aber nicht weiter und lösen sich mit der Zeit. Der IR-Empfänger ist wirklich ein nettes Spielzeug, das ich euch nur empfehlen kann. 

@DemiGod: Danke dir.  Mein nächstes Projekt in Richtung PC wird es nicht geben, denn woher sollte ich das Geld für ein zweites System nehmen? Daher wird jetzt auf kostengünstigere und trotzdem anspruchsvolle Projekte gesetzt. 

Eventuell wird auch noch die ein oder andere Schaltung für den Rechner gebaut, nur habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was ich nicht schon verbaut hätte. Wenn jemand noch einen guten Einfall hätte, wäre ich sehr erfreut, wenn er mir ihn mitteilen würde, damit ich das direkt umsetzten kann. 

Der Wasserstand im AGB ist immer noch annähernd gleich, weshalb ich langsam sicher sein kann, dass das System nun dicht ist.


----------



## Charlie Harper (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was wiegt das Ding denn?


----------



## Black_PC (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz zur erneuten Main, hast es dir aber auch nach wie vor verdient.


----------



## Own3r (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Von mir auch Gratulation zur Main


----------



## prost (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz zur Main


----------



## Dukex2 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz zur Main die haste dir mehr als verdient


----------



## L.B. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke an euch alle und auch PCGH_Stephan, dass er mein Projekt würdig für die Main hält. 

@Charlie Harper: Diese Frage kann ich nicht genau beantworten, weil ich das Gehäuse ungern auf die Waage heben würde, zumal man in diesem Fall auch das Display der Waage nicht mehr ablesen könnte. Ausgerechnet habe ich eine Masse von 50kg, die ich im Endeffket aber nicht erreicht habe, da ich das Gehäuse samt Inneleben noch relativ einfach anheben konnte. Für Lan-Partyie ist es aber trotzdem eher ungeeignet (und auch viel zu schade).


----------



## kero81 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hi L.B.,
von mir auch Glückwunsch zur Main! 

Gruß
-Kero-


----------



## Gnome (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratz zur Main


----------



## Chaoswave (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

na Super...
ein Tag mal nicht die ganze Zeit online und dann verpasst man die hälfte 

BTW: GRATZ ZUR MAIN!!!! 
sau geiles Teil


----------



## JeyP91 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

mega geiles gehäuse  und natürlich gratz zur main


----------



## crankrider (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Glückwünsch zur Main, hast es Dir verdient 

lg

crank


----------



## L.B. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, danke. 

Ich war über das Wochenendeauch nicht zu Hause und konnte nach gut 48 Stunden keine Änderung des Wasserstandes im AGB zu vorher feststellen. D.h. jetzt ist es wirklich sicher, dass alles dicht ist. 


Ich habe jetzt auch eine Idee für mein nächstes Projekt, welches wie angekündigt nicht direkt mit PCs zu tun haben wird. Und zwar habe ich mir vorgestern den Apple Ipod Nano angeguckt, weil ich einen MP3 Player brauche. Allerdings konnte mich das Gerät nicht wirklich überzeugen, vor allem die Steurung über den Touch-Screen reagierte meiner Meinung nach nicht gut. Deshalb werde ich einen MP3 Player selbst bauen, was aus Sicht der Hardware sehr einfach und aus programmtechnischer Sicht sehr komplex ist. Vor allem wird das Ganze deutlich günstiger als ein gekauftes Gerät, weil ich den Großteil der Hardware schon zu Hause habe. Es fehlen eigentlich nur noch der MP3 Decoder und einige Kleinteile. 

Für alle die es nicht wissen, gibt es hier eine kurze Erklärung zur Funktion eine seinfachen MP3-Players. 
Aus dem Speichermedium (hier SD-Karte) werden Daten eingelesen. Diese Daten bestehen im Wesentlichen aus dem, was man später hört und dem ID3 Tag, welcher Informationen wie Titel, Interpret, Album, Dauer, etc. enthält. Im Mikrocontroller wird nun der ID3 Tag ausgelesen und die Audio-Daten werden in den MP3 Decoder gesendet. Dieser wandelt das digitale Signal in ein analoges Signal und verstärkt dieses auf einen für normale Kopfhöhrer nötigen Pegel. Des Weiteren besitzt der Decoder (zumindest der, den ich verwenden werde) einen Equalizer, der durch das Setzen bestimmter Eingänge eingetsellt werden kann. Funktionen wie "play/pause", "stop", "bestätigen", "zürück", "lauter" und " leiser" werden über sechs Taster gesteuert. Die Anzeige des herausgefilterten ID3 Tags übernimmt in meinem Falle ein 2x16 Zeichen Character LCD. 

Ich möchte Versuchen, die Kosten unter 50€ zu halten, da sich Eigenbau sonst nicht wirklich lohnen würde. 

In der Theorie hört sich das Ganze zwar ziemlich einfach an, aber die Programmierung wird schon sehr schwierig werden und eventuell mit meinen Kenntnissen nicht realisierbar sein. Trotzdem kann ein Versuch nicht schaden, zumal man dabei soviel lernt, dass man es früher oder später hinbekommen muss.


----------



## pyro539 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hoi,

ziemlich interessantes Projekt. Hoffe du berichtest dann auch in Form eines Tagebuchs über den Bau 
Was mich allerdings interessieren würde: Hast du vor, das Ding "portabel" zu machen, also so klein wie möglich zu bauen? Wie klein denkst du, dass dus hinkriegst? Könnte mir vorstellen, dass man mit Nicht-SMD-Teilen nicht wirklich klein bauen kann?

Gruß,
pyro


----------



## L.B. (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@pyro539: Ich könnte auch dazu ein kleines Tagebuch, bzw. vielmehr ein Hot-To erstellen. Denn die Hardware an sich ist nicht wirklich aufwendig.

Ich werde versuchen, das Gerät so klein wie möglich zu gestalten und rechne mit Abmaßen in der Größenordnung einer Brieftasche nach einem Besuch bei Conrad Elektronik.  

Interessant für euch könnte das Gehäuse werden, denn dieses wird aus 3mm Aluminium (s. Pumpenplatte auf Seite 22) gefertigt. Hier wollte ich dann auf die Edelstahl-Optik mit Carbon-Folie und Ferrari Logo setzten. Denn wenn man schon keinen echten Ferrari hat, so ist man wenigstens im Besitz des Ferraris unter den MP3-Playern.  

Bevor ich damit beginne, muss aber erst einmal die Elektronik laufen. Das komplizierte daran könnte wie gesagt die Programmierung werden, da man wirklich viele Funktionen für einzelene Abläufe schreiben muss und diese später über Interrupts in gewissem Maße parallelisiert werden müssen. Glücklicherweise habe ich ein Programm für den AtMega32, in dem die wichtigsten Funktionen (LCD-Ansterung, Timer-Routine, Interrupt-Routine, Taster-Abfrage) vorhanden sind. 

Ich werde jetzt mal nach den Bauteilen, die ich benötige, suchen und gucken, was das Ganze kosten wird.


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hehe, bei dir wird es nie langweilig,  ich bin gespannt, ob es dann so klappt, wie es soll,
auf jeden Fall drück ich dir die Daumen. 

Auch von mir noch Gratulation zur Main, du hast es dir redlich verdient.


----------



## L.B. (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke, h_tobi.  Ich habe gerstern noch mal nach den Bauteilen geguckt und herausgefunden, dass diese ganz schön teuer sind. Alleine der Decoder kostet 13€ und muss auf einer SMD Adapterplatine verbaut werden, die wiederum 10€ kostet. 


Ich bin immer noch verunsichert, ob die Kühlung jetzt dicht ist oder nicht, denn gestern nach dem Betrieb war der Wasserstand im AGB gut 1mm niedriger als vorher. Das kann natürlich auch an noch vorhanderener Luft liegen. Solange der Rechner aus ist, ändert sich der Füllstand allerdings nicht.


----------



## Own3r (31. Januar 2011)

Du kannst ja mal den PC öffnen und alle Tüllen nachziehen und nochmal nach ausgetretener Flüssigkeit schauen. Dann kannst du dir sicher sein, dass es dicht ist


----------



## h_tobi (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn du keine neuen Wassertropfen findest, wird noch Luft im System sein, das kann ein wenig dauern,
bis alles aus dem System entwichen ist. Teste die Anschlüsse am Besten mit einem Zewatuch oder Klopapier, sicher ist sicher.


----------



## L.B. (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich denke mal, dass es doch es an der Luft im System lag. Denn nachdem der Wasserspiegel abgesunken war, waren z.B. auch die Luftblasen im Filter verschwunden. Es ist auf jeden Fall nichts Dramatisches. 

Ich habe auch mal genau nach dne Preisen für die benötigten Komponenten des MP3 Players geguckt und muss sagen, das ginge wieder ganz schön auf die Spardose.  Alleine der Decoder und ein primitiver SD Connector ohne Auswurfmechanismus würden schon 20€ kosten. Dann braüchte ich eine SMD Adapterplatine für den Decoder, da dieser nur im SOIC-28 Gehäuse verfügbar ist, was wiederum 10€ kosten würde. Alles in allem wäre ein Eigenbau wirklich nur wegen der Freude am Basteln und Programmieren sinnvoll, denn letztenendlich wäre ein gekaufter doch wieder günstiger.  Trotzdem, einen MP3 Player baut so schnell keiner nach und man kann schon schöne Sachen mit der Firmware machen.


----------



## L.B. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da es mir langsam zu ungemütlich wurde, dauernd neben dem Rechner zu liegen und den Wasserstand im AGB zu beobachten, habe ich den Rechner geöffnet, um zu gucken, ob alles in Ordnung ist oder ob irgendwo Kühlflüssigkeit ausgetreten ist. Die riesige Pfütze schon vor Augen konnte ich allerdings nichts entdecken. Weder die erwaretete Pfütze, noch Rückstände der Flüssigkeit an den Schläuchen. Es ist also alles dicht und der sinkende Wasserspiegel im AGB muss an der Luft liegen, die sich noch im Kreislauf befindet. 

Das heißt, ich kann den Rechner jetzt endlich so lassen, wie er ist, zumal es sowieso nichts mehr gibt, was ich noch hinzufügen könnte.


----------



## Chaoswave (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

schön das alles dicht gebleiben ist 

*Übertreibung an*
aber ich kann dich verstehn. Jedes mal wenn ich meinen Rechner umstelle oder mit dem Teil zu nem Freund fahre bin ich immer extrem vorsichtig. Bei jeder Bodenwelle oder sonst was bekomm ich nen Schreck, auch wenn der PC noch so gut gepolstert und verpackt ist.
Man macht sich halt so seine Gedanken ob nich doch nen Schlauch abgerutscht ist(oder wie bei mir), ob der Kugelhahn noch zu ist oder ob sich nen kleines Schräubchen im AGB gelöst hat.
Man guckt dann schon in den PC bevor man überhaupt geparkt hat, ob noch alles dicht ist (Bildlich gesprochen ) und man bemerkt dann: Es ist NICHTS! 
*Übertreibung aus*

man man man haben wir Probleme 

Btw: das Projekt mit dem MP3-Player find ich geil, auch wenns dann teurer wird als nen normaler. Bastelfaktor ist einfach bei dem normalen nicht gegeben.
Vielleicht kannste die ganze Bastellei ja mit einem How2 verbinden. Gibt bestimmt ne Menge Leute die Interesse daran hätten

MfG Chaoswave


----------



## Own3r (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann kannst du den PC ja jetzt genießen


----------



## L.B. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Own3r schrieb:


> Dann kannst du den PC ja jetzt genießen



Exakt.  Jetzt wird weder etwas aufgeschraubt, noch aufgerüstet oder umgebaut. Was jetzt kommt, läuft nur noch auf Softwareebene. 


@Chaoswave: Solche Probleme werde ich nicht bekommen, weil mein Rechner etwas ungeeignet zum Herumfahren ist. Es sei, denn man hat eine Hebebühne am Kofferraum. 


Bevor ich mit dem MP3-Player beginnen kann, werde ich mir erst einmal ein Belichtungsgerät (UV) bauen, bzw.kaufen müssen, damit ich selbst die Platinen dafür herstellen kann. Dann würde ich mir die teuren SMD-Adapterplatinen sparen und könnte ganz auf SMD setzen. Das kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern, weil ich in der Schule ebenfalls ein größeres Projekt in Planung habe.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Hallo

L.B ich less ja immer mit auch wenn ich nicht viel schreibe.
Aber so wie ich das sehe ist das Projekt jetzt beendet was zwar schade ist aber das ist nun einmal so. 

Du hattest noch ein Main und alles ist nun klar im und am PC.

Willst du nun nicht auch das Tagebuch Tagebuch sein lassen und dir Lieber einen neuen Tread aufbauen anstatt diesen hier mit im Sinne von Modding, mit OT zu Füllen ?

Bitte nicht Falsch verstehen. Deine Projekte sind interessant aber meiner Meinung nach passen sie nicht mehr hier rein. 

Also setz einen Würdigen Abschluss für dieses Tagebuch und eröffne doch einen neuen Tread.

Ich kann und will dir das nicht Vorschreiben oder Befehlen wie es vlt nun einige Denken werden. Aber das ist meine Meinung.


----------



## L.B. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Irgendwie gibt es immer etwas zu erzählen, auch wenn es nicht direkt mit dem Projekt zu tun hat. 

Aber du hast trotzdem recht, also... 






*The End*




noch ein paar Fakten: 

Beginn: 26.04.2010, 14:31
Ende: 01.02.2011, 17:07
Gesamtdauer: 9 Monate 25 Tage 2 Stunden 36 Minuten 
Beiträge: 1820
Hits: 81.564
Anzahl der Bilder und Anhänge: 809 




P.S. Falls mir noch etwas bezüglich des Projektes einfällt, werde ich natürlich davon berichten. ​


----------



## Schrotti (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Der absolute Hammer ist das Case.

Sehr gute Arbeit.

PS: Ab wann geht das Case in Serie? Ich würde gerne kaufen.


----------



## L.B. (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Schrotti: Danke für das Lob. 

Theoretisch könnte das Gehäuse in Indien kostengünstig hergestellt werde, da ein Bekannter die nötigen Beziehungen dafür hat. 
Allerdings müsste man noch viel Aufwand betreiben, damit ein Produkt in Serie gehen kann, denn immerhin wäre mein Gehäuse ja 
erst der Prototyp. Außerdem wäre ich dann nicht mehr im Besitz eines Produkts mit limitierter Stückzahl.  Geld verdienen kann 
man später immer noch, schließlich ist so ein Gehäuse ja in zwei bis drei Monaten geplant. 


Des Weiteren werde ich noch ein weiteres Feature einbauen, und zwar eine Teildämmung für den Innenraum. Hierbei geht es mir 
in keinster Weise um die Reduzierung des Betriebsgeräusches, sondern vielmehr um die Optik. Es werden nur die Flächen gedämmt, 
die nicht gebürstet sind, was dann die Rückwand, die Front und die beiden Seitenteile wären. Gut geeignet wären 10mm starke 
selbstklebende Armaflex-Matten. Wahrscheinlich werde ich die Matten aber erst nächste Woche besorgen können oder ich müsste 
sie bestellen.


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Naja aber ein Case "Made in Indien" würde ich nicht nehmen 

Die Idee mit der Dämmung ist gut


----------



## Schrotti (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



Own3r schrieb:


> Naja aber ein Case "Made in Indien" würde ich nicht nehmen





Teile Made in Indien zusammen bauen in Germany?

Besser?


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

 Ich weiß nicht. Dann ist der Edelstahl nachher nicht so gut verarbeitet. Aber wenn man strenge Kontrollen macht wird es wohl so gehen. Am Ende kostet es 3000€


----------



## L.B. (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Was habt ihr gegen Indien? Indien bildet jährlich über eine Million Ingenieure aus, ist führend führend in Sachen IT, usw. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Produkte bei entsprechendem Qualitätsmanagment äußerst hochwertig würden. 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist es mir zu aufwendig und mit Sicherheit deutlich komplizierter als man denkt. 


Kennt jemand einen guten Shop, wo man Armaflex günstig bekommen kann? Empfehlt ihr 10mm oder 13mm dickes Material?


----------



## h_tobi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Einen Shop kenne ich leider nicht, da es dir nicht so stark auf die Dämmung ankommt, würden 
10mm Matten auf jeden Fall reichen.


----------



## L.B. (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe jetzt noch ein bisschen gesucht und zur Auswahl stehen diese vier Varianten:

1.) Ebay 13mm Armaflex 1m²

2.) Caseking Universaldämmset 0,64m²

3.) Caseking  Universaldämmset 0,9m²

4.) A.T.U. Motorraumdämmung ~1m²


Am hochwertigsten erscheinen mir die Dämmmaten von Caseking, zumal sie ja auch für die Verwendung im Rechner geeignet sind. Außerdem hat sie eine sehr edle Öberfläche und würde gut zum Edelstahl passen. Die hitzbeständige und brandhemmende Mottorraumdämmung braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man im Besitz eines Sockel 1155 oder 1156 Systems ist.  Armaflex könnte unter Umständen aufgrund seines hohen thermischen Widerstandes die Gehäusetemperatur (minimal) erhöhen. 
Es fragt sich nur, ob ich das große Set nehmen soll oder ob das kleinere auch ausreicht.


----------



## Own3r (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Dämmset von caseking ist wirklich edler. Daher würde ich das nehmen.


----------



## L.B. (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Dämmmaterial wurde soeben bestellt und sollte Ende dieser Woche eintreffen.  

Ich habe mich jetzt für das Midi Tower Set von Caseking entschien, weil es einfach am besten aussieht und da die Verbesserug der Optik des Innenraums im Vordergrund steht, ist das einfach die beste Wahl.


----------



## Chaoswave (6. Februar 2011)

Sieht wirklich gut aus 
Wenn du den ganzen pc dämmen willst dürfte das aber nicht reichen


----------



## L.B. (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich möchte auch nur Heck und Front und höchstwahrscheinlich auch noch die Seitenteile von innen dämen, da hier die ungebürstete Seite des Edelstahls zu sehen ist. Dafür reicht das Material problemlos und es würde sogar noch etwas übrig bleiben.


----------



## Chaoswave (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

dann reicht das 

btw: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Artikel der Woche


----------



## Core #1 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

alter, was für ein panzer!


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gratulation zum Artikel der Woche. Es scheinen 10.000 neue Klicks dazugekommen zu sein


----------



## L.B. (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Mein Projekt scheint echt beliebt zu sein.  Vielleicht sollte das Gehäuse doch in Massenproduktion hergestellt werden, dann bräuchte ich bei kommenden Projekten nicht so rumknausern und eine vernünftige Kamera könnte ich mir auch anschaffen.  

Wenn ich die Dämmung eingebaut habe, mache ich noch ein paar Bilder. Das kann aber noch ein bisschen dauern, da ich das erst nächste Woche machen wollte.


----------



## Menthe (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würds mir glaub kaufen, wenns in Massenproduktion gehen würde


----------



## Klutten (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da dieses Tagebuch bereits vor einem Monat und etwa 15 Seiten ein Ende gefunden hat, wäre eine Schließung des Threads wünschenswert. Wie sieht es aus L.B.?


----------



## L.B. (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ein Schließung bei einem Tagebuch halte ich für weniger sinnvoll, da immer 
noch Kleinigkeiten anfallen, die hinzugefügt oder geändert werden. 

Oder wollte ihr keine Bilder von der Dämmung sehen?


P.S. Wenn ich ein neues Projekt beginnen sollte, wird natürlich ein neuer Thread erstellt.


----------



## Own3r (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich würde den Thread auch noch nicht schließen. Es kommt erstens die Dämmung und dann vllt. in einem halben Jahr mal ein kleines Update


----------



## h_tobi (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Solange du noch am Case arbeitest, solltest du das TB auch weiter führen, ich bin auf die Dämmung 
gespannt, mal sehen, ob sie noch einiges bringt.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Toller Brummer! Wird er in eine Farbe gepulvert oder wirst du ihn so lassen?


----------



## L.B. (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Heute wurde der Überweisungsschein abgegeben, es kann also noch etwas dauern, bis das Material kommt. Ich bin selbst gespannt, ob die Dämmung auch in Bezug auf die Lautstärke des System Vorteile mit sich bringen wird. Gut aussehen wird es aber auf jeden Fall. 

@Recovery: Das Gehäuse bleibt im Edelstahl-Look, denn alles andere wäre wenig sinnvoll. Sonst hätte man auch billiges Stahlblech verwenden können und keinen hochwertigen gebürsteten Edelstahl.


----------



## Recovery (7. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

schal wo du recht hast hast du recht....
gebürstetes Alu ist eh sehr müde


----------



## L.B. (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Inzwischen habe ich die Software des Heatmasters noch ein bisschen konfiguriert, sodass ich jetzt einen Regelkreis habe, der die Drehzahl der Radiatorlüfter proportional zur Wassertempratur ändert. Wenn man jetzt Prime95 startet, drehen die Lüfter nach einiger Zeit auf. Im Leerlauf hingegen laufen die Lüfter mit sehr geringer Drehzahl, sodass es im Idle mit der aktiven Regelung noch leiser ist als mit fest eingestellter Drehzahl. 


Hier sieht man die Verlaufskurve der Lüfterdrehzahlen bei insgesamt drei Phasen unter Last und dazwischen Pausen im Idle. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Die Dämmmatten wurden leider noch nicht verschickt, ich werde mich also noch etwas gedulden müssen, bis das System gedämmt werden kann.


----------



## Chaoswave (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

kommt mir bekannt vor 

aber irgendwie sieht das so aus als wär da nur ein Lüfter im Regelkreis? Und wie schaffst du 18.9 Grad?


----------



## h_tobi (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn ich es richtig deute, wird der Radilüfter je nach Wassertemperatur geregelt, also ist
es in Ordnung, das in dem Fall nur ein Lüfter (Radiator) schneller wird.


----------



## L.B. (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe die Lüfter in Segmenten zusammengefasst (3x oben; 2x unten; 4x Radiator und 4 Lüfter ungeregelt am Motherbaord), von denen je nur ein Lüfter sein Tachosignal an den Heatmaster sendet. Innerhalb der Segmente sind die Lüfter parallel verschaltet, sodass sie wie ein einzelner Lüfter angesprochen werden.

Die 18,8°C entsprechen der Temperatur des Wassers direkt nach dem Start des Rechners. Im Betrieb liegt die Temperatur um die 22,5°C und unter Höchstlast (Prime95) bei maximal 25-26°C. Die Raumtemperatur liegt dabei bei ca. 21-22°C. Zwar ist momentan nur die CPU im Kühlkreislauf eingebunden, sollte ich aber irgendwann einmal eine stärkere Grafikkarte besitzen, die auch eine entsprechende Kühlung erfordert, böte die Kühlung noch genügend Potential. 

Nachher werde ich noch Ubuntu auf meinem Rechner installieren, allerdings nur als Gastsystem in einer virtuellen Maschine. Denn Ubuntu bietet zum Programmieren einige Vorteile gegenüber Windows. Vor allem muss ich nicht alle paar Monate Windows neu installieren, weil alles "kaputtkonfiguriert" ist.  

Die Matten sind leider immer noch nicht angekommen, sollten aber eigentlich schon abgeschickt sein. 



Edit: Gibt es eigentlich die Möglichkeit normale 3-polige Lüfter über das Motherboard (Asus CHIV) zu regeln?


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Wassertemperaturen klingen schon mal sehr gut, 
bei den Lüftern kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, da ich das Board nicht besitze, evtl. könnte Speedfan was bringen.


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2011)

Ja du kannst die Lüfter mit dem Asus CHIV steuern, sowohl 3 als auch 4 Pin Lüfter.


----------



## L.B. (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Welche Option muss man dafür denn auswählen? Es wäre wirklich super, wenn das funktinieren würde, denn dann könnte ich die vier Lüfter, die über das Motherboard laufen auch noch etwas drosseln.


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

die Temps hören sich wirklich gut an 
aber wenn die Wassertemp beim Start 18,8° ist müsste die Umgebungstemp mindestens genauso niedrig sein... 
Frisch bei dir


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> aber wenn die Wassertemp beim Start 18,8° ist müsste die Umgebungstemp mindestens genauso niedrig sein...



Das ist Fakt! 
Die Frage stellt sich jetzt nur welche Temps stimmen jetzt, sofern das für dich wichtig ist !?


----------



## Chaoswave (11. Februar 2011)

Wichtig ist es nicht. Würde nur bedeuten das es bei L.B. Im Zimmer ziemlich kalt ist


----------



## Dukex2 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



> *Die 18,8°C entsprechen der Temperatur des Wassers direkt nach dem Start* des Rechners. Im Betrieb liegt die Temperatur um die 22,5°C und unter Höchstlast (Prime95) bei maximal 25-26°C. *Die Raumtemperatur liegt dabei bei ca. 21-22°C*.



Wohl nicht ganz 


> Würde nur bedeuten das es bei L.B. Im Zimmer ziemlich kalt ist


----------



## L.B. (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Es wurde über einen sehr langen Zeitraum gemessen, sodass die Raumtemperatur beim Start bei 18,8°C (min. Wassertemperatur) lag und innerhalb der drei Stunden, in denen der Rechner lief, auf die 21-22°C gestiegen ist. 
Hätte man zur selben Zeit eine Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C und eine Wassertemperatur von 18,8°C gemessen, dann läge tatsächlich ein Messfehler vor (oder ich hätte soeben die Gesetzte der Thermodynamik widerlegt ).


----------



## h_tobi (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*



L.B. schrieb:


> Hätte man zur selben Zeit eine Raumtemperatur von 21-22°C und eine Wassertemperatur von 18,8°C gemessen, dann läge tatsächlich ein Messfehler vor (oder ich hätte soeben die Gesetzte der Thermodynamik widerlegt ).



Ach komm, auch das schaffst du noch....


----------



## L.B. (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@h_tobi: Lieber nicht, nachher fackelt noch der Prozessor ab, weil die thermische Energie aus dem Kühlwasser in die CPU übergeht. 

Ich habe gerade mal im Handbuch nachgesehen, ob sich die Lüfter wirklich regeln lassen. Es stellte sich heraus, dass es tatsächlich geht (), allerdings nur bei drei Anschlüssen (CHA_FAN1~3) und ich habe die Lüfter natürlich an genau die Anschlüsse angeschlossen, die keine Regelung von 3-pin Lüftern zulassen.  Aber ich werde sie dann umstecken, wenn ich die Dämmmatten einbaue.


----------



## Own3r (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da dann schließ die mal da an. Im BIOS kannst du dann die Regelleistung einstellen


----------



## L.B. (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Heute wurde das Geld für die Dämmmatten zurücküberwiesen, weil irgendjemand meine extra platzsparenden Hybrid-Schrift auf dem Überweisungsschein nicht lesen konnte. 
D.h. ich darf noch länger warten.  

Des Weiteren habe ich heute versucht eine Abdeckung für die Soundkarte im gleichen Design wie die der Grafikkarte zu bauen, musste aber mangels scharfer Sägeblätter aufgeben. Also muss ich erst noch ein ein vernünftiges Süähgeblatt besorgen.


----------



## Dukex2 (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Scheit nicht dein Tag heute zu sein! Kopf nicht hängen lassen


----------



## Own3r (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Schade, war heute wohl nicht dein Tag. Aber wenn du das Geld jetzt überweist, dann werden die Dämmmatten nächste Woche kommen


----------



## L.B. (12. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wenn ich ein Sägeblatt aufgetrieben habe, wird auf jeden Fall noch eine Abdeckung für die Soundkarte gebaut, weil es wirklich besser aussieht.  Bis die Matten da sind, habe ich ja auch noch genug Zeit.


----------



## h_tobi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dumm gelaufen würde ich sagen, dann kannst du auf jeden Fall in Ruhe an der Abdeckung basteln.


----------



## L.B. (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Abdeckung ist jetzt soweit fertiggestellt, dass ich erst weitermachen, 
kann, wenn ich die genaue Länge der Karte nachgemessen habe. 
Dummerweise habe ich keine M4x6mm Schrauben mehr, weshalb ich M4x8mm 
Schrauben kürzen muss.


----------



## L.B. (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gerade wurde die Caseking Bestellung abgeschickt.  Das heißt, die Sachen sollten Freitag, spätestens 
Samstag da sein, sodass ich am Wochende die Dämmung einbauen kann, was ja theoretisch kein großer 
Aufwand ist. 

Dann kann ich zum nächsten Projekt übergehen, zu dem ich aber kein Tagebuch erstellen wollte, höchstens 
einen Bericht über das Ergebnis. Ich sage nur das, Buchenholz, Lochblech und ein bisschen Gold.


----------



## Own3r (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut, dann freue ich mich auf die Bilder der Dämmmatten. Dein Nebenprojekt ist auch interessant. Mal sehen was für Leistung das Teil liefert


----------



## h_tobi (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Prima, das es wieder weiter geht, ich freue mich auf die Bilder.


----------



## L.B. (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Dann will ich euch nicht enttäuschen...

*
Update: *


Wie ihr bereits gemerkt habt, gibt es ein Update , und zwar wurden die Dämmmatten verbaut.  Ich habe mich aufgrund des großen Aufwands auf die Hauptkammer beschränkt. Die drei Matten, die in die Nebenkammer müssen, können bei der nächsten Aktion mit eingebaut werden. Da es aber nur um die Optik geht, kann man sich das auch sparen. 

Außerdem wurde die Abdeckung für die Soundkarte gebaut, der Grafikkarten-Stecker ausgetauscht. Nun dürfte es nicht mehr zu beanstanden geben, oder?  

Die Matten an sich waren mit einem Cutter-Messer sehr einfach zu bearbeiten, die Montage im Gehäuse gestaltete sich weitaus schwieriger, weil die Matten kleben wie Affensche***.   
Die obere Matte in der Front musste zudem komplett entfernt werden, da sie nicht gerade angeklebt war und außerdem nicht richtig passte (das war auch meine erste Matte ). 

Genug gelangweilt, hier kommen die Bilder. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Oberfläche besteht aus Kunstleder. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Finde den Fail!  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das sieht schon sehr viel besser aus. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das für Bastelaktionen am PC charakteristische geordnete Chaos, stellt ein noch ungeklärtes wissentschaftliches Phänomen dar. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Soundkartenabdeckung ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gut geworden. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Own3r (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Gut gemacht! 

Auch wenn es einen Fail gegeben hat - das kann passieren.


----------



## Black_PC (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Die Dämmmatten sehen echt gut aus, vorallem besser als ich dachte.

Dein Zimmer ist aber sau ordentlich und aufgeräumt.


----------



## L.B. (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

@Black_PC:  Dafür willst du meine Werkstatt nicht sehen.  

@Own3r: Es hat sogar mehrere Fails gegeben, trotzdem habe ich nicht einmal die Hälfte der Dämmmatten verbraucht. 


Im Spoiler seht ihr ein kleines Preview auf das, was als nächstest kommt. 



Spoiler



Stört euch nicht an der Farbe des Holzes, es ist dasselbe, das ich für den Subwoofer verwendet habe.  Front und Heck werden außerdem aus Belüftungsgründen aus Mesh gefertigt. Die Maße betragen 400x300x100mmm. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h_tobi (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wie immer saubere Arbeit und Umsetzung, hast du prima gemacht. 

Die SoKa- Abdeckung sieht ebenfalls richtig schick aus, ich würde die Kanten noch polieren,
es sieht auf den Bildern noch etwas rau aus, ich kann mich auch täuschen.


----------



## L.B. (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Danke dir.  Die Kanten kommen nur auf dem Bild so unsauber herüber. Sie sind zwar nicht poliert trotzdem sehr glatt.


----------



## L.B. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Da ich die Bilder-Upload Funktion des neuen Forums gleich mal testen musste, gibt es jetzt ein par exklusive Bilder vom Rohbau des Verstärkers.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Deckel ist mit vier Bolzen befestigt, die in entsprechende Messingröhrchen im Deckel stecken. Ein einfaches Abheben ist somit möglich (z.B. um diverse Staubansammlungen zu entfernen ). Natürlich ist das Gehäuse noch nicht ganz fertig, denn der Boden muss noch mit den Seiten verdübelt und verleimt werden, sodass auch hier ein sauberer Abschluss der Kanten gegeben ist.
Front und Heck sind aus Aluminium-Mesh, welches man für günstige 13€ bei Obi kaufen kann. (Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich für 13€ 3kg Edelstahl bekommen habe...) Jedenfalls sind sämtliche Bedienelemente wie das Lautstärkepoti und der Drehschalter, sowie alle Anschlussbuchsen bereits montiert.  
Das eigentliche Verstärkermodul ist allerdings noch nicht da, denn es kommt aus China. Bei dem Modul handelt es sich um dieses Exemplar, welches man für rund 30$ (~21€) bei Ebay kaufen kann (Es kommen allerdings noch 15$ Versand dazu). Benötigt werden außerdem zwei Netzteile, denn der Verstärker muss ja auch irgendwie mit Energie versorgt werden. Dazu werden zwei 100 Watt Schaltnetzteile verwendet, die mir freundlicherweise von meinem Onkel bereitgestellt werden. 

Die beiden Verstärker-ICs werden übrigens von einem handelsüblichen Chipsatzkühler gekühlt. Wer also einen wassergekühlten HiFi-Verstärker haben möchte, sollte sich das Angebot ansehen.


----------



## floric (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich habe mich erst gefragt, was das sein soll. 
Das Design von dem Verstärker sieht echt super aus! Schlicht, aber bestimmt dann ziemlich mächtig. Super Arbeit.


----------



## Own3r (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das Gehäuse aus dem Holz sieht sehr gut aus und ist auch super verarbeitet. Ich hoffe das die Höhe ausreicht 

P.S.: Die Bilder sind zwar als Anhänge eingefügt, aber das Forum ist in dem Bereich noch nicht optimiert.


----------



## L.B. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Wird es später denn möglich sein, die Bilder über diese Funktion direkt einzubinden? Das wäre natürlich schon ein enormer Fortschritt gegenüber dem mühseligen Einbinden jeden einzelnen Bildes.  

An sich habe ich nichts an der neuen Version zu bemängeln, nur die "Meine Themen" Seite existiert nicht mehr in dem Sinne wie bei der alten Version. Da ich die Themen nie abonniert, sondern immer über diese Option darauf zugegriffen habe, habe ich jetzt leichte "Orientierungsprobleme".  


Ich mache jetzt für den Verstärker einen eigenen Thread im Casemodding-Unterforum auf, weil das ja nicht mehr zum Rechner-Projekt passt.


----------



## L.B. (23. Februar 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Hier geht es zum Nachbrenner: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/casemods/142328-projekt-l-b-s-neuer-nachbrenner.html#post2731395

P.S. Ich dachte, die Beiträge werden jetzt automatisch editiert, wenn man einen Doppelpost verfasst.


----------



## L.B. (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

*Neues vom Mo*_dd_*er:* 


Hallo Zusammen,


ich melde mich auch mal wieder nachdem mir gestern mein Netzteil um die Ohren geflogen ist. Jedenfalls wollte ich gemütlich meinen nagelneuen Kopfhörer testen und einrichten, aber die Freude wärhte sage und schreibe 25 Sekunden, danach gingen die Lichter aus und ich konnte den Recner nicht mehr dazu bewegen zu starten.  
Im Anschluss daran habe ich den Rechner geöffnet und das Netzteil ausgebaut. Heute habe ich dann getestet ob das Problem sicher am Netzteil liegt. Auch außerhalb des Rechners im Betrieb mit zwei Lüftern zeigten sich dieselben Symptome. Also wird das Netzteil reklamiert und anschließend das neue eingebaut. 

Warum schreibe ich deshalb hier? Nun, ja dieser Zwischenfall bietet die einmalige Gelegenheit, Fehler zu beseitigen und andere Verbesserungen vorzunehmen. So zum Beipsiel habe ich jetzt auch die Nebenkammer des Gehäuses gedämmt und auch in der Hauptkammer wurden noch einige Matten angebracht. 

Außerdem bleibt zu überlegen, ob ich nicht zu einer SSD greifen sollte. Dagegen sprechen allerdings der Aufwand der Neuinstallation und die Konfiguration des LCDs und Infrarotempfängers.


----------



## floric (23. März 2011)

*AW: [Tagebuch] Edelstahlkoloss in Ferrari-Optik*

Uh, klingt ja nicht schön.  Aber solange es in der Garantiezeit liegt.
Zu der SSD: Ich spare gerade auch auf eine SSD (wahrscheinlich Crucial C300) , aber ich brauch zusätzlich Windows 7 (macht bei 60GB 180 Euro  ).
Prinzipiell wird Dir sicher Jeder eine SSD empfehlen und wegen dem LCD-Bildschirm und dem Empfänger: Kann man nicht die Einstellungen speichern und übertragen? (vielleicht auch einfach den ganzen Ordner kopieren, die restliche Hardware ist ja gleichgeblieben; oder wenn möglich halt das von der HDD starten)


----------



## Own3r (23. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Das mit dem Netzeil ist ärgerlich, aber es lässt sich ja halbwegs gut austauschen 

Wegen der SSD:

Ich rate dir zu einer, da du mit 60GB eine gute OS Platte hast. Die Neukonfiguration musst du dann natürlich in Kauf nehmen


----------



## wintobi (23. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

>SSD FTW ich könnte ohne das ding nicht mehr leben ich sag mal das meine F60 richtig gut ist!!


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (23. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ne SSD wäühre nicht schlecht. Ich hab mitlerweile in jedem meiner Rechner eine und es spart schon einiges an zeit wenn die Anwendungen drüber starten. Auch mal fix ne Mail checken mutiert nicht mehr zu einen 30 min unterfangen.
Die Instalation des OS würde ich da schon im Kauf nehmen. Und während es instaliert kann man ja fix die beiden Programme umschreiben.
Alternativ kann man auch seine derzeitige C Partition so ändern das sie keine 50 Gb mehr einnimmt, ein image ziehen Und dann auf der SSD legen.

Das mit dem Netzteil ist allerdings böse. Hoffentlich hat es keine andere HW mit genommen.


----------



## L.B. (23. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Ich werde am Samstag höchstwahrscheinlich zu Conrad fahren, dort hatten sie beim letzten Mal die Corsair F60, die ja ungefähr gleichauf mit der C300 liegt. Allerdings müsste ich die SSD anderweitig befestigen. Zwar ist im HDD Käfig noch ein Slot frei, das Kabel passt aber nicht auf die kleinere SSD, sodass ich sie mit Klettband befestigen müsste.  Die Neuinstallation des Systems schreckt mich aber nach wie vor ab, da ich für die Eigenbauten ja auch Treiber signiert und irgendwie installiert habe, aber nicht mehr so genau weiß, wie ich das geschafft habe.  
Ich habe allerdings ein Backup des Systems auf meiner Datenplatte. Könnte ich damit theoretisch auch den früheren Zustand wiederherstellen, wenn ich das neue System auf der SSD installiert habe? (Falls mal etwas nicht so ganz wie geplant läuft. )

@Nobody: Och, das Netzteil war die letzte Komponente meines Systems von November 2009, die noch nicht reklamiert wurde, es war nur eine Frage der Zeit bis auch das letze Gerät nach eineinhalb Jahren Betrieb in die ewigen Schrottgründe eingehen würde. 
Dass das Netzteil die andere Hardware beschädigt hat, denke ich nicht, da der Rechner einfach ausgegangen ist. Ich habe zwar wegen des Kopfhörers nichts gehört, aber zumindest hat es nicht gerochen, sodass ich nicht von einem explosionsartigen Abrauchen ausgehe. Einen Stromausfall gab es in meinem Rechner auch schon einmal, als ich die Spannungen am NT manuell gemessen habe, und die Krokodilklemmen irgendwie zusammengekommen sind.  


Weiß jemand zufällig, ob das Crosshair IV einen Parallelport besitzt? Ich habe es nämlich geschafft, diesen an einem alten Rechner per C Programm anzusprechen, sodass ich eine Relaiskarte bauen könnte, um beispielsweise die Beleuchtung einschalten zu können. 
Alternativ könnte ich die Beleuchtung auch an den Heatmaster hängen und dann per PWM regeln. *Dass ich da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen bin...*


P.S. Ich hatte zuletzt die Möglichkeit die SSD (150MB/s lesen 100MB/s Schreiben) eines Freundes in einem alten Rechner zu testen und trotz der schlechten Transferraten ging das Teil  wirklich ganz schön ab....


Edit: Heute habe ich das ursprüngliche "Kabelmanagment" (ich gebe zu, dass es eher ein auf Zeitmangel beim Zusammenbau basierendes geordnetes Chaos war. ) optimiert.  So sind jetzt sämtliche kleineren Kabel (Sensorkabel, Beleuchtung, Lüfter, usw.) mit Klebesockeln auf der Rückseite des MB-Trays befestigt und zusätzlich mit einer halben Packung Kabelbindern gebündelt. Das sorgt für eine saubere Optik und man hat auf der Rückseite keinen Kabelsalat mehr.


----------



## L.B. (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---*

Auch heute habe ich wieder einige Kleinigkeiten verbessert, d.h. einige Dämmmatten angebracht und noch einge Kabel intelligenter verlegt.  

Des Weiteren habe ich überlegt, was man noch einbauen könnte:
- weitere 4GB RAM
- SSD (Corsair F60, Crucial Real SSD 64GB)
- Durchflussmesser
- interner Kernfissionsreaktor, damit ich mir diese anfälligen Netzteile sparen kann (muss nur noch 235U besorgen... )

Hat jemand Erfahrung damit, wie lange die Abwicklung bei BeQuiet ungefähr dauert? Langsam werde ich ungeduldig, das Netzteil wurde doch schon gestern abgeschickt.


----------



## Dukex2 (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

SSD soll ordentlich was bringen 



> - weitere 4GB RAM


 dann hättest doch besser 2x4Gb genommen. AMD-Boards sollen Vollbestückung nicht sehr gut akzeptieren was dann das Overclocking angeht.


----------



## L.B. (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Wenn, dann würde ich schon den gleichen Arbeitsspeicher noch einmal kaufen und das wäre dann ein 2x2GB Kit. Ich hatte schon einmal eine 8GB Vollbestückung, die stabil lief, bis ich auf den RAM gegen meinen jetzigen getauscht habe. 
Wegen der SSD werde ich morgen mal bei Conrad gucken und eventuell eine kaufen.


----------



## Own3r (25. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Ich rate dir zu der Corsair SSD, da die einen Sandforce Controller hat, welcher bei 60GB wesentlich besser ist.

8GB RAM finde ich eher sinnfrei, da du sie einfach im Moment nicht nutzen kannst.


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Er lebt wieder....

Bilder gibt es später, wenn ich alles aufgeräumt und den Rechner wieder geschlossenb habe. 


P.S. Der Service ist ein Grund, nur noch bei BeQuiet zu kaufen.


----------



## Dukex2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Na das ist doch mal eine gute Nachricht


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

schraub....schraub...schraub....


----------



## BENNQ (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

knips....knips...knips.... würd ich sagen


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Seitenteil 1 ist montiert.  

Ich habe übrigens einige Schrauben gewechselt, sodass das Seitenteilö jetzt exakt passt (vorher stand ein 1mm großer Grat über, der mich fast in den Wahnsinn getreiben hätte...). 

Die Bilder kommen gleich, ich würde sagen um 10 Uhr sollte alles soweit sien.



P,S. Mit Gummihandschuhen kann man nicht nihct sionderlich gut schreiben...


----------



## prost (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*



> Die Bilder kommen gleich, ich würde sagen um 10 Uhr sollte alles soweit sien.


Naa hoffen wir doch mal für dich 
Schön dass das Seitenteil jetzt perfekt ist. Mich hätte sowas auch in den Wahnsinn getrieben, auch wenns eigentlich total unwichtig ist..


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Fail:
Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...
Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...Ich darf niemals im laufenden Betreib den Netztsteckjer ziehen...


+++21:39+++

Montage des Rechners abgeschlossen


----------



## Dukex2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

 sehr Geil...


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Dan will ich euch nicht länger auf die Folter spannen...


Bilder 


Vorweg, für eine SSD war ich heute zu geizig.  

Als wir dann von Conrad und vom Verkehrsübungsplatz (ich habe keinen Unfall gebaut...) kamen, lag ein großes Paket auf dem Küchentisch. Aha, das Modul für meinen Verstärker aus China ist endlich da! Hä, seit wann heißt die Firma BeQuiet? BeQuiet. BEQUIET!!! DAS NETZTEIL IST SCHON DA??? 

Das nennt man Service. Vorgestern abgeschickt und heute schon da.  Also habe ich das Paket geöffnet und gucke mir den Karton genauer an. "BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 750W P9" steht dort. P9?  

Einen Nachteil hatte das neue Netzteil, die Kabel sind nicht abwärtskompatibel, aber wozu habe ich schließlch meine high-end remover-Büroklammer? 

Jetzt habe ich euch aber genug gelangweilt, hier sind die Bilder...  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Edit: Hier noch einmal im Deatil alle Optimierungen:

- Volldämmung des Gehäuses
- deutlich verbessertes KM
- neues NT
- Folie als Schutz vor Kratzern unter dem NT
- kleinere Schrauben an den Luftfiltern des rechten Seitenteils -> Seitenteil passt wieder exakt 
- Ausbau des 12V Verteilers 
- Anschluss der Belcutung an den Heatmaster -> Dimmen oder Anpassen der Helligkeit an eine beliebige Temperatur möglich
- Reinigung der Staubfilter -> deutlich niedrigere Systemtemperaturen trotz hoher Raumtemperatur

Alles in allem lässt sich also sagen, dass die Abrauch-Aktion durchweg positiv war. (Vom Muskelkater des dreitätigen kopfüber hinter dem Rechner Hängen einmal abgesehen )


----------



## Dukex2 (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Die Lautsprecher kommen schon ein wenig gewaltig rüber neber deinem Tft.
Das NT sieht ganz klar sehr heiß aus


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Zuerst gefiel mir das P9er (genauso wie das P8er) nicht so gut wie das alte P7er. Wenn man es in der Hand hält, merkt man aber, dass das etwas Ganzes ist. 


P.S. Seit die Luftfilter weider frei sind, herrscht unter dem Schreibtisch wieder arktisches Klima... 

P.P.S. Die CPU läuft jetzt wieder unter Standardspannung, wird aber nicht merklich wärmer als mit Undervolting. Ich lasse es jetzt erst einmal so, weil ich keine Freezes, Bluescreens oder nicht startende Rechner mehr sehen kann. 


Edit:    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe ein Skript geschrieben, mit dessen Hilfe man ganz einfach das Standardsoundgerät umschalten kann. So kann man über eine Verknüpfung (respektive Tastenkombination) das Gerät umschalten.


----------



## Schrauberopi (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Schickes Netzteil hast Du da. 
Das KM könnte allerdings noch etwas weiter optimiert werden. Ich kann es aber sehr gut nachvollziehen, wenn Du es so lässt. 

LG


----------



## L.B. (26. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Danke dir. 

Am Kabelmanagment kann man nichts mehr optimieren, denn dafür sind die Kabel nicht flexibel genug. 


Edit: Hier ist der Worklog in Kurzform auf meiner Hoepage zu sehen: http://lb-homeprojects.co.de/2011/04/casecon-stainless-steel-in-action/#comment-8


----------



## Own3r (27. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*

Finde ich gut, dass du ein neues NT bekommen hast ! Die Idee mit dem Script zum Umschalten finde ich sehr gut gelöst


----------



## h_tobi (27. März 2011)

*AW: [CaseCon]Stainless Steel in Action---Netzteil getoastet; einige kleinere Optimierungen---*



L.B. schrieb:


> P.S. Der Service ist ein Grund, nur noch bei BeQuiet zu kaufen.


 
Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, bei mir ging es auch innerhalb einiger Tage. 

Es freut mich, dass dein Schätzchen nun wieder einwandfrei läuft.


----------

